# Es la alta montaña el equivalente a las "motos asesinas"?



## Cormac (29 Abr 2016)

Como aficionado a la montaña, donde he sido testigo indirecto de muertes en la montaña, abro este hilo, con la intención de ir recopilando muertes o pérdidas de miembros, de los accidentes en la alta montaña.
Todos los montañeros, pueden decir que han perdido algún conocido, pero aun así siguen con su afición. Vamos a aprovechar a recopilar, ya que va a empezar la temporada alta en el himalaya. Dejo una noticia de la revista desnivel.

Cuatro muertos en el Shisha Pangma y la zona del Everest
*La temporada en el Himalaya no ha hecho más que empezar para la mayoría de expediciones, pero ya ha habido tiempo más que suficiente para que se tiñera de tragedia, con la muerte de cuatro alpinistas extranjeros en tres episodios diferentes, según informa The Himalayan Times. Dos de ellos perdieron la vida en el Shisha Pangma, mientras los otros dos lo hacían en la región del Khumbu, en el Everest y el Lobuche respectivamente.

Grietas en el Shisha Pangma

El suceso más grave ocurría en el Tibet, donde dos alpinistas morían tras caer en una grieta en el Shisha Pangma. Los dos montañeros han sido identificados como el suizo Patrick Mattioli y el austriaco Jon David Johnson. Por lo visto, el incidente ocurrió cuando las dos víctimas se encontraban a unos 6.200 metros de altitud el pasado domingo 24 de abril.

Patrick Mattioli y Jon David Johnson estaban progresando en aquel momento por las cuerdas fijas desde el campo base avanzado, junto con el también suizo Julian Benedikt Beermann. Este último también sufrió la caída, aunque fue más afortunado y pudo ser rescatado por otros miembros de su expedición.

Mal de altura en la región del Khumbu

Los otros dos fallecidos de estos días han tenido una misma causa: el mal de altura. El primero de ellos fue el japonés de 67 años de edad Hidenori Hagi, quien falleció en el campo base del Everest el pasado viernes por la noche. El personal sanitario de la clínica que se encuentra en el campo base lo sometieron a tratamiento, pero todo fue en vano y falleció antes de que un helicóptero pudiera evacuarlo.

Por otro lado, un alpinista coreano también mostró sintomatología de mal de altura durante su descenso del pico Lobuche, en la misma región del Khumbu. En este caso, tampoco pudo superar la dolencia y terminó falleciendo el pasado martes.

Siete evacuados y más de un centenar de afectados

Y es que el mal de altura continúa siendo una de las mayores procupaciones médicas en el Himalaya para los visitantes extranjeros. Según los datos de The Himalayan Times, hasta ahora se ha tenido que evacuar ya a siete personas con síntomas de mal de altura, y más de 110 pacientes han recibido tratamiento en la clínica del campo base del Everest en estas tres semanas de 2016 que lleva funcionando.
*
Andrés Zegers, implicado en un accidente de helicóptero con dos fallecidos
*
Andrés Zegers durante la travesía del cordón Plomo-Paloma (Andes chilenos) (Andrés Zegers) 






Andrés Zegers durante la travesía del cordón Plomo-Paloma (Andes chilenos)
Andrés Zegers durante su travesía del cordón Plomo-Paloma (Andes chilenos)
Andrés Zegers en la cumbre del Huayna Potosí (Cordillera Real, Bolivia)


Un fatídico accidente de helicóptero ocurrió la semana pasada en la Región Metropolitana de Santiago (Chile), según informa la revista local Escalando. Los hecho ocurrieron el pasado 11 de abril, cuando se supo que un aparato había caído cerca de la mina llamada Los Bronces. Tras unas primeras horas de confusión, fue tomando cuerpo la noticia de que entre las personas implicadas en el accidente figuraba Andrés Zegers, uno de los más reputados alpinistas chilenos.

A lo largo de la mañana siguiente, familiares y amigos de Andrés Zegers confirmaron que el alpinista había resultado herido pero afortunadamente se encontraba estable y no se temía por su vida. Su suerte fue que a resultas de la caída del helicóptero fue despedido al exterior del aparato y, por tanto, no se vio afectado por las quemaduras que sí sufrieron sus compañeros de infortunio.

Con Andrés Zegers viajaban otras dos reconocidas figuras de los deportes de montaña de Chile, Andrés Middleton y Miguel Ledda, que resultaron heridos con quemaduras de gravedad. Además, el piloto Andrés Silva murió en el acto. Una semana más tarde, el lunes 18 de abril, Escalando informaba también del fallecimiento de Andrés Middleton el día antes. Era guía de montaña desde hacía veinte años, de instructor y guía de esquí, además de compañero de trabajo de Andrés Zegers en GeoEstudios.

Middleton había participado en 1985 en la primera expedición chilena invernal en esquí al Aconcagua. El pico más alto de América fue también escenario de la actividad más relevante protagonizada por Andrés Zegers, quien abrió una variante por su cara sur con el italiano Andrea di Donato en 2012. Durante estos últimos años, Zegers también ha sido noticia por su récord de velocidad en la cara oeste del Huayna Potosí, por haber realizado la primera travesía del cordón Plomo-Paloma, y por la apertura con Oriol Baró de la vía Yeguas salvajes (1.100 m, MD) en el Cerro Yeguas Heladas.
*
Las avalanchas provocan 67 muertos en los Alpes durante el invierno
*Las noticias sobre muertos en avalanchas sufridas por montañeros en el Himalaya suelen aparecer de vez en cuando en las noticias especializadas. Sin embargo, las víctimas son proporcionalmente muy bajas, si se comparan con las registradas en otras cordilleras mucho más cercanas y accesibles. Seguramente no existe la misma consciencia acerca del riesgo: los aficionados al alpinismo tienen muy claros los peligros de los glaciares remotos del Himalaya y sus impresionantes paredes, pero a menudo subestiman el poder mortífero de las paredes de los Alpes. Pero lo cierto es que, basada en una concurrencia mucho mayor de gente, las avalanchas alpinas son potencialmente mucho más trágicas que las del Himalaya.

Así lo demuestran los datos compilados por Wepowder.fr, que cifran en 67 las víctimas mortales por culpa de avalanchas durante el invierno 2015-2016 en los Alpes. Un volumen de fallecimientos producido en 40 aludes contabilizados desde el macizo de Les Écrins (Francia) hasta el macizo de Ankogel (Austria), pasando por Suiza, Italia e incluso Alemania.

No hubo nieve hasta enero

Los datos son incluso más impactantes si se tiene en cuenta que las primeras nevadas generalizadas en los Alpes de este pasado otoño-invierno no llegaron hasta el 3 de enero. Eso sí, ese día ya se contabilizaban diez muertos en tres accidentes: el primero en Pelvoux (Écrins) a mediados de septiembre con siete alpinistas fallecidos, el segundo en Poschiavo (Suiza) en octubre con un muerto y el tercero en Chamonix el 3 de enero con otras dos víctimas.

Precisamente el citado accidente de Les Écrins fue el más mortífero de toda la serie contabilizada por Wepowder.fr, en lo que califican como "el primer episodio 'invernal' dentro de un mes de septiembre relativamente frío". Y explican su criterio, un poco desviado del calendario astronómico y las estaciones oficiales: "Nosotros tomamos como punto de partida del invierno el 1 de septiembre, porque los grandes calores del verano han terminado y las primeras nevadas sacan la nariz en las cimas de las montañas".

Episodios más trágicos y conclusiones

La mayor parte de las víctimas (43) practicaban esquí de montaña cuando fueron sorprendidos por la avalancha, números muy superiores a los de los practicantes de freeride (14) y de alpinismo (10). Los episodios con mayor número de muertos siempre son de esquí de montaña, con la única excepción de los siete muertos en Les Écrins. Hubo seis fallecidos en dos accidentes: uno de ellos en Valfréjus (macizo de Cerces, Francia) en el que los muertos eran miembros de un equipo militar de alta montaña; y el otro en Campo Tures (Italia). Además, hubo otros cinco fallecidos en Hintertux (Austria).

Una observación sorprendente es que el riesgo de avalanchas no siempre era extraordinariamente elevado. Nueve personas murieron con un riesgo de aludes de grado 1 o 2, y sólo hubo dos accidentes mortales con un riesgo de aludes de grado 4*

Estas tres noticias, vienen en la revista especializada de montaña Desnivel, en el día de hoy.


----------



## ulyses (29 Abr 2016)

Edemas cerebral y/o pulmonar a tutiplén, eso por no hablar de las congelaciones.

la peña ni siquiera conoce los riesgos de la altura, la montaña hay que respetarla.

el mundo se ha convertido en un circo donde los saltinbankis proliferan por todos lados, saltando sin red.


----------



## Al-paquia (29 Abr 2016)

Pillo sitio esperando la opinion de Anyrandiano.


----------



## qualicion (29 Abr 2016)

No solo la alta montaña, sino el senderismo/montañismo en general (no me refiero a ir por caminios, sino subir a montañas aunque sean de 500 metros)

Simplemente con la posibilidad de hacerse un esguince en mitad de la montaña que no es poca es suficiente como para no hacer esa mierda.


----------



## mandarinaduck (29 Abr 2016)

qualicion dijo:


> No solo la alta montaña, sino el senderismo/montañismo en general (no me refiero a ir por caminios, sino subir a montañas aunque sean de 500 metros)
> 
> Simplemente con la posibilidad de hacerse un esguince en mitad de la montaña que no es poca es suficiente como para no hacer esa mierda.



Dejad a la gente que haga lo que quiera. Los a accidentes ocurren nos guste o no. Mientras el impacto medioambiental sea el mínimo posible, qué mas da? En moto puedes llevarte a alguien por delante pero en la montaña tú decides. Y si tienes mala suerte y la palmas pues al menos ha sido disfrutando y haciendo algo que te gusta.
Vamos, con 67 años que te de un tabardillo en el everest me parece una forma de morir cojonuda. La de dolores, residencias, sondas, colonoscopias y pañales que te ahorras.


----------



## Cormac (29 Abr 2016)

mandarinaduck dijo:


> Dejad a la gente que haga lo que quiera. Los a accidentes ocurren nos guste o no. Mientras el impacto medioambiental sea el mínimo posible, qué mas da? En moto puedes llevarte a alguien por delante pero en la montaña tú decides. Y si tienes mala suerte y la palmas pues al menos ha sido disfrutando y haciendo algo que te gusta.
> Vamos, con 67 años que te de un tabardillo en el everest me parece una forma de morir cojonuda. La de dolores, residencias, sondas, colonoscopias y pañales que te ahorras.



Puede servir para quitarle la idea a alguno, que quiera ir mas allá del senderismo. La gente suele pensar, que a él no le va a tocar, que siempre le pasará a otros.
Proporcionalmente matará a mas gente que las motos.


----------



## success-borrado (29 Abr 2016)

No, son las lavadoras.


----------



## mazuste (29 Abr 2016)

La masificación, señorías. El "Forrest g(u)ampismo"

Para quienes no manejan el término: el escapismo individual. no digo más.

Con perdón para los auténticos pisacampas...


----------



## ikergutierrez (30 Abr 2016)

hay una obsesion por el deporte extremo para amaters, que esta llevandose a muchos cuarentones y cincuentones que siguen creyendo que son unos chavales.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Abr 2016)

Los ochomiles son MUCHO MÁS LETALES que las MOTOS ASESINAS:

aynrandiano2 motos asesinas - Buscar con Google

Yo tuve mi etapa montañera, con piolet y crampones.

Un día en Gredos ("Pico de los cobardes") vi las orejas al lobo y lo dejé para siempre.

Hay allí lápidas de veinteañeros y treintañeros que dejaron allí la vida.

Yo subí con club de montaña. Aún así subimos mal-mal-mal-mal sin cordada para bajar, y con un "atasco" para bajar que me recuerdó a una versión de andar por casa de los catastróficos atascos del Everest.

No podíamos bajar sin cuerda, y no llevamos cuerda (dominguerada imperdonable) porque era una subida "fácil".

Al final no pasó nada porque por el puto morro bajamos por una cordada de unos catalanes que iban a su aire. Aún me recuerdo pidiéndoles perdón -yo 100% avergonzado- varias veces por abusar de su cuerda (yo bejé el último) y dejar la bajada echa una mierda, con la nieve destrozada por 20 domingueros bajando.

Sin aquellos catalanes ya veríamos cómo huiésemos bajado de allí.​
Y esto...dentro de un club de "expertos" con "guías experimentados". Desde entonces tengo mi piolet en un armario, para no salir nunca más.


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (30 Abr 2016)

Pero qué dices. Si en el Everest hay más gente que en el metro en hora punta. 

Iván Vallejo:

Por estadística es normal que mueran tantos y más cuando van a subir un 8000 con la misma actitud como si fueran a Disneylandia.


----------



## 21creciente (30 Abr 2016)

Ruslan dijo:


> Todos los COBARDES que claman contra las motos o la montaña son eso, COBARDES. Nenazas incapaces de salir de los vertederos humanos que son las ciudades, sentir el furor de la velocidad, coronar picos, dormir mientras un águila te sobrevuela.
> 
> Mariconas.




:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Abr 2016)

Sr. Obdulio dijo:


> Pero qué dices. Si en el Everest hay más gente que en el metro en hora punta.
> 
> Iván Vallejo:
> 
> Por estadística es normal que mueran tantos y más cuando van a subir un 8000 con la misma actitud como si fueran a Disneylandia.



*The death rate during all descents via standard routes was higher for climbers than for sherpas (2.7% (43/1585) v 0.4% (5/1231),*

Mortality on Mount Everest, 1921-2006: descriptive study | The BMJ

Un 2.7% de mortalidad por un evento único es una salvajada, un riesgo de locos.

Las motos son un columpio de niños en comparación.

Pero esperen...es peor aún.

Si contamos sólo a los que suben realmente a la cima la mortalidad es de...



> Death Rate on Everest is 6.5% of Summit Climbers
> 
> How Do Climbers Die on Mount Everest?



Es un apeligrosida inaudita:







Charting Deaths on Mount Everest - The Atlantic


----------



## Cremilo (30 Abr 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> *The death rate during all descents via standard routes was higher for climbers than for sherpas (2.7% (43/1585) v 0.4% (5/1231),*
> 
> Mortality on Mount Everest, 1921-2006: descriptive study | The BMJ
> 
> ...





Tremendo. Desde el punto de vista de la supervivencia es peor que un cáncer en los huevos... 

http://www.cancerresearchuk.org/sites/default/files/cstream-node/cs_surv_common.pdf

.


----------



## hortera (30 Abr 2016)

¿y el San Fermín que?, son reductos de virilidad que con el tiempo pasarán a la historia, pero aún estan ahí, y bien que se fomenta obviamente, porque trae dinerito, lo que no entiendo es que haya tantos dispuestos a jugársela de una manera tan frívola, solo para impresionar a la novia o para contarlo en el bar.


----------



## Salaman_kino (30 Abr 2016)

Ruslan dijo:


> Todos los COBARDES que claman contra las motos o la montaña son eso, COBARDES. Nenazas incapaces de salir de los vertederos humanos que son las ciudades, sentir el furor de la velocidad, coronar picos, dormir mientras un águila te sobrevuela.
> 
> Mariconas.



ya me gustaria a mi poder irme al Nepal

Que se mueran todos, fijo que son progres esos viajantes ways


----------



## Billy Ray (30 Abr 2016)

Són sentimentalismos infantiles mezclados con testosterona. No se trata de disfrutar de la naturaleza, con sensatez, sabiendo quién eres y el lugar que ocupas en ella. Se trata de demostrar y demostrarse algo, como si el montañero o el motorista padeciese un complejo severo no superado de sus tiempos del colegio.
Jugarse el pellejo por algo es heroíco, todo lo demás són idioteces de niño acomplejado.


----------



## BGA (30 Abr 2016)

LA montaña está llena de fantasmas... y de teóricos y de cantamañanas. Pero en la montaña también hay gente sana que sabe disfrutar de su salud, de la naturaleza y de la amistad.

Un día en la montaña vale por 10 de la vida ordinaria (si no más). En ella te encuentras a un tipo no tan conocido como supones... También a formarte el carácter pues ciertas "melifluideces" en la montaña las haces una vez para no volver y si vuelves es para no repetirlas.

Cuando sabes que cualquier incidente se puede convertir en un drama con un "poco de mala suerte", aprendes a valorar mejor la vida (y lo que tienes). Es una escuela para la vida sobre todo cuando sientes cercana la posibilidad real de la muerte.

Hay un embrujo en todo ésto.

Pero cuando aquello que te alimenta lo dejas caer de la boca para cantar como un cuervo... pues te quedas sin nada por mucho que muchos te hayan oído dar el cante.


----------



## Recostado (30 Abr 2016)

Pero que decis, almas de cantabro... El montañismo es el deporte mas seguro que hay. Todos los días hay expediciones ya no solo al Everest, sino también a cordilleras de todo el mundo, en Argentina, Austria, Rusia, Nepal, Mongolia, etc. y al año tienes una o dos muertes que copan las portadas del mundo. No hagais caso a estos asustaviejas, que seguro tampoco se montan en un avion.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Abr 2016)

YouTube/Facebook ha hecho mucho daño...:


----------



## Cormac (30 Abr 2016)

*Búsqueda del montañero desaparecido.*

Esta noticia es de actualidad. Voy a poner noticias en general futuras o presentes, y en alguna ocasión de tragedias del pasado.
Este hombre lleva una semana desaparecido. Salió a hacer una excursión solo en una zona y época donde todavía hay nieve. Algo que siempre te dicen en la montaña, que nunca se debe ir sólo, y en el caso que lo decidas así, avisar a alguien de la ruta lo mas detallada posible, con horario de vuelta.
Si por un casual tropiezas y tienes un esguince y estás en un sitio sin cobertura, algo común en la montaña, nadie va a poder avisar al 112. Sin embargo si vas con un compañero, el otro sí que puede avisar.
Se da la circustancia de que su hija se llamaba Ara, y por eso quiso conocer el valle que lleva el nombre de su hija. Quien sabe si hubiera llamado a su hija con otro nombre, si hubiera escogido ese valle. El destino a veces nos juega esas malas pasadas.

Amigos del montañero desaparecido distribuyen su foto en los pueblos del entorno | Noticias de Huesca provincia en Heraldo.es
*Los amigos del montañero zaragozano José María García, de 36 años, desaparecido en el valle de Bujaruelo, próximo al Parque de Ordesa y Monteperdido el pasado día 23 de abril, cuando remontaba el río Ara, han distribuido un cartel con su foto y dos teléfonos de contacto en los municipios del entorno.

Uno de sus amigos, de nombre Jaime, ha declarado que una pareja de La Rioja vió al montañero pasado un puente sobre el río Ara a 10 minutos de Ordisa, hacia las 12.30. Ha explicado que Chema García subía de vez en cuando al Pirineo a caminar, sin practicar modalidades deportivas peligrosas.

La familia supo que estaba desaparecido el domingo por la tarde, después de que los responsables del Refugio de Bujaruelo, en el que había pernoctado el viernes, dieran el aviso a la Guardia Civil el sábado por la noche. *

Desaparece un excursionista zaragozano en el Parque Nacional de Ordesa | Noticias de Huesca provincia en Heraldo.es
*Especialistas de la Guardia Civil buscan a un montañero que desapareció el pasado sábado mientras realizaba una travesía por el valle pirenaico del río Ara, en el entorno del Parque Nacional de Ordesa y Monte Perdido (Huesca).

Se trata de José María García Fernández, tiene 36 años y es vecino de Zaragoza.

Según informa el Instituto Armado en una nota de prensa, la voz de alerta fue dada sobre las 22.00 del sábado desde el refugio de Bujaruelo, desde el que había partido el montañero a primeras horas de la mañana con la intención de regresar a pernoctar al caer la noche.

Los especialistas de la Guardia Civil desplazados a la zona pudieron acceder de madrugada hasta las cabañas de Ordiso y Cervillonar, donde se encontraban unos montañeros que aseguraron no haber visto a nadie por el entorno, por lo que a las 05.00 fueron suspendidas las primeras labores de rastreo.

Una hora después partía una segunda patrulla de especialistas por la supuesta ruta que tenía previsto seguir el montañero, hasta un punto en que la ausencia de huellas sobre la nieve les llevó a descartar la posibilidad de que hubiera pasado por zona.

El viento y las malas condiciones meteorológicas impidieron utilizar el helicóptero del Cuerpo en las labores de rastreo, que continuaron los miembros de un equipo a pie hasta la caída de la noche.

El operativo de búsqueda del montañero se ha reanudado con miembros de los grupos de Boltaña y Panticosa y personal del equipo de Benasque con guías de perros especializados en el rastreo de personas.

La Guardia Civil pide colaboración cidadana para encontrarlo. *


----------



## Cormac (1 May 2016)

Esta mañana nos hemos levantado con la noticia de que un soldado zaragozano de la UME, ha fallecido mientras participaba en la búsqueda del montañero desaparecido, al caer por un barranco de 40 metros.
Estaba casado y tenía 33 años. Se llamaba Víctor Martín Rebollo.
DEP


----------



## Salaman_kino (2 May 2016)

Ruslan dijo:


> Pero qué Nepal ni qué pollas, tienes los pirineos en tu país.
> 
> Mariconas.



No puedo salir de Salamanca,,llevo 6 años en el paro sin un duro


----------



## Mundocruel (2 May 2016)

mandarinaduck dijo:


> Dejad a la gente que haga lo que quiera. Los a accidentes ocurren nos guste o no. Mientras el impacto medioambiental sea el mínimo posible, qué mas da? En moto puedes llevarte a alguien por delante pero en la montaña tú decides. Y si tienes mala suerte y la palmas pues al menos ha sido disfrutando y haciendo algo que te gusta.
> Vamos, con 67 años que te de un tabardillo en el everest me parece una forma de morir cojonuda. La de dolores, residencias, sondas, colonoscopias y pañales que te ahorras.



El problema viene cuando tu accidente, mortal o no, conlleva la movilización de recursos humanos y materiales con el consiguiente coste tanto económico como de vidas humanas, tenemos un ejemplo reciente

Fallece un joven militar zaragozano durante la búsqueda del montañero desaparecido | Noticias de Huesca provincia en Heraldo.es


----------



## edisin (2 May 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> Esta mañana nos hemos levantado con la noticia de que un soldado zaragozano de la UME, ha fallecido mientras participaba en la búsqueda del montañero desaparecido, al caer por un barranco de 40 metros.
> Estaba casado y tenía 33 años. Se llamaba Víctor Martín Rebollo.
> DEP



Tremenda desgracia. Por casualidades de la vida, la semana pasada estuve con amig@s pasando el fin de semana en el refugio de Bujaruelo. Dormí en la misma habitación que el montañero desaparecido. Era tarde y no hablamos mucho la verdad. A la mañana siguiente, nos comentó los planes que tenía previsto hacer. Basicamente, su idea era hacer un recorrido sencillo por el fondo del valle, justo por el mismo sitio por donde saldríamos nosotros media hora más tarde. 
El día estuvo genial. Sin viento, sin lluvia .. incluso a ratos lució el sol. Nuestro grupo subió hasta la cota 1800 donde empezaba a estar cubierto de nieve. Hicimos 3 km sobre nieve con las raquetas y vuelta. No vimos en ningún momento ninguna marca de huella por delante nuestro. 
A la noche nos enteramos de la desaparición. Nos preocupa, pero tenemos la esperanza que seguramente se le hiciera tarde y decidiera pasar noche en alguna de las cabañas: "Seguro que mañana aparece por el refugio" ... pero no fue así. 
El domingo a última hora llegaron los familiares del montañero. Nunca había sentido tanta angustia ... Tengo muy claro que la montaña es peligrosa, y que en cualquier momento puede pasar un imprevisto. Nunca he ido sólo al monte, y tengo claro que nunca lo haré.


----------



## Billy Ray (2 May 2016)

edisin dijo:


> Tremenda desgracia. Por casualidades de la vida, la semana pasada estuve con amig@s pasando el fin de semana en el refugio de Bujaruelo. Dormí en la misma habitación que el montañero desaparecido. Era tarde y no hablamos mucho la verdad. A la mañana siguiente, nos comentó los planes que tenía previsto hacer. Basicamente, su idea era hacer un recorrido sencillo por el fondo del valle, justo por el mismo sitio por donde saldríamos nosotros media hora más tarde.
> El día estuvo genial. Sin viento, sin lluvia .. incluso a ratos lució el sol. Nuestro grupo subió hasta la cota 1800 donde empezaba a estar cubierto de nieve. Hicimos 3 km sobre nieve con las raquetas y vuelta. No vimos en ningún momento ninguna marca de huella por delante nuestro.
> A la noche nos enteramos de la desaparición. Nos preocupa, pero tenemos la esperanza que seguramente se le hiciera tarde y decidiera pasar noche en alguna de las cabañas: "Seguro que mañana aparece por el refugio" ... pero no fue así.
> El domingo a última hora llegaron los familiares del montañero. Nunca había sentido tanta angustia ... Tengo muy claro que la montaña es peligrosa, y que en cualquier momento puede pasar un imprevisto. Nunca he ido sólo al monte, y tengo claro que nunca lo haré.



El ejercito cura estas cosas, no hay nada como que un profesional de verdad te enseñe como comportarte y como estar en el campo, un tipo con verdadera responsabilidad, sometido a disciplina y cuyo trabajo es traer a todos sus hombres sanos y salvos de vuelta de donde sea, del mismo infierno si es preciso. 
Pero estos guías de montañismo que pululan por ese ambiente "aventurero" de fín de semana, deben de ser tipos de los que la gente debería desconfiar un poco más a la hora de confiarles sus vidas, si es que són siquiera conscientes de que se la están jugando...


----------



## Cormac (4 May 2016)

Billy Ray dijo:


> El ejercito cura estas cosas, no hay nada como que un profesional de verdad te enseñe como comportarte y como estar en el campo, un tipo con verdadera responsabilidad, sometido a disciplina y cuyo trabajo es traer a todos sus hombres sanos y salvos de vuelta de donde sea, del mismo infierno si es preciso.
> Pero estos guías de montañismo que pululan por ese ambiente "aventurero" de fín de semana, deben de ser tipos de los que la gente debería desconfiar un poco más a la hora de confiarles sus vidas, si es que són siquiera conscientes de que se la están jugando...



Hombre, yo he estado en el ejército, y que quieres que te diga... Cierto que no he estado en alta montaña, pero que allí hay cada mando, que tela, tela...


----------



## Cormac (4 May 2016)

*Muere despeñado un montañero francés de 21 años en Monte Perdido*

Muere un montañero francés en el Monte Perdido | Noticias de Huesca provincia en Heraldo.es 


*Un joven de 21 años de nacionalidad francesa ha fallecido este martes mientras practicaba esquí de travesía en la zona de La Escupidera, un tramo de fuerte inclinación en la ascensión a Monte Perdido, en el Parque Nacional de Ordesa. La víctima, vecino de Oloron, iba acompañada por otros esquiadores también extranjeros cuando resbaló por la pendiente y fue a parar a un cortado, precipitándose al vacío. La Escupidera es escenario de numerosos y muy graves accidentes cuando hay nieve, como ocurre en esta época del año.

El aviso se recibió sobre las 15.00. Un ciudadano francés indicó que un compañero suyo había caído por un cortado cuando se encontraban realizando esquí de travesía en la zona de Monte Perdido. Al lugar se dirigió personal de la Unidad Aérea de Huesca con el Grupo de Rescate e Intervención en Montaña (Greim) de Boltaña y el médico del 061, que localizó al montañero bajo la zona de La Escupidera, a unos 3.000 metros de altitud. El helicóptero a esa altura se encuentra al límite del rendimiento de su motor, y debido al viento tuvo que realizar varios intentos para poder dejar a los especialistas y al médico. Una vez lo consiguió, bajó el médico, quien tras examinar al montañero únicamente pudo confirmar su fallecimiento. El helicóptero trasladó el cuerpo hasta el depósito de Boltaña a la espera de autopsia.

Este accidente de montaña se produce solo tres días después del que le costó la vida a Víctor Martín Rebollo, de 32 años, miembro de la Unidad Militar de Emergencia (UME), que se despeñó mientras participaba en las labores de búsqueda del senderista de Zaragoza José María García Fernández, de 36 años, desaparecido desde el día 23 de abril en las cercanías del refugio de Bujaruelo, también en el Parque Nacional de Ordesa.
 
Precisamente, el Greim de Boltaña y la unidad aérea estaban en la zona continuando la búsqueda cuando recibieron el aviso del accidente de La Escupidera.

La Guardia Civil tuvo que realizar otro rescate de un esquiador de travesía. Sobre las 13.50 se recibió un aviso en la central 062 de la Guardia Civil de Huesca procedente del 112, informando de que una persona se había desorientado en la zona del pico Cotiella, en el término municipal de Fanlo y no podía continuar la marcha. Al lugar se dirigieron personal de la unidad aérea y el Greim de Boltaña, que localizan al montañero ileso y lo trasladan hasta la helisuperficie de Boltaña. Se trata de un vecino de Rentería (Guipúzcoa) de 37 años. *


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (4 May 2016)

Si, si, lo que estáis viendo. Subir al Anapurna te da un 41% de probabilidades de morirte.
El Juanito ha subido los 14 ochomiles. Es un milagro estadístico que siga vivo.


----------



## JoseII (4 May 2016)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los ochomiles son MUCHO MÁS LETALES que las MOTOS ASESINAS:
> 
> aynrandiano2 motos asesinas - Buscar con Google
> 
> ...



En mis tiempos mozos no sibamso de campamento en verano a zonas de montaña, como Gredos, Picos de Europa o los Pirineos.
Dentro de esos campamentos haciemos pequeñas salidas de 4-5 dias por los alrededores. Recuerdo en Gredos subiendo una garganta, que llegamos al ultimo chozo de pastores/vaqueros y pasamos alli la noche.
A la mañana siguientes anets de que saliermos llego el vaquero con unos sacos en una mula.
Cuando le dijimos que queriamos seguir subiendo para cruzar a la otra garganta por el colaldo mas alto,.., dijo..:

¿para que quereis hacer eso?
Vivo aqui desde que nací y nunca se me ha ocurrido hacer eso,..., alli no hay nada este es el ultimo chozo

Es decir que la gente que VIVE en la montaña no se dedica a hacer paseitos VIVE y respeta los limites


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (4 May 2016)

Recordad, vivir mata


----------



## NORDWAND (4 May 2016)

Vamos a ver si os enteráis de que va la cosa.

En el siglo XXI el ochomilismo ya no tiene ninguna relevancia. Sólo se lleva el foco de atención, si es por el logro de algún record absurdo, o por el sensacionalismo peridístico que arrastra alguna desgracia.

El alpinismo de vanguardia se está llevando a cabo en montañas virgenes, (algunas incluso sin nombre en los mapas), entre los 6000 y 7000 metros en regiones remotas, alejados de las rutas comerciales y los campamentos de turistas. En donde el estilo alpino es innegociable, donde se busca superar las dificultades técnicas que plantean rutas que nunca antes han sido visitadas, y en donde el Compromiso que dichas actividades exigen, marcan las pautas a seguir para lo que hoy en día debería ser reconocido como verdadero alpinismo. En definitiva, se trata de Exploración. Sí, en pleno SXXI. sigue habiendo desafíos para el alpinismo, barreras que superar, nuevas rutas por definir y retos que superar.

Y la exploración, como el propio desafío que es para el ser humano, exige a veces sacrificios demasiado grandes para quien lo acomete. Al fin y al cabo, y vuelvo a repetir, es en el estilo y en el compromiso, donde reside la esencia de esta fiosofía de vida que es el alpinismo.

Superar los riesgos, superar los miedos, superarse a uno mismo. Volver, digerirlo y disfrutarlo. 
El juego es peligroso, lo sé. Absurdo incluso, también lo sé, pero es que la vida se percibe y se siente de forma diferente.

No se va a la montaña a morir. Se va para Vivir.


----------



## BGA (4 May 2016)

A las montañas se va porque están allí y quien ha ido y vuelto, sabe que formarán parte de su vida "pa siempre". Cuando vea a lo lejos un perfil serrano confundiéndose con las nubes sobre fondo azul, sentirá la desazón de los amores jóvenes o la evocación de una vida que pasa demasiado deprisa...


----------



## Cormac (7 May 2016)

El barranquismo también es para darle de comer aparte. Una vez lo hice y tela. Fui testigo de un rescate con helicóptero, ya que un joven saltó y justo debajo había una chica, o viceversa. Estaban los dos inmovilizados, y a saber si alguno se quedó tetapléjico.

Muere ahogado un barranquista en la sierra de Guara
*Una persona que practicaba barranquismo en la sierra de Guara ha fallecido este viernes ahogado en el cañón del río Vero. La Guardia Civil de Montaña localizó su cuerpo, que tuvo que ser rescatado por los buzos, y lo evacuó en helicóptero a Huesca. Se trata de un hombre de nacionalidad francesa de 56 años.



Es la segunda víctima mortal que se produce esta semana en la montaña, después del accidente sufrido por un joven de 21 años, también francés, en el punto negro de La Escupidera, en la ascensión a Monte Perdido.

El accidente de este viernes se produjo a primera hora de la tarde. La Guardia Civil tuvo conocimiento de él a las 17.20 cuando el helicóptero y personal del equipo de montaña de Huesca se encontraban realizando a otro rescate. La persona que dio el aviso informó de que un ciudadano francés que estaba realizando el descenso del Barranco del Vero, en el término municipal de Alquézar, a la altura del Segundo Caos, se había quedado bloqueado en una poza.



Al llegar al lugar, los especialistas, tras un intento de acceder al lugar en apnea, no divisaron el cuerpo debido a la fuerza del agua. Ante la posibilidad de que la corriente pudiera arrastrarlos, se activó al Grupo de Actividades Subacuáticas de la Zona de Aragón (GEAS).



Uno de los buzos se adentró en la poza, de unos cinco metros de diámetro. Según la Guardia Civil, debido a la corriente, se había formado una lavadora que arrastraba hacía dentro al buzo, así que evitando el sifón se deslizó hacía el fondo. No veía nada, por lo que decidió introducirse justo en el lugar donde caía el agua y dejarse arrastrar. Así, se introdujo hacía una chimenea que formaban las piedras, pudiendo ver entonces la pierna del barranquista. No podía sacarlo ya que tenía la otra pierna atrapada en un tronco que había cruzado en el lugar. Finalmente, apoyado por otro buzo que hacía la inmersión en apnea y por componentes del equipo de montaña, sacaron el cuerpo, que fue trasladado al Hospital Provincial de Huesca para realizar la autopsia.



Mientras se intentaba sacar el cuerpo, el helicóptero se trasladó al barranco de los Oscuros del Mascún (Bierge) para recoger a otra barranquista lesionada, también francesa y de 50 años, cuyo rescate había quedado interrumpido por el otro aviso, y llevarla al hospital San Jorge de Huesca.

Los rescates se han visto dificultados por las condiciones reinantes en la zona con fuerte viento, lo que hace que los ciclos de grúa con el helicóptero sean más arriesgados. Por si fuera poco, la situación empeoró debido a la lluvia. *

---------- Post added 07-may-2016 at 08:17 ----------




Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Si, si, lo que estáis viendo. Subir al Anapurna te da un 41% de probabilidades de morirte.
> El Juanito ha subido los 14 ochomiles. Es un milagro estadístico que siga vivo.



El Annapurna ha mejorado la estadística, ya que este año ha habido un récord de cimas y cero muertos. De hecho acaba de subir Carlos Soria con 77 años, edad en la que cualquier deportista de élite es imposible que compita, suponiendo que la alta montaña sea un deporte de élite, lo cual sospecho que no. 
Lo de Juanito Oiarzabal es para abrir un hilo. Menudo elemento, ahora quiere repetir los 14 ochomiles, para ser el único que los ha subido todos dos veces.
Actualmente anda intentando repetir el Dhaulagiri. Está claramente pasado de peso, además de no tener dedos en los pies, pero ahí sigue. ¿Es un deporte de élite? ¿en qué otro deporte se puede competir a tan alto nivel con esa minusvalía y ese exceso de peso corporal?
*Juanito Oiarzabal y Alberto Zerain, C2 en el Dhaulagiri

Los dos alpinistas vascos han cumplido ya su primer mes de expedición en la séptima montaña más alta del planeta. Después de realizar un trekking de aclimatación de ocho días por el valle del Khumbu, Juanito Oiarzabal y Alberto Zerain se instalaron a los pies del Dhaulagiri el 18 de abril. A renglón seguido, aprovecharon de maravilla, junto a los otros expedicionarios del campamento, el buen tiempo de la semana pasada.

A principios de semana subieron hasta los 5.750 metros, donde instalaron el campo 1. Para ir quemando etapas de aclimatación, pasaron dos noches a esa altura. Sin embargo, en lugar de descender posteriormente de nuevo al campo base, continuaron ascendiendo a continuación y a finales de semana conseguían montar también el campo 2, a más de 6.600 metros.

De regreso al campo base, sus planes pasan ahora por volver a la montaña y ascender por primera vez esta primavera por encima de los 7.000 metros para montar el campo 3. Si los plazos se van cumpliendo según lo previsto, podrían estar listos para lanzar su primer intento a cumbre hacia el 15 de mayo
*


----------



## Mitsou (7 May 2016)

Hombre, toda actividad tiene su peligro... Lo que pasa es que hay deportes que tienen más riesgo por el entorno en el que se practican y antes lo hacían 4 gatos que por lo general tenían una curva de aprendizaje larga. Así cuando se decidían a meterse en sitios peligrosos ya tenían una experiencia.
Ahora llega cualquiera y en 4 días quiere meterse por lo más complicado en la falsa sensación de seguridad de que si llamas a emergencias te sacan de allí. Y claro, luego pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## RalphWiggum (7 May 2016)

Subiendo una montaña de altura respetable, con nieve, "teníamos" que atravesar un paso que sólo dejaba tener apoyado medio pie. Hago parar un momento al grupo y les pregunto "qué pasa si alguien se cae de ahí". Respuesta: "nada, que te das un guarrazo". La gente no calibra lo que es un golpe en la cabeza, o romperse el cuello.

Más tarde aderezado con comentarios de "lástima que esté cubierto de nieve, porque podríamos bajar deslizando por tal pendiente pedregosa" y de "yo no tengo en gran aprecio mi vida".


----------



## Cormac (13 May 2016)

*Fallecen dos sherpas en su tienda de campaña.*

Fallecen dos sherpas en su tienda del C1 del Makalu
*Fallecen dos sherpas en su tienda del C1 del Makalu

Se supone que Da Tenji y Lakpa Wangel estaban cocinando en el interior de su tienda a 6.600 metros. Su expedición se retira mientras se conocen las primeras cimas de la temporada en la montaña. Ferran Latorre piensa en cima aun sin haber llegado al C2 (7.400 m).

El C1 (6.600 m) del Makalu, donde fallecieron los dos sherpas 

El C1 (6.600 m) del Makalu, donde fallecieron los dos sherpas
Ferran Latorre, camino del Makalu-La

Novedades agridulces las que llegan desde el Makalu (8.485 m), donde por un lado se han producido las primeras cumbres de la temporada en la montaña y por el otro ha ocurrido la desgraciada muerte de dos sherpas. Los dos guías de altura nepalíes estaban integrados en la expedición alemana de Amical Alpin, que ha decidido cancelar completamente su actividad en el Makalu.

Todas las pruebas evidencian que el fallecimiento de los dos sherpas se habría producido por una causa absolutamente inesperada y nada corriente en las grandes expediciones del Himalaya. Por lo visto, se habrían intoxicado con el gas de su hornillo. El máximo responsable de la agencia, Dominik Mueller, señalaba en declaraciones al blog de Stefan Nestler, que "sólo podemos especular, pero sospechamos que estaban cocinando en su tienda cerrada sin proveer la ventilación adecuada y que murieron por intoxicación de monóxido de carbono".

Este trágico incidente ha dejado tocado a todo el campo base, y en especial a todos los integrantes de la expedición de Amical Alpin. Por lo visto Da Tenji y Lakpa Wangel eran dos experimentados sherpas, que habían descansado en el campo base y por tanto no estarían bajo presión ni bajo los efectos de la altura. Probablemente fue un pequeño error que les costó muy caro y que obliga a reflexionar a todos los montañeros sobre el uso de los hornillos en espacios cerrados como una tienda.

Primeras cimas

Mientras los cuerpos de los dos sherpas eran recuperados y trasladados al campo base, la actividad en la montaña no se detenía. De este modo, llegaban este jueves las primeras noticias de cumbre.

No estaban entre los expedicionarios que han hollado la cima el catalán Ferran Latorre, quien todavía no ha lanzado su primer intento. De hecho, está dudando sobre si su aclimatación es suficiente para lanzarse a por la cumbre, tras no haber ascendido todavía hasta los 7.000 metros en esta expedición.

Según cuenta él mismo en su blog, ha intentado sin éxito por dos ocasiones ascender hasta el collado del Makalu-La (7.400 m), donde suele situarse el C2. En la primera tentativa, ascendió el viernes 6 de mayo al C1, con la idea de continuar hasta el C2 al día siguiente. Sin embargo, esa tarde supo que Jesús Morales, con quien ha coincidido en el Makalu esta primavera, no se encontraba bien en el CB. Así pues, el sábado decidió descender para contribuir en lo posible a su evacuación, que estaba en entredicho porque las condiciones meteorológicas no permitían el vuelo del helicóptero. Finalmente, y gracias a la intervención del piloto español Jofre Juangran que esta temporada trabaja en Nepal, se pudo realizar la evacuación aunque las condiciones no eran óptimas.

En la segunda ocasión, un par de días más tarde, Ferran Latorre acusó problemas intestinales que lo obligaron a dar media vuelta poco más arriba del C1. Así las cosas, el montañero de Vic apunta que tiene "la duda de si hay que volver a intentar subir al Makalu-La para finalizar la aclimatación o si la próxima vez tiene que ser la de cumbre
*

Y aquí el mismo tema, sacado de un blog.
Mysterious death of two Sherpas on Makalu - Expeditions - Adventure Sports - DW.COM
*Misteriosa muerte de dos sherpas en el Makalu



Makalu

¿Cómo pudo suceder? Dos guías de montaña Sherpa que estaban trabajando para una expedición del operador alemán Amical Alpin murieron en el campo 2 a 6.700 m durante un intento de cumbre en el ochomil Makalu. Otros miembros del grupo encontraron sin vida dos sherpas en su tienda de campaña en la tarde. "Sólo podemos especular" Dominik Müller, jefe de Amical, me dice. "Sospechamos que se han preparado en su tienda cerrada sin proporcionar una ventilación adecuada y luego murieron de envenenamiento por monóxido de carbono."

Pequeño error con efectos mortales?

Dominik se sorprende y no puede encontrar una explicación de cómo el accidente podría suceder. "Los conocía. Fueron sherpas muy experimentados ", dice Mueller. "También se dejaron descansar después de algunos días en el Campo Base, no estresados. Sucedió sin ninguna influencia externa. Sospecho que han cometido un pequeño error, que tuvo un efecto fatal. "El jefe de Amical hincapié en que es demasiado pronto para hacer una declaración definitiva sobre la causa de la muerte. Él quiere hablar con los demás miembros de la expedición para obtener más información. De acuerdo con Dominik, el grupo de expedición Amical en Makalu, con una altura de 8.485 m de la quinta montaña más alta del mundo, incluidos cuatro sherpas - y nueve escaladores occidentales: "Están todos muy experimentados. Por lo tanto no querían líder de la expedición y cuidar de todo por sí mismos ".

envenenamiento por monóxido de carbono causado por las cocinas de gas en una tienda de campaña es raro, pero sucede de vez en cuando - como en el Himalaya. Justo antes de la catástrofe en el Monte Everest en la primavera de 1996, ayer hace 20 años, Arita Sherpa y Chuldum Sherpa, que pertenecía al equipo de la Rob Hall de Nueva Zelanda, no fueron capaces de participar en el intento de cumbre que luego terminó trágicamente. Habían sufrido una intoxicación por monóxido de carbono mientras se cocina en el Collado Sur y no eran capaces de subir*

---------- Post added 13-may-2016 at 09:07 ----------

Aquí dejo un enlace, donde podéis ver las historias de muchos de ellos, que tras pagar un pastón por tener el permiso para subir, perdieron la vida.
Entre ellas, una pareja, en la que ella pidió permiso a su hijo de 8 años para intentar subir. Menudo trauma que le habrá creado al chaval.

Hay Más De 200 Cadáveres En El Everest Y Se Utilizan Como Puntos De Referencia - Más Viral


----------



## Cormac (22 May 2016)

*Los alpinistas Eric Arnold y Phurba Sherpa fallecen el el Everest*

Los alpinistas Eric Arnold y Phurba Sherpa fallecen en el Everest | Marca.com
Fallecen en dos accidentes diferentes dos montañeros en el Everest. Se da la circustancia que el holandés escapó de una avalancha el año pasado en Nepal. En esta ocasión consiguió hacer cima y después a 7.900 metros comenzó a sentirse mal. Todavía en su twitter se pueden ver las felicitaciones.
El holandés tenía 35 años y la australiana unos 30.

*El holandés Eric Arnold y la australiana Marisa fallecieron en el Everest tras conquistar su cima, a causa del denominado mal de altura, según informó la agencia organizadora de ambas expediciones en la montaña más alta del mundo.

Arnold murió, según dijo un portavoz de Seven Summit Treks a ANP a 8.300 metros de altitud, durante el descenso. El holandés escapó el año pasado de la muerte cuando fue alcanzado por las avalanchas en el Himalaya después del gran terremoto en Nepal.

Según la cadena de televisión pública NOS, Arnold habría dicho anoche que se le habían agotado las fuerzas. El cuerpo del alpinista holandés se encuentra actualmente en el campamento 4 a 7.900 metros de altura y los miembros de la expedición trabajan en un plan para bajarlo al campamento 2 y trasladarle en helicóptero a Katmandú.

De acuerdo con ANP, el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores en La Haya ha sido informado del fallecimiento de Arnold, pero no ha podido confirmar aún oficialmente la noticia de su muerte.

La escaladora australiana de nombre Marisa bajaba del campamento 4 al campamento 3 cuando se sintió mal y murió, informó a la AFP Phurba Sherpa, responsable de la agencia de montañismo local Seven Summit Treks. "Tras alcanzar la cima ayer (viernes) dijo que se sentía muy débil y que le faltaba energía (...) síntomas de mal de altura" explicó. "Tenía unos 30 años" añadió.
*


----------



## Cormac (23 May 2016)

*Muere un escalador al caerle una roca en la cabeza.*

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arag...-cabeza-los-mallos-riglos-873103-1101026.html
*BUn escalador ha fallecido en la tarde de este domingo al ser alcanzado por una piedra que se ha desprendido en los mallos de Riglos y que le ha golpeado en la cabeza.



La víctima, de 44 años y vecino de Pasajes (Guipúzcoa) acababa de finalizar la vía ferrata del Mirador de los Buitres. Portaba casco, iba perfectamente equipado y caminaba el último en un grupo de seis personas.

El accidente se ha producido a las 14.15 cuando en la zona de la Peña Don Justo ha ocurrido desprendimiento de piedras que han golpeado a uno de los componentes. Sus compañeros han escuchado ruido, al parecer por la caída de una piedra, y cuando se han girado han visto como el hombre se desplomaba sobre el camino. A pesar de llevar casco el fuerte impacto le ha provocado la muerte. El médico únicamente ha podido certificar su fallecimiento.



Hasta el lugar del suceso han acudido el helicóptero de la Unidad Aérea de la Guardia Civil, con Equipo de montaña de Huesca y un médico del 061.



Los especialistas del Ereim de Huesca ha realizado el traslado del fallecido en una camilla a pie hasta un lugar donde podían acceder vehículos y desde allí ha sido trasladado al depósito de cadáveres de Jaca]*

Hallan el cuerpo sin vida del barranquista portugués desaparecido en Lobios - Faro de Vigo
*Los equipos de rescate desplegados en Lobios hallan en cuerpo sin vida del barranquista portugués desaparecido desde ayer. El escalador apareció en la misma zona en la que se había montado el operativo inicialmente. Fuentes de la subdelegación del Gobierno han confirmado que el levantamiento del cadáver no podrá hacerse hasta mañana para evitar otro posible accidente debido a las dificultades de acceso que presenta la zona. La familia del fallecido está siendo atendida por una psicóloga y esperarán en el balneario de Lobios hasta que se recupere el cuerpo.

Un amplio dispositivo buscaba desde primera hora de esta mañana al barranquista natural de Oporto desaparecido ayer cuando practicaba barranquismo en Lobios.

Según informan desde el 112 Galicia, el hombre pudo quedar encajado en una brecha debajo de una cascada del río Fecha, en la parroquia de Río Caldo. Así se lo indicaban a los equipos de emergencias tres compañeros que se encontraban con él. Se trata de una zona de muy difícil acceso, lo que está dificultando en gran medida el trabajo del equipo de rescate.

La primera llamaba al Centro de Atención de Emergencias se produjo a las 22:30 horas de ayer. Según explicaron, dos de ellos había quedado atrapados bajo el agua de la cascada. Consiguieron restacar a uno, pero no al otro compañero. A partir de ese momento se activó un operativo de rescate. Desde la pasada noche, está activo el Plan Ariem 112 para facilitar la coordinación de emergencias entre los efectivos gallegos y del norte de Portugal.

Desde un primer momento se movilizó a la Guardia Civil, el GES de Lobios, Protección Civil, Urgencias Médicas y al Servicio de Guardacostas de Galicia.

Los trabajos de rescate se iniciaron esta mañana, con la participación también de un helicóptero y un equipo de rescate en montaña de la Guardia Civil. Continúan en el operativo GES de Lobios, voluntarios de Protección Civil y varias patrullas de la Guardia Civil. Además, también se han requerido los servicios del Grupo de Intervención Psicológica en Catástrofes y Emergencias, para apoyar a los familiares y compañeros del joven.*


----------



## John Galt 007 (23 May 2016)

No todo el mundo puede ser un pajero comedoritos, todo el día delante del puto ordenador.

El problema es que estos imbéciles encima son imbéciles militantes y no quieren que nadie haga nada remotamente peligroso o interesante.


----------



## Cormac (23 May 2016)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> No todo el mundo puede ser un pajero comedoritos, todo el día delante del puto ordenador.
> 
> El problema es que estos imbéciles encima son imbéciles militantes y no quieren que nadie haga nada remotamente peligroso o interesante.



He estado en las principales cordilleras del mundo haciendo senderismo. Himalaya, karakorum, andes, las rocosas, los alpes, pirineos. He estado haciendo trekking por Islandia, Georgia, USA, Turquía, Tierra de Fuego, etc... Sitios increíbles.
He hablado con gente y desayunado con ellos, que 1mes mas tarde me enteraba que se habían quedado en la montaña.
Hago deporte a diario. Voy a un gimnasio y corro.
Lo que no hago es jugarme MI vida. La escalada es muy peligrosa, al igual que la alta montaña. Éste hilo es para concienciar de ello.
Lo único que me ha pasado fue fracturarme una pierna en el pirineo, haciendo senderismo. Esa misma caída y fractura a 7.000 metros hubiera sido mortal, ya que nadie hubiera podido venir a por mí.


----------



## John Galt 007 (23 May 2016)

Pues yo admiro que haya gente, hoy en día, que arriesga su vida por algo tan noble como llegar a la cima de una montaña.


----------



## Cormac (26 May 2016)

A las dos muertes recientes en el Everest, de una australiana que quería demostrar de lo que eran capaces los veganos, mas un holandés, que ya había recibido una seria advertencia en forma de alud a consecuencia del terremoto que asoló la región el año anterior, se une la muerte de un montañero indio y de dos desaparecidos, de los que hay muy pocas por no decir ninguna esperanza de encontrarlos con vida.
Tres muertos y dos desaparecidos en el Everest
*Accidente para una expedición india

Por otro lado, ese mismo día se declaró una emergencia sobre la integridad de una expedición india de cuatro miembros que había lanzado el definitivo ataque a cumbre. Por lo visto, se había perdido la comunicación con ellos.

Dos de los alpinistas, Sunita Hazra y Subhas Paul, fueron localizados esa noche en la arista sureste, por encima del Collado Sur. Ambos presentaban heridas de consideración y requerían ayuda para descender. Sunita Hazra pudo llegar hasta los campamentos de altura más bajos y posteriormente evacuada en helicóptero hasta Lukla y el hospital de Katmandú, donde se encuentra fuera de peligro.

Sin embargo, Subhas Paul, por su parte, no lo consiguió y falleció en plena operación de rescate entre C4 y C3. Además, sus compañeros Paresh Chandra Nath y Goutam Ghosh siguen desaparecidos.
*


----------



## Cormac (27 May 2016)

*Un piragüista muere ahogado en el Río Ara.*

Un piragüista muere ahogado en el río Ara | Noticias de Huesca provincia en Heraldo.es
*Un piragüista de 41 años ha fallecido ahogado esta tarde en el río Ara. El deportista, natural de Albacete y residía en Lérida se encontraba realizando la actividad con unos amigos en el tramo comprendido entre el puente de los Navarros, cerca de la localidad de Torla, y Bujaruelo.



Según han informado fuentes de la Guardia Civil, el accidente se ha producido sobre las 13,15 este viernes, cuando el fallecido participaba en un descenso en kayak individual junto a otras tres personas.

La embarcación se dio la vuelta por las fuertes corrientes y, a pesar de que J.D.M.D. consiguió salir, se enganchó con unas ramas que había en el río y se quedó sumergido. Sus acompañantes no pudieron hacer nada por salvarle la vida.





El río lleva estos días un fuerte caudal en la cabecera, ya que el deshielo se ha acelerado con las altas temperaturas.



Socorristas de la Guardia Civil, concretamente del Grupo de Rescate e Intervención en Montaña (Greim) de Boltaña, sacaron el cuerpo del agua y lo trasladado al depósito de Boltaña para realizar la autopsia. El cadáver estaba en un tramo del río situado frente al campin de Bujaruelo.



Cabe recordar que en este valle es donde se perdió el pasado 23 de abril el montañero zaragozano José María García Fernández, que continúa desaparecido.
*


----------



## Cormac (6 Jun 2016)

*Fallece al despeñarse por la montaña.*

Fallece un miembro de la organización de la carrera de montaña 'El Cainejo'
*
Fallece un miembro de la organización de la carrera de montaña ‘El Cainejo’
28 mayo 2016

León, 28 may.- Un miembro de la organización de carrera de montaña ‘Desafío El Cainejo’, que discurre en el entorno de la vertiente leonesa de los Picos de Europa, ha fallecido esta tarde al despeñarse y caer por un desnivel de casi medio centenar de metros, han confirmado fuentes de la prueba.

Según han explicado a Efe varios de los corredores participantes, la víctima estaba recogiendo las señales que marcan el itinerario cuando sufrió una caída y quedó en un lugar de difícil acceso, por lo que fue necesaria la intervención de agentes del Grupo de Rescate e Intervención en Montaña (GREIM) de la Guardia Civil para recuperar el cadáver.

En las labores de rescate también ha participado un helicóptero del Instituto Armado con base en Asturias.

Esta prueba, que organiza la empresa Picos Xtreme y alcanzaba su segunda edición, nació como homenaje a Gregorio Pérez, ‘El Cainejo’ que fue la primera persona que ascendió al Naranjo de Bulnes o Picu Urriellu junto al Marqués de Pidal aquel 5 de agosto de 1904, lo que se considera como un hito que dio inicio al alpinismo moderno.

La prueba, que tenía fijado un recorrido de 54 kilómetros y con 12.000 metros de desnivel acumulado, fue suspendida cuando apenas medio centenar de los 300 participantes habían cruzado la meta debido al mal tiempo.

El accidente, según informaron a Efe fuentes de la organización de la carrera se produjo en el tramo que discurre de Cabeza Alta al bosque que va al canal de Dobresengos, uno de los más peligrosos.

La carrera parte de la localidad de Caín, en el municipio leonés de Posada de Valdeón, y este año se había modificado el recorrido con respecto a la primera edición para evitar su pasado por la Ruta del Cares. EFE
*


----------



## Cormac (21 Jun 2016)

*Las 500 vidas salvadas del hombre de los mil rescates*

Las 500 vidas salvadas del hombre de los mil rescates | Crónica | EL MUNDO

•Se la han congelado los dedos, ha visto caer y morir a compañeros... pero este guardia civil es el 'Schindler' del Pirineo por las vidas que ha salvado.
•
Hoy es su cumpleaños (60) y se jubila. Rehúye hablar de las tragedias. "Se llevan dentro", dice.

A 3.000 metros de altura y con vientos de 120 kilómetros por hora, un hombre se saca los guantes y los calza en las manos del joven francés que ha encontrado, junto a su compañero, con una herida grave en la cabeza. Están en el lago Helado, en Monte Perdido, y los grados bajo cero exigen una medida extrema para evitar un final trágico. Continúan su caminata hacia el refugio arrastrando al convaleciente de los brazos -por falta de camilla- entre rocas y nieve. Así durante horas, sintiendo los efectos del gélido ventarrón sobre las manos desnudas: primero dolor... y después nada, porque las puntas de los dedos se tornan violetas. El hombre que se quitó los guantes se llama Miguel Domínguez y ha dedicado su vida al rescate en el Pirineo.

Desde que tenía 18 años, Miguel no ha parado de salvar. Hoy cumple 60, se jubila como jefe del Grupo de Rescate Especial e Intervención en Montaña (Greim) de la Guardia Civil de Boltaña (Huesca) y, aunque a él le cueste decirlo, es una especie de Oscar Schindler del Pirineo aragonés. Sus números le delatan: más de 1.000 rescates en 42 años de servicio. La mitad de ellos, de gente que sin su ayuda habría muerto. Por eso si, como decía el contable judío del alemán Schindler, cada vez que se salva una vida se salva al mundo, el subteniente Miguel puede retirarse con la satisfacción de haber salvado este mundo medio millar de veces. Quinientas vidas, sí. Como la del francés herido en Monte Perdido. 

Como heridas de guerra

La hazaña en el lago Helado -año 1995- le valió al menos seis meses de baja porque se le congelaron ocho dedos, y a punto estuvo de perderlos. Dos décadas después, todavía siente dolores y con frío o calor no sale de su casa sin guantes. De recuerdo le quedan las estrías en las manos que luce cual heridas de guerra. El subteniente lo relata como si se tratara de un golpe o esguince más. De ésos ha tenido bastantes. Él no es de alardear. Habla de sus proezas con la misma emoción con que describe la huerta que pronto construirá en su casa. 

Hijo y hermano de guardia civil, Miguel Domínguez Martínez nació lejos de las cumbres donde los aficionados a las alturas terminan, a veces, perdidos. Nació en Isla Cristina, en el mar de Huelva, de donde es su madre, pero vivió la mayor parte de su infancia y adolescencia en el municipio onubense de Cumbre de Mayores. A los 16 años ingresó en la academia de Valdemoro, inspirado por la imagen de los tiempos de gloria de su papá. Que hacía sus rondas a caballo y atrapaba bandoleros. Él eligió menesteres más altruistas: rescatador de alta montaña. Y acaba de batir el récord de ser el rescatista que mayor edad ha alcanzado en la Guardia Civil. 

Una carrera que "empezó y terminó con rescates de fallecidos", precisa Domínguez a Crónica. El primero, un muchacho -no muy mayor que él entonces- que hacía rapel en una pared vertical en Benasque. En tiempos en los que el Greim no tenía helicópteros, hizo el camino de ida y vuelta andando, por sendas rocosas asomando al abismo. En el regreso hasta el refugio cargó con el peso de la camilla, y sobre la camilla el chaval muerto.

El último de Miguel ha sido un joven francés de 21 años que practicaba esquí en La Escupidera. Resbaló y se precipitó al vacío. Fue el 3 de mayo y los rescatistas, Miguel entre ellos, sólo pudieron acercarse hasta él tras tres o cuatro intentos. Ni la altura ni el viento estaban a su favor. Llegaron sólo para certificar el fallecimiento. 

Un mar de vidas rescatadas y de finales felices tras cuantiosas horas de angustia, pero Miguel trae al presente sólo "los malos recuerdos para toda la vida" [las muertes]. Que han ocurrido en un 10% de sus rescates. El 40% eran de personas con lesiones menores. Y el 50%, de montañeros que sin su ayuda no habrían sobrevivido, según las cuentas del subteniente. 

"Ocurrió frente a mis ojos, en un momento mi compañero estaba en el helicóptero y al otro no". Después, el silencio y un golpe seco. Era una operación en el Balneario de Panticosa, las hélices de la nave se enredaron con un cuerda y la maniobra por poco los lleva a todos al precipicio, a la tumba. Murió su compañero Arroyo.

Son sucesos que "se llevan dentro" pero que no le atormentan. Nada de insomnio ni pesadillas en 42 años. Aunque hay cosas que Miguel calla que sí relata Benjamín Cuenca, su compañero de aventuras en el Greim durante 36 años. Como la vez en la que encontraron a un niño ahogado en un pozo en Ordesa. "Toda una vida por delante perdida en un instante". Cuenca pensó en sus hijos y Domínguez en sus dos niñas. Le alegra que no hayan seguido sus pasos. "Lo mío es vocación, pero esto no es una vida para ellas... Por los sacrificios".

Ése es Miguel. Ahora que se retira dice seguro: "No recordaré los momentos malos". Él, que es de "lágrima fácil" pero que no se impresiona con los cuerpos rotos y las lesiones aparatosas. Sí le hacen agua los ojos las cartas que le llegan cada Navidad de la gente que salvó. Como la de Carmen, quien perdió a su hijo en Ordesa y lo reconoce como un "héroe" y un hijo más al que querrá dice, "hasta el día de mi partida".

---------- Post added 21-jun-2016 at 00:17 ----------

Fallece un joven de 26 años en Cabrales cuando practicaba barranquismo
Por causas que se desconocen G. B. F., natural de la localidad leonesa de Villablino y residente en Oviedo, cayó al río Casaño, a su paso por La Molina, y se ahogó
e. c. 


G. B. F., un joven de 26 años natural de la localidad leonesa de Villablino y residente en Oviedo, perdió la vida en la tarde de ayer mientras practicaba barranquismo en el concejo de Cabrales. Por causas que se desconocen el joven cayó al río Casaño, a su paso por La Molina, y se ahogó.

Los servicios de emergencia recibieron el aviso a las 14.35 horas. Hasta el lugar se desplazaron los bomberos del SEPA en el helicóptero, pero el médico-rescatador sólo pudo certificar su muerte. 

También se trasladaron efectivos del GREIMde Cangas de Onís, que se encargaron del levantamiento del cadáver de este joven nacido en 1989 y que trabajaba como conductor de un autobús urbano en Oviedo.

El Casaño, el río en el que se encontraba, es muy frecuentado por los amantes del barranquismo y demás deportes de turismo activo. El caudal se vuelve más peligroso cuando es alto debido a los sifones y las cascadas que se producen.

---------- Post added 21-jun-2016 at 00:19 ----------

Un deportista de 48 años fallece cuando hacía barranquismo en un paraje de Buñol - Levante-EMV

Un hombre de 48 años, aficionado al alpinismo, perdió la vida ayer cuando practicaba barranquismo en el paraje de la Jarra de Buñol junto con otros cuatros compañeros de trabajo, empleados todos ellos de la fábrica que Ford tiene en Almussafes. Al parecer, el fallecido cayó desde una altura de unos cinco metros, aunque será al autopsia la que determine si murió por el golpe en la cabeza o sufrió algún tipo de desvanecimiento previo.

El accidente se produjo en torno a las 11.30 horas de ayer cuando el teléfono de emergencias 112 recibió un aviso de la caída de un hombre que estaba haciendo barranquismo en Buñol. No obstante, dadas las condiciones del terreno el rescate del cadáver del montañero no fue posible hasta las cuatro de la tarde.

El equipo de rescate del Consorcio Provincial de Bomberos de Valencia localizó el cuerpo sin vida de esta persona en la zona de la Jarra, en el término de Buñol. Sus cuatro compañeros, que se encontraban en perfectas condiciones, fueron los que dieron el aviso tras la caída accidental de su amigo. Sin embargo, debido a la dificultad para acceder al lugar, los medios sanitarios desplazados no pudieron alcanzar el punto en el que había caído hasta horas después.

Los primeros en llegar al lugar fueron agentes de la Policía Local de Buñol, quienes junto con Protección Civil trataron de acceder al lugar poniendo en riesgo sus vidas. En las tareas de rescate intervinieron además unidades de bomberos de los parques de Requena y Chiva, una brigada forestal de Buñol y un helicóptero del Consorcio con base en Alzira.

Aunque la altura de la caída no había sido muy elevada, unos cinco metros, el hombre falleció en el acto. Su cadáver fue trasladado al Instituto de Medicina Legal de Valencia, donde hoy se le realizará la pertinente autopsia para determinar si murió como consecuencia de la caída o sufrió una parada cardiaca previa.

Las fuentes consultadas por este periódico aseguraron que el fallecido era el más experimentado de los cinco y que sus acompañantes eran más jóvenes. La zona en al que se produjo el accidente es visitada casi a diario por aficionados al barranquismo dado que cuenta con paredes lisas y altas ideales para practicar este deporte.

---------- Post added 21-jun-2016 at 00:22 ----------

Accidente de escalada por rotura de una cuerda
Juan Carlos (32 años, de los cuales lleva 17 escalando) estaba haciendo una vía deportiva como tantas otras veces en la zona de l'Atalaia (Barcelona) cuando, tras llegar a la reunión y empezar a ser descendido por su compañero, la cuerda se partió repentinamente, precipitándole a una caída de unos 14 metros. Pudo haber tenido consecuencias fatales, pero “sólo” le provocó la rotura de los dos tobillos, la pelvis, el sacro y el diafragma, y el inicio de una larga convalecencia y rehabilitación en la que todavía se encuentra.

Ante la aparente ausencia de un fallo humano en las maniobras, las suposiciones se dirigieron a un fallo de la cuerda, una Simond modelo Roca 10,2 mm, que Decathlon decidió retirar cautelarmente de la venta a la espera del esclarecimiento de los hechos.

Tras la pertinente investigación, los Mossos d'Esquadra han emitido un informe en el que concluyen que “la cuerda presentaba visualmente cuatro tramos que estaban en mal estado”, uno de ellos por donde se partió, con “un color más pálido, textura más áspera y una rigidez considerable”. Añaden que, según el informe pericial del Laboratorio Químico, “estos tramos han estado en contacto con ácido sulfúrico, lo que ha provocado una alteración estructural de sus fibras y ha provocado la rotura de la cuerda en su tramo más afectado”.

Ante estas conclusiones, Decathlon ha emitido un comunicado (descarga al pie de la noticia) en el que incide en su buena disposición para colaborar con la investigación desde su inicio y expresa su consternación por el accidente y sus deseos de una pronta recuperación al accidentado. Descartado el fallo del producto, la cuerda ya vuelve a estar a la venta.

El mensaje: revisión, revisión, revisión...

Por su parte Juan Carlos se ha mostrado muy extrañado ante el informe policial, pues asegura que no tiene constancia de que su material de escalada haya estado en contacto con ningún tipo de ácido. “La cuerda estaba prácticamente nueva, tenía apenas cuatro usos”, comenta, “y la guardaba siempre en su funda y en casa, casi no la he sacado”. Añade que ni su trabajo ni ninguna de sus rutinas habituales están relacionadas con la manipulación de productos químicos o tóxicos (aunque el ácido sulfúrico se encuentra en productos relativamente cotidianos, como las baterías de los automóviles). Es además un escalador con muchos años de experiencia, y opina que si hubiera habido algún tramo defectuoso en la cuerda, tanto él como su asegurador se habrían percatado al utilizarla.

Está planteándose con su abogado recurrir el informe, argumentando que la incógnita del origen del ácido sigue sin resolver, pero sobre todo el mensaje que quiere lanzar a la comunidad escaladora es el de la prevención: “Esto es algo que nunca me habría imaginado que me iba a ocurrir... Es muy importante que la gente sea consciente de guardar bien la cuerda y vigilarla muy de cerca, revisándola siempre con detalle antes de escalar, y lo mismo con todo el material de escalada”.

Desde aquí nos hacemos eco de su fundamental consejo –nuestra seguridad parte del correcto cuidado y conservación del material de escalada– y le enviamos mucho ánimo para su recuperación.


----------



## Cormac (21 Jun 2016)

Calgary doctor dies at Everest base camp | Calgary Herald
_*El día antes de que Charles MacAdams murió, se subió el Collado Norte del Everest.

Estaba eufórico. La elevación de 7.000 metros es la más alta que nunca había estado, y se fue a la cama en el campamento base de buen humor.

MacAdams, un médico Calgarian que pasó una gran cantidad de tiempo de enseñanza de la medicina y el montañismo en el Himalaya, falleció en paz a la mañana siguiente, el 11 de mayo fue de 62.

"Sí que consiguió un retroceso de pie sobre algo alto," dijo Jeff MacAdams, su hijo.





"No sé lo que lo atrajo con tanta fuerza, pero le gustaba mucho ir al Himalaya".

Pero ir a la zona no era sólo un "vuela en, volar," trato para MacAdams, dijo Jeff. Su padre, un anestesiólogo cardiaco en la Universidad de Calgary, siempre emparejado sus viajes con algún tipo de trabajo médico, ya sea enseñando, formación o ayudar a los médicos locales.

Se preocupaba por la gente de allí, dijo Jeff. MacAdams menudo se reunió a las familias de las personas que conocía en Katmandú, e invitó a uno de los médicos con los que trabajaba allí a Calgary.

"Papá lo llevó a la precipitación, lo llevó en un viaje de pesca de la costa oeste," dijo Jeff.

En Calgary, MacAdams fue exitoso y respetado. Él ayudó a capacitar a más de 150 médicos a lo largo de su carrera, y recibió premios a nivel local y nacional.

Amaba a escalar el Monte del Templo, cerca de Banff. Lo hizo 13 veces, felizmente guiar incluso los excursionistas más inexpertos arriba y hacia abajo, dijo Jeff.

Era amable y paciente. Él amaba a los perros y vela.

Pero él realmente cobró vida cuando se combina su amor de servicio con su amor por la aventura.

"Él estaba listo para retirarse," dijo Jeff. "Sin embargo, la práctica de la medicina, y más aún, la enseñanza de la medicina en Nepal fue re-energizar para él."

Este fue su segundo viaje al campo base, pero su primera vez en el lado tibetano de la montaña. Su grupo había planeado subir otro pico de ese día, pero cuando el tiempo lo hizo imposible, decidieron darle una oportunidad Everest.

Pero MacAdams conocía sus limitaciones, y nunca quiso llegar a la cima.

"Él fue cauto y calculado", dijo Jeff.

MacAdams 'seres queridos no pueden saber por qué murió tan de repente. Aunque la familia tiene una historia de arritmia cardiaca, Jeff dicha causa exacta de su padre de la muerte es desconocida.

"Él no tenía miedo, que no resultó herido," dijo Jeff.

"Simplemente no se levantó por la mañana ... Tomamos gran comodidad en eso."*_


----------



## Cormac (12 Jul 2016)

Muere un montañero al despeñarse en la cresta de Salenques, en Benasque
La Guardia Civil ha realizado siete rescates en un día en el Pirineo aragonés.

Fallece un montañero al despeñarse en la cresta Salenques, en Benasque | Noticias de Huesca provincia en Heraldo.es
*Un montañero francés ha fallecido al despeñarse cuando ascendía la cresta de Salenques, en el valle de Benasque. Los especialistas en montaña de la Guardia Civil, apoyados por el helicóptero, han tenido que auxiliar también en la misma zona a una mujer que se ha lesionado el tobillo en una jornada con otros cinco rescates en montaña.

Además, un parapentista ha sufrido un accidente al perder el control del aparato en la zona de Bernasa, en el valle de Hecho. Se trata de un vecino de Isaba (Navarra), C. A. A., de 34 años, que ha sufrido una posible fractura de vértebra. El aviso lo han recibido en la central de la Guardia Civil (062) a las 14.20 y hasta la zona se han desplazado los especialistas del Sereim de Jaca, el helicóptero de la Unidad Aérea con base en Huesca y el médico del O61. Tras localizar al herido, el helicóptero ha dejado a los especialistas que lo han acomodado en la camilla y lo han evacuado mediante un ciclo de grúa. Después, ha sido trasladado hasta la Escuela Militar de Montaña de Jaca y, desde allí, al hospital de dicha localidad.

Solo 10 minutos después ha recibido un aviso de que una niña de 9 años que se encontraba realizando la ruta del Ibón de Estanés había sufrido una luxación de rodilla y no podía caminar. Por ello, una vez que han trasladado al parapentista, los mismos especialista del Sereim de Jaca y el médico del 061 se han desplazado a la altura de la muga 292, en el término municipal de Ansó, donde estaba la menor. Tras atenderla en el mismo lugar, ha sido trasladada junto a su padre a la Escuela Militar de Montaña y Jaca y, a continuación, al hospital.






Los especialistas del Ereim de Panticosa también han tenido que atender dos avisos de accidentes de ciclistas participantes en la prueba Gran Premio Aramón-Panticosa de BTT Maratón, que se ha celebrado hoy en la estación de esquí. El primero de ellos ha sufrido un esguince que le ha impedido continuar la marcha, por lo que le inmovilizaron el tobillo con una férula y los trasladado en camilla hasta una pista cercana y desde allí a las estación de esquí donde fue atendido en la ambulancia de la prueba. Después, este vecino de Calatayud, de 38 años, ha sido trasladado al hospital de Jaca.




El segundo de los participantes, un vecino de Oiartzun (Guipúzcoa), de 39 años, ha sufrido una caída a las 14.40 que le ha provocado una luxación de hombro, por lo que también ha tenido que inmovilizarlo y asistirlo en el descenso de unos 45 minutos hasta la base de la estación, donde ha sido atendido en la ambulancia.




Además, una barranquista francesa ha sufrido un accidente a las 16.15 cuando descendía un un tobogán del barranco de Miraval (Tella-Sin) y se ha lesionado la pierna. Ha acudido el Greim de Boltaña, el helicóptero con base en Benasque y el 061. Tras evacuarla, la han trasladado al centro de salud de Lafortunada.

*


----------



## Cormac (20 Jul 2016)

Muere una joven de 15 años tras un accidente de montaña en Añisclo, Huesca | Noticias en Heraldo.es
*
Una menor de 15 años, C.M.G., ha fallecido en la madrugada de este martes en el cañón de Añisclo, en el Parque Nacional de Ordesa, tras caerse y precipitarse 15 metros mientras realizaba una marcha nocturna, en una zona expuesta en la que había siergas en el lateral para agarrase. 



La joven pertenecía a un grupo de scouts de Sabadell, Grupo Escolta Xaloc, que se habían desplazado hasta esta zona para pasar unos días de campamento, del 16 al 30 de este mes. Al mediodía, los monitores se han desplazado hasta el juzgado de Boltaña, acompañados por la Guardia Civil, para prestar declaración.

La menor realizaba una excursión junto a otros 23 niños de 15 y 16 años y tres monitores, cuando sufrió una caída sobre las 23.00 de este lunes, según informó una monitora horas después al 112, en la subida a la Fuen Blanca (término municipal de Fanlo), de camino al refugio de montaña de la San Vicienda.





La joven indicó a sus compañeros que estaba consciente aunque creía que se había fracturado al menos una pierna. No obstante, la responsable del grupo no pudo avisar a los servicios de emergencia por falta de cobertura. Dos monitores del grupo fueron bajando hasta encontrar cobertura y dar el aviso a las 2.48 de la mañana, cuando recibió el 112 la primera llamada, según informa el Gobierno de Aragón. Le indicaron que mantuviera el contacto y a las 3.18 le confirmaron que el helicóptero de desplazaría a primera hora de la mañana. Una vez dado el aviso, los monitores volvieron a las 8 de la mañana. Fuentes de la Guardia Civil aseguran que la chica ha estado atendida en todo momento porque los monitores que se quedaron en la zona pudieron acceder al fondo del barranco.



Debido a que era de madrugada, el GREIM de Boltaña no ha podido efectuar el rescate con el helicóptero de Benasque hasta que aclarara. En torno a las 6.00, tras llegar a la zona los especialistas, solo pudieron certificar la muerte de la menor, que había sufrido un politraumatismo. El cuerpo ha sido trasladado hasta la helisuperfice de Boltaña.



El grupo de unos 25 menores ha sido trasladado en helicóptero hasta Plana Canal, un refugio del municipio de Puértolas, y a partir de allí han bajado por pista en coche hasta el polideportivo de Aínsa, donde están recibiendo atención psicológica por parte del Gobierno de Aragón y de Cruz Roja de Sobrarbe. Su responsable, Rosa Pinto, y la médico del Centro de Salud de Aínsa, Clara Cortés, ha informado de que los chavales están tranquilos, en general, aunque la amiga más íntima de la fallecida se encuentra más conmocionada. Algunos de sus familiares ya han llegado a recogerlos.

También se ha habilitado un teléfono en la Página de la Diputación General de Aragón para que familiares de los niños y la menor fallecida puedan ponerse en contacto al 976 281234.

El jefe accidental del Sreim de Jaca Baín Gutiérrez ha señalado que por las informaciones que ha dado el grupo la chica habría dejado de respirar pasadas las tres de la mañana, un extremo que deberán esclarecer los resultados de la autopsia. Gutiérrez ha explicado también que cuando recibieron el aviso valoraron la opción de salir andando pero llegaron a la conclusión de que tardarían más que si salían en helicóptero con las primeras luces del día. 


Los scouts guardan un minuto de silencio por su compañera fallecida antes de volver a Sabadell

*

Rescatado un senderista de 60 años en Ordesa tras sufrir un infarto | Noticias de Huesca provincia en Heraldo.es

*Un hombre de unos 60 años de edad ha tenido que ser rescatado la tarde de este martes por un equipo del GREIM de Boltaña tras sufrir un infarto cuando se encontraba realizando senderismo por la zona de la Cola de Caballo, en el Parque Nacional de Ordesa.




El hombre estaba en parada cuando el dispositivo de emergencia ha llegado al lugar, sobre las 13.55, pero los médicos han conseguido reanimarlo, según han informado fuentes de la Guardia Civil de Huesca. 

Tras realizar las maniobras de reanimación, ha sido trasladado por el helicóptero del GREIM de Boltaña y, posteriormente, traspasado al helicóptero del 112, que lo ha llevado hasta el Hospital Clínico de Zaragoza.



Por el momento, se desconoce el estado del paciente, que se encuentra ingresado en dicho centro hospitalario.


*

---------- Post added 20-jul-2016 at 18:05 ----------

Ya sobrevivió a una avalancha en Alaska el año pasado. En el 2016 ha fallecido en Chile, víctima de otra avalancha.

Fallece la esquiadora Matilda Rapaport por una avalancha mientras rodaba un vídeo

*El pasado jueves, la esquiadora freeride Matilda Rapaport participaba en la filmación de un vídeo en los Andes chilenos cuando fue alcanzada y sepultada por una avalancha. Pese a las intensas gestiones, fue rescatada una hora y media después del suceso y para entonces ya había entrado en coma producto por la falta de oxígeno. En el momento del accidente, su marido y también esquiador Matt Hargin se encontraba con ella.

La estación de Farellones está cerca de la capital chilena, donde fue trasladada y hospitalizada de inmediato. Tras cuatro días de tratamiento, la esquiadora fallecía este lunes. “Matilda estuvo sepultada bajo la nieve durante mucho tiempo, terminó en un coma y murió por complicaciones causadas por la falta de oxígeno”, explicaba la Federación Sueca de Esquí en su página web.

Matilda había establecido varias marcas destacadas alrededor del mundo

Matilda era una destacada esquiadora patrocinada por la marca Red Bull y dedicada al circuito freeride, modalidad en la que se esquía por pistas no marcadas, generalmente en montañas vírgenes, con nieve en polvo y pendientes importantes. Había establecido varias marcas destacadas alrededor del mundo, que incluían un 2º lugar en Haines, Alaska, en la edición de este año del Free Ride World Tour; un 3º puesto en Chamonix 2016 y la primera posición en Verbier en el año 2013.

No es la primera vez que Matilda lidiaba con una avalancha: en 2015 fue alcanzada por una en Alaska, pero en aquella oportunidad no quedó sepultada del todo. En este vídeo hablaba de aquella experiencia y de su pasión por la montaña: 
*

---------- Post added 20-jul-2016 at 18:13 ----------

Muere un montañero leonés al despeñarse en Peña Ubiña - La Nueva España - Diario Independiente de Asturias

*Organizaba y participaba en carreras de montaña, y era preparador de senderistas. Un hombre con experiencia sobrada y probada en actividades al aire libre. En la localidad de Priaranza del Bierzo, muy cerca de Ponferrada, donde vivía, nadie se explicaba ayer el accidente que segó la vida a Eulogio Bello Álvarez, de 43 años, cuyo cuerpo ha sido hallado por la mañana en la senda Les Merines en los Picos de Europa. Bello poseía un amplio conocimiento de la zona, al dirigir una Escuela de Atletismo y de rutas de Montaña en Ponferrada. 

Sus compañeros habían dado la voz de alarma en la tarde de anteayer al no presentarse al punto de encuentro previsto en Peña Ubiña. En las labores de búsqueda participaron efectivos del Grupo Rural de Alta Montaña (GREIM) de Olleros (León), de la Guardia Civil de Pola de Lena y helicópteros de ambas comunidades autónomas. 

Las primeras versiones apuntan a que el montañero pudo despeñarse en el trayecto de la senda de Les Marines que atraviesa el Valle de Covarrubia, en un nevero del punto situado en las inmediaciones del Refugio El Meicín. 

El cuerpo sin vida de "Logi" Bello, como se le conocía en el ambiente montañero del Bierzo, fue localizado en torno a las 11.15 horas de ayer y trasladado al Hospital de Ponferrada (León), donde se le tenía previsto realizar la autopsia que ha de determinar si la caída pudo ser fortuita o debida a algún trastorno físico, según indicaron fuentes de la investigación.
*


----------



## Cormac (25 Jul 2016)

Un vecino de Ejulve fallece al caer en una poza del Guadalope cuando hacía barranquismo | Noticias de Teruel provincia en Heraldo.es
*Un vecino de Ejulve de 29 años falleció ahogado en la tarde de este sábado al caer a una poza del río Guadalope a su paso por Aliaga. El fallecido, cuyas iniciales son R. G. B., practicaba barranquismo con un grupo de familiares y amigos unos metros aguas abajo de la presa contigua a una antigua central eléctrica, en un paraje conocido como la Hoz Mala. El dispositivo de búsqueda integrado por bomberos, guardias civiles y vecinos no pudo recuperar el cadáver, que se encuentra en un tramo muy profundo del cauce y en un sector muy encajonado. Las labores de rescate se suspendieron sin dar resultado a las 21.30 –unas tres horas después de haberse iniciado– debido a la falta de luz.

El trágico suceso se produjo cuando dos de los siete integrantes de una excursión cruzaron el cauce del Guadalope mientras que un tercero no pudo atravesar el curso del río y cayó a un remanso de unos cinco metros de profundidad del que no pudo escapar. La expedición estaba formada por el fallecido y varios familiares –entre ellos dos hermanas– y amigos de Ejulve y otras localidades de la provincia. Los integrantes del grupo dieron la voz de alarma a las 18.15.

El alcalde de Aliaga, Sergio Uche, muy afectado, explicó que el lugar en el que se produjo el fatal accidente es utilizado frecuentemente para el descenso de barrancos, pero ayer, lamentablemente, hubo «mala suerte». Uche añadió que, una vez alertado por el servicio de emergencias del 112, se puso en marcha para colaborar en el dispositivo de rescate. Señaló que una docena de vecinos se movilizaron también y acudieron con cuerdas hasta el lugar para intentar ayudar en el operativo. También se desplazó hasta el cauce del Gudalope personal del centro de salud de Aliaga, que intentó calmar la ansiedad de los familiares y amigos del desaparecido. Asimismo, se personaron efectivos de la agrupación de Protección Civil de la comarca de las Cuencas Mineras.
Pertigas para rastrear
Los tres bomberos llegados del parque de Teruel utilizaron pértigas para intentar localizar el cuerpo sin vida del excursionista pero, debido a la gran profundidad de la poza, no pudieron recuperar el cadáver. La búsqueda se reanudará a primera hora de la mañana de este domingo a cargo de los buzos del Grupo Especial de Actividades Subacuáticas (GEAS) de la Guardia Civil con base en Huesca.

Los bomberos ayudaron a las dos chicas de la excursión que habían cruzado al margen derecho del río a volver a la orilla izquierda. Sergio Uche explicó que, debido a la profundidad del tramo de río donde se produjo el siniestro, es imprescindible recurrir a los buzos. Señaló, además, que la orografía del lugar es «muy complicada».


En el dispositivo de emergencia participaron también seis agentes de la Guardia Civil procedentes de Aliaga, Utrillas y Mora de Rubielos.
Los integrantes de la excursión a la que pertenecía el fallecido, permanecieron en el lugar hasta que anocheció y se suspendió el rastreo. Una pareja de la Guardia Civil se ha quedó durante toda la noche vigilando el paraje y, con la colaboración de vecinos, buscará la vía más fácil para evacuar el cuerpo sin vida del barranquista cuando sea localizado. *


----------



## Cormac (4 Ago 2016)

Muere un militar al desprenderse una pared en Canfranc cuando practicaba escalada | Noticias de en Heraldo.es

_El soldado Rubén Rangel Vizuete de 25 años y natural de Elda (Alicante), falleció ayer como consecuencia de un desprendimiento de rocas mientras realizaba unas prácticas de escalada en Canfranc Estación. Otros cinco compañeros, todos pertenecientes a la tercera compañía del batallón Pirineos del Regimiento de Cazadores de Montaña Galicia 64 de Jaca, resultaron heridos de diversa consideración. Cuando sucedió el fatal accidente, esta unidad se encontraba realizando la instrucción de adiestramiento diario, que en esta jornada, correspondía a prácticas de escalada. La pared donde se produjo el desprendimiento de rocas, es sobradamente conocida por los militares, que suelen acudir con bastante frecuencia a este lugar desde hace años. No obstante, la causa del desprendimiento se desconoce, ya que la roca cayó desde una zona muy próxima a donde se encontraba la cordada con los militares.




El accidente tuvo lugar sobre las 11.30 de ayer, cuando un grupo de militares estaba en la pared de piedra conocida como la antigua cantera de Canfranc, junto a la N-330, a la salida de esta localidad a Candanchú. En este lugar de escalada existe una vía ferrata para principiantes y "nunca" se había producido un desprendimiento. "Ha sido un mazazo", señaló el alcalde de Canfranc, Fernando Sánchez. Los militares estaban realizando sus prácticas a la derecha de esta vía, que no quedó dañada por el desprendimiento y la roca cayó desde la parte alta, en medio de la vía y de donde estaban escalando.

El Ministerio de Defensa apuntó que, a falta de una investigación, "aparentemente se ha producido un desprendimiento de rocas alcanzando a los componentes que realizaban las prácticas". Estas prácticas "se realizan con bastante frecuencia ya que es un conocimiento que el personal de estas unidades deben saber ejecutar" y siempre "están supervisadas por personal cualificado". Según un testigo, el militar fallecido, que llevaba casco como sus compañeros, estaba en la parte de abajo de la pared, comenzando a ascender y allí le alcanzaron las rocas.






Una vez que se produjo el desprendimiento, tres militares quedaron colgados en la pared y tardaron una media hora en bajar. Tanto los heridos como el fallecido fueron atendidos primero por una pareja de médicos que pasó por el lugar del suceso, hasta que llegó la ambulancia del 061. Posteriormente, llegó otra del Ejército de Tierra, el helicóptero de la Guardia Civil, Protección Civil y Guardia Civil de montaña. Sin embargo, nada pudo hacerse para salvar la vida del soldado, por lo que se desplazaron hasta Canfranc la juez de Jaca y el forense, con la Policía Judicial, que investiga el accidente. Los cinco compañeros del Batallón Pirineos resultaron heridos, pero a lo largo de la jornada fueron dados de alta del Hospital de Jaca. Solo uno de ellos permanece ingresado con la rotura de tibia y peroné.

Hasta que el cuerpo sin vida de Rubén Rangel no se retiró a las 14.00 de la zona de escalada, algunos compañeros no se movieron de ahí. Las rocas que cayeron de la pared llegaron a invadir la calzada, pero fueron retiradas. _


----------



## Cormac (8 Ago 2016)

Fallece un montañero francés en la cresta de Salenques en Benasque | Noticias de en Heraldo.es
_Un montañero francés de 70 años ha fallecido al despeñarse unos 50 metros por una canal cercana a la Tuca de Salenques, en el entorno del Valle de Benasque, en el Pirineo oscense, informan fuentes de la Guardia Civil.



A las 5.30 de ese domingo la Guardia Civil ha recibido una llamada desde el Refugio de la Renclusa en la que se alertaba de que unos ciudadanos franceses habían llegado al lugar advirtiendo de que un conciudadano podría haber caído por la parte catalana del Pico Mulleres.

Aunque la central del 062 se ha puesto en contacto con el 112 de Cataluña, en la comunidad vecina han asegurado que no tenían conocimiento de ningún rescate, pero que no obstante iban a activar una búsqueda.


Desde la Renclusa se ofrecen después más datos a la Guardia Civil, y se comunica que los compañeros del accidentado han explicado que han pasado la noche en Aigualluts, motivo por el que se activa el helicóptero de la Guardia Civil con base en Benasque y el GREIM de Benasque con un médico del 061.

La Guardia Civil acude al lugar y descubre que uno de los tres compañeros del accidentado, todos de nacionalidad francesa, tiene una pequeña herida en la cabeza, por lo que es trasladado a la helisuperficie de Benasque para ser atendido por el médico, mientras el helicóptero continua las labores de búsqueda en la zona donde indican estas personas que su compañero sufrió el accidente.



Se ha sobrevolado la zona hasta que se ha localizado una mochila cerca de la Tuca de Salenques. Gracias a un complicado apoyo parcial se ha dejado a los especialistas en montaña y se ha continuado la búsqueda a pie y desde el aire hasta que se ha conseguido localizar el cadáver del montañero en una grieta profunda.

Al lugar han descendido un especialista y un médico, con apoyo parcial, con el objetivo de sacar el cuerpo de una zona que, según la Guardia Civil, es peligrosa e inestable y en la que se producen numeros desprendimientos.

Por ese motivo hasta el lugar se han desplazado más agentes de Benasque con el material apropiado para llevar a cabo el rescate del cadáver que, una vez extraído de la grieta, ha sido trasladado en camilla a pie por un nevero hasta una zona segura donde ha podido aterrizar el helicóptero para trasladar el cuerpo a Benasque.

El fallecido es un varón de 70 años y vecino de Saint-Gaudens (Francia), que sufrió politraumatismos en la cabeza, la espalda y las extremidades incompatibles con la vida, tras caer unos 50 metros por una canal. _


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (9 Ago 2016)

Nuevo muerto. 31 años.

Fallece un montañero de Altsasua al caer al vacío en los Alpes franceses. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia


----------



## PodridoyDemente (9 Ago 2016)

Alta montaña = Darwin.


----------



## Cormac (16 Ago 2016)

42 años.
Fallece un montañero tras despeñarse en Torrecerredo
_Un montañero cántabro perdió la vida en la jornada de ayer como consecuencia de una caída de cerca de 200 metros cuando descendía Torrecerredo, la cima más alta de los Picos de Europa con 2.648 metros de altura, en el término municipal de Cabrales. El fallecido, Miguel Ángel O. G., de 42 años, era natural de Santander y se encontraba con un compañero cuando sufrió el accidente.

Despeñado. El escalador sufrió una caída de 200 metros tras hacer cima, cuando afrontaba la parte inicial del descenso.

Los hechos se produjeron a primera hora de la tarde. El fallecido y su acompañante habían hecho cima y comenzaron el descenso por la vía más habitual de la montaña. Llevaban pocos metros de bajada cuando, por causas que se desconocen, Miguel Ángel perdió el equilibrio y cayó pendiente abajo durante casi 200 metros. Su compañero fue incapaz de explicar después a los agentes del Grupo de Rescate e Intervención de Montaña (GREIM) de la Guardia Civil, con base en Cangas de Onís, qué había pasado. El fallecido estaba bajando detrás de él y solo lo vio caer. No iban atados el uno al otro, cosa que en Torrecerredo no es una práctica habitual. Solo se suele ver así asegurados a los guías cuando llevan a algún cliente. En todo caso, fuentes de la Guardia Civil señalaban que nada hace pensar que el accidente fuese consecuencia de una imprudencia.

El Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias recibió el aviso a las 14.52 horas de ayer. En la llamada se indicaba que una persona se había despeñado en Torrecerredo. Según comunicaron fuentes del Servicio de Emergencias del Principado de Asturias (SEPA), de inmediato se movilizó al equipo de rescate de bomberos, a bordo del helicóptero medicalizado.

Una vez en el lugar el médico-rescatador de los bomberos certificó que el montañero cántabro estaba fallecido, por lo que se retiraron a la espera de la llegada de la Guardia Civil, para que fuesen sus agentes quienes se ocupasen del levantamiento del cadáver, que había quedado detenido en un nevero de la parte alta de Torrecerredo. El helicóptero UHEL de la Guardia Civil, con base en La Morgal, llegó al lugar después de recoger a los efectivos de Cangas de Onís. Ellos se hicieron cargo del cadáver, que fue trasladado al Instituto Anatómico Forense de Oviedo para realizarle la autopsia y determinar si la caída fue fruto de un tropezón o sufrió algún tipo de indisposición sanitaria previa.

Rescate en Los Lagos 

Torrecerredo ha registrado varias muertes de montañeros en los últimos años. El pasado 2015 falleció en agosto un vecino de Madrid y desde el 2000 han sido al menos cuatro los escaladores que han perdido la vida en esta cumbre. Los expertos aseguran que es una montaña que no tiene una complicación excesiva. Está plagada de escalones, terrazas y descansillos, por lo que la gran mayoría de los escaladores que ascienden a este pico no se suelen asegurar con cuerdas. Aunque sí que es cierto que su vía normal implica una gran exposición al vacío para las personas que suben y bajan por ella.

Ayer los bomberos del Principado también realizaron otra intervención en los Picos, en este caso en los Lagos de Covadonga, donde rescataron a una mujer de 56 años que se encontraba indispuesta. La monitorizaron, aplicaron suero y trasladaron en helicóptero al hospital de Arriondas
_


----------



## Cormac (21 Ago 2016)

*5 montañeros fallecidos en dos accidentes diferentes*

Tres víctimas mortales del Monte Maldito en el Mont Blanc | Lugares de Nieve

_


Dos mujeres, una eslovaca y otra anglo-polaca y su guía, un alemán residente en el Valle de Chamonix habrían sufrido una avalancha de hielo y nieve que les producía la muerte mientras hacían la travesía de las tres montañas (Mont Blanc de Tacul, Mont Maudit y Mont Blanc)


Tres alpinistas han fallecido mientras hacían la travesía de Les Trois Monts (Mont Blanc de Tacul, Mont Maudit y Mont Blanc). Los alpinistas, dos mujeres y su guía, se encontraban a unos 4100 m de altitud cuando se precipitaron en una de las grietas una avalancha de Seracs (grandes bloques de hielo). 



La cordada estaba formada por un Guía de Montaña, un alemán de 50 años vecino de Lavancher (Valle de Chamonix) y sus dos clientes, una eslovaca de 32 años y una anglo-polaca de 33. Los tres alpinistas habían pasado la noche del lunes en el Refuge des Cosmiques (3613 m) del que salieron sobre las 01,15 horas de la madrugada. Cuatro horas más tarde tuvo lugar el fatal accidente del que no informaba el Pelotón de la Gendarmería de Alta Montaña (PGHM) de Chamonix hasta ayer miércoles (17 de agosto 2017) a las 18.30 hora local. 



El martes por la mañana, los servicios de seguridad de Valtournenche (Italia) detectaron una avalancha de seracs pero no se tenía información sobre la presencia de alpinistas en la zona según los testimonios recibidos tanto de una cordada que había por encima como de otra que se situaba debajo. 



Los cuerpos de las dos fallecidas eran rescatados el miércoles por la tarde mientras que el del guía no se recuperaba hasta la mañana del jueves. Al parecer habrían sido arrastrados durante unos 150 m por los Seracs donde al final quedaron sepultados a unos 5o cm y un metro de profundidad con múltiples traumatismos, principalmente en la cabeza producidos por los bloques de hielo y nieve que les sobrevinieron. 



La policía de montaña francesa (PGHM) ha comenzado la investigación de los hechos mientras se realiza la autopsia de los cadáveres en el Instuto médico-forense de Chamonix, en los Alpes de la Alta Saboya francesa. 

_

---------- Post added 21-ago-2016 at 20:36 ----------

Fallecen dos montañeros tras ser engullidos por una grieta en el Glaciar del Mont Pourri | Lugares de Nieve

_


Dos escaladores fallecían tras ser tragados por una grieta mientras descendían por el Glaciar de Geay en su descenso de la cumbre del Mont Pourri (3.779 m). La ruta es muy transitada pero resulta muy peligrosa para los alpinistas por los grandes Seracs que se esconden bajo el hielo y la nieve



La madrugada del pasado sábado, cuatro alpinistas franceses salieron de la base de la montaña con la intención de escalar el Mont Pourri, una cima de 3779 m situada en el macizo de la Vanoise, en plenos Alpes de la Saboya, muy cerca de las conocidas estaciones de esquí de Tignes y Les Arcs. 



En el último momento, uno de ellos decidía quedarse en el Refugio del mismo nombre, a 2374 m bajo la imponente mole de hielo y piedra que sus compañeros decidieron atacar. Sin embargo, su presencia fue sustituida por la sombra de una inesperada e inefables compañera, la desgracia, a la postre protagonista de esta triste historia.


La vía escogida para llegar a la cumbre sería por el Glaciar de Geay, una de las más utilizadas pero en la que hay que tener en cuenta los profundos Seracs (grandes bloques de hielo fragmentados que han producido enormes grietas muy peligrosas pues pueden estar cubiertas de nieve y se convierten en trampas mortales para numerosos montañeros, a pesar de encontrarse señalizados en este tipo de ascensiones tan concurridas).

Los escaladores hicieron cumbre alrededor de las 9 de la mañana (hora local) y no fue hasta el descenso, que iniciaron sobre las 11 h, cuando surgieron los problemas que habrían de resultar fatales para dos de los miembros de la cordada al Mont Pourri. De los tres que la integraban, un hombre de 30 y otro de 58 años, caían por una grieta de la que ya no saldrían con vida.


El único superviviente, un montañero de 28, pudo ser rescatado posteriormente por el equipo del CRSM (Compagnie Républicaine de Securité Montagne) que acudió al lugar en un helicóptero de Protección Civil en compañía de un gendarme y un médico tras el aviso dado por el alpinista que quedó en el refugio al ver que sus compañeros no regresaban. 



El herido fue encontrado con diversos politraumatismos aunque no revestían gravedad y fue evacuado inmediatamente al hospital de la cercana localidad de Boug-Sant-Maurice. Los cuerpos de los dos escaladores fallecidos se recuperaron ayer domingo 7 de agosto de 2016 en una operación de rescate que se daba por concluida alrededor de las 11 de la mañana. _


----------



## Alew (21 Ago 2016)

Cormac dijo:


> 42 años.
> Fallece un montañero tras despeñarse en Torrecerredo
> _Un montañero cántabro perdió la vida en la jornada de ayer como consecuencia de una caída de cerca de 200 metros cuando descendía Torrecerredo, la cima más alta de los Picos de Europa con 2.648 metros de altura, en el término municipal de Cabrales. El fallecido, Miguel Ángel O. G., de 42 años, era natural de Santander y se encontraba con un compañero cuando sufrió el accidente.
> 
> ...



Aveces agradezco ser mas torpe de lo normal pq me hace ser consciente de mis limitaciones. Me tropiezo varías veces a diario. Imagino que alguien medianamente agil igual sse tropieza una vez al mes ya sea en casa o por la ciudad y claro ni conciben que eso les vaya a pasar el mismo dia que salen a la montaña y menos en un paso complicado.


----------



## Cormac (21 Ago 2016)

Alew dijo:


> Aveces agradezco ser mas torpe de lo normal pq me hace ser consciente de mis limitaciones. Me tropiezo varías veces a diario. Imagino que alguien medianamente agil igual sse tropieza una vez al mes ya sea en casa o por la ciudad y claro ni conciben que eso les vaya a pasar el mismo dia que salen a la montaña y menos en un paso complicado.



En la montaña es mil veces mas fácil tropezarse. Alguna vez te caes sin consecuencias, pero otras veces una caída acaba en fractura (si te pasa a 7.000 metros estás ya muerto porque nadie puede bajarte de ahí) y otras veces acabas muerto. Si vas encordado, si tropieza tu compañero de cordada puede arrastarte con él.
Luego está que te caiga una piedra, una avalancha, etc...


----------



## Cormac (24 Ago 2016)

*Fallece una montañera tras una caída de 15 metros en la cresta del Alba, en el valle de Benasque*

35 años
Fallece una montañera en la cresta del Alba, en el valle de Benasque | Noticias de Huesca provincia en Heraldo.es

_
Una montañera ha fallecido este miércoles trar caer desde una altura de 15 metros cuando realizaba una travesía en la cresta del Alba, en el valle de Benasque (Huesca).



Es probable que la mujer, nacida en 1981 y con domicilio en Cataluña, estuviera realizando la ascensión al pico del Alba cuando se ha producido el accidente. Los servicios de rescate han sido alertados del suceso en torno al mediodía por un hombre que acompañaba a la fallecida. 

La evacuación del cuerpo la ha realizado el helicóptero del GREIM de Benasque. Este año ya han fallecido 16 personas en la montaña y a ellas hay que sumar un excursionista que sigue desaparecido en el valle de Bujaruelo.


La montañera muerta este mediodía en Benasque es la tercera víctima en este mes de agosto, que empezó trágicamente en Canfranc, donde un soldado perdió la vida en una práctica de escalada. Además, el pasado día 7, un ciudadano francés se precipitó al caer 50 metros en la cresta de Salenques, también en el valle de Benasque_


----------



## Cormac (4 Sep 2016)

*Suspendida la búsqueda de dos montañeros en Pakistan.*

Desnivel.com - Escalada, Alpinismo Excursionismo y Montaña

_DOS HELICÓPTEROS SOBREVUELAN LA MONTAÑA SIN RESULTADO

Suspendida la búsqueda de Kyle Dempster y Scott Adamson desaparecidos en el Ogro II

Ayer, 3 de septiembre, era un día clave en la operación de rescate de los dos alpinistas americanos desaparecidos en el Ogro II. Tras ser vistos por última vez hace diez días, era la primera ventana de buen tiempo que permitía volar a los helicópteros del ejercito pakistaní para intentar localizarles. No lo han conseguido y la operación de rescate se ha dado por terminada.
_
*Ayer por la mañana temprano dos helicópteros del ejercito pakistaní abandonaban Skardu con buen tiempo. Aterrizaron en el campo base del glaciar de Choktoi donde recogieron el alpinista Thomas Huber quien se encargó de ayudar, como observador, en la labor de búsqueda.

Los helicópteros realizaron una búsqueda exhaustiva en la cara norte del Ogro II (en la que habían sido vistos por último vez el pasado 22 de agosto), también buscaron en la arista noreste (por la que tenían planeado descender) y el glaciar que se encuentra entre el Ogro I y Ogro II, sin encontrar rastro de los dos alpinistas. Tras volver a cargar combustible los dos helicópteros repitieron la búsqueda en todas las vertientes de la montaña, volando incluso a mas altitud, sin encontrar signos de Kyle ni Scot.

Tras estos exhaustivos intentos sin éxito el equipo de rescate y distintos observadores especializados de Estados Unidos, Europa y Pakistán están de acuerdo en que hay muy pocas posibilidades de encontrar algún rastro de ellos en la montaña. Dado el tiempo que ha pasado desde que fueron vistos por última vez, el mal tiempo que ha hecho desde entonces, y el riesgo que entraña una misión de rescate a esta altura, las familias de Kyle y Scott han tomado la difícil decisión de poner fin a la búsqueda.

En esta noticia que publicamos hace días os contamos el desarrollo de la operación de rescate hasta el momento. También realizamos un perfil de estos dos alpinistas que ya habían sobrevivido a un accidente en esta misma montaña, tras caer Scott y romperse una pierna y mas tarde, en los últimos rápeles, saltarles el seguro y caer ambos casi un centenar de metros hasta el glaciar.
*


----------



## ULTRAPACO (4 Sep 2016)

y el salto base?


----------



## Cormac (4 Sep 2016)

Lo acojonante de los dos americanos desaparecidos, es que esta misma montaña, les había dado dos serios avisos en años anteriores, una en forma de fractura de pierna a uno de ellos, y otra en forma de caída bastante seria. Aun así, intentaron una tercera vez subir.


----------



## eloriol (4 Sep 2016)

Según esto, el paracaidismo es más seguro que el alpinismo.

Las probabilidades de morir en un salto en paracaídas y el problema del

_Según Griffith, cada año, alrededor de 35 personas mueren en accidentes de paracaidismo de los aproximadamente 2,5 millones de saltos que se llevan a cabo. Eso supone *una muerte por cada 75.000 saltos* (para que os hagáis una idea de esa magnitud, se establece de promedio que morimos por caernos de una escalera una vez de cada 20.000… podéis leer más sobre el peligro de las escaleras en Ese objeto peligrosísimo que es una escalera (I): más de 300.000 accidentes solo en Reino Unido)._

A mi lo que me interesaría es volar en parapente, no el paracaidismo, aunque al practicarse en el mismo medio, el aire, tengan algo en común. Ver desde las alturas el mundo, controlar un deporte tan técnico e incluso poder hacer algo de "aeroturismo" por ahí. Además, es relativamente barato. Ese es el buen deporte, el que persigue no solo demostrar que eres un "macho", sino que aprendes con él y te autoinculcas la forma disciplinada, atenta y ordenada en la que tienes que practicarlo, amén de las sensaciones y las vistas. ¿Problemas?
*
*Plegadas de velas.

*Malos despegues y/o aterrizajes.

*Errores en la revisión del material.*

V U E L O L I B R E: Prevención de daños en parapente (II)







De estas estadísticas, hay que tener en cuenta que la gran amyoría de accidentes se producen por no usar alas "perdonavidas", que te corrigen la mayor parte de los errores -también llamadas de Clase I- pero no te dejan maniobrar completamente a tu antojo. En otros casos son por imprudencias. También aparece que aquellos que usan elementos de seguridad como fundas de la silla con airbag o protectores de toda índole, tienen menos accidentes.

La pregunta es la siguiente: ¿por km recorrido que tasa de mortalidad tendrá en relación a las motos? ¿En qué grado puede ser prevenido el riesgo? Pregunto por si hay alguien con más idea que yo.


----------



## Cormac (4 Sep 2016)

El paracaidismo te acaba jodiendo las rodillas si es muy habitual por el impacto.
Para hacerlo de vez en cuando debe ser una experiencia interesante.
Yo aunque ni me pagaran.


----------



## Cormac (18 Sep 2016)

*Fallece montañero francés en Bielsa (Huesca)*

Fallece un montañero francés en Bielsa | Noticias de Huesca provincia en Heraldo.es
*
Un montañero francés de 66 años ha fallecido en el Collado del Cilindro, en el término municipal de Bielsa. El accidente se produjo en la tarde de este sábado. Efectivos de los grupos de montaña de la Guardia Civil de Boltaña emprendieron la operación de rescate tras recibir el aviso, a las 19.00.

La alerta llegó desde el Grupo de Rescate de la Gendarmería de Gavarnie (Francia). Allí se había recibido una llamada de dos montañeros franceses que indicaban que su padre había sufrido un accidente sobre las 16.00 y que no habían podido avisar antes al no encontrar cobertura. Según dijeron, el hombre estaba consciente, aunque no habían podido descender hasta donde se encontraba. 

Hasta allí se desplazaron especialistas del Greim, con el helicóptero y un médico del 061. La condiciones meteorológicas eran extremas debido al viento y la nieve, aún así, el aparato tuvo que realizar un nuevo vuelo para llevar a otros dos guardias y más material. Desde el lugar donde pudo dejarlos la aeronave, todos fueron a pie hasta el lugar del accidente.

Soportando temperaturas bajo cero, a las 23.30 localizaron al montañero. El médico solo pudo certificar su fallecimiento. Ante las condiciones adversas, lo colocaron al fallecido en una camilla y lo dejaron anclado. Los agentes y la médico fueron hasta el refugio de Góriz, donde llegaron hacia las 2.30 de este domingo. 

La evacuación del cadáver al Depósito de Boltaña se ha llevado a cabo en la mañana de este domingo. El fallecido es un francés de 66 años. Iba acompañado de sus dos hijos de 38 y 32 años, los cuales han sido evacuados por el helicóptero desde el refugio de Góriz hasta Boltaña. Al parecer, el accidente se produjo al precipitarse por una ladera con fuerte inclinación y nevada.

*


----------



## Cormac (2 Oct 2016)

*Muere un montañero en el Posets y otro resulta herido muy grave en un segundo accidente*

Muere un montañero en el Posets al caer 200 metros | Noticias de Huesca provincia en Heraldo.es
*Un montañero murió este sábado por la tarde en un accidente en el Posets. El fallecido era un varón de 48 años vecino de Durango (Vizcaya), que se cayó cerca de la cima por una de las crestas. La caída, de unos 200 metros, le provocó politraumatismos severos.

El aviso lo dio un acompañante a las 17.30 desde el refugio Viadós.
Al lugar se dirigieron personal del Greim de Benasque, la unidad aérea de Huesca y el médico de 061. Este únicamente pudo certificar su fallecimiento, al tener lesiones incompatibles con la vida. 

A este accidente mortal hay que sumar otros ocurridos a lo largo de este sábado. El más grave, en el Tubo de la Zapatilla, en el término municipal de Aísa. En él resultó herido muy grave un varón de 31 años, natural de Zaragoza y vecino de Jaca. Cuando se encontraba realizando el último tramo de la sima, se produjo un desprendimiento de piedras. Al intentar evitarlas el accidentado se precipitó por una ladera de unos 70 metros, sufriendo un traumatismo craneoencefálico severo y contusiones en las extremidades.



La alerta se dio a las 14,45. Al lugar se dirigieron componentes del servicio de rescate de Jaca, con el helicóptero y un médico de 061. En la vía sima de Tortiellas, entre bancos de niebla, observaron un grupo de personas realizando señales de auxilio para indicar que allí estaba el herido. El facultativo le realizó un vendaje de emergencia en la cabeza, introduciéndolo en la camilla para sacarlo de ese lugar, siendo trasladado al aparcamiento de la estación de esquí de Candanchú, donde esperaba el helicóptero de 112, que había sido solicitado debido a la gravedad de las heridas que sufría el escalador. 

Los mismos especialistas que iban a proceder a evacuar el cadáver del Posets tuvieron que ir a otro rescate, de una persona lesionada en un tobillo en la zona de Vallibierna (Benasque) antes de que la noche impida hacer el rescate con la aeronave y se demorara su evacuación. Una vez finalizado, se dirigieron por el cadáver para proceder a su traslado a la helisuperficie de Benasque y de allí al depósito para practicarle la autopsia. 

Además de los tres rescates citados, ha habido otros dos: en el barranco Os Lucas, en Oros Alto, donde un varón se lesionó un hombro cuando descendía el barranco, siendo evacuado del lugar por especialistas de Panticosa; y en el ibón de Coronas, donde un montañero ha sufrido una herida sangrante en la muñeca y ha tenido que ser evacuado por personal del Greim de Benasque con ayuda de la Unidad Aérea y médico del 061.*

---------- Post added 02-oct-2016 at 10:22 ----------

Accidente en el Himalaya: Un montañero navarro muere en un accidente en el Himalaya | Deportes | Cadena SER
*Un español ha muerto y otros 13 han resultado heridos de diversa consideración, aunque ninguno corre peligro, debido a un deslizamiento de tierra cuando realizaban un recorrido por el monte Manaslu, en el distrito de Gorkha, en el centro norte de Nepal, informó hoy a Efe una fuente oficial.



El español fallecido es el pamplonés Adolfo Ripa Arizala, integrante de un grupo de quince senderistas navarros que era guiado por cuatro sherpas, dos de los cuales también han muerto en el siniestro, según ha informado el Gobierno de Navarra. Además, otros diez excursionistas navarros han sufrido heridas de diversa consideración y han sido trasladados en helicóptero al hospital de Katmandú.

En concreto, se trata de siete hombres y siete mujeres más el responsable del grupo, el montañero Pitxi Eguillor.

La expedición había sido organizada por el operador Naturtrek, del grupo Viajes Marfil. Se encontraban desde la semana pasada en la zona y tenían previsto regresar a Navarra el 7 de octubre.

El Servicio de Protección Civil del Gobierno de Navarra ha podido establecer contacto con el grupo de excursionistas y trabaja conjuntamente con el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores y Cooperación, a través de la oficina de urgencia consular y de la embajada española en Nueva Delhi, y la empresa organizadora de la expedición.

El Gobierno de Navarra ya se ha puesto en contacto con los familiares del navarro fallecido y ha habilitado un teléfono de información a familiares de los miembros de esta expedición con el número 848 425 601.*


----------



## Cormac (6 Oct 2016)

Jaca llora la muerte de Juan Marcén

*Montañero, esquiador de fondo y monitor deportivo de varias especialidades, Juan Marcén pertenecía al Club Pirineísta Mayencos de Jaca, igual que toda su familia. Su padre, el conocido cardiólogo del Hospital San Jorge de Huesca y del Hospital de Jaca, Mariano Marcén, es socio de Mayencos desde hace 40 años. 

El presidente de Mayencos, Luis Rodríguez, no podía contener la emoción ante los micrófonos de la Cadena Ser en Huesca. “Fue campeón de España de triatlón y un gran fondista”, recordó Rodríguez, que también rememoró sus numerosos podios en los campeonatos de España de esquí de fondo, y en competiciones internacionales y su gran afición al ciclismo. El carisma y la visibilidad social de su padre, no solo como cardiólogo y portavoz de la Plataforma en Defensa del Hospital de Jaca, sino durante muchos años como presidente de la Asociación Cultural Sancho Ramirez, hace que varias generaciones se unan en el duelo.

Juan Marcén era licenciado en Ciencias de la Actividad Física y del Deporte por la Universidad de Zaragoza y Máster en Rendimiento Deportivo en Tecnificación y Alto Nivel por el Inetc Barcelona. 

Al parecer, un desprendimiento de rocas que intentó evitar desembocó en una caída de más de setenta metros que le provocó un traumatismo craneoencefálico severo y policontusiones varias. A las 14.45 horas del sábado se recibía el aviso en el 062 de la Guardia Civil. Al lugar se desplazaron los servicios de rescate de Jaca, la Unidad Aérea de Huesca y el médico del 061, que localizaron a un grupo de personas realizando señales de auxilio entre la niebla. Tras practicarle un vendaje de emergencia y trasladarlo al aparcamiento de la estación de esquí, donde estaba el helicóptero del 112, fue trasladado al Miguel Servet de Zaragoza, donde ingresó en estado crítico. 

Al trágico balance del fin de semana se unió el fallecimiento de un montañero de Durango de 48 años, que sufría un accidente cerca de la cima del Posets. Con estas dos nuevas víctimas, son ya veinte los fallecidos en montaña en el Pirineo aragonés en lo que va de año, igualando la cifra de todo 2015. 

*


----------



## Cormac (10 Oct 2016)

Fallece un senderista francés tras sufrir un infarto en el Puerto de la Barrosa en Bielsa | Detalles - Aragón Radio - Detalles de la noticia

*Un montañero francés de 60 años, natural de Nantes, fallecía ayer en el Puerto de la Barrosa, en el término de Bielsa, presumiblemente a causa de un infarto. Los efectivos de la Guardia Civil y el médico del 061 sólo podían certificar su muerte.

El aviso se recibía sobre las cinco de la tarde del viernes, cn una llamada en el 062 de la Guardia Civil de Huesca, avisando que un senderista probablemente habría sufrido un infarto en la zona del Puerto de la Barrosa. La persona que avisa es el hijo de la víctima, quién lo acompañaba durante la actividad. Según informa la Guardia Civil, nada más recibirse el aviso, se activa la unidad Aérea de Huesca y al Grupo de Rescate e Intervención en Montaña (GREIM) de Boltaña.

Una vez los especialistas son recogidos por el helicóptero, se dirigen hacia el Puerto de la Barrosa. Mientras la aeronave sobrevuela la zona, se avista a una persona tumbada en mitad de un camino, posteriormente los especialistas se apean de la aeronave y caminan hasta llegar al cuerpo, donde una vez junto a él, verifican el fallecimiento, por lo que se introduce el cuerpo en la camilla para su posterior traslado en helicóptero.

A continuación los pilotos efectúan un apoyo parcial en las proximidades donde se encuentran los efectivos del GREIM, quienes tras introducir la camilla con el fallecido en el interior del helicóptero son evacuados hasta la helisuperficie de Boltaña, donde a las diez de la noche, finalizaba el rescate
*


----------



## Cormac (31 Oct 2016)

*Un montañero fallece tras caer 40 metros al vacío en Sallent de Gállego*

Un montañero fallece tras caer 40 metros al vacío en Sallent de Gállego - Aragón - El Periódico de Aragón

*Un hombre, de 72 años y vecino de San Sebastián, falleció ayer como consecuencia de una caída de unos 40 metros en la que ha sufrido graves traumatismos entre ellos craneoencefálico en la zona de la Sarra, en el término municipal de Sallent de Gállego (Huesca).

El aviso de que una persona había sufrido un accidente se produjo sobre las 9.05 horas en la central del 062 de la Guardia Civil. El Ereim de Panticosa, Unidad Aérea de Huesca y un médico del 061, se trasladaron al lugar y localizaron al herido en la subida a los Ibones de Arriel, donde se realizó una primera atención médica para estabilizar al montañero que sufría heridas muy graves.

Al herido consiguieron introducirlo en la camilla, con gran dificultad debido a la gran pendiente del terreno y teniendo que asegurar la camilla con cuerdas, hasta llegar a una senda donde la médico ha iniciado maniobras de reanimación cardio-pulmonar.

Posteriormente fue evacuado mediante un ciclo de grúa hasta el Pueyo de Jaca donde esperaba una UVI móvil, aunque al llegar el montañero había fallecido debido a los fuertes traumatismos que había sufrido. Ante ello, dieron aviso al Juzgado de Instrucción de Jaca y el cuerpo fue trasladado al depósito de cadáveres de Jaca a la espera de autopsia.

Posteriormente, en torno a las 11:30 horas, se recibieron dos nuevos avisos en la central 062, indicando que en la zona de Cotatuero (Ordesa) un escalador había sufrido una lesión de tobillo y en el Balcón de Pineta otra montañera podría tener una fractura en el brazo. Allí acudieron especialistas del Greim de Boltaña, Unidad Aérea de Huesca y médico de 061 a asistir a ambos heridos y se realizó en primer lugar el auxilio de la montañera con la fractura de brazo, de 23 años y vecina de Sant Vicent de Torello (Barcelona).

El accidente se produjo cuando ascendía al cuello del Cilindro, desde el Balcón de Pineta. Le cayó un bloque de piedra sobre el brazo resultando herida con posible fractura de cubito y radio, siendo recogida por los especialistas y evacuada a Boltaña, donde esperaba una ambulancia que la ha trasladado al Hospital de Barbastro.

A continuación, el mismo personal se dirigió a la zona de Cotatuero, localizando en la vía Racs, en el pie de la pared de la Cascada, término municipal de Torla, a un escalador, de 54 años y vecino de Tolosa (Guipúzcoa), que tras sufrir un accidente cuando escalaba se había lesionado un tobillo, descendió de la pared con ayuda de su compañero, pero no ha podido continuar la marcha debido a la lesión.
*


----------



## Cormac (14 Dic 2016)

Muere un escalador en el Pirineo catalán al caer del pico Gra de Fajol Petit | Diario de Navarra

*Un hombre de 27 años ha fallecido este mediodía al caer mientras escalaba el pico Gra de Fajol Petit, que tiene 2.567 metros de altura y se encuentra en el Pirineo de Cataluña, en el municipio de Setcases (Girona), junto a la estación de esquí de Vallter 2000.


Los servicios de emergencia han informado de que el accidente ha tenido lugar sobre las 11.30 horas cuando la víctima, que según los primeros datos hacía la actividad en solitario, se ha precipitado al vacío.



Una persona que se encontraba en aquel momento en el refugio de Ulldeter, a unos centenares de metros de la montaña, ha visto cómo se producía la caída y ha alertado de inmediato.


Hasta el lugar se han desplazado varias dotaciones de Mossos d'Esquadra, Bomberos de la Generalitat y del Sistema de Emergencias Médicas (SEM) que, a pesar de practicarle la maniobra de reanimación cardiopulmonar, no han podido hacer nada por salvar la vida del escalador debido a los graves politraumatismos que presentaba.


Con posterioridad, se ha procedido al levantamiento del cadáver y los bomberos han trasladado el cuerpo hasta el tanatorio de Ripoll.
*


----------



## Cormac (2 Feb 2017)

Muere un montañero en el Pic de l'Infern
*Un hombre ha muerto este mediodía en el Pic de l'Infierno, a 2869 m de altura, a Setcases. Hacía la travesía de Queralbs junto con un grupo de 8 personas cuando ha tenido el accidente.

según ha podido saber El Nacional, los servicios de Emergencias lo han podido rescatar en vida del lugar pero ha entrado en parada cardiorrespiratoria mientras lo trasladaban al hospital.

Se trata de un hombre de 57 años vecino de Bordils. Según los Bomberos de la Generalitat después de hablar con los compañeros con los que iba han podido saber que habríacaído accidentalmente por un desnivel, de unos 200 a 300 metros, cuando se encontraba a unos 20 metros de la cima del Pico del Infierno.

Los Bomberos han recibido el aviso a las 13.26 horas. Se han desplazado los efectivos del Grupo de Actuaciones Especiales (GRAE) con el helicóptero y una dotación terrestre de apoyo de los Bomberos de la Generalitat. Los efectivos han hecho la evacuación del herido hasta Camprodon donde había el helicóptero medicalizado y una ambulancia del Sistema de Emergencias Médicas (SEM). Una vez allí, el personal médico del SEM ha confirmado finalmente su muerte. Los Mossos D'Esquadra han enviado a cuatro patrullas al lugar y se han hecho cargo de las tareas judiciales.

*

---------- Post added 02-feb-2017 at 18:27 ----------

Un montañero de la Pobla de Vallbona fallece en una vía ferrata en Teruel - Levante-EMV

*El equipo de rescate e intervención en montaña de la Guardia Civil de Mora de Rubielos (Teruel) rescató ayer el cadáver de un montañero valenciano, José R. R., de 54 años, del fondo de un barranco conocido como «La Hoz», perteneciente al término municipal de Formiche Alto, en Teruel. En el rescate tuvo que intervenir un helicóptero, dada la dificultad de acceso que presentaba el terreno. 

El montañero, vecino de la Pobla de Vallbona, salió el miércoles por la mañana hacia Teruel para hacer la vía ferrata de Formiche Alto. Caída la noche y, alertados por su tardanza en regresar a casa, la familia denunció su desaparición ante la Guardia Civil, que puso en marcha un dispositivo de búsqueda. En un primer momento, fueron miembros de la Guardia Civil de Puebla de Valverde los que salieron en su búsqueda, a los que después se le sumaron los integrantes del equipo de intervención en montaña de Mora de Rubielos. Fueron ellos los que encontraron su cadáver a las 6.25 horas de la mañana de ayer jueves. 

Una vez realizado el levantamiento del cuerpo, fue trasladado al tanatorio del Hospital San José de Teruel. Las diligencias han sido remitidas al Juzgado de Instrucción número 1 de Teruel, según informaron ayer fuentes desde la Guardia Civil.
*


----------



## Kurten (2 Feb 2017)

Brutal libro, muy recomendable.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (8 May 2017)

Sociedad: Propaganda Estatal del "DEPORTE DE RIESGO" y de la "AVENTURA" como herramienta de IMBECILIZACIÓN DE MASAS - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 May 2017)

Kilian Jornet EL MAYOR DEPORTISTA DE LA HISTORIA acaba de SUBIR el EVEREST como quien sube al 3º - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## HATE (12 Ago 2017)

Cormac dijo:


> Muere una joven de 15 años tras un accidente de montaña en Añisclo, Huesca | Noticias en Heraldo.es
> *
> Una menor de 15 años, C.M.G., ha fallecido en la madrugada de este martes en el cañón de Añisclo, en el Parque Nacional de Ordesa, tras caerse y precipitarse 15 metros mientras realizaba una marcha nocturna, en una zona expuesta en la que había siergas en el lateral para agarrase.
> 
> ...



Ayer subí a peña ubiña y cuando llegué a la cima me encontré a una persona hablando por el móvil. Estaban llamando al 112. Unos minutos antes de llegar un señor de 63 años dejó su mochila, sus bastones y se asomó a un precipicio con una caída de 200 metros. No volvieron a verle en el mismo sitio. Yo no me asomé pero me dijeron que se veía el cuerpo sin vida del hombre en un canchal.


----------



## Futuroscuro (16 Ago 2017)

Este hilo me está quitando las ganas de todo. Yo solo quiero hacer trekking en rutas muy bien definidas en cualquier guía en las que su mayor dificultad son las horas de andar, pero nada de escalar, hielo, nieve ni nada que se le parezca. 

Como soy un triste de la vida y mis amigos no valen un duro, las excursiones las voy a hacer solo, las que quiero hacer no van a pasar de las 6 horas entre subida y bajada.


----------



## Denyuri (16 Ago 2017)

Ufff Hate lo había leído y me extrañaba cómo podía caer habiendo subido hasta allí tenía que estar en medio buena forma pero quitarse la mochila cuando uno está más cansado no es nada bueno para el equilibrio :/

El canchal de marras  







Lo cierto es que se multiplican las salidas de servicios de emergencias y raro es el día de verano que no hay alguna pierna partida o despeñamiento, fémures en gente joven y desguace en mayores de 60 haciendo rutas para las que no están acostumbrados. Y mira que de siempre la gente mayorcica ha subido al monte, en grupos de montaña por el norte es harto habitual que la gran mayoría superen los 50, pero es gente que tiene el culo pelao de salir y tienen prudencia y fondo :/ 

El más raro que he visto este verano, en Somiedo: desaparece el tío, montan peazo batida por los Lagos de Saliencia pa encontrarlo y el tipo está viendo el fútbol en el bar y a voces por el móvil (sin ver las llamadas de sus amigos buscándole) y debió salir con su buena kurda y acabar cayendo nel lecho del río a pocos metros de Valle, policontusionao. Una tarde-noche entera de emergencias movilizadas pa un gilipollas

En el refugio de Meicín y Jou de los Cabrones llevan tol verano avisando que están hartos, que la peña sube sin mapa, ni GPS, los móviles ya no dura la batería como antes y se quedan a vivaquear sin medios, ni frontal, ni ropa un poco térmica ni ná, sin percatarse de que eso es alta montaña. Todavía hay pocas desgracias pa la de imbecilidades que hacen :/


----------



## thermoshit15 (16 Ago 2017)

He de decir que soy un fan absoluto de los dogmatismos aynrandianos, aunque en este sentido soy un irresponsable: no, no monto en moto, pero si disfruto de disciplinas ciclistas extremas en alta montaña. He llegado a hacerlo solo, poniéndome en situaciones donde una mala caída -algo absolutamente no improbable - me hubiese puesto en una situación totalmente límite de supervivencia. 

No soy un comedoritos , desgraciadamente este hecho, y haber probado las mieles de la adrenalina extrema me han convertido en un inconsciente absoluto cuando monto en bicicleta. 

Pero bueno eso no quita que el resto del tiempo sea una respetable persona conservadora y anti NWO.


----------



## Rob1984 (16 Ago 2017)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Este hilo me está quitando las ganas de todo. Yo solo quiero hacer trekking en rutas muy bien definidas en cualquier guía en las que su mayor dificultad son las horas de andar, pero nada de escalar, hielo, nieve ni nada que se le parezca.
> 
> Como soy un triste de la vida y mis amigos no valen un duro, las excursiones las voy a hacer solo, las que quiero hacer no van a pasar de las 6 horas entre subida y bajada.



A mi me pasaba lo mismo y al final me acabe comprando un GPS de montaña + crampones para el hielo para evitar romperme la crisma por un resbalón, la mejor inversión que he hecho en mi vida oiga.


----------



## Futuroscuro (16 Ago 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> A mi me pasaba lo mismo y al final me acabe comprando un GPS de montaña + crampones para el hielo para evitar romperme la crisma por un resbalón, la mejor inversión que he hecho en mi vida oiga.



Lo de los crampones por ahora lo tengo descartado del todo pero lo del gps me parece muy interesante, llevo días pensando en comprar uno ¿cuál me recomiendas?


----------



## Denyuri (16 Ago 2017)

Garmin, por supuesto. Depende lo miope que seas, yo no me apañaba nada bien con lo pequeño de la pantalla de los GPS normales, así que me hice con una tablet Samsung con el Orux-Maps en el que llevo descargao del IGN e IGME los mapas que me interesan a 1:5000-10.000-25.000 (y así de paso también me sirve para echar fotos georeferenciadas y llevar la fungipedia xD -no tengo smartphone-). A ello le sumo la batería solar pa llevar colgada en la mochila. Y aún así, si voy a sitios que no conozco en absoluto, también me llevo el mapa en papel 1:25.000, que nunca sabes si se va a nublar y no vas a tener cobertura GPS (en canales es bastante habitual). Por supuesto, brújula y altímetro (hoy día hay relojes que tienen ambas), que junto al mapa, por muy malas que se den, te sacan de casi cualquier canal y en peso no suponen mucho al mochilaje. 

El Edge de Garmin ¡350 pavels! pero te lleva todos los mapas incorporados. Se lo robé a un colega y lo dicho, no me apañaba porque era muy pequeña la pantalla, así que me dejé 120 en una tablet de 10´´ (que tamién lleva brújula y altímetro)







Éste anda por los 85 pero es mucho más sencillo, ya ver curvas de nivel, fuentes y tal, más jodío, en el Decathlon lo hay, el Etrex







Un compi se acaba de pillar el gagdet-reloj de Garmin pa trackear gps, pero en realidad no ves una mierda la ruta (yo en la tablet al hacer zoom veo perfect el 1:5000 y puedo llevar metidas zonas pre-exploradas ya descargadas, fotos de la zona y los tracks y wikilocs cargaos que me avisan si me despisto). Y aún así, con ojo-cuidao pa los wikilocs de quien los pillas, que hay gente que tal día se perdió, dio más vueltas que pepel hijo puta y no le dio por editarlo en el track y acabas haciendo tú el canelo también.







A ver, el reloj mola pa lo que él hace (bici), pero ya enredando con él yo pa ir al monte no me sirve (la batería no dura ni 7 horas O_O) y todavía no ha avanzado la técnica lo suficiente como pa que lleve mapa incorporao, te enseña el track a seguir y te avisa si te despistas mucho del mismo pero ya.

Y Futuroscuro, aunque tus amigos sean unos tristes investiga, que Grupos de Montaña hay de todo palo, la federación no sale nada cara y te aporta la comodidad de ir con gente que ya ha pre-explorado la ruta (si no te gusta ir solo). Si vas sólo hay una app muy maja, Alpify, que desde que una compi su perro se accidentó persiguiendo una cabra y acabaron ambos en el río con sendas piernas rotas le hemos obligado a ponerse en el móvil xDD


----------



## Rob1984 (16 Ago 2017)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Lo de los crampones por ahora lo tengo descartado del todo pero lo del gps me parece muy interesante, llevo días pensando en comprar uno ¿cuál me recomiendas?



Yo uso el Garmin eTrex 30x y me va de lujo
https://www.amazon.es/gp/aw/d/B00XLVXILI/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?__mk_es_ES=ÅMÅZÕÑ&qid=1502912674&sr=8-1&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_FMwebp_QL65&keywords=gps+montaña&dpPl=1&dpID=51UFlWd5TSL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Denyuri (16 Ago 2017)

Uys, justo venía pa editar y añadir el Etrex que es la gama baratera xD ¿Lo usas pa monte? Me daba nosequé porque tiene menos detalles que un Seat-Panda ¿ves curvas topográficas, fuentes y demás?¿incluye mapas?

Y me autoedito viendo tu enlace ¡coooño, sí que ha mejorao el Etrex 30 respeto al 10 ! y sí lleva mapas  y colorines y mejor visual, me lo apunto pal año que viene :: ¿cuánto le dura la batería?


----------



## Thomas Stockmann (16 Ago 2017)

Para un uso normal, como el que estais describiendo, el Etrex 30 va de lujo. Utiliza dos pilas AA, así que si llevas un paquete en la mochila no te quedarás sin batería nunca.


----------



## HATE (16 Ago 2017)

Denyuri dijo:


> Ufff Hate lo había leído y me extrañaba cómo podía caer habiendo subido hasta allí tenía que estar en medio buena forma pero quitarse la mochila cuando uno está más cansado no es nada bueno para el equilibrio :/
> 
> El canchal de marras
> 
> ...



Según me contaron estaba federado por lo tanto no era el típico que se levanta un día y se propone subir a un pico. También me dijeron que llego un poco fatigado y que encontraron en su mochila unos papeles donde había estado en el medico unos días antes. Igual se tropezó, se desmayo o se tiro.

Pero vamos que menos mal que corono antes que yo porque pensar que llega un tío a la cima, te saluda, deja la mochila y los bastones y luego te lo encuentras despeñado se te queda mucho peor cuerpo que llegar cuando ya ha pasado.

Y en la cima de la ubiña hay dos placas con fallecidos. Unos de 19 y 23 años y otra que no recuerdo que pone aunque son del 69 y del 70. Y si buscas en google hay unas cuantas noticias de muertes en esa montaña. En invierno deben caer como moscas.


----------



## Thomas Stockmann (16 Ago 2017)

Pero en cuanto al tema topográfico, no vayais a ningún lado sin el mapa en papel. Muchas cosas pueden pasar con el gps, aunque sea tope gama, y lo mas importante: no puedes hacerte una idea real de tu alrededor en una pantalla de 2 pulgadas. Llevad un mapa en papel, usad gps para situaros en él, y decidid sobre un mapa "de verdad".

---------- Post added 16-ago-2017 at 22:12 ----------

Y en cuanto al gps: mas que el modelo, conviene saber utilizarlo. Requerirá un poco de esfuerzo y tiempo pero merece la pena.
Cargarle mapas, isntalarse el BaseCamp y aprender a prepararse el track en el ordenador, en casa, y enviarlo al gps y bueno... con eso y el mapa impreso, hasta el fin del mundo, hoiga.


----------



## Denyuri (16 Ago 2017)

La zona es peligrosa, en invierno, y sin ser tanto invierno, en septiembre del año pasado, una semana después de estar yo por Saliencia vivaqueando murió un paisano de hipotermia en los lagos :S La gente no se da cuenta que sigue siendo alta montaña aunque el acceso no cueste tanto, y a 2.000m pasa lo que pasa como te descuides :/

En las Ubiñas claro que ha habido muchas desgracias, normalmente despistes y caídas, no ocurre tanto como en Picos de Europa que baja la niebla a las 5 de la tarde y la gente se pierde y se cae por cualquier sima (este verano por ejemplo ya han "prohibido" hacer una ruta que hay entre los refugios de Picos en alta montaña, casi todos los desaparecidos lo son en ella, a escasos metros incluso de refugios y meses pa toparlos), pero sí que es fácil despistarse y pegarse una buena ostia. No había leído lo del paisano que comentas de que taba malín, si taba federao y consciente lo mismo sí que fue un salto :/ 

De los últimos que recuerde, por la cara de Torrebarrio un paisano de 71 años y los del Trasgu Andayón hace ya unos añitos, que fueron bastante mentaos (joer, 13 años han pasao y paece que fue ayer 



> Dos tragedias separadas por veinte horas y apenas dos kilómetros en línea
> recta, en una zona en la que las líneas rectas sólo pueden trazarse en la
> imaginación. El macizo de las Ubiñas, uno de los emblemas de la montaña
> asturiana, se ha cobrado tres vidas en dos días. Una pareja de montañeros
> ...



Soy más de subir a la Mesa y la Tesa, que aunque también son duras, el paseo ye más guapo. La pena Ubiña pequeña tamién tiene sus encantos, pa canchal hay que estar bien de forma y ahora en agosto con el calor que hace y la inexistencia de fuentes me extraña que aún no haya más lipotimias. Aunque, ya digo, con niebla Ubiña es un puto peligro y la gente se cree que sus GPS funcionan en cualquier condición y no :/


----------



## Futuroscuro (17 Ago 2017)

Yo me quedo de piedra con el fatalismo del hilo, aunque no digo en ningún momento que no sea verdad, que cada día se escucha en los medios el rescate o la muerte de montañistas. Pero una cosa, para hacer senderismo de un día ¿también hace falta gps, mapas, brujulas, etc?


----------



## Thomas Stockmann (17 Ago 2017)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Yo me quedo de piedra con el fatalismo del hilo, aunque no digo en ningún momento que no sea verdad, que cada día se escucha en los medios el rescate o la muerte de montañistas. Pero una cosa, para hacer senderismo de un día ¿también hace falta gps, mapas, brujulas, etc?



Hombre, pues depende de muchas cosas. El problema del _"senderismo de un día"_ es, precisamente, que la gente no es consciente de lo aislado que se puede estar en un momento determinado si se tiene un problema, y que ese _"de un día"_ se convierta en _"pasar la noche en el monte, con unas mallitas y unas zapatillas, y sin poder acercarse ni a una zona un poco resguardada de los elementos"_.

Aparte de estar correctamente vestido y calzado hay que llevar algo de ropa de abrigo, agua, algo de comer, teléfono movil, y si uno va a estar en zona mas o menos aislada o complicada, gps y mapa. Eso es lo imprescindible; No llevar alguno de estos artículos es de completo irresponsable.

Luego ya allá cada cual con lo previsor que quiera ser: botiquín, una navaja, etc.

---------- Post added 17-ago-2017 at 14:08 ----------

Aparte que no se, eso de fatalismo... tampoco hay que ponerse en lo peor, pero hay que ser consecuente. Tú planteate cómo es la zona por la que vas a ir cuando cae la noche. Incluso ahora en verano la temperatura puede caer a 10 grados sin problema. Pasar la noche a 10 grados, como haga algo de viento y estés sudado... la sensación térmica puede irse por debajo de cinco grados. *Eso es dentro del frigorífico*. No vas a morir, pero vas a pasar una auténtica noche de perros, te lo garantizo.

Pues que te pille así es tan complicado como ir por un sendero poco transitado y torcerse con fuerza un tobillo, o que se eche la niebla.


----------



## Futuroscuro (17 Ago 2017)

Thomas Stockmann dijo:


> Hombre, pues depende de muchas cosas. El problema del _"senderismo de un día"_ es, precisamente, que la gente no es consciente de lo aislado que se puede estar en un momento determinado si se tiene un problema, y que ese _"de un día"_ se convierta en _"pasar la noche en el monte, con unas mallitas y unas zapatillas, y sin poder acercarse ni a una zona un poco resguardada de los elementos"_.
> 
> Aparte de estar correctamente vestido y calzado hay que llevar algo de ropa de abrigo, agua, algo de comer, teléfono movil, y si uno va a estar en zona mas o menos aislada o complicada, gps y mapa. Eso es lo imprescindible; No llevar alguno de estos artículos es de completo irresponsable.
> 
> ...



He hecho algunas excursiones de un día y hemos llevado todo lo que comentas menos el gps y el mapa, pero eran salidas en una ruta circular en las que era imposible perderse, pero sí es verdad que en muchas que estoy haciendo planes el gps y el mapa se me hacen imprescindible. 

Y respecto a lo de irresponsables los hay a centenares, en otro hilo de este foro se ríen muchos de lo equipada que va la gente para hacer salidas, incluso dicen que "no hace falta nada más que un polo y unos vaqueros porque hace calor en la montaña", sin prevenir esas caídas de temperaturas o posibles lluvias o nieblas.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ene 2018)

"Experto" en jugársela termina por encontrarse con el Destino:







Puntos Negros: Pista "normal".

Puntos Rojos: Donde se mató el finado.

DEP...pero, ¿de verdad es normal bajar por ahí esquiando?

400 Bad Request

Uno más para la cole:

Sociedad: Propaganda Estatal del "DEPORTE DE RIESGO" y de la "AVENTURA" como herramienta de IMBECILIZACIÓN DE MASAS


----------



## Bubble Boy (16 Ene 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Y esto...dentro de un club de "expertos" con "guías experimentados". Desde entonces tengo mi piolet en un armario, para no salir nunca más.



Ese es nuestro Aynrandiano :Aplauso:


----------



## Cormac (26 Ene 2018)

Cuenta atrás para rescatar a un montañero polaco que intenta ascender el Nanga Parbat, conocida como la montaña asesina.
Su compañera francesa parece que de momento le está sacando las castañas del fuego.
Como salga con vida vamos a tener heroína para rato.

Operación de rescate para Tomek Mackiewicz y Elisabeth Revol en el Nanga Parbat


----------



## Manel31 (27 Ene 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Cuenta atrás para rescatar a un montañero polaco que intenta ascender el Nanga Parbat, conocida como la montaña asesina.
> Su compañera francesa parece que de momento le está sacando las castañas del fuego.
> Como salga con vida vamos a tener heroína para rato.
> 
> Operación de rescate para Tomek Mackiewicz y Elisabeth Revol en el Nanga Parbat



Interesante noticia.


----------



## Cormac (27 Ene 2018)

Manel31 dijo:


> Interesante noticia.



A por ellos va Dennis Urubko, que de casualidad estaba intentando la K2 invernal.
En verano suele haber bastante movimiento, pero que haya alguna expedición en invierno es algo inusual. Eso sí, las que hay son de élite.
De todas formas tiene que ir un helicóptero a buscar a los rescatistas al K2 para luego dejarlos lo mas cerca posible de los 7.000 metros donde está el montañero accidentado. El domingo viene muy mal tiempo en esa zona, ya mañana comienza a empeorar. Luego aunque lleguen hasta él (con mal tiempo en invierno es imposible hasta para el mejor) tienen que cargar con el montañero.
Ojalá me equivoque pero no creo que salga con vida (lo digo porque doy por hecho de que su familia polaca no va a leer este foro)
Si salvan a la francesa ya será un éxito.
Suerte no obstante.

---------- Post added 27-ene-2018 at 01:54 ----------

He reelido la noticia y es flipante que el montañero polaco careciera de seguro.
Joder, que estamos hablando de un 8.000 poco transitado y mas en invierno. Una irresponsabilidad mas.


----------



## Cormac (27 Ene 2018)

En esta noticia del 2016 habla de éste peculiar montañero, con pocos recursos y poca cabeza. Era al menos su séptimo interno al Nanga Parbat en invierno.
Tomek Mackiewicz, se retira el Yeti del Nanga Parbat
Una locura que no podía salir bien.
El tío es bastante duro por lo visto.


----------



## Alvaro Cunqueiro (27 Ene 2018)

Arriesgar tu vida por algo que no sea conseguir riquezas ( v. gr. montar una empresa) o conseguir más y mejores hembras para procrear y criar hijos sanos y bien educados es una soberana gilipollez propia de pijos aburridos.


----------



## Pat Garrett (27 Ene 2018)

Yo he hecho bastantes rutas por montaña a pie, y aparte de todo esto que comentáis, en el equipamiento básico no puede faltar una linterna (recuerdo una ruta complicada en la que a mi mujer y a mí se nos hizo de noche y tuvimos que tomar la decisión de bajar corriendo por un sitio desconocido fuera de la ruta). Acertamos y nos salió bien, y a pesar de ser montaña escarpada no nos caímos ni nada... pero estuvimos a punto de quedarnos enganchados en medio del monte de noche. Así que desde aquel día, linterna en la mochila.

Mucha gente que se queda atrapada en la montaña de noche, no avanza porque no puede ver, aunque esté al lado de un camino o senda. Una pequeña linterna de mano ayuda lógicamente a ver, pero sobre todo, a avanzar y a seguir en movimiento, muy importante para no quedarse hipotérmico al pasar la noche quieto.

Yo, aunque llevo linterna, lo próximo que me voy a comprar es otra linterna, pero de las que se llevan en la cabeza, para tener las dos manos libres. Estoy también pensando en echarme un walkie...


----------



## Cormac (27 Ene 2018)

Actualizado a las 14:40 horas:
Operación de rescate para Tomek Mackiewicz y Elisabeth Revol en el Nanga Parbat
El helicóptero no ha podido dejarles en la montaña sino en el campo base. El equipo capitaneado por Denis Urubko está ya ascendiendo a por ellos.
La francesa está sin tienda donde refugiarse. Ha vivaqueado.
Los resquatistas se han separado en dos grupos para ir a por uno y otro.
Leí que Urubko y su equipo no están aclimatados todavía para los 7.000 metros.


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (27 Ene 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Yo me quedo de piedra con el fatalismo del hilo, aunque no digo en ningún momento que no sea verdad, que cada día se escucha en los medios el rescate o la muerte de montañistas. Pero una cosa, para hacer senderismo de un día ¿también hace falta gps, mapas, brujulas, etc?



En 100 metros te puedes meter en un lío.

Otoño pasado, zona boscosa de la Cordillera Cantábrica.

Estaba de ruta en una zona poco frecuentada, solo, por la tarde, y al poco oigo gente pegando voces.

Sigo caminando y me encuentro a una pareja. Parecían bastante nerviosos, especialmente ella. Me dicen: ¿tú también te has perdido?

Estaban intentando hacer una ruta circular apenas señalizada, perdieron el camino, intentaron volver sobre sus pasos y ahora no sabían dónde andaban.

Así que nada, querían llamar al 112 pero no tenían cobertura.

Les pregunto: ¿pero no lleváis mapa o gps, o aplicación de mapa en el móvil?

No, no llevaban. Ni ropa suficiente para una emergencia, por supuesto.

Su idea era seguir las indicaciones del camino, y se quejaban de lo mal señalizada que estaba la ruta.

Regresaron conmigo al pueblo más cercano. 

Lo de de los últimos años está siendo una plaga de gente perdida en el monte.


----------



## Cormac (28 Ene 2018)

Actualizado a las 00:10.
Han llegado hasta la mujer montañera Elisabeth Revol los rescatistas Denis Ubkubo y Adam Bielecki. Tiene graves congelaciones, pero si todo va bien en el descenso hasta el campo base, mañana un helicóptero los dejará en Skardu, que ya es una ciudad.
Por desgracia han abandonado el rescate del montañero polaco Tomasz Mackiewicz debido a que el tiempo a empeorado y los rescatadores están agotados. Duras decisiones.
Ya sólo le queda quedarse en paz consigo mismo. DEP

Operación de rescate para Tomek Mackiewicz y Elisabeth Revol en el Nanga Parbat

---------- Post added 28-ene-2018 at 01:26 ----------

En esa misma montaña el pasado julio falleció el montañero español Alberto Zerain junto a otro montañero argentino.
Alberto Zerain - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Zerain ya escapó por una acertada decisión suya de la avalancha que en el 2008 mató a 11 montañeros en el K2 al cambiar la ruta inicial por verla con un potencial peligro.
Sin embargo no pudo evitar la avalancha que lo mató en julio del 2017.
Alberto Zerain y Mariano Galván, víctimas de una avalancha en el Nanga Parbat | Marca.com


----------



## Pat Garrett (28 Ene 2018)

Marcus Halberstam dijo:


> En 100 metros te puedes meter en un lío.
> 
> Otoño pasado, zona boscosa de la Cordillera Cantábrica.
> 
> ...



La gente sale a "pasear" a la montaña como si fuera una vuelta por un centro comercial. El mínimo es llevar una ruta, mapa, o indicaciones por escrito de la ruta. Algo que es básico. Da igual que hagas 35 km a pie que 6, ya que si no conoces la zona y te pierdes, la clave está en saber por dónde tienes que ir. Pero lo de los domingueros metidos a "montañeros", está siendo más que problemático.

No sé si os acordáis de este caso...

La pareja suiza desaparecida en los Picos de Europa se cayó desde 130 metros de altura

Yo he hecho varias rutas por esa zona. Por lo visto subieron en el teleférico de Fuente Dé, y se vinieron arriba...


----------



## Cormac (28 Ene 2018)

Alastor dijo:


> La gente sale a "pasear" a la montaña como si fuera una vuelta por un centro comercial. El mínimo es llevar una ruta, mapa, o indicaciones por escrito de la ruta. Algo que es básico. Da igual que hagas 35 km a pie que 6, ya que si no conoces la zona y te pierdes, la clave está en saber por dónde tienes que ir. Pero lo de los domingueros metidos a "montañeros", está siendo más que problemático.
> 
> No sé si os acordáis de este caso...
> 
> ...



Lo que es de traca es que les pase a unos suizos y les pille con poca ropa. No me extrañaría que se pensasen que en España hiciese siempre calor.
Conocí a un austriaco que llegó de Erasmus a Madrid y pensaba que se iba a encontrar un invierno suave. Alquiló una habitación en un piso sin calefacción y dijo que nunca pasó tanto frío como ese invierno en Madrid.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (29 Ene 2018)

Una pena lo del polaco. Llevaba muchos años intentando la invernal y parece que el precio que ha pagado por conseguirla es quedarse allí para siempre. 

Hoy en día es difícil hacer historia, aunque hay títulos de sobra. Si no consigues ser el primero en dar dos vueltas a los 14, te buscan el título al primero en haber subido a la pata coja los últimos 2 metros. Está el español que quiere ser el primer octogenario en completar los 14, Juanito con el 2x14, Txikon con el Everest invernal sin oxígeno.... Pocos mueren cuando el objetivo cada vez es más complicado. Lo triste es morirte de dominguero en chanclas.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (29 Ene 2018)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Una pena lo del polaco. Llevaba muchos años intentando la invernal y parece que el precio que ha pagado por conseguirla es quedarse allí para siempre.



El precio lo pagarán sus tres hijos. Nunca entenderé como teniendo hijos no adultos se toman esa ligereza de hacer un deporte con tanta mortandad.

Además de que tampoco compartes tu tiempo con ellos mientras estás allí.


----------



## Panzerfaust (29 Ene 2018)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Una pena lo del polaco. Llevaba muchos años intentando la invernal y parece que el precio que ha pagado por conseguirla es quedarse allí para siempre.
> 
> Hoy en día es difícil hacer historia, aunque hay títulos de sobra. Si no consigues ser el primero en dar dos vueltas a los 14, te buscan el título al primero en haber subido a la pata coja los últimos 2 metros. Está el español que quiere ser el primer octogenario en completar los 14, Juanito con el 2x14, Txikon con el Everest invernal sin oxígeno.... Pocos mueren cuando el objetivo cada vez es más complicado. Lo triste es morirte de dominguero en chanclas.



Para mi gusto esto está alejando al alpinismo del romanticismo y lo épico para convertirlo en un producto más de consumo, nada queda fuera de las grandes marcas ni siquiera un mundo tan hermetico y especial como es este

POr poner un ejemplo, admiro muchisimo a Ueli Steck, pienso que era un extraterrestre y que ha hecho cosas absolutamente fascinantes además de ser un gran tipo, pero me quedo con la épica de historias como la de Toni Kurz en el Eiger a su alucinante subida en 2h:22 sin cuerda

Lo comparo un poco a los guitarristas shred actuales, tocan a velocidades increibles y hacen escalas vertiginosas pero las ves y dices "no me ha dicho nada" y luego ves a guitarristas de los 60-70-80 con solos mucho más simples y básicos pero que te ponian la piel de gallina


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (29 Ene 2018)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> El precio lo pagarán sus tres hijos. Nunca entenderé como teniendo hijos no adultos se toman esa ligereza de hacer un deporte con tanta mortandad.
> 
> 
> 
> Además de que tampoco compartes tu tiempo con ellos mientras estás allí.





Este fulano fue heroinómano. Lo digo porque la pasión por los deportes de riesgo es una adición como otra cualquiera. Son adictos a la adrenalina, enfermos. A unos les da por la montaña y a otros por la coca. 

Pasaban se retiró para ser madre por ejemplo, estoy segura que en unos años vuelve y si deja niños pequeños huérfanos, será la misma tragedia que si otro se mata en un accidente de moto (haciendo honor al título del hilo), de un cáncer o de una sobredosis.


----------



## Cormac (29 Ene 2018)

Panzerfaust dijo:


> POr poner un ejemplo, admiro muchisimo a Ueli Steck, pienso que era un extraterrestre y que ha hecho cosas absolutamente fascinantes además de ser un gran tipo, pero me quedo con la épica de historias como la de Toni Kurz en el Eiger a su alucinante subida en 2h:22 sin cuerda
> 
> Lo comparo un poco a los guitarristas shred actuales, tocan a velocidades increibles y hacen escalas vertiginosas pero las ves y dices "no me ha dicho nada" y luego ves a guitarristas de los 60-70-80 con solos mucho más simples y básicos pero que te ponian la piel de gallina



Ueli Steck y Toni Kurz serán de admirar, pero viene a ser un ejemplo de lo que se avisa aquí:
Ueli Steck (1976-2017), se apaga la 'Máquina Suiza'
24 años:
Eiger 1936, la tragedia de Toni Kurz. Desnivel


----------



## Moscovita (29 Ene 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los ochomiles son MUCHO MÁS LETALES que las MOTOS ASESINAS:
> 
> aynrandiano2 motos asesinas - Buscar con Google
> 
> ...



España en estado puro.


----------



## Cormac (30 Ene 2018)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Este fulano fue heroinómano. Lo digo porque la pasión por los deportes de riesgo es una adición como otra cualquiera. Son adictos a la adrenalina, enfermos. A unos les da por la montaña y a otros por la coca.



Este montañero fue HEROINOMANO literalmente. Pasó por varias clínicas de desintoxicación. Iba a las montañas de forma precaria, sin seguro. Lo que no entiendo como la francesa se va con un tipo así a la montaña. Me da pena por los tres hijos que deja, pero tarde no temprano le iba a pasar algo. Además su obsesión por el Nanga Parbat invernal ya no era normal. No es una montaña especialmente atractiva.
Aquí su biografía:

Tomek Mackiewicz (1975-2018), vivir y morir por el Nanga Parbat invernal


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (30 Ene 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Este montañero fue HEROINOMANO literalmente. Pasó por varias clínicas de desintoxicación. Iba a las montañas de forma precaria, sin seguro. Lo que no entiendo como la francesa se va con un tipo así a la montaña. Me da pena por los tres hijos que deja, pero tarde no temprano le iba a pasar algo. Además su obsesión por el Nanga Parbat invernal ya no era normal. No es una montaña especialmente atractiva.
> 
> Aquí su biografía:
> 
> ...





Supongo que la obsesión venía por ser el primero en hacer la invernal. Llevaba 8-9 años pasando los inviernos en el Nanga y Txikon y cía lo consiguieron hace sólo un par.


----------



## Cormac (1 Feb 2018)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Supongo que la obsesión venía por ser el primero en hacer la invernal. Llevaba 8-9 años pasando los inviernos en el Nanga y Txikon y cía lo consiguieron hace sólo un par.



He leído que la obsesión de Tomek por el Nanga Parbat en invierno es porque el permiso de escalada en invierno cuesta 300 euros y en verano 10.000 euros.
Llegó a comprar cuerda de jardinería a 0'15 céntimos el metro.
Iba muy justo de medios y para hacer ocho miles lo primero que hay que tener es pasta ya sea por patrocinadores o porque la tienes.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (1 Feb 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> He leído que la obsesión de Tomek por el Nanga Parbat en invierno es porque el permiso de escalada en invierno cuesta 300 euros y en verano 10.000 euros.
> 
> Llegó a comprar cuerda de jardinería a 0'15 céntimos el metro.
> 
> Iba muy justo de medios y para hacer ocho miles lo primero que hay que tener es pasta ya sea por patrocinadores o porque la tienes.





Parece que el tío era un fuera de serie físicamente y eso suplía la falta de medios. La francesa tiene una web muy chula y un montón de patrocinadores y se ha salvado por el canto de un duro. Al final muchos acaban en el hoyo tarde o temprano, tengan patrocinadores o no. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (2 Feb 2018)

Cormac, has leído el relato de la gabacha? Le ha faltado decir: “sólo soy una chica jijiji”. 

Elisabeth Revol cuenta su experiencia en el Nanga Parbat invernal


----------



## Cormac (2 Feb 2018)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Cormac, has leído el relato de la gabacha? Le ha faltado decir: “sólo soy una chica jijiji”.
> 
> Elisabeth Revol cuenta su experiencia en el Nanga Parbat invernal



Al final de la entrevista dice que "volverá a las montañas, son tan bellas" Es como una droga.
Por otra parte lee los comentarios y ponen en duda su ascensión a las 18:00 horas en pleno invierno y con una noche cerrada (se suele salir del campamento de madrugada aprovechando la nieve dura para llegar lo mas temprano posible e irte para abajo otra vez). 
Yo tampoco me la creo. De momento no hizo ni una foto como prueba. Es algo bastante común que mientan, ya sea por ego, por no fallar a sus patrocinadores o por su naturaleza.
No me extrañaría que a diferencia del polaco, ella gane pasta subiendo montañas, por el tema de ayudas y patrocinadores.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (2 Feb 2018)

Hacer cumbre a las 18:00 es saber que estás muerto. El relato es bastante extraño, yo tampoco me lo creo y total uno de ellos está muerto y no va a decir lo contrario. Supongo que llevarían gps o un reloj de esos que marca el recorrido. No era Killyan el que no había demostrado sus dos ascensiones al Everest?


----------



## Cormac (2 Feb 2018)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Hacer cumbre a las 18:00 es saber que estás muerto. El relato es bastante extraño, yo tampoco me lo creo y total uno de ellos está muerto y no va a decir lo contrario. Supongo que llevarían gps o un reloj de esos que marca el recorrido. No era Killyan el que no había demostrado sus dos ascensiones al Everest?



Aquí explica lo dd Kilyan. El GPS no se lo reconoció y la foto de la cima le salió oscura. Con que se hubiera fotografiado con las banderas que hay en la cima no hubiera habido dudas. En cualquier caso se lo han dado por buenas las dos cimas en base a lo que dijeron otros montañeros. El Everest es mucho mas transitado. En el Nanga Parbat en invierno estás literalmente tú sólo. Puedes contar lo que te de la real gana, como si viste a una pareja de Yetis con sus retoños.
De Kilyan me lo creo mas, parece de otro planeta, aunque las subvenciones de los patrocinadores imagino que pesará mucho. Es otro que gana dinero subiendo montañas entre anuncios de ropa deportiva.
Aquí explica y pone la foto de la supuesta cima de Kilyan:
https://www.google.es/amp/s/www.lav...an-jornet-everest/00031513245615729572828.htm


----------



## Loco_Ivan (3 Feb 2018)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Parece que el tío era un fuera de serie físicamente y eso suplía la falta de medios. La francesa tiene una web muy chula y un montón de patrocinadores y se ha salvado por el canto de un duro. Al final muchos acaban en el hoyo tarde o temprano, tengan patrocinadores o no.



Los escaladores polacos son buenos y duros, y no van llorando por las esquinas como otros famosetes. Pero tienen una falta de medios acojonante.

Uno de los mejores escaladores mundiales, Kukuczka, falleció al rompérsele una cuerda de segunda mano que había comprado en un mercadillo por Nepal. Casi nada, usando cuerdas que estaban hechas un asco para subir ochomiles ::

---------- Post added 03-feb-2018 at 00:33 ----------




Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Hacer cumbre a las 18:00 es saber que estás muerto. El relato es bastante extraño, yo tampoco me lo creo y total uno de ellos está muerto y no va a decir lo contrario. Supongo que llevarían gps o un reloj de esos que marca el recorrido. No era Killyan el que no había demostrado sus dos ascensiones al Everest?



A mi también me suena raro. Si en verano llegar más tarde de las 17 ya significa la muerte en invierno ya es algo imposible. Sería noche cerrada cuando llegaron a cima, imposible salir vivo.




Cormac dijo:


> Aquí explica lo dd Kilyan. El GPS no se lo reconoció y la foto de la cima le salió oscura. Con que se hubiera fotografiado con las banderas que hay en la cima no hubiera habido dudas. En cualquier caso se lo han dado por buenas las dos cimas en base a lo que dijeron otros montañeros. El Everest es mucho mas transitado.



Kilyan es un deportista que admiro pero esta vez no lo tengo tan claro. Ni una sola prueba contundente, cuando siempre corre con un monton de cámaras y medios, y solo tiene una foto en la que no se le reconoce ni a él ni al fondo.

Además, subir corriendo un ocho mil? Si los sherpas y escaladores que llevan toda la vida allí apenas pueden caminar a partir de los 7000, ¿cómo puede correr? Por poco consumo de oxígeno que tengas lo veo jodido.


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (15 Feb 2018)

Tres esquiadores franceses mueren sepultados por un alud en los Pirineos

Tres esquiadores franceses mueren sepultados por un alud en los Pirineos | Noticias de Internacional en Heraldo.es


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Feb 2018)

3 muertillos de nada:

Tres esquiadores franceses mueren en los Pirineos sepultados por un alud


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (24 Feb 2018)

Denis Urubko parte a intentar la cima del K2 invernal en solitario

Denis Urubko siempre ha defendido que el invierno comienza el 1 de diciembre y termina el 28 de febrero –como nos comentaba en esta conversación que tuvimos con él a final del pasado mes de noviembre–. Es casi seguro que este es el motivo por el que ha decidido intentar la cima en solitario sin permiso de la expedición. También es evidente, como él mismo ha ido haciendo público en su blog, que ha tenido discrepancias en algunos temas con Wielicki, el jefe de la expedición.

"Denis urubko, sin informar a la dirección de la expedición, partió del campo base para intentar alcanzar la cima"
El comunicado que ha publicado la expedición polaca al K2 es breve pero muy revelador:

“Hoy, además de la salida estándar de aclimatación, Denis Urubko, sin informar a la dirección de la expedición, partió del campo base para intentar alcanzar la cima del K2 antes de finales de febrero.
La expedición funciona de acuerdo con el plan planeado, que preveía la preparación de un ataque a principios de marzo.
Hoy, Maciej Bedrejczuk y Marcin Kaczkan han partido. Mañana van a mover el campamento 2 de 6.500 metros a los 6.700 metros. Mañana partirá desde el campo base otro equipo, formado por Marek Chmielarski y Arthur Małek, con la intención de aclimatar en el campamento 3, a una altura de 7.200 metros, y también de proteger a Denis. Al día siguiente, el equipo de porteadores de altura paquistanís partirá con la tarea de llevar el oxígeno de rescate al campamento base avanzado”.

Según informa la prensa polaca parece que Denis partió del campo base sin avisar. Algún compañero se dio cuenta al comprobar que se perdía de vista.

Denis discrepaba sobre el emplazamiento del C2.
Hace unos días, en esta noticia que publicábamos, Denis explicaba las discrepancias que tenía con Wielicki, el líder de la expedición. Contaba cómo había instalado el C2 en un punto situado a 6.500 metros que le parecía mejor que el lugar previsto. Así lo explicaba:

“A las 12:00 horas, estaba a una altura de unos 6.400 o 6.500 metros. Llamé por radio al campo base diciendo que todo iba bien. Me di cuenta de que más arriba las rachas de viento eran mucho más fuertes, y que aquí yo estaba ligeramente protegido por rocas a la izquierda. Entonces vi un buen lugar para la tienda a un lado y justo por debajo de mí. Así que decidí quedarme aquí…
...El lugar donde estuve parado por la noche es suficientemente bueno (en mi opinión) para un C2 invernal.
He pasado la noche preocupado pero seguro. Era mucho peor cien metros más arriba, a juzgar por el espeluznante zumbido que se oía desde la tienda y hacía caer algunas piedras”.

Es evidente que Wielicki no está de acuerdo pues la cordada que parte hoy, formada por Maciej Bedrejczuk y Marcin Kaczkan, tiene como objetivo mover este campamento que instaló Denis Urubko, a 6.500 metros, a la altura inicialmente prevista, aproximadamente doscientos metros más arriba.

Denis quería haber alcanzado el C3 durante su primera ascensión por Abruzzos
Otro punto de discrepancia que Denis Urubko hacía público en el texto que escribió en su blog y transcribimos era que él quería haber continuado hasta el C3 para seguir aclimatando y que Wielicki le ordenó descender al campo base.

Así lo contaba Denis: 

"Por la mañana, planeaba continuar hacia el C3, como se había acordado con el líder. 
Así que me sorprendió mucho cuando Wielicki me ordenó descender al CB. Fue una lástima dejar el trabajo inacabado".

Denis apostaba por el día 20 para intentar la cima
Otro punto de discrepancia era que Denis Urubko pensaba, como así ocurrió, que el día 20 sería un buen día para intentar la cima y por eso deseaba estar aclimatado. Sin embargo, tras descender al campo base siguiendo la orden de Wielecki, tuvo que volver a subir al C3 con Adam Bielecki, perdiendo esta ventana de buen tiempo.

Un intento muy arriesgado
Este intento en solitario es realmente comprometido pues la montaña se encuentra sin equipar a partir del C3, aunque es posible que haya cuerdas fijas en buen estado dejadas por las expediciones que lo intentaron la pasada temporada.

A partir del C3 comienza la parte más difícil y comprometida de la ascensión
En la noticia que publicamos relatando la aclimatación que llevaron a cabo Denis y Adam en la que llegaron al C3, explicábamos como es el terreno que queda por delante a partir de este campamento:

Por encima del campo 3 se encuentra la barrera de seracs que -dependiendo de los años y condiciones- suele ser un terreno más delicado que la Pirámide Negra.
En cualquier caso la clave del K2 está en el Cuello de Botella y la travesía del serac que da acceso a las rampas finales que llevan a la cima. Paso clave tanto a la subida como en el descenso. Esta travesía es peligrosa por el propio serac y también porque con seguridad encontrarán hielo vivo en este terreno que es muy vertical. Si no hay cuerda fija es una zona en la que hay que escalar. Un lugar en el que han tenido lugar muchos accidentes.

Según nos comenta Ramón Portilla, con quien hablamos para que nos describa las dificultades con las que se van a encontrar los polacos, el K2 comienza a partir del campo 4, que se sitúa en El Hombro, a alrededor de ochomil metros. Allí todavía te quedan mas de seiscientos metros hasta la cumbre (8.611 m). Ramón nos lo describe así “Es como escalar una montaña encima de un ochomil. En un ochomil “bajito” duermes a 7.500 subes a cumbre y bajas. En el K2 duermes a 8.000 metros”.

Una previsión meteo poco favorable para este intento a cima de Denis
Pero la gran pregunta es la previsión del tiempo, que según Mountain Forecast deja pocas opciones de cima para los próximos días. La única posibilidad, y para ello Denis tendría que avanzar muy muy rápidamente (quizás sea este su plan) es intentar la cima mañana, que es el día en que la previsión de los vientos es más favorable (aunque tampoco mucho) con vientos de 30km/h por la mañana, 45 km/h el mediodía y 40 km/h por la noche. Para el lunes 26 la previsión no es buena: 65km/h (todo el día), el martes 27 la fuerza es mayor por la mañana: 70 km/h, y 65 km/h el resto del día. El miércoles la fuerza del viento decrece, pero tampoco demasiado: 50 km/h.

Algunas fuentes lo sitúan ya a 6.400 metros. Es posible que en ese caso descanse en ese punto algunas horas antes de seguir hacia arriba. Alberto Zerain alcanzó la cima desde este campamento en una ascensión tremendamente rápida (hasta el punto que llegó al C4 cuando los miembros de las expediciones comenzaban a levantarse). El invierno es una época muy distinta en la que Denis, sin lugar a dudas, encontrará la montaña más peligrosa y difícil.

Denis es una persona muy metódica y un alpinista con gran experiencia en el Himalaya (ha ascendido los catorce ochomiles sin oxígeno, tres de ellos por nuevas rutas) y en invierno (tiene las primeras invernales del Makalu y G2). También tiene o ha tenido el récord de velocida en distintas montañas, entre ellas el Elbruz. Es seguro que tiene un plan previsto que está basado en la rapidez, ligereza, compromiso, experiencia y conocimiento de la montaña.

Gran debate en Polonia por la decisión de Denis Urubko
La decisión de Denis (de nacionalidad rusa pero que, desde hace poco también tiene nacionalidad polaca) está generando un gran debate público en Polonia. La expedición polaca está totalmente patrocinada por el gobierno polaco. Los sentimientos se mueven entre la crítica de la decisión de Denis al respectar las decisiones del jefe de expedición. la de quienes valoran esta decisión que forma parte de la historia del alpinismo (hay que recordar a Hermann Buhl o Reinhold Messner en el Nanga Parbat, ambos contra las órdenes del jefe de expedición, que era el mismo: Karl Herrligkoffer).

La prioridad en estos momentos, como se hace evidente en el propio comunicado de Wielicki, el jefe de la expedición, es apoyar al máximo a Wielicki, para lo que se ha enviado un segundo equipo al C3 y sherpas con botellas de oxígeno, para atender una posible emergencia, al campo base avanzando.


Cuidado pues.


----------



## Cormac (1 Mar 2018)

23 años y monitor de esquí. Va y se pone a esquiar fuera de pistas en medio de un temporal previamente anunciado. ¿Qué podía salir mal?

Fallece un monitor de la escuela de esquí de Formigal por un alud fuera de pista | Noticias de Aragón en Heraldo.es


----------



## Cormac (2 Mar 2018)

Cuatro muertos, al menos, en los Alpes.

Al menos cuatro muertos en una avalancha en los Alpes franceses | Internacional | EL PAÍS


----------



## DIGITVS (3 Mar 2018)

Nada, que no paran.

Dos montañeros cántabros mueren en un alud en Francia | El Diario Montañes


----------



## Cormac (3 Mar 2018)

DIGITVS dijo:


> Nada, que no paran.
> 
> Dos montañeros cántabros mueren en un alud en Francia | El Diario Montañes



Este es el facebook de una de las supervivientes del alud. Sus acompañantes masculinos no han tenido tanta suerte. Había un riesgo 3 sobre 5 de aludes ese día, que es bastante. 
En su descargo hay que decir que habían contratado a un guía, se supone que especializado, para la ruta.
Iniciar sesión en Facebook | Facebook


----------



## Cormac (10 Mar 2018)

Muere protegiendo a su pareja con su cuerpo de la caida de rocas. ¿Héroe o pagafantas premium?

'Loving and selfless' husband died while shielding his wife from falling rocks - Wales Online


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (12 Mar 2018)

Marc-André Leclerc y Georges Johnson, desaparecidos en las Torres de Mendenhall


----------



## Cormac (14 Mar 2018)

Christina Mirabilis dijo:


> Marc-André Leclerc y Georges Johnson, desaparecidos en las Torres de Mendenhall



Ya están oficialmente desaparecidos. Cesan sus búsquedas.
Marc-André Leclerc y Georges Johnson, declarados oficialmente como desaparecidos


----------



## Cormac (22 Mar 2018)

Dos investigadores fallecidos por un alud y otro grave.

Dos investigadores muertos en un alud en el Valle de Arán (Lérida)

El Facebook de los dos fallecidos:
Iniciar sesión en Facebook | Facebook

Facebook | Unai Perez de Arenaza

Ambos escaladores experimentados.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Mar 2018)

"Conmoción" por la muerte de este montañero en Pirineos:







Unai Pérez de Arenaza, natural de Bergara, uno de los muertos en Lleida. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia

Van 3, 2 mueren y el tercero en estado crítico.


----------



## lucky starr (23 Mar 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los ochomiles son MUCHO MÁS LETALES que las MOTOS ASESINAS:
> 
> aynrandiano2 motos asesinas - Buscar con Google
> 
> ...



Jeje, ya te conocemos y sabemos para que tienes el piolet en el armario.


----------



## Cormac (29 Mar 2018)

*Muere una escaladora por una caida de piedras mientras aseguraba a su companero*

21 años tenía la joven. Iba sin casco. Sucedió en Entrepeñas (Guadalajara)

Muere una escaladora por una caída de piedras mientras aseguraba a su compañero


----------



## Cormac (31 Mar 2018)

40 años. Iba sólo.

Muere un montañero tras despeñarse en el Moncayo | Noticias de en Heraldo.es


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Abr 2018)

Lacra montañesa se cobra 3 nuevas víctimas:

Mueren tres esquiadores españoles por una avalancha en el cantón suizo de Valais. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia


----------



## Forchetto (1 Abr 2018)

De muchos motoristas que he conocido a lo largo de mi vida, hasta ahora ninguno ha fallecido en su moto, y eso que varios, como yo, continuamos disfrutando de ellas. Sin embargo un antiguo técnico de mi empresa, experto caminante y montañero que siempre abogó por una vida saludable y un control férreo de su alimentación (no tocaba algo que hubiese estado en un microondas, por ejemplo) se mató en la montaña hace un par de años:

Fallece un montañero gijonés tras caer durante un descenso en Las Ubiñas - La Nueva España - Diario Independiente de Asturias


----------



## Cormac (3 Abr 2018)

Fallece en una avalancha el médico y guía de montaña Emmanuel Cauchy, que por mucho medico, eminencia y guía de montaña que fuera, el nivel de aludes estaba muy alto en los Alpes ese día.

El médico y guía de montaña Emmanuel Cauchy "doctor Vertical" fallece por una avalancha en Chamonix

---------- Post added 03-abr-2018 at 06:12 ----------




AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Lacra montañesa se cobra 3 nuevas víctimas:
> 
> Mueren tres esquiadores españoles por una avalancha en el cantón suizo de Valais. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia



Los tres españoles muertos en un alud en Suiza eran esquiadores experimentados | España | EL PAÍS

Se quedaban sin plazas para el refugio por ser temporada alta.

«La fatalidad ha sido que los esquiadores tenían que bajar ese día para coger el vuelo de regreso»
Aquí uno de los fallecidos que era el guía en la página web de la compañía:

Román

Facebook | Román Bascuñana
ref=content_filter

La chica fallecida era agente de policía. Trabajaba de enfermera.

Una agente de Polic

En su perfil decía esto:
"Prefiero vivir un día como un leon que cien como un borrego" 

https://m.facebook.com/leila.p.jorge

https://www.burbuja.info/attachment.php?attachmentid=78472&stc=1&d=1522732486


El otro fallecido era ingeniero y trabajaba para la Sony. 37 años tenía.

https://m.facebook.com/marcos.c.goni?pn_ref=friends_search

Algunas fotos de los fallecidos:


----------



## NORDWAND (3 Abr 2018)

Entro al hilo, veo a los carroñeros de turno, reconfortarse con la desgracia ajena. Y me salgo a ver las condiciones de la montaña para mi próxima actividad.

Eso sí. no voy a perder la oportunidad de recordaros lo miserables que podéis llegar a ser. Esto que hacéis, no es para nada prevención. Tampoco una llamada a la responsabilidad, ni a la prudencia. Lo que estáis es intentando daros una importancia que no tenéis en base al infortunio de otros.

Basta ya¡¡ vuestro discurso no hace mas que poner de manifiesto, que no tenéis ni la más remota idea de lo que es la experiencia de vivir la alta montaña. 

No intento ofenderos, no eso lo que pretendo con estas líneas. Simplemente recordaros que estáis tratando un tema desde la más profunda ignorancia. Ya que como el mal periodista que manipula la estadística, o el político oportunista que tergiversa el dato, os quedáis únicamente con la noticia funesta para dar sentido a vuestro triste mensaje de muerte. 

Puedo entender que no encontréis sentido en vivir con el riesgo. Puedo entender muchas otras formas de vivir la montaña, de una manera más sencilla, intentando alejarse de peligros potenciales. Incluso puedo entender, el reproche que hacéis por ponernos en riesgo. De acuerdo. 

Lo que no voy a permitir, ni por un sólo momento, es daros la oportunidad de reconfortáros dentro de vuestra falsa superioridad moral, basada en la desgracia de otros. 

El alpinismo y el riesgo, caminan juntos. La montaña es el cuerpo físico, y el peligro y la gestión de éste; el alma que le da sentido. Siendo la muerte el contrapunto de todo el conjunto.

Os queda grande, es evidente. Y tengo la sensación de que nunca llegaréis a entenderlo.


----------



## Cormac (29 Abr 2018)

Fallece un montañero vasco de 58 años. Cayó desde una altura de 100 metros. Su intención era hacer una marcha de dos días. Iba con otro compañero que fue el que solicitó ayuda.
Era médico.
Un senderista vasco fallece tras una caída en el Pirineo francés | El Diario Vasco


----------



## Herodotez (29 Abr 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Fallece un montañero vasco de 58 años. Cayó desde una altura de 100 metros. Su intención era hacer una marcha de dos días. Iba con otro compañero que fue el que solicitó ayuda.
> 
> Hallan muerto a un montañero vasco en los Pirineos, el 29 de abril | Sociedad | EiTB



Probablemente subian/bajaban por la normal del Midi, la ruta mas fácil pero que aun así exige escalada (fácil) en un par de chimeneas. También tiene alguna zona algo perdedora en la que si hay niebla puedes acabar saltando al vacío. 

La montaña es peligrosa, y aunque puede haber algún despistado la mayoria de la gente que sube a un monte así no son senderistas principiantes y saben o deberían saber lo que hay.

Es lo de siempre... Criticar al que hace montaña sin haber hecho nunca montaña no es de lo mas sabio. Se mata gente, sí.. Pero si se midiera la produccion de efectos positivos y experiencias en las personas que hacen montaña se vería que la producción de muertos es insignificante.


----------



## Cormac (30 Abr 2018)

:´(Fallece el alpinista italiano Simone La Terra a los 37 sños en el Dhaulagiri.

El alpinista italiano Simone La Terra desaparece en el Dhaulagiri

Aquí las causas del accidente

Así fue el accidente y rescate de Simone La Terra en el Dhaulagiri


Ésta noticia es de febrero, pero es de irresponsables total. Se van a una pista cerrada por riesgo de aludes.... y les pilla un alud.
Muerto el padre y la hija de 11 años. La madre se salvó.
Un hombre y su hija de 11 años mueren en una avalancha en los Alpes franceses | Internacional | EL PAÍS


----------



## Cormac (4 May 2018)

Seis muertos en los Alpes. Primero fallece el guía por una caída y al no haber guía, no saben llegar al refugio los que habían contratado la excursión y pasan la noche al raso. Fallecen de hipotermia. Hay varios hospitalizados muy graves.

Aumentan a seis los muertos en los Alpes suizos por una tormenta - EcoDiario.es


----------



## Cormac (4 May 2018)

Muere en Nepal un Guardia Civil en la reserva de 61 años al caerse por una pendiente de 80 metros.

Muere en Nepal un guardia civil de Montaña, monitor de esquí de Candanchú | Noticias de Aragón en Heraldo.es


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 May 2018)

El muerto del finde:

Fallece un montañero vizcaino de 52 años en Castro Valnera (Burgos). Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia

Esta "lacra" a nadie preocupa...¡son cosas que pasan!


----------



## jurbu (6 May 2018)

Introduzco la variante de las bicis asesinas.

Muere en accidente François Gissy, el "ciclista cohete" - AS.com

299 km/h - Le dernier run de mon petit frère FRANCOIS GISSY - YouTube


----------



## Cormac (6 May 2018)

jurbu dijo:


> Introduzco la variante de las bicis asesinas.
> 
> Muere en accidente François Gissy, el "ciclista cohete" - AS.com
> 
> 299 km/h - Le dernier run de mon petit frère FRANCOIS GISSY - YouTube



Le iría.mejor en el hilo de las motos. Aquí no tiene sentido.


----------



## Cormac (7 May 2018)

El alpinista búlgaro Boyan Petrov desaparecido desde el jueves en el Shisha Pangma. Es diabético, había superado un cáncer y ya había hecho diez ochomiles.

Sin noticias del alpinista Boyan Petrov en el Shisha Pangma

En esta noticia del año pasado le dedican un artículo.
Boyan Petrov, el zoólogo diabético búlgaro en la cima del Dhaulagiri


----------



## Cormac (9 May 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El muerto del finde:
> 
> Fallece un montañero vizcaino de 52 años en Castro Valnera (Burgos). Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia
> 
> Esta "lacra" a nadie preocupa...¡son cosas que pasan!



Ya se sabe.la identidad del fallecido. Exjuntero del PNV

Un exjuntero del PNV de Balmaseda fallece en la cara burgalesa de Castro Valnera | El Correo

Había ascendido con Juanito Oiarzabal al Aconcagua.

El alpinista fallecido en Burgos subió el Aconcagua con Juanito Oiarzabal | El Correo

También era cazador.

Fallece en un accidente de montaña el conocido cazador y montañero Jon Arisketa Eza - Desveda


----------



## Cormac (12 May 2018)

Fallece un barranquista francés de 38 años al caerse al vacío cuando hacía rapel.

Fallece un barranquista tras caer al vacío 25 metros cuando hacía rapel | Noticias de Huesca provincia en Heraldo.es


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (13 May 2018)

El Caído del finde:

Fallece un montañero de 50 años tras sufrir una caída mientras esquiaba en Palencia. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia







Nuestros abuelos jamás de hubiesne metido a esquiar ahí por gusto.


----------



## Cormac (20 May 2018)

Fallece el ecologista Mariano González de 38 años mientras practicaba escalada en el Pico Urriellu. Pertenecía a Ecologistas en Acción.

Fallece un escalador en el Urriellu | El Comercio

m.youtube.com/watch?v=9Bwc_DlF1TE


----------



## Cormac (23 May 2018)

Fallece un alpinista japonés en el Everest. Era su octavo intento de ascensión. Cada permiso de subida se mueve entre los 30.000 y 150.000 dólares. Anteriormente ya tuvo graves congelaciones por los que perdió 9 dedos.
Ha fallecido entre los campos 2 y 3 sin conseguir su sueño.

El alpinista Nobukazu Kuriki fallece en el Everest

Aquí otra noticia sobre un intento fallido el año pasado.
Nobukazu Kuriki abandona su primer intento al Everest en un otoño difícil


----------



## Cormac (2 Jun 2018)

Fallece un senderista frances tras caer al río Yaga en el Pirineo Aragonés.

Fallece un senderista tras caer al río Yaga, en Tella | Noticias de Huesca provincia en Heraldo.es

Y aunque ha sido practicando salto base también falleció en el Pirineo hace 48 horas un Guardia Civil de 49 años, que era el que mas saltos bases tenía en la actualidad en España. 
El record lo heredará otro.

Trágico final a más de 600 saltos con un traje con alas | Noticias de Huesca provincia en Heraldo.es


----------



## Cormac (5 Jun 2018)

Mueren dos escaladores en Yosemite cuando intentaban superar su récord de velocidad al escalar en simultáneo. Uno de ellos ya había subido en 100 ocasiones el Capitán, el otro 70 veces. 
46 y 42 años.

Mueren dos escaladores en la 'Salathé Wall' de Yosemite


----------



## Cormac (14 Jun 2018)

Un belga de 31 años ha muerto al resbalar. Iba con camprones y piolet.

Fallece un montañero tras sufrir una caída en Monte Perdido | Noticias de en Heraldo.es


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (14 Jun 2018)

> Hacía uso de crampones y piolet



Tras abandonar mi etapa montañera me dije:



> Nunca, nunca, nunca vuelvas a meterte en zonas donde necesites piolet.


----------



## Cormac (18 Jun 2018)

Fallece montañero de 61 años por causas naturales. Supongo que alguna parada cardiaca.

Fallece un montañero en el monte Izazpi de Ezkio-Itsaso | El Diario Vasco


----------



## Talosgüevos (18 Jun 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Fallece montañero de 61 años por causas naturales. Supongo que alguna parada cardiaca.
> 
> 
> 
> Fallece un montañero en el monte Izazpi de Ezkio-Itsaso | El Diario Vasco





La estupidez cuenta como causa natural.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Cormac (24 Jun 2018)

44 años. Ha caído por un resalte de entre 10 ó 15 metros.

Muere un vecino de Zaragoza al caer por una zona de cascadas en el entorno de Ordesa | Noticias de Huesca provincia en Heraldo.es


----------



## Futuroscuro (25 Jun 2018)

Esto parece la sección de esquelas montañescas de un periódico.

He estado unos días en la montaña yo solo, reservé un hotel y me preparé unas cuantas rutas para ir por la montaña. El nivel de esas rutas es medio, no he hecho montaña a penas en toda mi vida, he ido por sitios espectaculares y he acabado rebentado. 

Cada día he hecho itinerarios de 5/8 horas andando por caminos que pocas veces eran fáciles, caminos en los que si no vas con botas de montaña te rompes un tobillo como mínimo asegurado.

En esas rutas ha habido tramos seguros y otros en los que tenías que estar atento para no tener ningún percance, pero sí me he dado cuenta de varias cosas:

-Estamos acostumbrados a circular por ciudades y pueblos que son entornos extremadamente controlados, en los que hasta los parques infantiles tienen el suelo blando para evitar lesiones. 

-La experiencia es aún peor que ser novato. He visto, por ejemplo, mucho montañero sobrado que con un calor de órdago y a distancias lejanas del punto de inicio han seguido la ruta, o que se han adentrado en zonas en las que una caída con lesión segura tenían una probabilidad muy alta. 

-Poca o nula equipación. He ido con camisetas deportiva que no retenían el sudor, pantalones de montaña para este tiempo que no daban calor pero sí evitaban arañazos o atenuaban posibles caídas con sus consecuentes abrasiones. Pero he visto personas subir a un parque nacional hasta con zapatos (¡¡zapatos!!), con camisa y con pantalones tejanos que limitaban mucho la movilidad, algo que puede venirte muy bien para sortear cualquier obstáculo. 

Conclusión, hay varios factores para accidentes pero la actitud de las personas es el 90% del problema, después está el factor suerte y siniestras casualidades.

¿La montaña mata? Claro, y la piscinas municipales de mi ciudad en las que cada año mueren mínimo 2 críos. También las playas con socorristas en las que cada año mueren decenas de personas. 

Por todo esto no vale la pena dejar de ir a la montaña, es una maravilla y el beneficio es muy alto a nivel físico y mental. 

Donde está la persona está el riesgo.


----------



## Cormac (1 Jul 2018)

Fallece un alpinista austriaco y dos ingleses resultan heridos en Pakistan por una avalancha.

Austrian mountaineer dead on Ultar Sar Peak in Hunza, two Brits injured

Fallece el alpinista Christian Huber por una avalancha en el Ultar Sar (7.388 m)


----------



## DIGITVS (4 Jul 2018)

*Muere una barranquista tras sufrir un accidente en el barranco del río Vero (Huesca).*

Muere una barranquista tras sufrir un accidente en el río Vero | Heraldo.es


----------



## Cormac (4 Jul 2018)

DIGITVS dijo:


> *Muere una barranquista tras sufrir un accidente en el barranco del río Vero (Huesca).*



Ampliando la noticia. La mujer iba acompañada de su marido y sin guía. Se quedó atrapada entre unas piedras sin poder salir mientras el agua iba subiendo de nivel. El marido impotente sin poder sacarla.
Como una película de terror.

Los guías de Guara alertan de la peligrosidad de los barrancos este año, tras la muerte de una mujer en el Vero | Noticias de Huesca provincia en Heraldo.es


----------



## J-Z (4 Jul 2018)

Estuve por Suiza y hay neveros jodidos que resbalan 3k con pendiente de 60 o 70º y 200 o más metros de caída trineo style con roquitas por medio para no contarlo. Resultado media vuelta arrr.

Solo resbalé en uno bajandolo, fueron unos 4 metros de trineo humano y acababa en roca donde pude frenar, después de la roca de escasos 2 metros de ancho, la caída a casi plomo serían unos 500 de nada.

En montaña hay que saber donde te metes y con que, y si se ve chungo media vuelta.


----------



## Futuroscuro (4 Jul 2018)

j-z dijo:


> En montaña hay que saber donde te metes y con que, y *si se ve chungo media vuelta*.



Este es el punto más difícil y donde más gente cae con catastróficas consecuencias.


----------



## Cormac (4 Jul 2018)

Cuidado con la fauna salvaje.

Hallado muerto un montañero por un ataque de un oso en Alaska | Blog Mundo animal | EL PAÍS

Hiker in Alaska found dead after bear attack


----------



## DIGITVS (5 Jul 2018)

*Muere un futbolista juvenil del Coruxo tras caer por un acantilado en Malta.*

Muere un futbolista juvenil del Coruxo tras caer por un acantilado en Malta


Frenética actividad hoy en el hilo. Estamos en temporada alta.

---------- Post added 05-jul-2018 at 00:03 ----------

Ah, mañana salgo de ruta. BRUUUMMM, BRUUUUMMM.

Si no vuelvo, sos quiero.


----------



## DIGITVS (6 Jul 2018)

Tres de una tacada.

Muere un conocido youtuber de viajes tras caer por una cascada

El youtuber Ryker Gamble ha fallecido este viernes junto a otras dos personas traes caer por una cascada de las conocidas Shannon Falls de Canadá. La familia del influencer ha confirmado al diario Vancouver Sun que el joven falleció junto a sus compañeros Alexey Lyakh y Megan Scraper,

Al parecer, como cuentan al mismo medio, los padres, Scraper resbaló y los otros dos intentaron salvarla sin éxito, pero fueron arrastrados por la corriente y acabaron cayendo de 30 metros.

---------- Post added 06-jul-2018 at 21:08 ----------

Y otro más.

*Muere un inspector de los Mossos d’Esquadra practicando alpinismo en el Pirineo francés.*

Muere un inspector de los Mossos d


----------



## DIGITVS (7 Jul 2018)

*Fallece una mujer y un hombre resulta herido tras caer por un barranco de 30 metros en Cabo de Gata (Almería).*

Fallece una mujer y un hombre resulta herido tras caer por un barranco de 30 metros en Cabo de Gata (Almería)


----------



## Cormac (8 Jul 2018)

Fallece un escalador canadiense en el K2.

Canadian Climber Serge Dessureault dies on the Savage Mountain K2 | News - Dream Wanderlust


----------



## Cormac (11 Jul 2018)

Fallece un montañero italiano en el G IV por el desprendimiento de un serac. 32 años.

Fallece el alpinista Maurizio Giordano en el Gasherbrum IV

Iniciar sesión en Facebook | Facebook


----------



## Cormac (13 Jul 2018)

Fallece un escalador en Bielsa, en el Pirineo aragonés. 47 años y de profesión bombero.

Mor un muntanyenc de la Segarra de 47 anys a Bielsa


----------



## Mundocruel (18 Jul 2018)

Poner vídeos, hombre!

TRAGIC MOUNTAIN FALLS #1 - YouTube


----------



## Futuroscuro (18 Jul 2018)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Poner vídeos, hombre!
> 
> TRAGIC MOUNTAIN FALLS #1 - YouTube



El primero como mejor ejemplo, siempre he estado convencido de que detrás de muchos "accidentes" en la montaña son en realidad suicidios inconscientes, de forma voluntaria pero engañándose a sí mismos.


----------



## Cormac (23 Jul 2018)

Fallece un montañero de 63 años tras resbalar en un nevero y caer 100 metros en el pico Infiernos (Panticosa)

Fallece un montañero tras precipitarse por un desnivel en Panticosa | Noticias de Huesca provincia en Heraldo.es


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Jul 2018)

Muere un montañero de Basauri en Pirineos, tras caer por una grieta. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia


----------



## Cormac (26 Jul 2018)

Fallece un senderista de 47 años en el ibon de Estanes. Algún infarto combinación de altura con esfuerzo físico.

Muere un senderista de Huesca al desplomarse por causas naturales en el ibón de Estanés | Noticias de Huesca provincia en Heraldo.es


----------



## Cormac (27 Jul 2018)

Cuenta atrás para el rescate de Alexander Gukov en el Latok 1. Su compañero de cordada falleció en el descenso. Se encuentra a 6.200 metros y ni puede descender, ni el helicóptero rescatarle.

Alexander Gukov, atrapado a 6200 m en el Latok I

---------- Post added 27-jul-2018 at 06:38 ----------

Desaparece el alpinista Pemba Sherpa al caer por una grieta mientras guiaba a unos clientes. 45 años.

Desaparece el alpinista Pemba Sherpa en el Saser Kangri


----------



## Cormac (27 Jul 2018)

El mal tiempo frena el rescate del montañero

El mal tiempo pausa el rescate de Alexander Gukov en el Latok I

Por la altitud y porque uno fue en el Latok 1 y el otro en el Latok 2, me recuerda al rescate fallido del aragonés Óscar Pérez en el 2009

Especial rescate de Óscar Pérez en el Latok. Desnivel

Buenas noticias desde Pakistán. Alexander Gukov ha sido rescatado con vida. Su compañero de cordada falleció hace una semana. 
Me pregunto si después de esta experiencia seguirá realizando alpinismo a ese nivel tan alto o se replanteará si merece la pena.

Alexander Gukov ha sido rescatado en el Latok I


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (5 Ago 2018)

Nuevo caido, DEP:

Un joven de Laudio fallece en Monte Perdido. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia

Un montañero de Llodio fallece en el Monte Perdido, en Pirineos | El Correo


----------



## Futuroscuro (6 Ago 2018)

Este verano está siendo una matanza para los montañeros.


----------



## Cormac (14 Ago 2018)

El alpinista vasco Rober Rodrigo se encuentra en una UCI de Tayikistán por un accidente de helicóptero que tuvo que hacer un aterrizaje de emergencia en una montaña por el fuerte viento en la zona. Tres montañeros rusos y los dos pilotos han fallecido.
En el 2011 perdió 18 dedos en un 8.000 (Lhotse) La cara se le quedó echa un poema por las congelaciones. 
En su blog personal lo cuenta:
ISA Y ROBER POR EL MUNDO | Just another WordPress.com site

Lejos de desistir ha seguido subiendo montañas.
Rober Rodrigo sobrevive a un accidente de helicóptero en Tayikistán

Rober Rodrigo sale del coma. Tiene un traumatismo craneoencefálico y seis costillas rotas. Se prevee una evolución lenta.

Alpinismo | Sale del coma Rober Rodrigo con trauma en cráneo y seis costillas rotas - Barakaldo Digital

Y lo que es el puto destino. Su novia no cogió ese mismo helicóptero por una lesión de menisco que le impidió ir de expedición. En el facebook se lamenta de tener que ir solo Rober Rodrigo.
Iniciar sesión en Facebook | Facebook


----------



## Cormac (19 Ago 2018)

Fallece por un infarto a los 48 años un montañero de Barbastro en el ibón de Llosás.

Fallece por un infarto un montañero de Barbastro | Noticias de Huesca provincia en Heraldo.es


----------



## Cormac (21 Ago 2018)

Tres italianos muertos en el Mont Blanc.

Three Italian climbers found dead on France's Mont Blanc - The Local


----------



## Cormac (23 Ago 2018)

Fallece una montañera madrileña de 48 años en el pico Infiernos al precipitarse por una ladera.
Nueve evacuados en helicóptero.

Fallece una persona en el pico Infiernos, en el Pirineo oscense | Heraldo.es


----------



## Cormac (25 Ago 2018)

Fallece un montañero de 53 años vecino de Boltaña (Huesca) tras caer por un terraplén.

Boltaña: Muere un vecino de Sieste al caer por una pendiente de 12 metros | Noticias de Huesca provincia en Heraldo.es


----------



## Cormac (28 Ago 2018)

Fallece un experimentado montañero haciendo una vía ferrata en los Dolomitas.
Ha sorprendido a la comunidad montañera porque para su experiencia era una vía fácil.

El experimentado montañero Ted Atkins muere en una ferrata en Dolomitas


----------



## Cormac (1 Sep 2018)

Muere un montañero de Huesca de 53 años en el pico Balaitus | Noticias de Huesca provincia en Heraldo.es 

Un vecino de Huesca de 53 años ha muerto este sábado al despeñarse cuando ascendía por el pico Balaitus. El fallecido es Javier Sierra, un montañero experimentado, socio del club Peña Guara, con el que colaboraba y en cuyos programas participaba activamente. 

El accidente se ha producido a una altitud cercana a los 3.000 metros. Unos montañeros que iban por arriba y tenían cobertura de teléfono móvil han avisado a los servicios de emergencia explicando que una persona se había precipitado al vacío. El helicóptero ha llegado a la helisuperficie del refugio de Respomuso sobre las 14.00.

El fallecido estaba entre el pico Balaitus y el Frondiellas, más concretamente entre la Brecha de Latour y la Aguja Cardier. Se trata de una zona a gran altitud en la que en estos momentos no hay nieve, aunque sí existen neveros más abajo.

La víctima había partido a hacer la ascensión en solitario. La noche del viernes al sábado durmió en el refugio de Respomuso y se marchó para hacer la ruta por la mañana. Los guardas de este albergue comentaron que se trata de una zona muy vertical, propia de alta montaña, con la roca bastante descompuesta. 
El rescate del cuerpo ha corrido a cargo del equipo de rescate en montaña de la Guardia Civil de Panticosa, con apoyo de la unidad aérea y de un sanitario del 061. 

Según ha informado la Guardia Civil, sobre las 13.45 se recibió un aviso en la central 062 de la Comandancia de Huesca en la que un montañero informaba que había visto precipitarse a alguien hacía la zona de la Brecha Latour. Del helicóptero descendieron los especialistas y el médico, al tratarse de una zona muy inclinada y con abundancia de nieve. Al montañero fallecido se le localizó en el interior de una rimaya en la brecha Latour. Se había precipitado allí desde la Aguja de Cadier unos 50 metros, teniendo lesiones incompatibles con la vida, por lo que el médico únicamente puede certificar su muerte. Se procedió a evacuar el cadáver hasta la helisuperficie de Panticosa y de allí al depósito de cadáveres de Jaca a al espera de la autopsia. 

Las mismas fuentes confirmaron que iba solo y que estaba perfectamente equipado para la actividad que estaba realizando. Hecho que corroboró el presidente de Peña Guara, Manolo Bara, quien aseguró que tenía "técnica y conocimiento".


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (1 Sep 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Fallece un experimentado montañero haciendo una vía ferrata en los Dolomitas.
> *Ha sorprendido a la comunidad montañera porque para su experiencia era una vía fácil*.
> 
> El experimentado montañero Ted Atkins muere en una ferrata en Dolomitas



Señal inequívoca de que esta actividad NUNCA es "segura", tengas la experiencia que tengas.


----------



## Cormac (18 Sep 2018)

Racha negra de accidentes en Picos de Europa: muere otro montañero, ahora en la ruta del Cares - La Nueva España

Racha negra en los Picos de Europa: fallece otro montañero, esta vez en la Ruta del Cares
El helicóptero del SEPA ha rescatado el cadáver de un excursionista cordobés en la parte leonesa de la conocida ruta.
Continúa la racha negra en los Picos de Europa. El Grupo de Rescate de Bomberos del Servicio de Emergencias del Principado de Asturias (SEPA), a bordo del helicóptero medicalizado, ha recuperado el cuerpo sin vida de un senderista, que sufrió una caída de unos 50 metros, en circunstancias que se desconocen, cuando realizaba la Ruta del Cares, a unos 100 metros del puente de Los Rebecos, en León. Se trata de un senderista de origen cordobés, cuyo cuerpo ya ha sido trasladado al Instituto de Medicina Legal de León. 

El cadáver del hombre, de entre treinta y cuarenta años de edad, fue trasladado a Caín, donde la Guardia Civil se hizo cargo de los restos mortales del fallecido. La operación de rescate resultó muy complicada ya que el accidentando se encontraba, según informa el SEPA, "semisumergido en una poza, en una zona encañonada, de escasa maniobrabilidad para la aeronave, entre el puente de Los Rebecos y puente Bolín". Para llevar a cabo la intervención, informa el servicio de Emergencias, se realizaron en total diez ciclos de grúa con el helicóptero en el que se desplegaron 53 metros de cable en cada una de ellas, "con las palas del helicóptero muy cerca de la pared, en medio de un cañón".

El Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias del 112 de Asturias recibió el aviso a las 16.04 horas. La alerta la realizaba el 112 de Castilla y León solicitando la intervención del Grupo de Rescate de Asturias con el helicóptero medicalizado en virtud del protocolo de colaboración existente. Explicaron que habían recibido un aviso a las 15.50 horas solicitando ayuda para una persona que se había despeñado.

Cuando el equipo de rescate llegó al lugar, mediante una operación de grúa, dejo al médico-rescatador y a uno de los bomberos rescatadores en Puente Bolín. Desde allí ambos se acercaron a una zona donde localizaron al hombre y comprobaron que el afectado se encontraba en un barranco, semisumergido en una poza, en una zona de muy difícil acceso. El equipo realizó una grúa de prueba de 53 metros con la que logró acceder hasta el senderista y comprobar que estaba fallecido, informa el SEPA.

El GREIM (Grupo de Rescate e Intervención de Montaña) de la Guardia Civil con base en Sabero ha sido el encargado del levantamiento del cadáver, facilitando las coordenadas para que el helicóptero del SEPA recogiese al equipo del Instituto Armado y lo trasladase al lugar del accidente.

Mientras tanto, el médico-rescatador, atendió en el lugar a una mujer que acompañaba al fallecido y que fue trasladada posteriormente hasta Caín, donde le esperaba asistencia sanitaria.

En coordinación con el GREIM, para facilitar el acceso de la camilla y la evacuación del fallecido, montaron una reunión para bajar rapelando, unos 50 metros, el médico-rescatador y uno de los agentes del GREIM. Junto al bombero-rescatador que se había quedado en el lugar metieron al afectado en la camilla y procedieron a su evacuación. A las 20.45 horas se dio por finalizado el operativo.

Tercer muerto en el Cares este verano y tercer fallecido en pocos días por accidentes en Picos de Europa
La montaña asturleonesa está viviendo un verano agitado en cuanto a accidentes y los Picos de Europa encadenan una racha negra en los últimos días, en los que ya fallecieron un bombero catalán tras caerse en el Urriellu y un gijonés de 56 años tras perderse de regreso a Arenas de Cabrales. Además, también en los últimos días, se han producido más rescates de heridos en la zona.

Asimismo, es la tercera muerto este verano en la ruta del Cares. En agosto murió un varón ruso de 63 años al sufrir un infarto mientras realizaba una excursión y en junio falleció una montañera vasca tras sufrir una caída en la ruta.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2018 at 01:33 ----------

Muere el montañero que el lunes sufrió una caída de quince metros en el Urriellu | El Comercio

El montañero catalán que el pasado lunes sufrió un accidente cuando escalaba el Picu Urriellu falleció anteayer en el Hospital Universitario Central de Asturias (HUCA), en Oviedo. Lo comunicó el Grupo de Actuaciones Especiales (Grae) de Bombers de la Generalitat de La Seu d'Urgell (Lérida), cuerpo al que pertenecía la víctima, Marc Sabata, de 43 años. El hombre había sufrido una caída de unos quince metros cuando se encontraba en la base de la cara oeste de la Vía Murciana del Urriellu. Tras una complicada operación de rescate, fue trasladado en helicóptero al HUCA después de que el médico-rescatador que le atendió en plena montaña comprobara que sufría un traumatismo craneoencefálico severo que, finalmente, no pudo superar.

El Grupo de Rescate de Bomberos de Asturias del Servicio de Emergencias del Principado (SEPA) tuvo que realizar ayer otras dos intervenciones con el helicóptero medicalizado. El primero tuvo lugar a las 7.45 horas, cuando un hombre de 87 años se sintió indispuesto mientras se encontraba en una cabaña de la Sierra del Cuera, a unos cuatro kilómetros de Asiego (Cabrales). El médico-rescatador comprobó que el paciente presentaba síntomas de deshidratación por enfermedad común, por lo que fue evacuado al helipuerto del SEPA en Cangas de Onís, desde donde una ambulancia de soporte vital básico le trasladó al Hospital de Arriondas. La densa niebla impidió que el helicóptero pudiera aterrizar en el centro sanitario parragués.
En el transcurso de esa intervención, a las 9.25 horas, el 112 Asturias recibió otro aviso de que un montañero había resultado herido cuando se encontraba escalando la cara oeste del Urriellu, por la Vía Leiva, y sufrió una caída de unos ocho metros. El helicóptero medicalizado atendió al herido, inmovilizándolo y colocándolo en una camilla para su izado a la aeronave. El accidentado, un hombre de 45 años, presentaba un traumatismo craneoencefálico y policontusiones de pronóstico reservado. El helicóptero evacuó al herido al Hospital de Arriondas


----------



## Cormac (24 Sep 2018)

26 años. Saltó a una poza, se le enganchó el pie en una roca y murió ahogado.
DEP

.Muere un joven de Tàrrega mientras hacía barranquismo en Benasque

Facebook | Mark Segarra


----------



## Cormac (24 Sep 2018)

Fallece un montañero en Cantabria tras caer 250 metros por un sendero.

Luto en Eibar por la muerte del montañero en Picos de Europa: «No era un mendizale que se iba a recorrer grandes travesías» | El Correo

Video: Fallece un montañero eibarrés de 56 años en montes de Cantabria | Sociedad | EiTB


----------



## Cormac (25 Sep 2018)

Fallece montañero de 74 años tras caerse del puente Adi. Resbaló y cayó 100 metros por una ladera. Iba acompañado de dos personas mas

Fallece un montañero de 74 años tras caerse en el monte Adi -


----------



## Cuncas (25 Sep 2018)

Yo lo de ir al Everest en clase turista ya lo veo ridículo. Los que pagan para que les suban se van de héroes al llegar a la cima, como si hubieran conseguido lo imposible. El mérito lo tienen los sherpas que suben primero para revisar y poner las cuerdas y luego suben y bajan cargados como mulas 2 veces al día sin oxígeno y fumándose un pitillo mientras ayudan a los turistillas. Para colmo de males, todo ese turisteo deja la montaña hecha una mierda.

China retira 8,5 toneladas de basura del Everest


----------



## Cormac (29 Sep 2018)

Fallece un montañero de 43 años al precipitarse por una pared de 100 metros en el término municipal de Benasque (Huesca)

Fallece un montañero al precipitarse por una pared de 100 metros en el término de Benasque | Noticias de Huesca provincia en Heraldo.es


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (30 Sep 2018)

Localizan sin vida al montañero de Abadiño desaparecido . Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia


----------



## J-Z (30 Sep 2018)

La montaña manda, palmar en montañas de mierda no, palmar en el alpamayo MANDA, palmar en pirineos es de lusers.


----------



## Cormac (6 Oct 2018)

Fallece un montañero de 65 años en Asturias. Probablemente de un infarto.

Fallece un montañero de 65 años cuando realizaba una ruta en Redes, Asturias - Noticias de León | ILEÓN.COM


----------



## Cormac (7 Oct 2018)

Muere de un infarto un senderista de 70 años.

Muere de un infarto un senderista de 70 años en el entorno de la ruta de las pasarelas de Montrebei | Noticias de Huesca provincia en Heraldo.es


----------



## hijos de puta (7 Oct 2018)

Menudo hilo de acomplejados.

Seguid disfrutando de vuestras habitaciones, bien encerrados en bunkers super-seguros de la muerte en lo que la mayor emoción que vais a tener en vuestra vida es saber si acabaréis la noche de un sábado sin tener que arrepentiros de vivir encerrados.

La seguridad, esa falsa sensación de libertad.

Para todo el que haya sentido la sensación de libertad, I'm sorry, tengo una mala noticia, no es sustituible. Y por supuesto, la libertad conlleva riesgos.

Prefiero matarme o arriesgarme haciendo lo que me gusta y disfrutar de la vida que vivir una vida de mierda (super segura).

Ayn Randiano (y lo extiendo a otros foreros del mismo criterio, como el OP), eres un forero grande, pero a veces creo que te equivocas y mucho. Es lo maravilloso del ser humano, el poder tener diferentes opiniones basadas en las vivencias.


----------



## Cormac (7 Oct 2018)

montag dijo:


> Menudo hilo de acomplejados.
> 
> Seguid disfrutando de vuestras habitaciones, bien encerrados en bunkers super-seguros de la muerte en lo que la mayor emoción que vais a tener en vuestra vida es saber si acabaréis la noche de un sábado sin tener que arrepentiros de vivir encerrados.
> 
> ...



Muy bien, en media hora salgo para los mallos de Riglos y el castillo de Loarre. A ver si te crees que no voy a la montaña.


----------



## Herodotez (7 Oct 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Muy bien, en media hora salgo para los mallos de Riglos y el castillo de Loarre. A ver si te crees que no voy a la montaña.



Vas a hacer alguna vía en la Visera? En el Fire? Sales un poco tarde, no? 

Muy bonito el Castillo de Loarre, aunque no se si su visita cuenta como hacer montaña.


----------



## Cormac (7 Oct 2018)

Herodotez dijo:


> Vas a hacer alguna vía en la Visera? En el Fire? Sales un poco tarde, no?
> 
> Muy bonito el Castillo de Loarre, aunque no se si su visita cuenta como hacer montaña.



Era por sacar a pasear a mi cuñada, que está de visita y no conocía el castillo.
Mucho viento y frío para ir además con niños a Riglos. Así que hemos tapeado en el bar del castillo y para casa.
Total, la tía se pasa enganchada al móvil durante todo el viaje.


----------



## Herodotez (7 Oct 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Era por sacar a pasear a mi cuñada, que está de visita y no conocía el castillo.
> 
> Mucho viento y frío para ir además con niños a Riglos. Así que hemos tapeado en el bar del castillo y para casa.
> 
> Total, la tía se pasa enganchada al móvil durante todo el viaje.





Entonces eres fato?


----------



## Cormac (7 Oct 2018)

Herodotez dijo:


> Entonces eres fato?



No, soy maño.


----------



## J-Z (7 Oct 2018)

la cuñada es puta?


----------



## Herodotez (7 Oct 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> No, soy maño.





Cheposo pues.


----------



## Cormac (8 Oct 2018)

j-z dijo:


> la cuñada es puta?



Me la suda lo que sea la verdad. Me la trae al pairo, pero el hilo no va de esto.


----------



## J-Z (8 Oct 2018)

Es una pregunta no si te la suda o no.

btw a que altura máxima has subido A PATA.


----------



## Perro_Sanchez (21 Oct 2018)

Éste verano en los Alpes dormí una noche en un refugio con un rumano de 29 años que era un grande. El tío al día siguiente se fue a hacer cima en solitario en el Dufourspitze (cumbre de Monte Rosa 4600 m) partiendo a las 3 am. A las 9 am cuando subíamos al refugio Margarita vimos unos helicópteros sobrevolando ese pico. Al parecer ese día con la subida de temperaturas la placa de hielo perdió solidez provocando que el chaval se despeñase al vacío cerca de la cima. Unos montañeros oyeron un despredimiento e inmediatamente después un grito aterrador.

Zermatt : une personne décède à la Pointe Dufour - Police cantonale valaisanne

Como conclusión puedo decir que la montaña será arriesgada, pero prefiero vivir experiencias en éstos mágicos lugares y que mi vida se tenga que acabar cuando me toque, que no pasarme una vida en el sofá de casa (para mi eso es la muerte en vida)


----------



## Cormac (21 Oct 2018)

Payares dijo:


> Éste verano en los Alpes dormí una noche en un refugio con un rumano de 29 años que era un grande. El tío al día siguiente se fue a hacer cima en solitario en el Dufourspitze (cumbre de Monte Rosa 4600 m) partiendo a las 3 am. A las 9 am cuando subíamos al refugio Margarita vimos unos helicópteros sobrevolando ese pico. Al parecer ese día con la subida de temperaturas la placa de hielo perdió solidez provocando que el chaval se despeñase al vacío cerca de la cima. Unos montañeros oyeron un despredimiento e inmediatamente después un grito aterrador.
> 
> Zermatt : une personne décède à la Pointe Dufour - Police cantonale valaisanne
> 
> Como conclusión puedo decir que la montaña será arriesgada, pero prefiero vivir experiencias en éstos mágicos lugares y que mi vida se tenga que acabar cuando me toque, que no pasarme una vida en el sofá de casa (para mi eso es la muerte en vida)



Nadie dice que no vayas a la montaña. Es un entorno que me encanta, mucho mas que la playa.
Como todo en esta vida hay un termino medio. Que no haga escalada, que no suba por encima de los metros a los que el ser humano no está preparado, porque directamente tras pasar unas horas se muere sino usa oxígeno artificial.
He estado en los Andes, Alpes, por supuesto Pirineos, el Himalaya y otras cordilleras. He visto paisajes acojonantes, pero siempre haciendo rutas donde era difícil morir, aunque siempre existe el peligro de que me caiga un pedrusco, me de un infarto y el helicóptero esté a 12 horas y con suerte, que me de un mareo y me caiga por un barranco. 

Te dejo una noticia de ayer, de un joven de 26 años, considerado el mejor piragüista extremo de Aragón.
Muere el mejor piragüista de kayak extremo de Aragón en un río de Nepal | Noticias de Huesca provincia en Heraldo.es
Y su Facebook.
Mariano AlÃ³s Ferrer | Facebook

Mira que se puede disfrutar del Kayak sin poner en riesgo tu vida, o poniéndola minimamente, pero la gente tiene la costumbre de querer mas y mas y hacerlo mas difícil. Que si ahora hago esta ruta en invierno, con placas de hielo, que si paso del senderismo a la escalada.
No sé, tu verás. Este hilo va de eso.
De escalar un 9b+ a quedarse en el sofá hay muchos términos medios.
Yo lo tengo claro, y este hilo va para concienciar.


----------



## la_trotona (22 Oct 2018)

:Aplauso:


Cormac dijo:


> Nadie dice que no vayas a la montaña. Es un entorno que me encanta, mucho mas que la playa.
> Como todo en esta vida hay un termino medio. Que no haga escalada, que no suba por encima de los metros a los que el ser humano no está preparado, porque directamente tras pasar unas horas se muere sino usa oxígeno artificial.
> He estado en los Andes, Alpes, por supuesto Pirineos, el Himalaya y otras cordilleras. He visto paisajes acojonantes, pero siempre haciendo rutas donde era difícil morir, aunque siempre existe el peligro de que me caiga un pedrusco, me de un infarto y el helicóptero esté a 12 horas y con suerte, que me de un mareo y me caiga por un barranco.
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Total y absolutamente de acuerdo, se puede disfrutar de la montaña viendo paisajes maravillosos, y no arriesgar estúpidamente la vida, porque vamos a ver, si uno está sufriendo por subir a una cima en condiciones de falta de oxígeno. ¿que paisaje disfruta?


----------



## Cormac (24 Oct 2018)

9 muertos en el campo base del Dalaughiri. Aparentemente un lugar seguro. Entre ellos 
el montañero más rápido en completar los 14 ochomiles sin usar oxígeno artificial.


Nueve muertos por una avalancha en el campo base del Gurja (7.193m) - Desnivel.com

¿Qué les sucedió realmente a los 9 muertos del Gurja? - Desnivel.com


----------



## Venganza_reloaded (24 Oct 2018)

yo subo montañas de menos de 1000 metros, aparcando el coche a unos 400-500 mas abajo. para mi llegar a la cima es un gran logro que no consigo siempre. pero es q estoy viejuno.


----------



## Perro_Sanchez (27 Nov 2018)

Cormac dijo:


> Nadie dice que no vayas a la montaña. Es un entorno que me encanta, mucho mas que la playa.
> Como todo en esta vida hay un termino medio. Que no haga escalada, que no suba por encima de los metros a los que el ser humano no está preparado, porque directamente tras pasar unas horas se muere sino usa oxígeno artificial.
> He estado en los Andes, Alpes, por supuesto Pirineos, el Himalaya y otras cordilleras. He visto paisajes acojonantes, pero siempre haciendo rutas donde era difícil morir, aunque siempre existe el peligro de que me caiga un pedrusco, me de un infarto y el helicóptero esté a 12 horas y con suerte, que me de un mareo y me caiga por un barranco.
> 
> ...



El tema es que lo mismo te pones a hacer una ruta a priori fácil y tienes un accidente mortal (te caiga una piedra de lo alto del valle, resbales, te entierre un alud...) que te pones a hacer algo mas técnico y no tienes ningún percance.

Lo de querer ir a más es simplemente que crece tu nivel y tu experiencia, y lo que antes te parecía gran cosa ahora no te llena y pasas a buscar algo más difícil o diferente. El chaval ese del kayak si andaba por el Himalaya es porque buscaba experiencias que en Piris no encontraba... 
Siempre debemos saber a que nos exponemos y lo que dejamos detrás, a mi tener un accidente mortal me jodería por mi familia únicamente. Si tuviera otras responsabilidades como mujer o bocas que alimentar no me plantearía buscar experiencias extremas.
Pero si hacer cosas de este tipo es lo que te llena y como persona adulta asumes el riesgo, nadie puede impedírtelo. 
Ueli Steck por ejemplo no creo que concibiese la vida de otra forma sabiendo que podía palmar en cualquier momento.


----------



## Cormac (2 Dic 2018)

Muere montañero en Sierra Nevada al caer desde una altura de 200 metros mientras estaba haciendo rapel.

Muere un montañero en Sierra Nevada al caer desde unos 200 metros


----------



## Cormac (8 Dic 2018)

Fallece un montañero de 43 años al caer por un barranco en Sierra Nevada
Era un experto montañero y corredor profesional.

Muere un monta


----------



## Cormac (23 Dic 2018)

Fallece un esquiador por una caída. 60 años.

Fallece un vecino de Zaragoza tras sufrir una caída mientras esquiaba en Cerler | Noticias de Huesca en Heraldo.es


----------



## Cormac (7 Ene 2019)

Mueren dos alemanes que estaban esquiando fuera de pista por una avalancha. 
En otro incidente en la misma pista, un suizo ha fallecido mientras hacía Snowboard y se ha salido de una curva.
Miles de esquiadores se han quedado atrapados por las avalanchas.

Mueren dos esquiadores por las avalanchas en los Alpes y miles se quedan varados | Noticias de Internacional en Heraldo.es


----------



## Cormac (7 Ene 2019)

En Noruega otros cuatro esquiadores han fallecido en una avalancha. Una sueca y tres finlandeses. Les dan por muertos tras haber pasado 38 horas desaparecidos.

Cuatro esquiadores fallecen en una avalancha en Noruega - AS.com

Diez muertos por aludes de nieve en los Alpes


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (7 Ene 2019)

Me flipa ver el alpinismo. Y también me mola ver cómo muere la gente congelada o despeñada.

Es como los toros. Que no es solo el arte del torero, sino también cuando le cogen.

Espero que la gente siga subiendo a la montaña para darnos momentos estelares con sus gestas o con sus desgracias.


----------



## Cormac (7 Ene 2019)

Warren dijo:


> Yo he subido el Mulhacen dos veces (los dos ultimos veranos), es una experiencia única, y al mismo tiempo voy con muchísimo respeto.. y es básicamente tirar un sendero para arriba... A la bajada, al asomarme a la cara norte desde el collado del ciervo, no me cabe en cabeza que un adulto en sus cabales suba por ahí, y no digamos en invierno.. me parece un sinsentido.



El problema es que la gente quiere mas y mas. Se empieza haciendo senderismo en verano, se va uno a un rocódromo en un local, luego se van a hacer alguna via ferrata sencilla, alguna pared y se acaba haciendo senderos de alta montaña, escalada en hielo, cimas de mas de 5.000 metros, rutas invernales con hielo, esquí fuera de pista, etc...
Hay que saber parar. Yo lo hice


----------



## Cormac (8 Ene 2019)

Mueren tres españoles y un guía peruano en un alud en Los Andes.

Mueren tres espa


----------



## Cormac (11 Ene 2019)

Fallece un escalador de 55 años en la sierra de Toix.

Fallece un escalador en la Serra de Toix en Calp - Levante-EMV


----------



## Cormac (13 Ene 2019)

Tres esquiadores alemanes muertos y un desaparecido en Austria.

Al menos tres muertos por una avalancha de nieve en Austria


----------



## LetalFantasy (13 Ene 2019)

Capitán.Furillo dijo:


> Me flipa ver el alpinismo. Y también me mola ver cómo muere la gente congelada o despeñada.
> 
> Es como los toros. Que no es solo el arte del torero, sino también cuando le cogen.
> 
> Espero que la gente siga subiendo a la montaña para darnos momentos estelares con sus gestas o con sus desgracias.



Muy fan de los documentales de los 8 miles, me los he visto todos ::


----------



## NXVI (14 Ene 2019)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Muy fan de los documentales de los 8 miles, me los he visto todos ::



Yo no me fiaria de que son reales, tele=entretenimiento, como las expediciones al polo sur o polo norte, muy falsas.


----------



## Cormac (22 Ene 2019)

Famosa por trepar picos montañosos y gacerse fotos en bikini.... muere congelada.
Anteriormente ya había "presumido" en las redes sociales de una caída enseñando moratones y diciendo que tenía suerte de estar viva. Ya no.

Famosa por trepar picos montañosos casi sin ropa, cayó en una grieta y murió congelada - Infobae


----------



## Cormac (29 Ene 2019)

Tragedia en el Fitz Roy, con tres muertos y un herido grave - Desnivel.com

El herido grave es un rescatador español.
Y aquí el Instagram de uno de los brasileños fallecidos.
Leandro Iannotta...Mr.Bean (@leandroiannotta)


----------



## Cormac (4 Feb 2019)

Fallece un senderista tras sufrir una parada cardiorrespiratoria en una montaña de Tinajo - Sucesos - La Voz de Lanzarote - El digital líder de la Isla

Un hombre de 54 años ha fallecido este martes de una parada cardiorrespiratoria cuando practicaba senderismo en Montaña de Caldera Blanca, en el municipio de Tinajo. El suceso ha tenido lugar sobre las 13,30 horas, cuando se ha recibido el aviso en el Centro Coordinador de Emergencias y Seguridad (CECOES) 1-1-2 del Gobierno de Canarias alertando de lo ocurrido.

Hasta el lugar se desplazó el helicóptero del GES, que localizó al senderista y se encargó de rescatarlo con la colaboración de los bomberos del Consorcio. Una vez en la aeronave, le realizaron maniobras de reanimación cardiopulmonar básica hasta el aterrizaje del helicóptero en la explanada de la Iglesia de Mancha Blanca.

Allí le esperaba una ambulancia medicalizada, cuyo personal sanitario inició de manera inmediata maniobras de reanimación avanzada, pero éstas tampoco dieron éxito, por lo que finalmente solo se pudo confirmar su fallecimiento.

Después, la Guardia Civil se hizo cargo del cuerpo hasta la llegada de la Autoridad Judicial, mientras que la Policía Local también colaboró con los servicios de emergencia.


----------



## Cormac (26 Feb 2019)

Su hermano mayor murió hace año y medio al intentar entrar en su casa por una ventana


*Tras la pérdida de David, de 39 años, «Félix se había refugiado en la montaña». Tenía experiencia en esquí y escalada, recuerdan, abatidos, sus amigos
Con la muerte de Félix Moradiellos López, la fatalidad se ceba aún más con la familia del joven, que hace apenas año y medio perdía a David, su hermano mayor. Ocurrió en septiembre de 2017 y también en otro accidente, en su caso tratando de acceder a su domicilio, en Arenas, a través de una ventana. David, de 39 años, se precipitó al río Casaño desde una altura de seis metros. Desde entonces, Félix «encontró en la montaña una forma de escape, le daba esa libertad para no pensar en el tema del hermano», cuentan, abatidos, sus amigos. El joven también había continuado los pasos de David al frente de un taxi que operaba en el concejo y con el que cubría la ruta escolar al pueblo de Asiegu.
«Buena persona», «muy abierto» o un «apasionado» de la montaña dispuesto a colaborar en toda iniciativa que se plantease en Cabrales. Así definen a Félix Moradiellos sus allegados tras el trágico accidente que acabó con su vida a los 35 años. Moradiellos era además una persona muy conocida en el concejo cabraliego por sus vínculos familiares. Por parte materna desciende de los hosteleros de Casa Cipriano, en Sotres, y cuenta también con guías de montaña entre sus parientes. Una de sus abuelas fue pastora en Portudera, un legado que mantuvo vivo en sus descendientes ese apego a la montaña que ambos hermanos compartían. En el caso de Félix, disfrutaba tanto de las carreras como de la escalada y el esquí y quienes le conocían destacan que era un montañero experimentado. «Conocía muy bien la zona de Ándara», señalan. Como cabraliego, mantenía además una especial relación con el Picu Urriellu al que, cuentan, subió por última vez hace un año, para llevar las cenizas de su hermano.*

Y aquí la noticia del fallecimiento de su hermano hace dos años.
Fallece en Cabrales al intentar entrar en su casa por una ventana


----------



## Cormac (28 Feb 2019)

Dos experimentados montañeros desaparecidos desde hace días en el Nanga Parbat, conocida también como la Montaña Asesina.
Intentaban hacer una cumbre invernal.
Se junta también que debido a las disputas entre Pakistan e India no están disponibles los helicópteros de rescate que son militares.


El helicóptero divisa el C3 de Daniele Nardi y Tom Ballard destruido por la nieve


----------



## Cormac (3 Mar 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Dos experimentados montañeros desaparecidos desde hace días en el Nanga Parbat, conocida también como la Montaña Asesina.
> Intentaban hacer una cumbre invernal.
> Se junta también que debido a las disputas entre Pakistan e India no están disponibles los helicópteros de rescate que son militares.
> 
> ...



Dejo este artículo de El País sobre el alpinista inglés que están buscando en el Nanga Parbat. Se quedó huérfano a los 6 años mientras su madre escalaba el K2 en 1995. Anteriormente su madre había escalado el Eiger estando embarazada de él de 6 meses.
Su compañero italiano también desaparecido intentó esa misma montaña Nanga Parbat (conocida como la Montaña Asesina) con el polaco
Tomek Mackiewicz (fallecido el invierno pasado en este mismo escenario)

En fin, es casi imposible que sigan vivos, pero estoy convencido de que si los rescatan con vida volverán a meterse en un lío semejante.

El trágico destino de Tom Ballard

Se pierde el contacto con el alpinista inglés, hijo de Alison Hargreaves, fallecida en el K-2 en 1995. El montañero intentaba una ascensión invernal del Nanga Parbat (8.125 metros) con el italiano Daniele Nardi.
Tom Ballard perdió a su madre, Alison Hargreaves, a los seis años. Pero la ascendencia de su recuerdo determinó su existencia y la ausencia fue rellenada poco a poco por pura imitación. El joven Ballard decidió que sería tan bueno como su madre y, ahora, cumplidos los 30, es uno de los alpinistas más fuertes y heterodoxos del momento. Hargreaves, la primera mujer en hollar el Everest, en 1995, sin ayuda de oxígeno artificial y sin el concurso de sherpas, falleció meses después en el K2. La alpinista escocesa nunca permitió que los convencionalismos sociales condicionaran su determinación: era su marido quien cubría sus ausencias domésticas. Y estaba embarazada (de seis meses) de Tom cuando escaló la mítica pared norte del Eiger, en los Alpes.Ahora, en su primera aventura en un ochomil, Ballard puede haber tenido un destino igualmente trágico: podría haber desaparecido en una de las 14 montañas de más de 8.000 metros que tanto hechizaron a su progenitora. El inglés y su compañero de expedición, el italiano Daniele Nardi, están desaparecidos desde el pasado domingo en la montaña paquistaní de Nanga Parbat (8.125 metros), cima que buscaban alcanzar en invierno, abriendo una nueva vía por el espolón Mummery, en la vertiente de Diamir de la gigantesca montaña. La última comunicación de la pareja de alpinistas les situaba a 6.300 metros, altura alcanzada tras semanas de espera salpicadas de mal tiempo, viento y nevadas copiosas. Una ventana decente en la climatología adversa empujó a la pareja montaña arriba, permitiéndoles alcanzar la mencionada cota mucho más rápido de lo esperado.

Desde entonces el silencio de su teléfono vía satélite ha disparado un intento de rescate siempre complicadísimo en montañas de estas características, más aún en esta época del año y en un país que no cuenta, a diferencia de Nepal, con empresas dedicadas al rescate en altura. En Pakistán, solo el ejército y sus helicópteros vuelan en la zona, pero las tensiones con India obligan a las autoridades locales a contemplar con mucha cautela este tipo de actuaciones. Y siempre con el talonario por delante.Un aparato de Askari Aviation, es decir, la agencia privada que gestiona en concesión los vuelos de helicópteros del ejército de Pakistán, debería haber recogido a Álex Txikón y a tres alpinistas más en el vecino campo base del K2 para conducirlos hasta el base del Nanga Parbat para rastrear desde ese punto las laderas del espolón Mummery mediante drones. Pero el depósito económico de unos 6.000 euros adelantado para poder optar a un permiso de cima se agotó la víspera. Tal y como explica el comunicado emitido por el equipo de Nardi, “Askari Aviation solo acepta pagos por anticipado. La familia de Daniele Nardi se ha mostrado inmediatamente dispuesta al pago de la suma completa necesaria, pero los tiempos técnicos y burocráticos han impedido de facto realizarlo en pocas horas. Italia, a través del embajador Stefano Pontecorvo, ha procedido a gestionar directamente con la aviación paquistaní los pagos de la importante suma requerida por Askari para el vuelo de los helicópteros a la espera del reembolso del seguro. Por desgracia, el tiempo ha empeorado...".

Para Daniele Nardi se trata de su quinto invierno en el Nanga Parbat. Con anterioridad lo intentó con la francesa Elisabeth Revol, con el polaco Tomek Mackiewicz (fallecido el invierno pasado en este mismo escenario), en solitario y junto a Álex Txikón. Pero Nardi siempre se ha visto atraído por el interminable espolón Mummery, llamado así por el explorador británico Albert Frederick Mummery, líder de la primera expedición al Nanga Parbat, en 1895, es decir, el primer intento de alcanzar la cima de una montaña de más de 8.000 metros.Con unos medios con los que hoy no se concebiría un intento así —no existían ni crampones ni arneses, por no hablar de los tornillos de hielo o los piolets técnicos que se emplean ahora— Mummery, John Norman Collie y Geoffrey Hastings se encararon a la montaña como si estuviesen en el Ben Nevis escocés: ligeros y dispuestos a llegar lo más alto posible con lo puesto. Alcanzaron una notable cota de 6.100 metros antes de decidir que aquello, de momento, les superaba. Un alud acabaría con la vida de Mummery días después, mientras exploraba la vertiente Rajiot de la montaña junto a dos guerreros gurjas. Así empezó la tétrica leyenda negra del Nanga Parbat.

Alison Hargreaves - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Vida personal 
Hargreaves creció en Belper, Derbyshire, y se casó con James Ballard. Cuando coronó la cara norte del Eiger, Hargreaves estaba embarazada de su primer hijo, Tom Ballard,quien a su vez se convirtió en la primera persona en coronar en solitario las seis grandes caras norte de los Alpes en un mismo invierno, el de 2014 -2015.


Después de un breve regreso al Reino Unido para visitar a su familia, en junio de 1995 Hargreaves se unía a un equipo americano que había obtenido un permiso para ascender el K2, la segunda montaña más alta del mundo y considerada como una de las cumbres más difíciles y peligrosos del planeta.

El 13 de agosto, algunos miembros del equipo americano y Hargreaves se unieron a un equipo canadiense y neozelandés en el campo 4 (a unos 7600 metros de altura), entre los que había Peter Hillary, el hijo de Edmund Hillary, que decidió dar la vuelta a pesar de haber logrado contactar con una expedición española un poco más arriba del campo 4, en tanto que el tiempo parecía que empezaba a empeorar. A las siete menos cuarto de la tarde, Hargreaves, Javier Olivar, Rob Slater, Javier Escartín, Lorenzo Ortiz y Bruce Grant alcanzaron la cima. Los seis murieron en medio de una tormenta que se desencadenó mientras volvían de la cima.[5] Jeff Lakes, que había decidido dar media vuelta poco antes de hacer la cumbre, consiguió llegar a uno de los campos de altura, pero a pesar de todo falleció a causa de la exposición a las inclemencias del tiempo.

Al día siguiente, dos escaladores españoles, Pepe Garces y Lorenzo Ortas, que habían sobrevivido la tormenta en el campo 4, descendían hacia el campo base con síntomas evidentes de congelación y fatiga. Antes de llegar al campo 3, vieron un anorak manchado de sangre, una bota de escalada y un arnés, que identificaron como de Hargreaves. Desde el campo 3 también vieron un cuerpo a lo lejos, que no identificaron con certeza porque no se acercaron pero sobre el que tenían pocas dudas de que se trataba de Hargreaves, probablemente rodada montaña abajo por la tormenta. Tras el accidente, el capitán Fawad Khan -mediador entre los servicios de rescate y las expediciones afectadas por el accidente- declaró que había pedido a Hargreaves que no fuera más allá del campo base, ya que sería un suicidio adentrarse en la montaña cuando el tiempo aparentaba empeorar.

Tom con su madre y su hermana Kate justo antes de que Alison partiera para K2


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (10 Mar 2019)

El inglés muerto, con el italiano:

Localizados sin vida los cuerpos de los dos alpinistas desaparecidos en el monte Nanga Parbat

DEP.

pero, ¿por qué no se les considera como a los yonkis?


----------



## Cormac (10 Mar 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> El inglés muerto, con el italiano:
> 
> Localizados sin vida los cuerpos de los dos alpinistas desaparecidos en el monte Nanga Parbat
> 
> ...



El mismo destino que su madre. Murió también en Pakistán siendo él un niño. Al menos este no tuvo hijos y ha hecho bueno a Darwin.

Tom Ballard (1988-2019), mucho más que el hijo de Alison Hargreaves - Desnivel.com


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (10 Mar 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> pero, ¿por qué no se les considera como a los yonkis?



Porque los yonkis no nos aportan nada.
Sin embargo los alpinistas nos nutren con sus simpáticas tragedias.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (12 Mar 2019)

Locura fomentada: padre escala 100 veces montaña donde se mataron (no "murieron", se mataron) sus 2 hijos:

Los cien ascensos de un padre bilbaíno al pico en el que murieron sus dos hijos


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Mar 2019)

Nuevo caído:

Muere un escalador al precipitarse en el cañón del río Ubagua en Nafarroa. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia

DEP


----------



## Cormac (24 Mar 2019)

20 años. Esquiaba fuera de pistas.

Muere un esquiador al caer 60 metros por un barranco fuera de pistas en Loma Verde

Muere un esquiador al caer 60 metros por un barranco fuera de pistas en Loma Verde
La Guardia Civil ha rescatado con vida a la víctima, que iba con tabla, cerca de Candanchú pero ha muerto antes de poder ser evacuado a un hospital. 
El accidente, según testigos presenciales, se ha producido al mediodía cuando el esquiador se ha precipitado 60 metros al vacío por un barranco de la zona conocida como Loma Verde, una itinerario sin balizar y sin pisar situado en la zona más oriental de Candanchú. Al parecer, un grupo de esquiadores de travesía han visto la caída y han avisado a los servicios de emergencia. Personal de la estación ha llegado al lugar tras la llamada del 112 y acto seguido lo ha hecho el helicóptero de la Guardia Civil con especialistas de rescate en montaña. Han localizado a la víctima con vida y se ha activado al helicóptero del 112 para trasladarlo a un centro hospitalario de Zaragoza. El esquiador ha sido evacuado hasta el helipuerto de la base militar de Candanchú, donde ha fallecido. Hasta allí se ha desplazado posteriormente la funeraria para trasladar el cadáver al depósito y practicarle la autopsia . 

La zona donde se ha producido el accidente está catalogada como 'muy difícil' (las pistas negras, por ejemplo, tiene un grado 'difícil'). Su parte superior es ancha y cuando se desciende se va cerrando hasta hacer un tubo. Además tiene cortados a ambos lados.De hecho, es un lugar donde ya se han producido otros rescates por parte de la Guardia Civil. En 2003, otro 'snowboarder' también perdió la vida en esta misma zona. El joven, vecino de Zaragoza, se encontraba junto a otros dos amigos practicando este deporte por una pendiente prolongada cuando cayeron los tres por un precipicio de unos cincuenta metros de altura. Las otras dos personas resultaron con heridas de diversa consideración.


----------



## Cormac (28 Mar 2019)

Muere un esquiador en la pista Avet de Grandvalira

Según la noticia, la estación ha informado que el hombre, que bajaba a una gran velocidad ha perdido el control hasta salir de la pista y chocar contra unos pinos. Hasta el lugar del accidente se han trasladado los pisters, que han encontrado a la víctima del accidente con parada cardiaca y diversos traumatismos. Los servicios médicos han tratado de reanimarlo sin éxito.

Desde la estación recuerdan que la pista Avet es una pista negra y que es MUY IMPORTANTE regular la velocidad y utilizar las pista adecuadas al nivel de cada esquiador.

Es una pena grandísima que ocurra un accidente así en cualquier pista de nuestras (y de las demás) estaciones. Es fundamental que utilicemos el sentido común siempre que practicamos deporte, máximo cuando esquiamos, un deporte en el que la velocidad puede llegar a ser muy importante y entran en juego muchas circunstancias como otras personas también en movimiento, el estado de la nieve, la pendiente, los objetos, árboles, vallas, … que no se mueven y con los que nos podemos hacer muchísimo daño.

Recordemos que hace pocos días la pista Avet era el escenario perfecto de la más importante competición de la temporada con los mejores esquiadores del mundo participando en ella (aquí el reportaje).

Descanse en paz el turista británico.


----------



## Cormac (28 Mar 2019)

Muere un esquiador tras una colisión en Baqueira Beret

Un esquiador de 62 años perdía la vida el sábado en las pistas de Baqueira Beret. El accidente se produjo a las 12.23 horas en la zona de Beret y los responsable del complejo activaron el protocolo que hay en caso de accidentes

El hombre, de nacionalidad francesa, sufrió una colisión contra otro esquiador. Durante el traslado al hospital Vall d’Hebrón falleció, tal y como informó la la propia estación.

Hasta el lugar acudieron miembros del Grupo de Montaña de los Pompièrs d’Aran y del Sistema d’Emergències Mèdiques (SEM) y Bomberos de la Generalitat. Tal y como explica el diari Segre.com, el hombre sufrió un traumatismo craneoencefálico y fue evacuado con pronóstico grave.


----------



## Cormac (31 Mar 2019)

62 años. Deja a un hijo de 16.

Fallece un excursionista en el pico Bardamina, en Benasque
*Muere un montañero al caer 300 metros en el pico Bardamina, en Benasque**El fallecido tenía 62 años. El accidente ha ocurrido en la mañana de este domingo.Según ha informado la Subdelegación del Gobierno en Huesca, el suceso ha ocurrido en torno a las 11.30.*En el rescate del cuerpo del montañero, con iniciales *C.M.T.C., *han intervenido miembros del Grupo de Rescate e Intervención en Montaña de Benasque, personal médico del 061 y la unidad helitransportada de la *Guardia Civil con sede en Huesca. Fallece el escalador valenciano Carlos Tudela - Desnivel.com*

EN LA CRESTA DE BARDAMINA, BENASQUE.
*Fallece el escalador valenciano Carlos Tudela*
Una noticia muy triste: el escalador valenciano Carlos Tudela, un personaje muy querido y respetado en el mundo del alpinismo y la escalada, ha fallecido hoy al caer cuando había terminado de escalar la Cresta de Bardamina, en Benasque.
Autor: Darío Rodríguez | No hay comentarios |Compartir:
Carlos Tudela. ©Darío Rodríguez/DESNIVEL

Carlos Tudela.


Por la información que tenemos,* tras terminar de escalar la ruta con su mujer -Rosa Real- se habían desencordado para descender, pues ya se encontraban en terreno fácil, cuando ha caído.
Carlos Tudela deja un hijo, Sergio, de 16 años con quien compartía -igual que con su mujer Rosa Real- su pasión por la escalada.*
Son momentos de dolor y nos ha sido realmente difícil arrancar alguna palabra a sus amigos todos ellos tremendamente afectados por la noticia. Todos coinciden en la misma idea: e*ra un autentico referente del alpinismo y la escalada.*






*Carlos también practicaba el esquí de montaña pues era un amante de la montaña en todas sus facetas.Miguel Cebrián* nos comentaba: “*Tenía un historial tan grande que ni él mismo lo recordaba.* Para todos los que le conocimos *era un auténtico referente*, no sólo por lo que había escalado -que era mucho- sino sobre todo- porque *era una persona en la que todos confiábamos:* era *muy buena gente, serio, franco, con mucho criterio, muy sincero, a la vez se pensaba mucho las palabras.Había abierto y reequipado muchas vías de escalada.* Realizó, por ejemplo, los* primeros reequipamientos del Ponoig*, y en *el Tozal de Levante equipó los rápeles*. También c*ompartió sus conocimientos en las guías de escalada que escribió.Escalar con él era hacerlo con alguien de absoluta confianza tanto en roca, como en hielo, como haciendo alpinismo.* Era un *asiduo de todos los Rallyes 12 horas de escalada*, sobre todo del que se celebra *en el Peñón de Ifach en el que había participado en prácticamente todas las ediciones.* Todo le parecía fácil, bien, sencillo. *Era una auténtica biblioteca de la montaña y la escalada”.David Palmada “Pelut” nos resumía así la figura de Carlos Tudela:* “Para mí *era la máxima expresión de la motivación. Una persona que merecía el máximo respeto, la admiración total.* Muy activo, apasionado, amigo de sus amigos. Desprendía una energía que hacía que todos pensáramos “de mayor quiero ser como el”.* Transmitía seguridad.Escalaba mucho con su mujer, Rosa Real, y con su hijo Sergio,* hasta el punto que -motivados por ellos- para el Rally 24 horas de Roca Regina *habíamos pensado en crear la categoría “family”.Carlos era una de esas personas a la que no veías quejarse nunca.* Podía venir de escalar un montón de horas y *su rostro reflejaba la misma ilusión que un chaval de 15 años.*Con *Jorge Palacios “Palas”*, en el *Rally 24 horas de Roca Regina*, formó la cordada que mas vías escaló -siete-, algunas de ellas nada fáciles. Además, cuando todos en los rallyes de escalada intentan ir lo más rápido posible para ganar, agarrándose a todo, *ellos iban encadenando todo lo que podían.Aun no me puedo creer que Carlos Tudela se haya marchado.* Todos necesitamos referentes y fuentes de motivación e inspiración, sin lugar a dudas él lo ha sido y lo seguirá siendo. Era motivado y enérgico como pocos. Siempre, *le recordaré con la sonrisa picarona que tenía cuando después de escalar siete rutas a la Roca Regina en 24 horas preguntaba si aun tenían tiempo de escalar algo mas…Dias duros nos esperan en nuestra pequeña comunidad escaladora.Mucha fuerza a Rosa y Sergio en este largo difícil que estaís viviendo.Sí, yo he tenido la suerte de escalar con el gran Carlos Tudela.* Una fuente de inspiración, una especie de gurú para la comunidad de escaladores, sobre todo en Valencia.*Los organizadores de los Rallyes de escalada siempre consultaban a Carlos.Era una persona que lo había escalado todo.* Era un alpinista, montañero, conocedor de un montón de sectores de escalada. *Alguien que transmitía fuerza y motivación a las nuevas generaciones de escaladores. A sus 62 años, estaba más activo que nadie. A pesar de la lesión que tenía en la espalda seguía escalando y mucho.”*

La esposa del fallecido es médico y fue la primera mujer valenciana en coronar un 8.000.
Ha escrito varios libros sobre escalada.

Rosa Real Soriano - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure


----------



## Cormac (1 Abr 2019)

Un excursionista fallece en un accidente al regresar de una ermita en Tremp

*Un excursionista fallece en un accidente al regresar de una ermita en Tremp*
*Un excursionista ha fallecido este domingo al sufrir un accidente mientras bajaba de la ermita de Llastarri, un municipio deshabitado, agregado al término municipal de Tremp (Lleida), informan los Bomberos de la Generalitat.,Los Bomberos han recibido a las 12:31 horas el aviso de que se había producido un accidente en la zona de Llastarri, cuando un hombre de 55 años había sufrido una caída mientras bajaba de la ermita.,Efectivos del Grupo de Actuaciones Especiales*
Un excursionista ha fallecido este domingo al sufrir un accidente mientras bajaba de la ermita de Llastarri, un municipio deshabitado, agregado al término municipal de Tremp (Lleida), informan los Bomberos de la Generalitat.
Los Bomberos han recibido a las 12:31 horas el aviso de que se había producido un accidente en la zona de Llastarri, cuando un hombre de 55 años había sufrido una caída mientras bajaba de la ermita.
Efectivos del Grupo de Actuaciones Especiales (GRAE) se han desplazado en helicóptero, junto a miembros del Sistema de Emergencias Médicas (SEM), para rescatar al excursionista que estaba inconsciente.
Tanto los sanitarios, como compañeros de la víctima, le han practicado maniobras de reanimación, aunque sin éxito.
Cargando...

Finalmente, el helicóptero ha trasladado al lugar efectivos de la Unidad de Intervención de Montaña de los Mossos d'Esquadra que han procedido al levantamiento del cadáver


----------



## NORDWAND (1 Abr 2019)

Avísame cuando te mueras en la montaña @Cormac, prometo colgar aquí la noticia. Te lo prometo.


----------



## Cormac (1 Abr 2019)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Avísame cuando te mueras en la montaña @Cormac, prometo colgar aquí la noticia. Te lo prometo.



Puede ser que me caiga un pedrusco no te digo que no. Lo que no me sucederá será escalando o en una ladera con hielo o en cualquier lugar donde necesite camprones.


----------



## NORDWAND (3 Abr 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Puede ser que me caiga un pedrusco no te digo que no. Lo que no me sucederá será escalando o en una ladera con hielo o en cualquier lugar donde necesite camprones.



Como veo que sigues sin entender el mensaje, te lo voy a explicar más claro aún. Esto no va de crampones, laderas heladas, rocas o de paseos un domingo por la mañana.

Yo me voy a morir en un accidente en el monte, y tú; dentro de tu mala costumbre, vas a venir aquí a publicarlo, para alimentar con carroña la estúpida soberbia que vive en tu persona. Esa que te hace creer que sigues a salvo, por que crees que eres más listo. Y simplemente, se trata de que no has entendido nada.

Yo me voy a quedar en la montaña, por que soy parte de ella. Y te aseguro, por mis santos cojones, de que me encargaré de llevarte conmigo al infierno, con todos los que hemos caído. Por puro desprecio. Prometo ser una energía negativa que te haga venir con todos nosotros. Todos los que somos parte, o lo seremos; de esta lista negra que alimenta tu negra alma.

Puedes llamarlo infortunio, desgracia, accidente. Puedes pensar que sólo es una casualidad, o una consecuencia del azar. Pero sólo quiero con estas líneas, que te quede claro; que te quede cristalino querido @Cormac. Esta es mi jodida maldición para tu persona.

Escrito queda.

Desde el más profundo de los desprecios que pueda hacer mi corazón de alpinista.

(No vuelvas a escribir en este hilo)


----------



## Cormac (3 Abr 2019)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Como veo que sigues sin entender el mensaje, te lo voy a explicar más claro aún. Esto no va de crampones, laderas heladas, rocas o de paseos un domingo por la mañana.
> 
> Yo me voy a morir en un accidente en el monte, y tú; dentro de tu mala costumbre, vas a venir aquí a publicarlo, para alimentar con carroña la estúpida soberbia que vive en tu persona. Esa que te hace creer que sigues a salvo, por que crees que eres más listo. Y simplemente, se trata de que no has entendido nada.
> 
> ...



Ok.
Del hilo no te has enterado de nada, pero vamos si te crees que desde el mas allá puedes influir algo o tienes 12 años o háztelo mirar.
Por mi parte seguiré siendo el Pepito Grillo de este hilo.
Quizás salve hasta alguna vida o lesión. Quizás hasta la tuya.


----------



## NORDWAND (3 Abr 2019)

Esta ya va a ser la última vez que te escribo @Cormac

Tú no vas a salvar a nada ni a nadie. Tú eres un *miserable*.
Tú no sabes ni de seguridad, ni de prevención, ni de gestión del riesgo en la montaña.

Tu miseria moral se basa en recopilar noticias de accidentes fatales en montaña, y publicarlas en este hilo. Sin el más mínimo respeto hacia los fallecidos, sin el más mínimo análisis de los accidentes y en algunos momentos, con una despreciable condescendencia. Y eso además de demostrar tu ignorancia sobre el tema, te hace aún peor persona.

Como veo que además, no eres capaz de entender lo que estoy tratando de decirte, te lo voy a volver a repetir de manera sencilla: *Tienes todo mi odio y mi desprecio. Y por supuesto, te deseo lo peor; miserable. *

Hasta nunca.


----------



## Cormac (3 Abr 2019)

NORDWAND dijo:


> Esta ya va a ser la última vez que te escribo @Cormac
> 
> Tú no vas a salvar a nada ni a nadie. Tú eres un *miserable*.
> Tú no sabes ni de seguridad, ni de prevención, ni de gestión del riesgo en la montaña.
> ...



Ok


----------



## xyz123 (3 Abr 2019)

mandarinaduck dijo:


> Dejad a la gente que haga lo que quiera. Los a accidentes ocurren nos guste o no. Mientras el impacto medioambiental sea el mínimo posible, qué mas da? En moto puedes llevarte a alguien por delante pero en la montaña tú decides. Y si tienes mala suerte y la palmas pues al menos ha sido disfrutando y haciendo algo que te gusta.
> Vamos, con 67 años que te de un tabardillo en el everest me parece una forma de morir cojonuda. La de dolores, residencias, sondas, colonoscopias y pañales que te ahorras.



Miles de inválidos han quedado así por accidentes en la ducha.


----------



## xyz123 (3 Abr 2019)

Ojalá muera en la cima de la montaña!
No dejaré que mi último día sea en un geriátrico cagándome encima.
Puta mierda de jaulas doradas.


----------



## Cormac (3 Abr 2019)

xyz123 dijo:


> Ojalá muera en la cima de la montaña!
> No dejaré que mi último día sea en un geriátrico cagándome encima.
> Puta mierda de jaulas doradas.



Esta semana santa me piro a los pirineos franceses. La montaña me encanta.
Por mi parte prefiero morir a los 90 años. Que sea en una montaña o en una residencia ya es mas secundario.


----------



## xyz123 (3 Abr 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Esta semana santa me piro a los pirineos franceses. La montaña me encanta.
> Por mi parte prefiero morir a los 90 años. Que sea en una montaña o en una residencia ya es mas secundario.



Bueno entonces compartimos el amor por la montaña.
Personalmente, hace años me caí en un río y me partí la cabeza. Me quedé 2 meses en cama, casi no podía levantarme para casi nada, me agotaba. Durante 2 años en cuanto me movía rápido, hacía algo de esfuerzo rollo deporte me mareaba etc..
Mi amor por la montaña sigue intacto, subo muchas montañas, no soy alpinista, muchas veces sólo con perro.. Si un día me quedo ahí, pues que sea con las botas puestas.


----------



## Cormac (3 Abr 2019)

Era el hijo de una las mayores 200 fortunas de España. 47 años.
Falleció por una avalancha en USA.
DEP

¿Quiénes son los españoles más ricos? Thomas Meyer o Joseba Grajales, sorpresas de 2014

http://www.salvadorgarciaatance.com

Salvador García-Atance, supervisor de ONG

*Un esquiador español fallece en una avalancha en Estados Unidos*

Salvador García-Atance es la tercera persona esta semana, que fallece en Estados Unidos sepultado bajo una avalancha tras un periodo de intensas nevadas. En lo que llevamos de temporada solo en el estado de Colorao han fallecido cuatro esquiadores bajo las mismas circunstancias

*Salvador García-Atance*, hijo del fundador de AB Asesores y presidente de la Fundación Lealtad, ha fallecido a los 47 años de edad en una avalancha en la estación de Telluride, en Colorado (EE UU).

Se encontraba practicando esquí con un colega que también ha fallecido y, según las primeras investigaciones, se encontraban en una zona situada fuera de los límites de la estación, propensa a los desprendimientos de nieve, cuando un grupo que practicaba snowboard provocó la avalancha. Fuentes oficiales han explicado que había accedido a esa zona fuera de pista utilizando *pieles de foca*.

Por su parte, Ethan Greene, Director del Centro de Información de Colorado Avalanche ha afirmado que *"Este accidente es especialmente trágico porque esta persona no provocó la avalancha"*

Al parecer a Salvador Garcia -Atance se le dio por desaparecido el martes por la tarde. En vista de que por la tarde no regresaba, el servicio de búsqueda buscó algún alud e inició la operativa de rescate, pero tras dos horas y echándose la noche encima se tuvo que *suspender*las operaciones. En cuanto despuntaron los primeros rayos del día el personal estaba de nuevo buscando al esquiador desaparecido y fue entonces cuando se le encontró cpn la ayuda de varas y sondas.

La placa que se le vino encima media 22 metros de ancho y recorió *más de 600 metros*. Al hombre se le encontró bajo 9 metros de nieve y en una zona en que la lengua de nieve ya hav´cía los 30 metros de ancho. El personal de búsqueda estima que la avalancha ocurrió entre las 10h y las 11h de la mañana del martes.

Salvador García-Atances era un gran conocedor de la montaña, y muy aficionado a la escalada. En su currículum deportivo se encuentra la conquista de varios picos de más de 7.000 metros de altura.

@NORDWAND


----------



## HATE (3 Abr 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> 62 años. Deja a un hijo de 16.
> 
> Fallece un excursionista en el pico Bardamina, en Benasque
> *Muere un montañero al caer 300 metros en el pico Bardamina, en Benasque**El fallecido tenía 62 años. El accidente ha ocurrido en la mañana de este domingo.Según ha informado la Subdelegación del Gobierno en Huesca, el suceso ha ocurrido en torno a las 11.30.*En el rescate del cuerpo del montañero, con iniciales *C.M.T.C., *han intervenido miembros del Grupo de Rescate e Intervención en Montaña de Benasque, personal médico del 061 y la unidad helitransportada de la *Guardia Civil con sede en Huesca. Fallece el escalador valenciano Carlos Tudela - Desnivel.com*
> ...


----------



## Cormac (8 Abr 2019)

55 años y médico. Ha fallecido en el Himalaya de un edema pulmonar.

https://www.heraldo.es/noticias/ara...l-medico-de-graus-alberto-rubio-1308121.htmls





según informa 'Diario del Alto Aragón'. 

@NORDWAND







Nacido en Zaragoza hace casi 55 años –hubiera celebrado su cumpleaños el próximo jueves día 11-, aunque residente desde hace más de un cuarto de siglo en la localidad ribagorzana de Lascuarre, Rubio estaba muy implicado en distintas actividades sociales en la zona y era uno de los principales puntales del Centro Excursionista Ribagorza, de cuya junta directiva había formado parte y para el que diseñaba numerosas rutas senderistas y de alta montaña que previamente recorría íntegramente para analizar pormenorizadamente los recorridos propuestos.
COMARCA DE LA RIBAGORZA
Fallece en el Himalaya el médico de Graus Alberto Rubio
El facultativo, de 55 años, murió mientras practicaba trekking en el Everest. Era miembro del Centro Excursionista Ribagorza.
ACTUALIZADA 08/04/2019 A LAS 17:06 HERALDO.ES
El médico Alberto Rubio fallecido en el Himalaya.
El médico Alberto Rubio fallecido en el Himalaya.Heraldo
La noticia de la muerte del médico y montañero Alberto Rubio ha caído como una bomba en la comarca de la Ribagorza, donde el facultativo ejercía su labor profesional en el Centro de Salud de Graus y donde tenía numerosos amigos que no acaban de creerse su fallecimiento. A primeras horas de la mañana de este lunes empezaba a circular la información de que había fallecido el pasado sábado como consecuencia de un edema pulmonar mientras estaba realizando un trekking de altura en el entorno del Everest, en la cordillera del Himalaya, disfrutando de una de sus grandes pasiones.

Nacido en Zaragoza hace casi 55 años –hubiera celebrado su cumpleaños el próximo jueves día 11-, aunque residente desde hace más de un cuarto de siglo en la localidad ribagorzana de Lascuarre, Rubio estaba muy implicado en distintas actividades sociales en la zona y era uno de los principales puntales del Centro Excursionista Ribagorza, de cuya junta directiva había formado parte y para el que diseñaba numerosas rutas senderistas y de alta montaña que previamente recorría íntegramente para analizar pormenorizadamente los recorridos propuestos.

Rubio llegó a Ribagorza a comienzos de la década de los noventa para trabajar en el valle del Isábena e inmediatamente sintió una especial comunión con sus paisajes y con sus gentes que le llevó a hacer de esta tierra su hogar. Tras unos años ejerciendo en Lascuarre y en La Puebla de Roda, fue trasladado a diversos centros de salud del Somontano o el Bajo Cinca, aunque siempre mantuvo su residencia en Lascuarre. Con el destino definitivo en Ribagorza, ha sido facultativo en los últimos años del centro de Graus, pero también ha trabajado en poblaciones como Torres del Obispo o Benabarre, donde la noticia de su muerte ha provocado una general consternación entre quienes fueron sus pacientes y, en muchos casos, se convirtieron en sus amigos.

Amante y profundo conocedor de la montaña y de sus reglas, en el Centro Excursionista Ribagorza se le consideraba como el montañero de mayor nivel del club tanto por sus expediciones –contaba en su haber con diversos siete miles y seis miles y varias estancias en la cordillera del Himalaya- como por su notable experiencia montañera, su excelente estado físico y su conocimiento técnico del mundo del alpinismo.
COMARCA DE LA RIBAGORZA
Fallece en el Himalaya el médico de Graus Alberto Rubio
El facultativo, de 55 años, murió mientras practicaba trekking en el Everest. Era miembro del Centro Excursionista Ribagorza.
ACTUALIZADA 08/04/2019 A LAS 17:06 HERALDO.ES
El médico Alberto Rubio fallecido en el Himalaya.
El médico Alberto Rubio fallecido en el Himalaya.Heraldo
La noticia de la muerte del médico y montañero Alberto Rubio ha caído como una bomba en la comarca de la Ribagorza, donde el facultativo ejercía su labor profesional en el Centro de Salud de Graus y donde tenía numerosos amigos que no acaban de creerse su fallecimiento. A primeras horas de la mañana de este lunes empezaba a circular la información de que había fallecido el pasado sábado como consecuencia de un edema pulmonar mientras estaba realizando un trekking de altura en el entorno del Everest, en la cordillera del Himalaya, disfrutando de una de sus grandes pasiones.

Nacido en Zaragoza hace casi 55 años –hubiera celebrado su cumpleaños el próximo jueves día 11-, aunque residente desde hace más de un cuarto de siglo en la localidad ribagorzana de Lascuarre, Rubio estaba muy implicado en distintas actividades sociales en la zona y era uno de los principales puntales del Centro Excursionista Ribagorza, de cuya junta directiva había formado parte y para el que diseñaba numerosas rutas senderistas y de alta montaña que previamente recorría íntegramente para analizar pormenorizadamente los recorridos propuestos.

Rubio llegó a Ribagorza a comienzos de la década de los noventa para trabajar en el valle del Isábena e inmediatamente sintió una especial comunión con sus paisajes y con sus gentes que le llevó a hacer de esta tierra su hogar. Tras unos años ejerciendo en Lascuarre y en La Puebla de Roda, fue trasladado a diversos centros de salud del Somontano o el Bajo Cinca, aunque siempre mantuvo su residencia en Lascuarre. Con el destino definitivo en Ribagorza, ha sido facultativo en los últimos años del centro de Graus, pero también ha trabajado en poblaciones como Torres del Obispo o Benabarre, donde la noticia de su muerte ha provocado una general consternación entre quienes fueron sus pacientes y, en muchos casos, se convirtieron en sus amigos.

Amante y profundo conocedor de la montaña y de sus reglas, en el Centro Excursionista Ribagorza se le consideraba como el montañero de mayor nivel del club tanto por sus expediciones –contaba en su haber con diversos siete miles y seis miles y varias estancias en la cordillera del Himalaya- como por su notable experiencia montañera, su excelente estado físico y su conocimiento técnico del mundo del alpinismo.

Era también un voraz lector, sobre todo, de novela negra de la que se había convertido en uno de los mayores expertos en Ribagorza, aficionado al arte –en especial a las pinturas y esculturas hiperrealistas de las que contaba con una notable colección- y a la gastronomía. Pero, por encima de todo, era una persona muy cercana y accesible tanto en el desempeño de su labor profesional como en el trato personal, lo que le había granjeado una legión de amigos que este lunes lloran desconsolados su muerte en esas tierras nepalíes a las que marchaba el pasado 29 de marzo para cumplir su sueño de andar entre las nubes.


----------



## Cormac (8 Abr 2019)

El Greim de Benasque localiza a un montañero muerto en el Pirineo catalán

ACCIDENTE DE MONTAÑA
El Greim de Benasque localiza en el valle de Arán el cadáver de un montañero desaparecido
El fallecido salió solo del refugio de La Renclusa. Equipos de Aragón y de Viella lo buscaron en medio de una ventisca y con continuas avalanchas.
ACCIDENTE DE MONTAÑA
El Greim de Benasque localiza en el valle de Arán el cadáver de un montañero desaparecido
El fallecido salió solo del refugio de La Renclusa. Equipos de Aragón y de Viella lo buscaron en medio de una ventisca y con continuas avalanchas.
ACTUALIZADA 08/04/2019 A LAS 21:10 MARÍA JOSÉ VILLANUEVA

El Greim de Benasque y el de Viella han colaborado este lunes en la búsqueda de un montañero desaparecido en el Pirineo, que finalmente ha sido encontrado muerto en el valle de Arán (Lérida). El cuerpo ha sido evacuado hasta Benasque por el helicóptero de la Unidad Aérea de Aragón debido a las adversas condiciones del tiempo en Cataluña. El fallecido es un ciudadano francés de 59 años, que hacía esquí de montaña y se cayó unos 150 metros. Había salido solo el domingo por la mañana desde el refugio de La Renclusa (Benasque) y dejó dicho que avisaría cuando llegará a su vehículo.Pero no lo hizo. Por eso, el personal del albergue dio la voz de alarma, a primera hora de este lunes, a los servicios de emergencia comunicando que no había llegado a su destino. Según la Guardia Civil, las condiciones meteorológicas complicaron enormemente las tareas de rescate, al helicóptero y a los efectivos terrestres, que tuvieron que extremar las precauciones ante la continua caída de avalanchas. El montañero había salido temprano el domingo con dirección a L’Artiga de Lin, en el valle de Arán. En su búsqueda se activó a personal de la Unidad Aérea de la Zona de Aragón junto con miembros del Grupo de Rescate e Intervención en Montaña (Greim) de Benasque y un médico del 061 aragonés, que procedieron a recorrer el itinerario que supuestamente habría seguido el desaparecido. Paralelamente, personal del grupo de montaña que tiene la Guardia Civil en Viella realizó las labores de rastreo en la parte perteneciente a Lérida. 

Desde el helicóptero se localizaron unas huellas en el sitio conocido como Coll deth huro, en esa provincia. Los guardias se trasladaron allí para trabajar juntos en un área más acotada, donde localizaron una mochila y unos esquís. La huella en la nieve indicaba que el montañero había caído por la fuerte pendiente, posiblemente debido a la meteorología adversa. Con esas mismas condiciones se encontraron los equipos de rescate, que tuvieron que trabajan en medio de una ventisca. Además, continuamente se producían avalanchas en la zona, "llegando a caer una justo en el corredor contiguo a donde se encontraban", informó la Guardia Civil. El helicóptero evacuó el cuerpo a Benasque, ya que por el mal tiempo se desaconsejó el traslado a Lérida. 

@NORDWAND


----------



## Cormac (18 Abr 2019)

Canadá da por muertos a los tres escaladores desaparecidos

*Tres de los mejores alpinistas del mundo desaparecidos tras una avalancha. 
David Lama, Hansjörg Auer y Jess Roskelley, desaparecidos en una avalancha en las Rocosas Canadienses*
El dúo de alpinistas austriacos y el estadounidense han desaparecido a consecuencia de una avalancha. John Roskelley (padre de Jess) dio la voz de alarma cuando su hijo no le llamó el martes por la noche como habían acordado. Un helicóptero ha sobrevolado la zona y ha visto signos de varias avalanchas, restos de material y un cuerpo semienterrado.
Autor: Desnivel | No hay comentarios |Compartir:
David Lama y Hansjörg Auer

David Lama y Hansjörg Auer

Hansjörg Auer y David Lama

David Lama en el Stubai Glacier, Austria.

David Lama en el International Mountain Summit 2014

Hansjörg Auer en la cumbre del Lupghar Sar West

Hansjorg Auer en un momento de su expedición al Annapurna de 2016.

Hansjörg Auer en una imagen de archivo (2014)
Los austriacos *David Lama y Hansjörg Auer* y el estadounidense *Jess Roskelley* han sido alcanzados por una avalancha en las *Rocosas Canadienses*. U*n helicóptero ha sobrevolado la zona del accidente y ha visto restos de material y un cuerpo semienterrado.
David Lama y Hansjörg Auer* llevaban varios días en *Canadá* y habían realizado determinado número de salidas a las montañas de las Rocosas Canadienses con compañeros diversos. Con Jess Roskelley escalaron la semana pasada la ruta conocida como _Andromeda Strain_.
*Jess Roskelley (36 años) es hijo de John Roskelley*, *uno de los mejores alpinistas de su generación. Un alpinista tan importante que mereció el Piolet d´Or 2014. Fue el primer americano en recibir este galardón, que en los cinco años anteriores había sido otorgado ha Walter Bonatti (2009), Reinhold Messner (2010), Doug Scott (2011), Robert Paragot (2012) y Kurt Diemberger (2013).*







*Padre e hijo habían escalado juntos el Everest en 2003.* Con esta ascensión, *Jess se convirtió, a los 20 años, en el americano mas joven en ascender la montaña más alta del mundo. *Después ha abierto numerosas rutas de escalada en Alaska.
*Según el testimonio de su padre el objetivo de Jess, David y Hansjörg era intentar una ruta de dificultad M16 *en el *Howse Peak (3..295 metros)*. Esta *montaña está situada en Alberta, en la Columbia Británica, en el parque nacional de Banff.
A su padre le dijo que le llamaría el martes por la noche, no lo hizo y por eso dio la alerta.*
Un *helicóptero de los grupos de rescate canadienses sobrevoló la zona y vio signos de múltiples avalanchas y restos de material de montaña y un cuerpo parcialmente enterrado.
Las autoridades del parque canadiense han anunciado que es seguro que los alpinistas estén muertos y que recuperar los cuerpos en estos momentos es imposible debido al riesgo de avalanchas*. John Roskelley ha manifestado que está seguro de que su hijo ha fallecido. *Conoce bien los riesgos del alpinismo y esta montaña que escaló en los años setenta, por diferentes rutas.*
David Lama, Hansjörg Auer y Jess Roskelley, desaparecidos en una avalancha en las Rocosas Canadienses - Desnivel.com

@NORDWAND

DAVID LAMA | Biografie – Erfolge – Ziele – Gedanken


----------



## Cormac (30 Abr 2019)

Fallecen cuatro esquiadores alemanes por un alud de nieve en el mayor glaciar alpino

*DEPORTES DE INVIERNO - LAS AVALANCHAS HAN CAUSADO ESTA TEMPORADA 15 MUERTOS EN SUIZA*
*Fallecen cuatro esquiadores alemanes por un alud de nieve en el mayor glaciar alpino. *

Cuatro esquiadores de fondo alemanes fallecieron al ser arrastrados por una avalancha en el cantón suizo de Valais, cerca del glaciar de Aletsch, el mayor de los Alpes, informó hoy la televisión nacional RTS.
Las víctimas se vieron sorprendidas por el alud el viernes, y sus cadáveres fueron encontrados en la tarde del sábado por equipos de rescate en la región de Grünhornlücke, en el municipio de Fieschertal, informó este domingo la policía cantonal.
Los excursionistas habían planeado una travesía a alturas superiores a los 3.000 metros para alcanzar un popular refugio en las cercanías de Aletsch, una zona muy turística de Suiza.
Al no presentarse en el refugio, su encargado dio la alerta y se inició el operativo de búsqueda, que se retrasó debido al mal tiempo en la zona.
Los fallecidos contaban con equipos de detección de avalanchas, informó RTS, que también señaló que este tipo de aludes de nieve ha causado esta temporada 15 muertos en el país centroeuropeo.


@NORDWAND


----------



## Cormac (3 May 2019)

@NORDWAND 

El alpinista malayo Wui Kin Chin fallece en Singapur - Desnivel.com

*El alpinista malayo Wui Kin Chin fallece en Singapur*
El alpinista malayo, cuyo rescate del Annapurna generó una gran polémica por el retraso que sufrió, ha muerto este jueves en un hospital en Singapur. Había pasado dos noches vivaqueando en altura antes de ser rescatado y llevado a un hospital en Katmandú desde donde volvió a ser trasladado a Singapur.

Cultura
Material


LIBRERÍADESNIVEL
LIBROS DESNIVEL
CARRERAS
ARCHIVO
BLOGS
REVISTAS
SUSCRÍBETE
**






 Menú
Búsqueda por:
Expediciones
viernes, 3 mayo 2019 - 9:24 am
TRAS SU POLÉMICO RESCATE EN EL ANNAPURNA
*El alpinista malayo Wui Kin Chin fallece en Singapur*
El alpinista malayo, cuyo rescate del Annapurna generó una gran polémica por el retraso que sufrió, ha muerto este jueves en un hospital en Singapur. Había pasado dos noches vivaqueando en altura antes de ser rescatado y llevado a un hospital en Katmandú desde donde volvió a ser trasladado a Singapur.
Autor: Desnivel | No hay comentarios |Compartir: 
Wui Kin Chin, en Xinjiang en enero de 2019 Wui Kin Chin

Wui Kin Chin, en Xinjiang en enero de 2019

Wui Kin Chin recibe atención médica en el CB tras ser rescatado en el Annapurna
Wui Kin Chin ha fallecido en un hospital de Singapur, donde tenía fijada su residencia. El alpinista y anestesiólogo malayo de 49 años ha perdido la vida como resultado de las congelaciones y exposición a la altura que sufrió en el Annapurna, después de haber hecho cumbre el pasado 23 de abril, aunque la familia no ha hecho pública la causa última de su muerte.
Su dramático rescate en el *Annapurna* (8.091 m) generó una fuerte polémica entre la agencia *Seven Summit Treks* y la compañía de rescate *Global Rescue*. En este artículo que publicábamos repasábamos lo ocurrido y los argumentos de una y otra parte.
*Resumen de la polémica*
*Los alpinistas presentes y Seven Summits acusan a Global Rescue de retrasar la operación de rescate* pues la misma noche (23 de abril) en que no llegó al campamento, la agencia *Seven Summit Treks activó la alarma* y solicitó a Global Rescue -compañía de rescates contratada por Wui Kin Chin- que aprobara un vuelo en helicóptero para localizar al alpinista malayo perdido y transportar botellas de oxígeno al C4, donde* Nirmal Purja, Don Bowie y cuatro sherpas*esperaraban para salir en su ayuda.

Cultura
Material


LIBRERÍADESNIVEL
LIBROS DESNIVEL
CARRERAS
ARCHIVO
BLOGS
REVISTAS
SUSCRÍBETE
**






 Menú
Búsqueda por:
Expediciones
viernes, 3 mayo 2019 - 9:24 am
TRAS SU POLÉMICO RESCATE EN EL ANNAPURNA
*El alpinista malayo Wui Kin Chin fallece en Singapur*
El alpinista malayo, cuyo rescate del Annapurna generó una gran polémica por el retraso que sufrió, ha muerto este jueves en un hospital en Singapur. Había pasado dos noches vivaqueando en altura antes de ser rescatado y llevado a un hospital en Katmandú desde donde volvió a ser trasladado a Singapur.
Autor: Desnivel | No hay comentarios |Compartir: 
Wui Kin Chin, en Xinjiang en enero de 2019 Wui Kin Chin

Wui Kin Chin, en Xinjiang en enero de 2019

Wui Kin Chin recibe atención médica en el CB tras ser rescatado en el Annapurna
Wui Kin Chin ha fallecido en un hospital de Singapur, donde tenía fijada su residencia. El alpinista y anestesiólogo malayo de 49 años ha perdido la vida como resultado de las congelaciones y exposición a la altura que sufrió en el Annapurna, después de haber hecho cumbre el pasado 23 de abril, aunque la familia no ha hecho pública la causa última de su muerte.
Su dramático rescate en el *Annapurna* (8.091 m) generó una fuerte polémica entre la agencia *Seven Summit Treks* y la compañía de rescate *Global Rescue*. En este artículo que publicábamos repasábamos lo ocurrido y los argumentos de una y otra parte.
*Resumen de la polémica*
*Los alpinistas presentes y Seven Summits acusan a Global Rescue de retrasar la operación de rescate* pues la misma noche (23 de abril) en que no llegó al campamento, la agencia *Seven Summit Treks activó la alarma* y solicitó a Global Rescue -compañía de rescates contratada por Wui Kin Chin- que aprobara un vuelo en helicóptero para localizar al alpinista malayo perdido y transportar botellas de oxígeno al C4, donde* Nirmal Purja, Don Bowie y cuatro sherpas*esperaraban para salir en su ayuda.







La operación no fue aprobada en ese momento y todos regresaron al campo base al día siguiente. L*a mujer de Wui Kin Chin pagó de su bolsillo el vuelo del helicóptero* que aquella tarde (24 de abril) *localizó a su marido vivo a unos 7.500 m. *A partir de ese momento, Global Rescue sí aprobó la operación de rescate que se desarrolló tal y como relatamos en la noticia que publicamos.
*Las críticas hacia Seven Summit Trek*s vienen por haber *permitido que Wui Kin Chin continuara*hasta la cumbre cuando había mostrado señales de debilidad por el camino. Además, también se critica que *dejara solo al alpinista malayo* durante el descenso, a pesar de contar con un equipo de 17 sherpas.
Una de las personas que más críticas se han mostrado con la actuación de Global Rescue ha sido *Nirmal Purja*, el ex soldado gurkha que intenta completar los 14×8000 en 7 meses que se estrenaba precisamente con la cima del Annapurna. Él fue el líder del equipo que fijó las cuerdas hasta la cima en esta expedición, y comandó también el rescate de Wui Kin Chin.
Nirmal ‘Nims’ Purja lanzó acusaciones contra la compañía de seguros, que según dijo, había intervenido demasiado tarde para iniciar la investigación. La compañía dijo que cumplía con los procedimientos, pero después de la muerte de Wui Kin, esos cargos pesaron como una piedra.
Detrás de Nirmal Purja, Seven Summit Treks situó a un total de *32 personas en la cima del Annapurna*: 17 sherpas y 15 clientes.


----------



## Cormac (8 May 2019)

@NORDWAND

*Richard Hidalgo, el montañista que planeaba homenajear al Perú por bicentenario de la Independencia








*

El alpinista peruano Richard Hidalgo muere en el Makalu

*El alpinista peruano Richard Hidalgo muere en el Makalu*


El alpinista peruano *Richard Hidalgo fue encontrado muerto dentro de su tienda de campaña en el Campo 2 (6.500 metros) del Makalu, *según informó el equipo de Seven Summits Treks
Hidalgo *se encontraba en esta cima en busca de coronarla sin el uso de oxígeno suplementario*. Hubiera sido su sexto_ochomil_ tras el Annapurna, el Broad Peak, el Cho Oyu, el Manaslu, el Gasherbrum II y el Shisha Pangma. Ayer puso rumbo al Campo 2 junto los sherpas que ascendían la montaña para arreglar las cuerdas. A las 9 de la noche, Hidalgo y los sherpas, tras la cena, se metieron en sus tiendas. Este miércoles los sherpas salieron para proseguir con su tarea y, al no ver Hidalgo, entraron en su tienda y le encontraron muerto.
Hidalgo estaba *inmerso en el reto de coronar, sin usar oxígeno artificial, los 14 ochomiles*. Quería conseguirlo antes de que finalizara el año 2021 para enmarcar la consecución de este registro dentro del bicentenario de la independencia peruana.
Su último mensaje en Facebook fue del 6 de mayo en el que avanzaba sus planes para los próximos días en el Makalu.


----------



## Cormac (16 May 2019)

Kangchenjunga: Kuntal Karar y Biplab Baidya fallecidos, Rodrigo Vivanco desaparecido - Desnivel.com

*Kangchenjunga: Kuntal Karar y Biplab Baidya fallecidos, Rodrigo Vivanco desaparecido*
Los dos alpinistas indios no pudieron ser rescatados pese a los esfuerzos de Nirmal Purja y su equipo. Otros tres alpinistas presentan congelaciones y deberán ser evacuados en helicóptero de los campos de altura.Malas noticias las que llegan desde el Kangchenjunga (8.586 m). Después de que ayer llegaran 59 personas a la cima de la tercera montaña más alta del planeta, hoy se confirman dos alpinistas muertos, uno desaparecido y otros dos con congelaciones que requieren evacuación urgente. Un trágico balance después de una jornada con un número insólito de cumbres en un pico generalmente poco propicio.

Expediciones
Skimo
Excursionismo
Hielo
Cultura
Material


LIBRERÍADESNIVEL
LIBROS DESNIVEL
CARRERAS
ARCHIVO
BLOGS
REVISTAS
SUSCRÍBETE
**






Menú
Búsqueda por:
Expediciones
jueves, 16 mayo 2019 - 11:47 am
TRÁGICO BALANCE
*Kangchenjunga: Kuntal Karar y Biplab Baidya fallecidos, Rodrigo Vivanco desaparecido*
Los dos alpinistas indios no pudieron ser rescatados pese a los esfuerzos de Nirmal Purja y su equipo. Otros tres alpinistas presentan congelaciones y deberán ser evacuados en helicóptero de los campos de altura.
Autor: Desnivel | 2 comentarios |Compartir:
Kangchenjunga
Malas noticias las que llegan desde el Kangchenjunga (8.586 m). Después de que ayer llegaran 59 personas a la cima de la tercera montaña más alta del planeta, hoy se confirman dos alpinistas muertos, uno desaparecido y otros dos con congelaciones que requieren evacuación urgente. Un trágico balance después de una jornada con un número insólito de cumbres en un pico generalmente poco propicio.

*Libros de cima Una historia de pasión y conquista*
*Dan por fallecidos a Kuntal Karar y Biplab Baidya*
Ayer mismo ya se dio la alarma por los alpinistas de nacionalidad india Kuntal Karar y Biplab Baidya. Tras el ataque a cumbre (Baidya la alcanzó, Karar no), ambos bajaban con problemas junto al sherpa de Biplab Baidya. Nirmal Purja y sus sherpas se los encontraron cuando estaban a una altura de entre 8.200 y 8.400 metros y trataron de ayudarlos a bajar hasta el C4 (7.550 m). Sin embargo, esos intentos no llegaron a buen puerto y el ex soldado gurkha y sus compañeros llegaron al campo 4 sin los dos indios.
Según las informaciones emitidas por su agencia, Peak Promotion, Biplab Baidya (de 48 años) y Kuntal Karar (46 años) habían desarrollado problemas relacionados con la altura, así como hipotermia y ceguera. El mal de altura fue empeorando mientras el equipo de Nirmal Purja trataba de ayudarlos, resultando en edema e imposibilitando el rescate.

Hielo
Cultura
Material


LIBRERÍADESNIVEL
LIBROS DESNIVEL
CARRERAS
ARCHIVO
BLOGS
REVISTAS
SUSCRÍBETE
**






Menú
Búsqueda por:
Expediciones
jueves, 16 mayo 2019 - 11:47 am
TRÁGICO BALANCE
*Kangchenjunga: Kuntal Karar y Biplab Baidya fallecidos, Rodrigo Vivanco desaparecido*
Los dos alpinistas indios no pudieron ser rescatados pese a los esfuerzos de Nirmal Purja y su equipo. Otros tres alpinistas presentan congelaciones y deberán ser evacuados en helicóptero de los campos de altura.
Autor: Desnivel | 2 comentarios |Compartir:
Kangchenjunga
Malas noticias las que llegan desde el Kangchenjunga (8.586 m). Después de que ayer llegaran 59 personas a la cima de la tercera montaña más alta del planeta, hoy se confirman dos alpinistas muertos, uno desaparecido y otros dos con congelaciones que requieren evacuación urgente. Un trágico balance después de una jornada con un número insólito de cumbres en un pico generalmente poco propicio.

*Libros de cima Una historia de pasión y conquista*
*Dan por fallecidos a Kuntal Karar y Biplab Baidya*
Ayer mismo ya se dio la alarma por los alpinistas de nacionalidad india Kuntal Karar y Biplab Baidya. Tras el ataque a cumbre (Baidya la alcanzó, Karar no), ambos bajaban con problemas junto al sherpa de Biplab Baidya. Nirmal Purja y sus sherpas se los encontraron cuando estaban a una altura de entre 8.200 y 8.400 metros y trataron de ayudarlos a bajar hasta el C4 (7.550 m). Sin embargo, esos intentos no llegaron a buen puerto y el ex soldado gurkha y sus compañeros llegaron al campo 4 sin los dos indios.
Según las informaciones emitidas por su agencia, Peak Promotion, Biplab Baidya (de 48 años) y Kuntal Karar (46 años) habían desarrollado problemas relacionados con la altura, así como hipotermia y ceguera. El mal de altura fue empeorando mientras el equipo de Nirmal Purja trataba de ayudarlos, resultando en edema e imposibilitando el rescate.







*Rodrigo Vivanco desparecido*
Posteriormente, se hizo pública otra información triste, también relacionada con el Kangchenjunga. Otro de los alpinistas que habían formado parte del ataque a cumbre, el chileno Rodrigo Vivanco, no había regresado al campo 4 y se daba por desaparecido. Según fuentes de la expedición, el montañero latinoamericano habría alcanzado la cumbre y se habría desviado de la ruta en algún momento del descenso.
Según ha explicado el director de Peak Promotion, Pasang Sherpa, a _The Himalayan Times_, la agencia ha activado un equipo que ya sube hacia el campo 4 para realizar la búsqueda de Rodrigo Vivanco así como intentar la recuperación de los cuerpos de los alpinistas fallecidos.
*Tres alpinistas pendientes de evacuación*
El trágico balance del Kangchenjunga se completa con las congelaciones sufridas por otros tres alpinistas, que requieren evacuación urgente. Se trata de otros dos alpinistas de nacionalidad india, compañeros de los fallecidos, así como de un alemán. A pesar de que consiguieron llegar al campo 4, deberán descender a un punto entre el C3 y el C2 para que un helicóptero pueda evacuarlos de la montaña y recibir la atención médica que precisan.

@NORDWAND


----------



## Pio Pio (16 May 2019)

Un Japonés de 67 años, y las palomas sin ser alimentadas debidamente.


----------



## Cormac (23 May 2019)

Más de 200 personas abarrotaron ayer la cima del Everest… dos muertos - Desnivel.com

CIFRAS DE RÉCORD
*Más de 200 personas abarrotaron ayer la cima del Everest… dos muertos*
La cumbre del techo del mundo vivió ayer 22 de mayo de 2019 su día más concurrido de la historia, con más de dos centenares de visitantes. Las aglomeraciones en el tramo final de la ascensión provocaron la muerte del estadounidense Don Cash y la india Anjali Kulkarni.
No es una novedad hablar de *multitudes en las laderas del Everest* (8.848 m). Las rutas normales de la montaña más alta del mundo registran año tras año números enormes de personas cuyo objetivo es alcanzar la cima, algo que han logrado *más de 9.000 personas* a lo largo de la historia. Ayer 22 de mayo de 2019, sin embargo, la cifra de personas en la cumbre del Everest en una sola jornada desafío a las mentes más imaginativas.

*Más de 200 personas abarrotaron ayer la cima del Everest… dos muertos*
La cumbre del techo del mundo vivió ayer 22 de mayo de 2019 su día más concurrido de la historia, con más de dos centenares de visitantes. Las aglomeraciones en el tramo final de la ascensión provocaron la muerte del estadounidense Don Cash y la india Anjali Kulkarni.
Autor: Isaac Fernández | No hay comentarios |Compartir:
Tráfico en el Everest 2019 Lydia Bradey
No es una novedad hablar de *multitudes en las laderas del Everest* (8.848 m). Las rutas normales de la montaña más alta del mundo registran año tras año números enormes de personas cuyo objetivo es alcanzar la cima, algo que han logrado *más de 9.000 personas* a lo largo de la historia. Ayer 22 de mayo de 2019, sin embargo, la cifra de personas en la cumbre del Everest en una sola jornada desafío a las mentes más imaginativas.
*N*o existen todavía números precisos, pero los cálculos elevan a *más de 200 las personas que alcanzaron la cima del Everest en un solo día*. Y hay que tener en cuenta que solo se cuentan los que escalaron por la *vertiente sur* (nepalí), pues precisamente ayer se colocaron los últimos tramos de cuerda fija hasta la cima por la vertiente norte (tibetana) y no será hasta hoy que comiencen a llegar los grupos grandes por aquel lado.
Desde media mañana, las redes sociales comenzaron a bullir con fotografías que testimoniaban la situación que se vivía en la parte alta de la ruta, con *enormes colas*progresando con lentitud por las cuerdas fijas. En declaraciones a _The Himalayan Times _desde el campo base, el oficial de enlace *Gyanendra Shrestha* confirmaba que más de 200 personas habían salido en dirección a la cumbre desde el Collado Sur (campo 4, a unos 8.000 m). Shrestha reconocía que los que regresaban informaban de *largas esperas* en algunos puntos del recorrido, dilaciones de hasta *más de dos horas en la zona entre el Balcón y la Cumbre Sur*.
Un panorama imposible para cualquier intento de cumbre sin ayuda de oxígeno artificial y *muy peligroso* para muchos miembros de expediciones poco experimentados, que corren el riesgo de ver agotadas sus reservas de oxígeno antes de lo previsto.

*Dos muertos*
Esos temores quedaron confirmados horas más tarde. Mientras las agencias iban haciendo públicos los exitosos balances con docenas de clientes y sherpas de apoyo en la cumbre, fueron también llegando informaciones tristes acerca de la *muerte de dos personas*: el estadounidense Don Cash y la india Anjali Kulkarni.
*Don Cash* falleció en las cercanías del Escalón Hillary (a unos 8.700 m), mientras descendía después de haber alcanzado la cumbre. Natural del estado de Utah de 55 años de edad, formaba parte de la expedición liderada por el chino Yuan Li. Según las informaciones, se habría sentido mal en la misma cima y tuvo que ser ayudado a descender desde allí por sus guías. Consiguieron llevarlo hasta más abajo del Escalón Hillary, donde ya no resistió más y falleció a primera hora de la tarde.

Horas más tarde se conoció el fallecimiento de *Anjali Kulkarni*. De nacionalidad india y 54 años de edad, había ascendido hasta la cumbre con su marido, pero se sintió mal durante el descenso y falleció poco antes de llegar al campo 4.

@NORDWAND


----------



## Cormac (23 May 2019)

Ejecutivo de ventas y montañero *AFICIONADO*. Con 55 años se propone hacer las siete cumbres mas altas de los siete continentesm

Tercera víctima mortal en el Everest esta temporada

*La masiva carrera por la conquista del Everest también tiene su lado trágico. Don Cash, estadounidense de 55 años*, ha muerto hoy unos metros más abajo del Escalón Hillary, a unos 8.790 metros, horas después de haber hecho cumbre junto a dos sherpas en la cima del mundo (8.848 metros).
*La víctima, un ejecutivo de ventas y montañero aficionado que se había marcado como objetivo coronar las siete cumbres de los siete continentes*-dividiendo como entienden los estadounidenses América en Norte y Sur-, ya había conquistado seis de esas cimas, previamente, y formando parte de una expedición de 15 miembros, en las primeras horas del día había hollado también el Everest.

@NORDWAND


----------



## Cormac (23 May 2019)

La señora de la foto con evidentemente baja forma física es la India fallecida en el Everest. Su marido sobrevivió. Hicieron cima, eso si.






Indian female climber dies on Mt Everest


----------



## Cormac (25 May 2019)

Son nueve los alpinistas fallecidos en el Everest hasta el momento - Desnivel.com

*Son nueve los alpinistas fallecidos en el Everest hasta el momento*
La cifra de fallecidos en el Everest no para de crecer. Son nueve los alpinistas fallecidos hasta el momento esta temporada. Seis de ellos murieron tras hacer cima. Estos son sus nombres.La imagen que ha generado un gran debate estos días ha sido la del atasco humano más alto del mundo: el que ha tenido lugar estos días en el Everest. Es evidente que lo que está teniendo lugar en el Techo del Mundo no es alpinismo, sino turismo, un turismo peligroso que, en caso de mal tiempo puede convertir la ascensión en una trampa mortal. Hasta el momento, en lo que va de temporada, son nueve los alpinistas fallecidos en el Everest, seis de ellos tras alcanzar su cima.

*Son nueve los alpinistas fallecidos en el Everest hasta el momento*
La cifra de fallecidos en el Everest no para de crecer. Son nueve los alpinistas fallecidos hasta el momento esta temporada. Seis de ellos murieron tras hacer cima. Estos son sus nombres.
Autor: Darío Rodríguez | 1 comentario |Compartir:
«Tráfico» en el Everest 2019 Lydia Bradey

«Tráfico» en el Everest 2019


La imagen que ha generado un gran debate estos días ha sido la del atasco humano más alto del mundo: el que ha tenido lugar estos días en el Everest. Es evidente que lo que está teniendo lugar en el Techo del Mundo no es alpinismo, sino turismo, un turismo peligroso que, en caso de mal tiempo puede convertir la ascensión en una trampa mortal. Hasta el momento, en lo que va de temporada, son nueve los alpinistas fallecidos en el Everest, seis de ellos tras alcanzar su cima.

*1.-Ernst Landgraf* (austriaco), murió a alrededor de 8.600 metros después de hacer cima por la cara norte. Formaba parte de la expedición organizada por Kobler & Partner
*2.-Kalpana Das* (indio, 49 años), murió durante el descenso, tras hacer cima, cerca del Balcón. Formaba parte de la expedición organizada por Dreamers Destination Treks.
*3.-Anjali S Kulkarni* (india, 54), murió tras hacer cima, cerca del campo 4. Expedición: India’s Transcend.
*4.-Don Cash* (norteamericano, 54), murió cerca del escalón Hillary. Expedición: Pioneer Adventures
*5.- Ravi Thakar* (india), murió cerca del campo 4 tras hacer cima. Expedición: Seven Summit Treks.
6.-*Seamus Sean Lawless* (irlandés, 39), desaparecido. Se supone que murió tras resbalar por debajo del Balcón, a una altura de 8.300 metros, cuando descendía tras alcanzar la cima
7.-*Nihal Bagwan* (indio, 27 años), cerca del campo 4, tras hacer cima.
8.-*Dhruba Bista* (nepalí, sherpa), evacuado en helicóptero desde el campo 3 falleció en el campo base. Expedición: Himalayan Ski Treks
9.-*Kevin Hynes *(irlandés, 56). Tras alcanzar los 8.300 metros en la vertiente norte renunció a intentar la cima. Descendía acompañado de un sherpa y falleció en el collado norte (7.000 m.). Había ascendido al Everest por la vertiente de Nepal y también al Lhotse. Expedición: 360 Expeditions


----------



## Cormac (26 May 2019)

Otro para la lista del Everest. 44 años.

Un alpinista británico, el octavo muerto en el Everest en tres días

*Un alpinista británico, el octavo muerto en el Everest en tres días*
*Robin Haynes Fisher murió mientras descendía de la montaña, a 150 metros de la cima*
*Robin Haynes Fisher*,* alpinista británico *de 41 años, se ha convertido en el octavo fallecido en tres días en el *Everest*. Con él, ya son nueve los alpinistas que han perdido la vida y un desaparecido desde que empezó la temporada. Así lo ha confirmado la directora del Departamento de Turismo de Nepal, Meera Acharya.
*Everest*

*Los atascos para llegar a la cima están marcando la temporada de ascensos*

En declaraciones a la agencia Reuters, Murari Sharma de la compañía Eferest Parivar Treks ha detallado que Fisher murió mientras descendía a 150 metros de la cima.
Falleció debido a la debilidad en la que se encontraba tras un largo ascenso y un descenso difícil. Estaba a 150 metros de la cima cuando enfermó, los compañeros guías cambiaron la botella de oxígeno de Fisher y le ofrecieron agua, pero no pudieron salvarlo”.

Si hubiera contado con un equipo fuerte y experimentado, probablemente hubiera estado bien, pero con un apoyo mínimo, una vez que algo sale mal, es difícil volver al rumbo”, afirmó Garret Madison a Reuters .
*Récord histórico*
*Los atascos para llegar a la cima están marcando la temporada de ascensos*
Los atascos para llegar a la cima están marcando la temporada de ascensos. Durante la noche del martes al miércoles de esta semana, más de 250 alpinistas salieron del Campo IV (7.900 metros= de los que más de 200 alcanzaron la cima más alta del mundo. Muchos de ellos se quejaron de haber tenido que esperar durante "horas" en largas colas por el abarrotamiento en la zona Cima Sur (8.690 metros), si bien no se han reportado bajas durante el ascenso de hoy.El Departamento de Turismo ha emitido 378 permisos de escaladas esta temporada, un récord histórico desde la primera ascensión exitosa al Everest en 1953.

VIDEO: Footage shows British climber on Mount Everest who died on descent - Independent.ie















@NORDWAND


----------



## TRYTON (26 May 2019)

Un nuevo fallecido en el Everest eleva a diez los muertos en el Techo del Mundo - Desnivel.com


----------



## Cormac (28 May 2019)

61 años y escalando el Everest... 






Muere montañista en el Everest, undécima víctima mortal en 2019

*Muere montañista en el Everest, undécima víctima mortal en 2019*
2mUn alpinista estadounidense murió cuando descendía del Everest, anunciaron las autoridades de Nepal, por lo cual ya son once los montañistas muertos en el "techo del mundo" durante esta temporada.
Christopher John Kulish, 61 años, había llegado a la cima de 8.848 metros y el lunes había emprendido el regreso al campamento más elevado de la montaña.
"Tuvo de golpe un problema cardíaco y murió en puerto Sur, según los organizadores de la expedición", dijo Mira Acharya, del departamento de turismo de Nepal.

Esta temporada, que podría superar el récord de 807 personas llegadas a la cima establecido en 2018, fue una de las más mortíferas desde 2015.






Another American climber dies on Everest amid summit traffic jams


----------



## J-Z (28 May 2019)

Si hay viejos que lo suben con 80.

cormec pollas

El más viejo del Everest

aprende pringui


----------



## Cormac (28 May 2019)

j-z dijo:


> Si hay viejos que lo suben con 80.
> 
> cormec pollas
> 
> ...



Ya, pero mira el estado físico de este hombre sexagenario:


----------



## J-Z (28 May 2019)

No lo veo mal, los hay más derruidos con 45, por ejemplo los que teneis jenara que no os fokea en tol mes


----------



## J-Z (29 May 2019)

no hace falta que te desnudes, aprietas mucho la barriga pa que se te medio marquen, estas bastante tirillas, normal que estes a pan y agua


----------



## Cormac (2 Jun 2019)

*Muere un montañero y otro resulta herido grave tras sufrir una caída en el Pirineo de Huesca*
*El fallecido, de 49 años, y el lesionado, de 47, proceden de Bizkaia y se accidentaron en las inmediaciones del lago glacial de Ip*

Muere un montañero en el pico Collarada en Canfranc

*Muere un montañero en el pico Collarada en Canfranc*
*Un compañero del fallecido sufrió heridas de carácter grave y fue trasladado al hospital Miguel Servet de Zaragoza. Un montañero muerto y otro herido grave fue el resultado de un desgraciado accidente de montaña ocurrido este sábado en las inmediaciones del ibón de Ip, en el término municipal de Canfranc. Ambos, de 46 y 49 años y vecinos de Ermua, estaban realizando el ascenso por el corredor de los militares del pico Collarada cuando, por causas aún sin determinar, se resbalaron por el nevero, precipitándose unos 300 metros.Los dos iban perfectamente equipados con crampones y piolets, según informó la Guardia Civil. De hecho, la víctima mortal es Javier Alberdi, presidente del Club de Montaña Artarrai de la localidad vizcaína, según recogieron distintos medios de comunicación del País Vasco.*
Este fue el primero de los cuatro rescates llevados a cabo este sábado por los* especialistas de los diferentes grupos de montaña del Instituto Armado* en distintos puntos de la provincia. La jornada se saldó con* otros dos heridos de distinta consideración* y una persona aquejada de un posible infarto.
El aviso del accidente ocurrido en las inmediaciones del ibón de Ip se recibió hacia las 11.00. Hasta el lugar se desplazó un operativo de auxilio formado por el helicóptero de la Unidad Aérea de la Guardia Civil, efectivos del Sereim de *Jaca* y un médico de 061. Tras sobrevolar la zona, se localizaó en el llamado corredor de los militares del *pico Collarada a los dos montañeros.*
Uno de ellos había fallecido y el otro se encontraba herido grave, por lo que se solicitó el apoyo del helicóptero de 112 para que, desde Jaca, pudiera ser *evacuado a un centro hospitalario de Zaragoza*. El hombre, de 46 años, fue trasladado hasta el hospital Miguel Servet. Sufría varias fracturas en las extremidades y estaba consciente. Según informaron desde el *departamento de Sanidad del Gobierno de Aragón,* permanecía en observación en el servicio de Urgencias. *El fallecido fue evacuado al depósito de cadáveres de Jaca.*
Sobre las 12.20, uno de los guardas del *refugio de Respomuso* avisó al Ereim de la Guardia Civil de Panticosa porqu*e un senderista había sufrido una caída *en las inmediaciones y tenía un fuerte golpe en la rodilla y un corte profundo en la pierna. Acudieron especialistas de ese mismo puesto con el helicóptero de la Benemérita y un médico del 061.
El *senderista, vecino de Zaragoza y de 39 años,* se lesionó al deslizarse por una pendiente nevada cuando cruzaba un nevero. Fue evacuado desde el refugio hasta el hospital de Jaca.
Solo 12 minutos después fue necesario activar otro operativo de auxilio. *Un mujer se había lesionado el tobillo *cuando se encontraba por las proximidades de Linás de Broto. Hasta el lugar se dirigieron efectivos del Greim de Boltaña, con el helicóptero y el médico. Este último comprobó que la herida, de 53 años y vecina de*Guipúzcoa,* sufría una fractura de tibia. Se le inmovilizó la pierna y fue trasladada a la helisuperficie de Boltaña. Desde allí, se la evacuó en una ambulancia al hospital de Barbastro.
*Posible infarto*
El último de los rescates de ayer se efectuó en las pasarelas de Montfalcó hacia las 13.00. En la central del 062 de la *Guardia Civil de Huesca *se recibió el aviso de que un hombre con problemas cardíacos se encontraba agotado en este paraje de la comarca de Ribagorza.Acudieron componentes del Greim de Benasque. Una vez localizado, se utilizó la grúa del helicóptero para evacuarlo, debido a la gravedad de la situación. Fue trasladado hasta el hospita*l San Jorge de Huesca* con un posible infarto. Se trata de un vecino de Barcelona de 43 años.

@NORDWAND


----------



## Cormac (3 Jun 2019)

FILE PHOTO: Climbers Anthony Sudekum (L, back), Rupert Whewell (2L, back), Mark Thomas (3L, back), Matt Powell (4L, black), Kate Armstrone (5L, back), Martin Moran (C, back), Richard Payne (4R, back), John McLaren (3R, back), Ruth McCance (2R, back), Ronald Beimel (L, front), Ian Wade (2L, front), Zachary Quain (C, front) and Chetan Pandey (R), Liaison Officer of Indian Mountaineering Foundation pose for a picture before leaving for their expedition in Munsiyari town in the northern Himalayan state of Uttarakhand, India May 13, 2019. Himalayan Run & Trek Pvt. Ltd./Handout via

Ocho alpinistas desaparecidos en el Nanda Devi - Desnivel.com

*Ocho alpinistas desaparecidos en el Nanda Devi*
Se trata de montañeros de nacionalidad británica, estadounidense, australiana y su guía indio, que posiblemente fueron víctimas de una avalancha. El grupo trataba de ascender un seismil virgen de la zona en el momento del accidente.Cuando todavía están frescos los ecos de una temporada de primavera que ha sido más noticiable por los fallecidos que por las ascensiones remarcables en las altas montañas, la tragedia vuelve a golpear al mundo del himalayismo. Un *grupo de 8 miembros desaparecía* el pasado viernes sin dejar rastro en la *zona del Nanda Devi *(Himalaya indio).
Según las fuentes, los desaparecidos eran cuatro ciudadanos *británicos*, dos *estadounidenses*, una *australiana *y el guía *indio *que los acompañaba. Por lo visto, fueron alcanzados por una avalancha en su inminente ataque a cumbre a un *pico virgen de 6.477 m *de la zona. Parece que entre sus objetivos también figuraba el Nanda Devi Este (7.434 m).
La expedición estaba organizada por la prestigiosa agencia de Martin Moran, que ayer emitía en su página web y redes sociales el siguiente comunicado oficial aclarando la situación:
Estamos *profundamente tristes *por los trágicos sucesos desarrollados en la región del Nanda Devi, en el Himalaya indio. Como familia que somos, compartimos las mismas emociones que experimentan sus parientes, sin saber del paradero o del bienestar de sus allegados.
Estamos agradecidos a la Indian Mountaineering Foundation, que está coordinando los *esfuerzos de búsqueda y rescate por tierra y aire *bajo condiciones extremadamente difíciles en una zona muy remota del Himalaya.
*Ocho alpinistas desaparecidos en el Nanda Devi*
Se trata de montañeros de nacionalidad británica, estadounidense, australiana y su guía indio, que posiblemente fueron víctimas de una avalancha. El grupo trataba de ascender un seismil virgen de la zona en el momento del accidente.
Autor: Isaac Fernández | No hay comentarios |Compartir:
Nanda Devi Anirban

Cuando todavía están frescos los ecos de una temporada de primavera que ha sido más noticiable por los fallecidos que por las ascensiones remarcables en las altas montañas, la tragedia vuelve a golpear al mundo del himalayismo. Un *grupo de 8 miembros desaparecía* el pasado viernes sin dejar rastro en la *zona del Nanda Devi *(Himalaya indio).


Según las fuentes, los desaparecidos eran cuatro ciudadanos *británicos*, dos *estadounidenses*, una *australiana *y el guía *indio *que los acompañaba. Por lo visto, fueron alcanzados por una avalancha en su inminente ataque a cumbre a un *pico virgen de 6.477 m *de la zona. Parece que entre sus objetivos también figuraba el Nanda Devi Este (7.434 m).
La expedición estaba organizada por la prestigiosa agencia de Martin Moran, que ayer emitía en su página web y redes sociales el siguiente comunicado oficial aclarando la situación:




> Estamos *profundamente tristes *por los trágicos sucesos desarrollados en la región del Nanda Devi, en el Himalaya indio. Como familia que somos, compartimos las mismas emociones que experimentan sus parientes, sin saber del paradero o del bienestar de sus allegados.
> Estamos agradecidos a la Indian Mountaineering Foundation, que está coordinando los *esfuerzos de búsqueda y rescate por tierra y aire *bajo condiciones extremadamente difíciles en una zona muy remota del Himalaya. grupo de alpinistas había planeado intentar una cumbre virgen y sin nombre, el *Peak 6.477 m*, y su último contacto daba a entender que *todo iba bien *y que el ataque a cumbre se llevaría a cabo desde un campamento situado alrededor de los 5.400 m.
> No está completamente claro qué ocurrió desde este punto en adelante ni la cronología de los hechos. Sabemos que un guía de montaña británico que estaba en la zona liderando un grupo de trekking, como parte de la misma expedición, fue informado de que *el grupo de alpinistas no había regresado al campo base *como estaba previsto. Inmediatamente fue a la montaña a buscar a los alpinistas desaparecidos. Allí vio claras evidencias de que en la montaña había habido una *avalancha de dimensiones considerables *y que parecía haber sido en la misma ruta que habría tomado el grupo de alpinistas o muy cerca de ella. El guía dio instrucciones al campo base de que alertara a las autoridades de rescate. La alarma se lanzó el viernes 31 de mayo por la mañana.
> Hoy hemos sido informados por la Indian Mountaineering Federation de que un *reconocimiento aéreo *realizado por helicóptero ha revelado la escala de la avalancha, pero *no señales de los alpinistas*.
> ...



*La montaña más alta de la India*
El *Nanda Devi *(7.816 m) es la 23ª montaña más alta del mundo y la más elevada de las que se hallan completamente en territorio de India (el Kangchenjunga se encuentra en la frontera entre India y Nepal). Su nombre significa “diosa dadora de felicidad”.
En la historia del alpinismo, el Nanda Devi figura como *la montaña más alta escalada *cuando una expedición británico-estadounidense completó la *primera ascensión en 1936 *y hasta que los franceses hollaron el Annapurna en 1950.
La parte más curiosa de su historia es la que hace referencia a los intentos de la CIA por instalar un *artefacto de espionaje en su cumbre *entre 1965 y 1968, para detectar posible actividad nuclear de China en Tibet. Sin embargo, el artefacto desapareció en una avalancha.
*Willi Unsoeld *(compañero de Hornbein en el Everest de 1963) llamó a su hija Nanda Devi por esta montaña. En 1976, padre e hija formaban parte de una expedición en la que *John Roskelley, Jim States y Lou Reichardt *abrieron una difícil ruta en la cara noroeste. *Nanda Devi Unsoeld *falleció en aquella expedición.

@NORDWAND

Localizados cinco de los ocho cuerpos de los montañeros desaparecidos en el Nanda Devi


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Jun 2019)

El Everest, ese peligroso reclamo de aventuras para aficionados a la montaña en plena crisis de los 40.


----------



## Cormac (9 Jun 2019)

Fallece un montañero en el Jaizkibel al sufrir una parada cardiorrespiratoria

Fallece un montañero en el Jaizkibel al sufrir una parada cardiorrespiratoria. Deia, Noticias de Bizkaia

Un montañero francés ha fallecido este sábado en el monte Jaizkibel, en Hondarribia, tras sufrir una parada cardiorrespiratoria, ha informado el Departamento vasco de Seguridad.

Los hechos han sucedido sobre las 16.45 horas, en la zona del mirador del monte Jaizkibel, donde el varón, que al parecer iba en un grupo de excursionistas, ha fallecido por muerte natural.

El cuerpo sin vida del montañero ha sido evacuado con ayuda de los bomberos y trasladado a un tanatorio de Hondarribia.

@NORDWAND


----------



## Cormac (9 Jun 2019)

MONTAÑA - AMBOS SE PRECIPITARON DE UNA PARED DE 200 METROS CERCA DE MACIZO TUNI CONDORIRI
Fallece un montañero español y otro resulta herido en un pico de Los Andes bolivianos. 
Ambos formaban parte de una excursión organizada por una empresa de turismo.


Fallece un montañero español y otro resulta herido en un pico de Los Andes bolivianos

Un montañero español falleció y otro quedó gravemente herido, tras sufrir una caída, mientras escalaban la pared suroeste del pico nevado denominado Pequeño Alcamayo, en el Macizo Tuni Condoriri (5.648 m) de Los Andes, en Bolivia. 
Un montañero español falleció y otro quedó gravemente herido, tras sufrir una caída, mientras escalaban la pared suroeste del pico nevado denominado Pequeño Alcamayo, en el Macizo Tuni Condoriri (5.648 m) de Los Andes, en Bolivia.

El rescate tuvo que hacerse a pie por un grupo de bomberos de Bolivia
Ambos cayeron de una altura de 200 metros mientras realizaban una salida organizada por una empresa de turismo. El fallecido, Diego Cavanillas, se habría golpeado la cabeza en una roca, explica el diario Eju.tv. El impacto de produjo un traumatismo cráneo-encefálico.

Mejor suerte tuvo su compañero, Bartolomé Vidal, con tan sólo fractura de clavícula izquierda y lesiones internas. No en vano, fue trasladado a un hospital de la Paz.

Un grupo de bomberos de Bolivia lideró el rescate
El rescate duró varias horas y fue realizado a pie. En el mismo participaron el SAB (Socorro Andino Boliviano), el grupo BERSA (Brigada Especial de Rescate, Salvamento y Auxilio) perteneciente al cuerpo de Bomberos Antofagasta. también participaron los instructores de la AGMT (Asociación de Guías de Montaña y Trekking de Bolivia).

@NORDWAND


----------



## Cormac (13 Jun 2019)

Fallece por un infarto una senderista francesa en el Parque Nacional de Ordesa

Una *senderista francesa de 65 años*, M. A. J. M. D., ha* fallecido* este miércoles a causa de un *infarto* cuando hacía una excursión por el Parque Nacional de Ordesa y Monte Perdido.La Guardia Civil no ha podido hacer nada por reanimarla.
Al lugar se desplazaron especialistas del *Greim de Boltaña* a bordo del *helicóptero* con base en Huesca y un *médico del 061*, que no pudo hacer nada salvo certificar el fallecimiento de la mujer. Su cuerpo trasladado al hospital Provincial de Huesca para practicarle la correspondiente *autopsia*.El pasado fin de semana, socorristas del Greim de Benasque colaboraron en el rescate del cuerpo sin vida de un senderista barcelonés de 61 años que también sufrió un infarto en la parte catalana del congosto de Monterbei, en el municipio leridano de Ager.

@NORDWAND


----------



## Cormac (15 Jun 2019)

*Balaitous en Panticosa*
*Un madrileño de 49 años fallece este viernes al caer por una canal de nieve cuando descendía del pico con otro compañero. La Guardia Civil de Montaña rescató ileso al otro montañero*

Muere un montañero en el pico Balaitous en Panticosa

Un montañero madrileño de 49 años, J. M. S., ha fallecido este viernes por la tarde, tras una caída cuando descendía del Pico Balaitous con un compañero, según informa la Guardia Civil. El Equipo de Rescate e Intervención en Montaña (EREIM) de Panticosa recibió la llamada de emergencia y acudió al rescate, pero no pudo salvar su vida. Sí rescataron ileso a su compañero, otro montañero también vecino de Madrid. El accidente se habría producido debido a una caída vertical de unos 200 metros del montañero cuando descendía por una canal de nieve.El viernes a las 16.45 se recibió una llamada en el Equipo de Rescate e Intervención en Montaña (EREIM) de Panticosa desde el refugio de montaña de Respomuso. Un montañero avisó que su compañero se había precipitado cuando descendían del Pico Balaitous por la gran Diagonal y que no conseguía verlo ni escucharlo. Él se encontraba a unos 2.900 metros de altitud y con grandes dificultades también por lo que solicitaba ayuda.
Se desplazaron al lugar un helicóptero de la Unidad Aérea de Huesca, personal del EREIM de Panticosa y sanitario del 061. Debido a las malas condiciones que existían en la zona con fuertes rachas de viento y nubes que impedían llegar hasta la zona donde se supone que se encontraban los montañeros, se dejó a los especialistas a unos 2400 metros de altitud para que continuaran a pie y se fue a por apoyo de más personal del EREIM de Panticosa, en previsión de tener que realizar el rescate a pie, por imposibilidad de llevarlo a cabo con ayuda del helicóptero.
Una vez dejado el segundo grupo de especialistas de montaña, el helicóptero aprovechando una ventana de nubes y a pesar de las fuertes rachas de viento, sobrevoló la zona indicada y al no observar indicios de ninguna persona, decidieron pasar a la otra vertiente, a la cara norte del Balaitous, donde divisaron desde el aire a uno de los montañeros. Se trasladaron a por especialistas de montaña y tras acceder con gran dificultad a la zona pudieron comprobar que se encontraba fallecido. Este lugar pertenece a territorio francés, por lo que se realizaron todas las gestiones pertinentes a través del CCPA de Canfranc con la Gendarmería Nacional Francesa. Las autoridades galas autorizaron a la Guardia Civil a hacerse cargo del rescate del cadáver.
Mientras, un especialista de montaña de la Guardia Civil era transportado por el helicóptero hasta el lugar donde se había localizado al otro montañero ileso, una arista muy complicada. Debido a los constantes cambios del viento, hacían muy peligrosa la maniobra para dejar mediante un apoyo parcial en la afilada cresta al especialista. El especialista trasladó al montañero ileso hasta una zona segura, en la Gran Diagonal, desde donde fueron evacuados con más seguridad con ayuda del helicóptero. A las 20.00 el montañero ileso era depositado en el helipuerto de Panticosa.Tras autorizar las autoridades galas el levantamiento de cadáver y su traslado a España, sobre las 21.30 el helicóptero lo trasladó a la helisuperficie de Panticosa y de allí al depósito de cadáveres de Jaca, a la espera de autopsia.

@NORDWAND


----------



## Cormac (23 Jun 2019)

De un infarto. 60 años. 

*Fallece Juan Mari Puig, rector de Escolapios en Logroño, en una excursión en la zona de Valdezcaray





*

Fallece Juan Mari Puig, rector de Escolapios en Logroño, en una excursión en la zona de Valdezcaray

El aviso se ha dado al SOS Rioja poco antes de las dos de la tarde de este domingo desde la zona de Ezcaray. Varios excursionistas alertaron al Centro de Coordinación Operativa SOS Rioja 112 de que uno de sus compañeros se encontraba inconsciente en las cercanías de la Estación de Esquí de Valdezcaray. Se trata de Juan Mari Puig, rector de Escolapios en Logroño, que al parecer ha sufrido un infarto durante una excursión al Pico San Lorenzo junto a unas cuantas familias del colegio de Logroño.
Hasta allí se enviaron los Recursos de Emergencia del Servicio Riojano de Salud, Agentes Forestales del Gobierno de La Rioja, alertando también al COS Guardia Civil contemplando la posibilidad de intervención de su Equipo de Rescate en Montaña y de su helicóptero si fuera necesario.Cuando ha llegado el primer medio sanitario comprobaron, según SOS Rioja, que este vitoriano de 60 años, había fallecido a causa de un infarto. Finalmente, ha sido trasladada al parking de la estación para que pudieran acceder los servicios funerarios.
@NORDWAND


----------



## Cormac (25 Jun 2019)

Fallece un escalador tras caer desde una gran altura en sa Foradada
*Fallece un escalador tras caer desde una gran altura en sa Foradada*





*Momento en que el helicóptero de la Guardia Civil procede a rescatar el cuerpo sin vida de Jonathan Jardim en sa Foradada.*
Un joven de origen sudafricano de 22 años, residente en Palma, falleció este jueves a primera hora de la tarde, pasadas las 14.00 horas, después de precipitarse de una altura de 15 metros mientras ascendía por las rocas en *sa Foradada*, en el término municipal de Deià. La víctima cayó sobre las rocas y perdió la vida prácticamente en el acto debido a las lesiones sufridas. Se encontraba en compañía de un amigo en el momento del accidente, que quedó en estado de _shock_ tras presenciar la escena.

Hasta el lugar de los hechos se desplazaron varias dotaciones de los Bombers de Mallorca, la Policía Local de Valldemossa y Deià, efectivos del Grupo de Rescate e Intervención en Montaña (GREIM) de la Guardia Civil y una ambulancia medicalizada. Después de varios minutos de rastreo con un *helicóptero de la Benemérita* por la zona indicada por el testigo, localizaron a la víctima.
La Policía Judicial de la Guardia Civil se ha hecho cargo de la investigación. Las primeras pesquisas apuntan a que el joven cayó de pie, rebotó, se precipitó otro tramo y se golpeó mortalmente en la cabeza. Al amigo no se le pudo tomar declaración en el lugar del siniestro debido a su estado, por lo que no pudo aclarar ese extremo. Quedó en _shock_ y tuvo que ser *asistido por psicólogos* del 112. Ambos se encontraban realizando escalada, pero en el momento del accidente atravesaban el sendero para seguir con su objetivo de alcanzar el emblemático agujero. Rápidamente se avisó a los servicios de emergencias, que solo pudieron certificar el fallecimiento cuando localizaron al chico.

*El objetivo*

Todo apunta a que el fallecido, *Jonathan Jardim*, natural de Ciudad del Cabo (Sudáfrica) pero con su residencia fijada en Palma, intentaba junto a su compañero alcanzar el famoso orificio de sa Foradada. Ambos decidieron este jueves dirigirse hasta Deià y practicar escalada en uno de los lugares más visitados de la Isla.

La jornada se estaba desarrollando según lo previsto hasta que el joven, de 22 años de edad, y un apasionado del mar, perdió el equilibrio mientras caminaba entre las rocas y falleció trágicamente.











@NORDWAND

Click here to support The Passing of Jonathan Jardim organized by Jardim Family


----------



## Cormac (1 Jul 2019)

Órgiva (Granada) lamenta la muerte de un padre y su hijo cuando hacían barranquismo


*Órgiva (Granada) lamenta la muerte de un padre y su hijo cuando hacían barranquismo*
EFEGranada22 jun. 2019








￼
El Ayuntamiento de Órgiva (Granada) ha mostrado sus condolencias por el fallecimiento este pasado viernes por la tarde de un joven de 17 años y su padre, de 43, tras un accidente mientras practicaban barranquismo en el Barranco de Trevélez.
"Nos unimos al dolor de sus familiares y amigos en estos difíciles momentos y nos ponemos a disposición de la familia de las víctimas para lo que necesiten", ha indicado el Consistorio en un breve comunicado remitido a Efe.
Fue un familiar de los fallecidos, procedentes de Granada, quien sobre las 16.00 horas de este viernes avisó al 112 de que un joven se había caído al río y su padre se había tirado para intentar socorrerlo.
El centro coordinador activó a la Guardia Civil, que movilizó al Servicio de Rescate e Intervención en Montaña (Sereim), a los servicios sanitarios, la Policía Local y la Agrupación de Protección Civil de Órgiva.
Tanto los efectivos sanitarios como la Policía Local confirmaron al 112 el fallecimiento de ambas personas, y fueron efectivos del Sereim quienes rescataron finalmente ambos cadáveres.


@NORDWAND


----------



## Cormac (3 Jul 2019)

Flipando con esta modalidad de escalada. Sin cuerdas, con un par. 
Desde luego no es una modalidad donde se puedas decir que aprendes de los errores. Un solo error, te quita la vida. 
Que poco apego a la vida. 

Muere Austin Howell ‘freesoloist’ escalando en solo integral - Desnivel.com




*Muere Austin Howell ‘freesoloist’ escalando en solo integral*


> El estadounidense era muy seguido en Instagram y había ascendido 19 vías de 7a+ o más sin cuerda. Su vídeo de 2015 escalando una vía de Linville Gorge –el mismo sitio donde falleció– vistiendo solo un sombrero se hizo viral.
> 
> Austin Howell ‘freesoloist’ escalando en solo integral
> 
> ...





> *Un final demasiado precoz*
> Su carrera como escalador en solo integral llegó mientras escalaba una vía que no ha sido identificada en Linville Gorge. Precisamente esa zona es la misma en la que grabó su vídeo más viral, en el que escalaba _Dopey duck _(100 m, 5c) sin otro material, equipo o ropa que su característico sombrero.
> Sufrió una caída fatal y otros escaladores que se encontraban en las inmediaciones trataron de practicarle los primeros auxilios sin éxito. El equipo de emergencias llegó rapelando minutos más tarde y ya no pudo hacer nada por él.



@NORDWAND


----------



## Cormac (4 Jul 2019)

*Denuncian la desaparición de un montañero de Santurtzi en los Pirineos franceses*

Denuncian la desaparición de un montañero de Santurtzi en los Pirineos franceses

Rafael Castaños Mayo fue visto por última vez en la Fruitiere, en los Pirineos franceses.







Rafael Castaños Mayo
Familiares de un montañero de Santurtzi (Bizkaia), de 46 años de edad, han denunciado este lunes en la comisaría de Muskiz de la Ertzaintza su desaparición.
Al parecer, Rafael Castaños Mayo fue visto por última vez en la Fruitiere, en los Pirineos franceses.
El montañero, que debería haber regresado este lunes a su domicilio, fue visto por última vez en la jornada del pasado sábado, según ha informado la Ertzaintza y la Asociación de voluntarios digitales de emergencias de Euskadi.

La familia de Rafa Castaños pide a Francia que siga con la búsqueda


*La familia de Rafa Castaños pide a Francia que siga con la búsqueda*

Francia ha reducido los efectivos que participan en la búsqueda y rescate, y han puesto el caso a disposición judicial.
La familia de *Rafa Castaños*, el montañero vizcaíno desaparecido desde el pasado sábado en los *Pirineos*, ha pedido a las autoridades francesas que mantengan el dispositivo de búsqueda con la misma dotación.
Según han informado los familiares del montañero, Francia *ha reducido los efectivos* que participan en la búsqueda y rescate, y ha puesto el caso a *disposición judicial*.
Por este motivo, los familiares han convocado para esta tarde, a las 19:00 horas, una concentración en la plaza de Kabiezes, el barrio de Santurtzi donde reside Castaños, y mañana realizarán otra en el centro de la localidad vizcaína.
La Compañía de Seguridad (CRS) de la localidad de Gavarnie, encargada de su búsqueda, ha estado buscando al montañero vizcaíno con equipos *en helicóptero y a pie*.
El equipo de rescate francés tenía previsto recibir el apoyo del Pelotón de Gendarmería de la Alta Montaña (PGHM) y examinaba las posibles rutas que pudo recorrer el montañero.
Rafa Castaños partió el sábado a las ocho de la mañana del aparcamiento de La Fruitière y tenía previsto pasar la noche en el refugio de Estom, ubicado a *1.804 metros*de altitud, y regresar el domingo. Al no haber tenido noticias suyas, la familia alertó a los servicios franceses el lunes.


----------



## Cormac (6 Jul 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> *Denuncian la desaparición de un montañero de Santurtzi en los Pirineos franceses*
> 
> Denuncian la desaparición de un montañero de Santurtzi en los Pirineos franceses
> 
> ...



Me autocito para decir que ha sido localizado muerto. DEP
Un error salir sólo a la alta montaña, y mas cuando la ruta tiene alguna dificultad técnica. A saber si murió en el momento o tardó unas horas o incluso días en hacerlo. 

@NORWAND

El montañero Rafa, desaparecido en los Pirineos, aparece muerto tras 6 días de búsqueda

*El montañero Rafa, desaparecido en los Pirineos, aparece muerto tras 6 días de búsqueda*
*El cuerpo presentaba politraumatismos y fue hallado este viernes por la tarde por otros montañeros, que dieron la voz de alarma.El cuerpo sin vida del montañero vascoque había desaparecido el sábado en el Pirineo francés fue encontrado este viernes, informó a EFE un portavoz de la Compañía Republicana de Seguridad (CRS) de la localidad de Gavarnié, encargada de su búsqueda.*
El cuerpo presentaba *politraumatismos*y fue hallado hacia las 17.30 (15.30 GMT) por otros montañeros, que dieron la voz de alarma.

La familia ya ha sido advertida, añadió el portavoz, que indicó que, como es habitual en estos casos, se ha abierto una investigación para esclarecer los hechos.
*Rafael Castaños, vizcaíno de 46 años* y domiciliado en *Santurtzi*, partió el sábado a las 08.00 (06.00 GMT) del aparcamiento de La Fruitière, a 1.371 metros de altitud.
*Solía salir solo*
Tenía previsto dormir en el refugio de Estom, ubicado a 1.804 metros de altitud, y regresar el domingo, pero no pasó la noche allí y l*a familia alertó a los servicios franceses este pasado lunes*al no tener noticias.
Su mujer y su hijo se preocuparon cuando Rafael no regresó a casa. Lo primero que hicieron fue dirigirse al refugio de Estom, en los Altos Pirineos, en la frontera con España. Allí les confirmaron que el deportista no había llegado a pernoctar allí, pese a tener reserva para la noche del sábado. En ese momento se activaron todas las alarmas, organizando un reconocimiento aéreo.

El montañero *iba solo*, y según la familia, tenía experiencia en la montaña. Según la CRS, la ruta elegida no está muy frecuentada, mezcla tramos de senderismo con otros de escalada alpina y necesita "cierta técnica".


----------



## Cormac (7 Jul 2019)

Fallece un hombre de 54 años en el barranco de Estriviella, en Hecho

*RESCATES EN MONTAÑA*
*Fallece ahogado un hombre de 54 años en el barranco de Estriviella, en Hecho*
*El barranquista, de Valencia, tuvo un problema en su descensor cuando hacía el último rápel (18 m) y quedó colgado bajo una cascada de agua.*
ACTUALIZADA 07/07/2019 A LAS 13:05

ISABEL GARCÍA MACÍAS


Operativo de rescate en Hecho
Un hombre de 54 años ha fallecido este sábado en el barranco de Estriviella, en el término municipal de Hecho. *El barranquista, procedente de Valencia, ha muerto ahogado al quedar bloqueado bajo una cascada de agua.*

Fue a las 17.55 cuando se recibió el aviso de que un barranquista que realizaba el descenso del barranco Estriviella en compañía de otra persona había tenido *un problema en su descensor cuando estaba en su último rapel, de 18 metros*. El mecanismo se debió bloquear y el barranquista no pudo llegar hasta abajo. Quedó colgado bajo una cascada de agua que, finalmente, le provocó el ahogamiento, según informan desde la comandancia de la Guardia Civil de Huesca.

Tras recibir la alerta, inmediatamente se activó a los especialistas del Sereim de Jaca, el helicóptero de la Benemérita con base en Huesca y enfermero del 061. En el priemr vuelo efectuada al llegar a la zona no se localizó a la persona accidentada por lo que se decidió buscarla a pie. 
Encontraron al barranquista al pie de la cascada tumbado, ya que en un primer momento *había sido localizado por dos agentes del puesto de la Guardia Civil de Huesca que estaba fuera de servicio y que hacían el mismo descenso*. Habían cortado la cuerda que lo mantenía colgado sobre la cascada y habían intentado reanimarlo mediante maniobras RCP (Reanimación Cardio Pulmonar) con resultado negativo. 
Tras ser valorado por el sanitario, el cadáver fue introducido en una camilla y evacuado en el helicóptero hasta la localidad de Jaca, donde fue recogido por la empresa funeraria. 

@NORDWAND


----------



## Cormac (10 Jul 2019)

*Fallece al caer de unos 50 metros en sa Foradada*

Fallece al caer de unos 50 metros en sa Foradada

Un hombre de unos 60 años de edad ha fallecido cuando practicaba *barranquismo*en el Torrent de ses Olives, junto a sa Foradada, en el municipio de Deià, han informado Bomberos de Mallorca.
El suceso tuvo lugar en la noche de este martes cuando el deportista estaba descendiendo el último tramo de rapel y cayó desde una altura de unos 50 metrosEl hombre, que practicaba barranquismo con un* grupo de amigos*, se precipitó sobre unas rocas y falleció poco después, sin que pudieran hacer nada los servicios de emergencia desplazados hasta el lugar.
El aviso sobre este suceso tuvo lugar a las 20.46 horas y el servicio de Bomberos de Mallorca, con el rescate del cadáver, concluyó a las 1.46 horas.
Hasta el lugar del accidente se desplazaron miembros de Bomberos de Mallorca, la Guardia Civil y la Policía Local de Deià.

@NORDWAND

*El fallecido en el Torrent de ses Òlibes era un barranquista experimentado*
G.Esteban | Palma | 11/07/2019




*Joaquín Muñoz, el barranquista fallecido
Joaquín Muñoz*, de 59 años, era un veterano barranquista. Un hombre valiente, experimentado, acostumbrado a la montaña y a los terrenos escarpados. Un referente en el gremio, federado en el Club Món Aventura, que nunca se desprendía de su cámara. El pasado martes por la noche, sobre las 20.45 horas, perdió la vida al caer desde unos 60 metros de altura en el Torrent de ses Òlibes de Deià, cerca de sa Foradada.
El montañista se encontraba descendiendo el *último tramo* de rapel cuando se precipitó por las rocas junto al mar. Muñoz iba acompañado por un grupo de siete amigos, que quedaron totalmente en _shock_. Cuatro de sus acompañantes estaban en medio del barranco, a la espera de ser rescatados.
Los bomberos de Mallorca, el Grupo de Rescate Especial de Intervención en Montaña (GREIM) de la Guardia Civil y la Policía Local de Deià y Valldemossa acudieron hasta el lugar. El rescate del cadáver se complicó y se prolongó hasta las 1.45 horas.
El *trágico accidente* dejó conmocionados a los aficionados a la montaña que lo conocían. Desde la página de Facebook Aires de la Serra Mallorquina le rindieron una emotiva y poética despedida: «¡Adiós, amigo Joaquín! A partir de ahora, nos guiarás con mano firme por los mejores senderos. Nos alertarás de los malos pasos que encontremos en nuestras rutas. Nos ayudarás cuando nos falte una mano amiga para salir de un paso comprometido. Te adelantarás al grupo para poner la cuerda para superar un paso. Nos mostrarás las mejores perspectivas, como lo hacías tú, captando con tu inseparable cámara. Nos alargarás la mano con tu amable sonrisa, siempre alegre, para ofrecernos un cigarrillo. Te intuiremos caminando a nuestro lado, sentiremos tu presencia, no será necesario hablarte, pero estarás. Todo esto lo harás con nosotros o, simplemente, querríamos que lo hicieras. ¡Adiós, amigo Joaquín!».
*Tania Quesada*, amiga del alpinista, publicó en la red social que era la persona «con el mejor corazón que he conocido, sin duda, siempre *dispuesto a ayudar*, siempre con el último de la excursión. No me creo que ya no esté aquí. Le recordaré con su sonrisa y su pitillo en los labios».
*El alcalde de Deià*
El alcalde de Deià, *Lluís Apesteguia*, se desplazó junto a la Policía Local del municipio hasta el lugar donde se precipitó Joaquín Muñoz para rescatar al resto de barranquistas. La víctima trabajaba como fontanero. *Toni Sureda*, conocido como Toni ‘Socay’, salió de excursión durante años con el fallecido. «Era una persona excelente, un hombre muy válido dentro de la montaña. Nunca tenía un no por respuesta», contaba ayer por teléfono ‘Socay’, todavía impactado por lo sucedido. Una joven que iba con otro grupo de excursionistas oyó la caída, retrocedió y vio al barranquista. Avisó al 112, pero el impacto de Muñoz con las rocas fue mortal.


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (10 Jul 2019)

Ya sabemos que hay mucho subnormal en este mundo pero dado el numero de muertes y las circunstancias me surge la duda de si algunos de esos accidentes no serán suicidios encubiertos.


----------



## Cormac (17 Jul 2019)

*Fallece un alpinista polaco tras caer en una grieta en el Breithorn*
Las condiciones en los glaciares de los Alpes no son fáciles. Este accidente en el considerado como el cuatromil más fácil lo demuestra.

Fallece un alpinista polaco tras caer en una grieta en el Breithorn - Desnivel.com


*Fallece un alpinista polaco tras caer en una grieta en el Breithorn*
Las condiciones en los glaciares de los Alpes no son fáciles. Este accidente en el considerado como el cuatromil más fácil lo demuestra.
@NORDWAND 

Cara sur del Breithorn, la cumbre Central queda justo fuera de la imagen por la izquierda
Un montañero polaco fue engullido ayer por una grieta en el glaciar situado a los pies de la cara sur del *Breithorn Central *(4.160 m), en el *macizo del Monte Rosa*. El accidente ocurrió aproximadamente en la *cota 3.900 m *de la montaña y fue originado por el *derrumbe de un puente de nieve*. Como resultado, el montañero accidentado se precipitó por una *estrecha grieta hasta una profundidad de unos 25 metros*.


Los compañeros de cordada del afectado contactaron de inmediato con los servicios de emergencia y un grupo del *Soccorso Alpino Valdostano *se puso de rápidamente manos a la obra para tratar de prestar el auxilio necesario. A lo largo de la tarde, se desplegaron sobre el terreno guías técnicos del Soccorso Alpino, rescatadores del SAGF y un helicóptero de Protección Civil.
Sin embargo, *las condiciones del glaciar y de la grieta en concreto no facilitaron las operaciones del grupo de rescate*, que solo podían trabajar de uno en uno debido al poco espacio existente. El propio derrumbe del puente de nieve había llenado con bastante nieve la estrecha grieta y los rescatadores tuvieron que intentar abrirse paso por el exiguo hueco utilizando motosierras.





Las operaciones se tuvieron que suspender ante la llegada de la noche, para *retomarse esta mañana *a primera hora. Finalmente, el equipo de socorro ha conseguido llegar hasta su cuerpo, aunque *no ha podido hacer ya nada por él*.
*Condiciones peligrosas en el cuatromil más fácil*
La Wikipedia asegura que el Breithorn es el *cuatromil de más fácil acceso de los Alpes*, así que es un buen destino para aficionados a las montañas con ansias de superar los 4.000 metros por primera vez. Sin embargo, *las condiciones de los glaciares del Monte Rosa este verano no son nada fáciles*.

De hecho, nos lo advertía hace unos días nuestro colaborador *Víctor Riverola*, que nos informaba acerca del *nuevo sendero de acceso al refugio del Monte Rosa*:



> Este verano, quienes deseen llegar hasta el *refugio del Monte Rosa*, ya sea para disfrutar de una magnífica excursión por alta montaña cruzando el *Gornergletscher*, o para afrontar la ascensión de alguna de las cumbres del macizo del Monte Rosa, se encontrarán con un *nuevo sendero de acceso, construido por el CAS *(Club Alpino Suizo).
> Hasta la fecha, el acceso al espectacular refugio del Monte Rosa, situado unos metros por encima de la *Untere Plattje*, a 2.882 m de altitud, se realizaba bajando desde la *estación de Rotenboden *(cremallera de Gornergrat), bajando por un precioso camino que sobrevuela literalmente el *Gornergletscher *hasta los 2.600 m aproximadamente, donde se bajaba al glaciar a través de varias escaleras, creándose auténticos embotellamientos durante julio y agosto.
> 
> pediciones
> ...





> De hecho, nos lo advertía hace unos días nuestro colaborador *Víctor Riverola*, que nos informaba acerca del *nuevo sendero de acceso al refugio del Monte Rosa*:
> 
> 
> > Este verano, quienes deseen llegar hasta el *refugio del Monte Rosa*, ya sea para disfrutar de una magnífica excursión por alta montaña cruzando el *Gornergletscher*, o para afrontar la ascensión de alguna de las cumbres del macizo del Monte Rosa, se encontrarán con un *nuevo sendero de acceso, construido por el CAS *(Club Alpino Suizo).
> ...


----------



## Cormac (17 Jul 2019)

*Edward, el neoyorkino que se cayó por un acantilado en Mallorca cuando iba a buscar a su mujer*
*El hombre se encontraba con un grupo de excursionistas, cuando decidió darse la vuelta para recoger a su mujer del aeropuerto de Palma. *

Edward, el neoyorkino que se cayó por un acantilado en Mallorca cuando iba a buscar a su mujer

El Grupo de Rescate de Montaña de los Bomberos de Mallorca ha localizado este lunes 15 de julio el cuerpo sin vida de *Edward Benedict*, un excursionista americano, que se encontraba *desaparecido* desde el domingo por la tarde en Deià. El hombre, neoyorquino de *60 años de edad*, falleció tras precipitarse por un acantilado.
El cadáver fue hallado en torno a las 10.35 horas en una* zona abrupta*conocida como el Camí dels Cingles de Son Rullan, que une Valldemossa y Deià, según informaron este lunes bomberos y Guardia Civil. Los *compañeros* de la víctima dieron la voz de alarma el pasado domingo, sobre las siete de la tarde, cuando el excursionista no acudió al punto de encuentro.

@NORDWAND


----------



## Cormac (18 Jul 2019)

Los hermanos Pou relatan el rescate del accidente mortal de Ian Shawer y Juan Pablo Cano en el Nevado Caraz - Desnivel.com

*Los hermanos Pou relatan el rescate del accidente mortal de Ian Shawer y Juan Pablo Cano en el Nevado Caraz*

Así fue el rescate de los alpinistas argentinos Ian Shawer y Juan Pablo Cano tras el accidente mortal que sufrieron en el Nevado Caraz. Un rescate que destacó por la solidaridad de los más de 35 voluntarios que participaron en el y por la falta de un helicóptero en la Cordillera Blanca que haga que estas operaciones sean menos arriesgadas para quienes participan en los mismos.

Labores de rescate tras el accidente mortal de Ian Shwer y Juan Pablo en el Nevado Caraz (Perú)

El alpinista argentino Ian Shwer, fallecido en el nevado Caraz, julio 2019,

El alpinista argentinoJuan Pablo Cano, fallecido en el nevado Caraz, julio 2019,

Labores de rescate del accidente mortal de Ian Shwer y Juan Pablo en el Nevado Caraz (Perú)

Labores de rescate del accidente mortal de Ian Shwer y Juan Pablo en el Nevado Caraz (Perú)

Labores de rescate tras el accidente mortal de Ian Shwer y Juan Pablo en el Nevado Caraz (Perú)

Lugar del rescate del accidente mortal de Ian Shwer y Juan Pablo en el Nevado Caraz (Perú)

Accidente mortal de Ian Shwer y Juan Pablo en el Nevado Caraz (Perú)
A pesar de que en el plano deportivo,* esta expedición en Perú* está siendo de lo más exitosa, los acontecimientos de los últimos días, con *el fallecimiento en el Nevado Caraz de los argentinos Ian Shawer y Juan Pablo Cano,* y el posterior rescate, han desequilibrado la balanza en el plano personal de una manera clara.

Por todos sabida nuestra especial relación con Sudamérica, y mas concretamente con Argentina, país en el que hemos realizado muchísima actividad, y el cual hemos visitado hasta en ocho ocasiones.
Por casualidades de la vida *no habíamos coincidido con Ian y Juanpi hasta esta ocasión, en la que hemos tenido el gusto convivir con ellos quince días *en esta bonita casa del barrio Huaracino de Marian.







Ahora visto con la perspectiva que da una tragedia de esta magnitud, nos sentimos felices de haber podido compartir con ellos esa calidad humana, esos últimos días.
Fueron jornadas bonitas, con buenas charlas, compartiendo comidas, mates, estiramientos y flexiones, con gente de diferentes nacionalidades sudamericanas, que hacían de nuestra bonita casa de Marian una verdadera “Copa América”.

*Cronología de los hechos*
*El martes 9 por la mañana Ian y Juanpi partieron hacia su objetivo*. Lo sabemos a ciencia cierta, porque nosotros estábamos desayunando fuera de la cabaña, y les deseamos suerte mientras les invitábamos a unas magdalenas.
Nosotros lo hicimos a la mañana siguiente y no retornamos hasta el sábado 13 al mediodía.
Volvimos muy contentos tras *nuestra última apertura*, y nos extrañó mucho que en la casa no hubiese nadie, pero el parte meteorológico había sido muy benigno, y casi todo el mundo había salido para arriba.
Al rato nos encontramos con la señora de la casa que andaba preocupada porque el resto de los argentinos Matias Korten, Diego Cofone y Angie Di Prinzio, y los chilenos, Nacho Vázquez, James Baragwanath, Sebas Pelletti y Valeria Vargas, *«habían salido corriendo casi sin despedirse el día anterior”*.
No le dimos mayor importancia hasta que a las 18:00 h. recibimos un email de nuestra amiga Luciana Juárez de la agencia “Andean Kingdom”, avisándonos de que *se temía que Ian y Juanpi habrían sufrido un accidente mortal en el Nevado Caraz de 6.025 m*, basándose en las informaciones que llegaban de la zona.
Rápidamente entendimos, que nuestros compañeros de casa, habían salido corriendo el viernes alertados por el retraso que estaban sufriendo sus dos amigos en volver de la montaña.
Hacia las 20:00 h. bajamos a saludar a la gente de “Andean Kingdom” y nos encontramos con que se estaba organizando un dispositivo de rescate. Lo cierto es que *estábamos físicamente machacados* después de haber estado haciendo actividad cuatro días por encima de 5.000 metros, pero allí había mucha gente en nuestra misma situación, y no había mucha duda de lo que teníamos que hacer: “Tratar de ayudar a nuestros compañeros que lo necesitaban”.
*“Tratar de ayudar a nuestros compañeros que lo necesitaban”*
Así, a las 3:00 am del domingo estábamos saliendo para la laguna Parón, a 3 horas de Huaraz .
*Nos juntamos alrededor de 40 personas:* 7 policías de la Unidad de Alta Montaña, Tom en representación de la Casa de Guías haciendo las veces de responsable del rescate y otros 34 voluntarios de diversos países, entre los que nos encontrábamos nosotros.
*Nos dividimos en dos grupos* claramente diferenciados: El primero ascendió hasta la base de la montaña por la vía normal mientras el otro lo hizo desde la Laguna. La idea era que mientras los primeros iban descendiendo con las camillas desde arriba se encontrarían con los segundos que habían equipado la línea de descenso desde abajo.
Para cuando el *primer grupo de rescate llegó el domingo* a la madrugada hasta los fallecidos, nuestros compañeros de casa que habían llegado el día anterior, ya habían sacado los cuerpos fuera del glaciar (Imaginaros el trabajo tanto físico como emocional que realizaron).
Mientras este primer grupo compuesto por la Unidad de Alta Montaña de la Policía, la Casa de Guías, y algunos voluntarios, colocó a los fallecidos en las camillas y comenzaron a descenderlos, el *segundo grupo*, que entramos desde abajo, buscamos un paso entre las rocas para ir a su encuentro. Tuvimos que montar dos rápeles, el primero de hasta 100 metros.
El encuentro entre unos y otros se efectuó algunos metros por encima de la línea de rápeles, con lo que para cuando llegamos a esta zona que entrañaba mucha dificultad técnica, el número de efectivos era muy grande, con lo que esta parte se llevó a cabo con todas las garantías.
De aquí hasta la laguna Parón, donde se metieron las camillas en una lancha, y se les llevó hasta el refugio donde esperaba el juez de guardia.
*¿Dónde estaba el helicóptero?*
No vamos a negar que se echó en falta un helicóptero. Es difícil de comprender que en toda la Cordillera Blanca no haya un solo helicóptero a disposición de los profesionales que tienen que realizar estos rescates.
De haberlo se minimizaría el riesgo que corren los profesionales y voluntarios que participan en cada operativo.
*¿Se puede permitir Perú que vende turismo de montaña no contar con medios para efectuar un rescate en condiciones? ¿Alguien cree que este gran detalle no afecta al turismo?*
Los tiempos cambian, y hasta en países pobres como Nepal, los helicópteros vuelan a 8.000 m; ¿Por qué no en Perú?
*Conclusiones*
*La primera* es que sendos alpinistas argentinos eran gente reconocida, fuerte y experimentada, que se encontraba haciendo una actividad de mucha envergadura.
*La segunda *es que a nuestro parecer el rescate fue brillante, y se llevó a cabo de una manera muy profesional, empezando por los compañeros de Ian y Juanpi, que fueron los primeros en acudir al auxilio aun a riesgo de sus vidas (La zona donde se encontraban los cuerpos estaba muy expuesta a la caída de materiales).
Desde “Andean Kingdom”, con Luciana Juárez a la cabeza, que apenas ha dormido los últimos días, haciéndose cargo de la organización del operativo primero y la llegada de los familiares después, y acabando por gestionar gran parte de los trámites burocráticos una vez recuperados los cuerpos.
La Policía de Alta Montaña que realizó un trabajo muy riguroso y profesional, muy por encima incluso de lo meramente exigible.
La Casa de Guías, a través del jefe del rescate Tom, que voluntariamente dirigió toda la operación de una manera impecable.
Los 35 voluntarios entre los que nos encontrábamos nosotros, que no respiramos hasta que vimos que el rescate se llevaba a buen puerto.
Es verdad que se tomaron riesgos —-como sucede en todo rescate—- y que los alpinistas ya habían fallecido, pero no es menos cierto, que la mayoría de los que estábamos allí sabíamos lo importante que era recuperar sus cuerpos.
*Cuando llevas mucho tiempo en esto y has perdido a muchos amigos* (estos últimos años están siendo especialmente duros para nosotros) sabes que la familia necesita recuperar los cuerpos y cerrar un círculo, porque en caso contrario, puede ser una herida que no se cierre nunca.
Hubo mucha emoción y mucha tensión acumulada durante las más de 24 horas que duró toda la operación, porque más de el 70% de los voluntarios conocían a los fallecidos y todo el mundo sabia de la importancia de recuperar sus cuerpos. «Me atrevería a decir que todo el mundo trabajó como si los chicos estarían vivos»
*«Me atrevería a decir que todo el mundo trabajó como si los chicos estarían vivos»*
Es una historia muy triste y sin final feliz, pero es una historia de vida, una historia de amor.
*La tercera *conclusión que queremos recalcar, es que la montaña y su gente ha dado un grandísimo ejemplo de amor y solidaridad. El ser humano en los momentos límites es capaz de lo mejor y de lo peor, y ¡una vez más!, el mundo de la montaña ha dado lo mejor.
Nuestro más sincero pésame a familia y amigos por una pérdida tan grande, estamos con vosotros.
*No queremos acabar este texto sin agradecer a cada una de las personas que han participado en este rescate*, por su valor y su actitud ante la vida: Esperamos no dejarnos a nadie porque ¡Sois grandes!


> Diego Cofone, Sebastian Pelletti, James Baragwanath, Ignacio Vázquez, Matias Korten, Valeria Vargas, Angelina DiPrinzio, Augusto (CH), Felipe Randis, Beto Pinto, Diego Arcos, Agustín Furth, Max (Mex), Gonzalo Caturelli, Matías Sergo, Emilio Abudi, Matías Lara, Pablo Tapia, Nicolás Secul, Emilio Aburto, Chopo Díaz, Soledad Díaz, Catalina Unein, Bernardo Gasman, Raimundo Olivos, Martin Oliger,Bernardo Concha, Meg Tounly, Miluska Liz, Manuel Ponce, Iker Pou, Eneko Pou, Mark Toralles, Tom Roger, David, Gonzalo Talo, Luciana Juárez, Cesar Chusky Pajuelo, Paula Haimovich, más los compontes de la Patrulla de Rescate de Perú.



Gracias también a Pablo Tapia, que con todos sus datos nos ha ayudado aconfeccionar esta historia.

@NORDWAND


----------



## Cormac (18 Jul 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Los hermanos Pou relatan el rescate del accidente mortal de Ian Shawer y Juan Pablo Cano en el Nevado Caraz - Desnivel.com
> 
> *Los hermanos Pou relatan el rescate del accidente mortal de Ian Shawer y Juan Pablo Cano en el Nevado Caraz*
> 
> ...









Todo aquel que en Bariloche haya hecho la caminata al Frey, el más popular de los refugios de montaña en esa ciudad andina, lo conoció. Era el "refugiero", el encargado de ese pedazo de montaña que brinda albergue a quienes se aventuran a caminar los senderos, las rocas y las nieves. Era uno de los deportistas jóvenes más potentes de esa ciudad: andinista, esquiador y parapentista. Ian Schwer murió en un accidente en Perú mientras hacía lo que le daba sentido a su vida: escalar.
El refugio Frey está ubicado a 1700 metros de altura en el cerro Catedral, el mismo de las pistas de esquí, solo que para llegar allí hay que animarse a una caminata de varias horas. Está enclavado a orillas de la laguna Toncek, en medio de torres y agujas rocosas que convierten al lugar en uno de las paisajes más impactantes de Bariloche. Y uno de los más requeridos, en el país e internacionalmente, para la escalada y el esquí de travesía.
Schwer tenía 30 años y nació en una familia de andinistas. Era el concesionario del refugio Frey desde hacía cuatro años y, desde hacía ocho, miembro de la Comisión de Auxilio del Club Andino Bariloche, el grupo de rescatistas que sale a buscar a montañistas perdidos o en peligro. "Ian era el referente de la generación reciente de escaladores --cuenta Martín Raffo, jefe de la Comisión de Auxilio--. Un escalador de mucho nivel que hizo rutas en toda la Argentina, Europa y Sudamérica". Sus amigos lo describen como un deportista potente, con un gran futuro que ahora quedó trunco.
El accidente ocurrió en Perú, aunque todavía no hay certezas de lo que ocurrió. Estaba escalando la cara sudeste del cerro Caraz, sobre la Coordillera Blanca. Es un macizo de los conocidos como "nevados" porque tiene nieve durante todo el año. "Estaba junto a Juan Pablo Cano, de Santa Fe, y por lo que sabemos entre el martes y el miércoles tenían planeado subir esa montaña --explica Raffo--. El accidente, del que no sabemos aún las causas, sucedió durante el ascenso".
"Al no tener noticias el jueves, que era el día que tenían que tomar un bus para volver a Lima, otro escalador que conocía a Ian fue a la zona para ver qué pasaba. Esto llevó muchas horas por lo lejano del lugar. Desde ahí pudieron ver dos bultos inmóviles a lo lejos, en el lugar donde comienza la escalada. Luego se confirmó que eran ellos", agrega.
Este domingo, los rescatistas trabajaban en la bajada de los cuerpos. Mientras tanto, Bariloche entraba en luto por la muerte de uno de sus deportistas más pujantes.
La conmovedora despedida del padre de uno de los andinistas muertos en Perú

"Hasta siempre querido hijo, hiciste de tu vida un culto enorme a la amistad y el compañerismo. Todos honramos tu ejemplo. Te vamos a extrañar por siempre. Desde nuevas cumbres en lo alto seguís en el corazón de todos. Que nuevos mundos de Luz te cobijen", señala el mensaje completo del papá del joven que perdió la vida en Perú


*Quién era Juan Pablo Cano, el montañista santotomesino fallecido en Perú*






*Comenzó a formarse en el deporte en Santa Fe cuando tenía 15 años. A los 20, se mudó a Mendoza a estudiar la carrera de Guía de montaña. Viajó a Perú para terminar la parte práctica de sus estudios y recibirse.*
Juan Pablo Cano conoció su verdadera pasión a los 15 años. Al por ese entonces adolescente oriundo de Santo Tomé se le despertó la curiosidad por la montaña y ese particular estilo de vida, por lo que decidió aprender en Santa Fe las nociones básicas sobre montañismo.
Un santafesino murió en Perú practicando alpinismo
Tal fue el interés que le generó el deporte, que una vez que fue mayor, decidió radicarse en la ciudad de Mendoza para estudiar la carrera de Guía de alta montaña y dedicar su vida a eso. Desde ese momento se perfeccionó en una gran pasión que comenzó de la mano de Ulises Luna, en un gimnasio de escalada santafesino.
El viaje de Juan Pablo a Perú, lugar donde perdió la vida el fin de semana mientras escalaba el nevado Caraz, se dio en el marco de ese perfeccionamiento. Para otorgar el título profesional, la escuela de Guías de montaña pide, además de aprobar todas las materias, un “currículum deportivo” que incluye este tipo de travesías. El joven transitaba el último año de la carrera y decidió viajar para engrosar su CV, presentarlo, y finalmente ser guía de montaña.
Su amigo Ulises contó que está en constante contacto con la familia de Juan Pablo y que aún no se conocen los motivos del accidente en el que murió el montañista: “Ni siquiera los rescatistas peruanos que estuvieron a cargo de la evacuación de los cuerpos todavía han emitido un comunicado; podrían ser miles de cosas pero no decimos nada porque no queremos hablar de algo que quizás no sea”, explicó.
La carta de la familia del alpinista santafesino que murió en Perú
“Juan Pablo era un chico muy educado, muy compañero, se hacía querer por todos en todos lados. Los escaladores de la ciudad estamos muy conmocionados”, indicó Ulises que compartió todo abril con el chico de 24 años que había llegado a Santo Tomé a visitar a su familia antes de partir hacia Perú.
“Contagia ver a un chico con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja y que respiraba montaña. Era su vida, su pasión: por ahí se van las ersonas que no se deberían ir”, concluyó su amigo.


----------



## Cormac (29 Jul 2019)

Oscar Cassagneau-Francis y su amigo Rajen Mahendra, ambos de 26 años, murieron a causa de múltiples lesiones luego de salir de la pista y hundirse en un barranco de 45 grados







*Oscar acaba de formarse como médico en la Universidad de Newcastle*

Two Brits died on first day of ski trip after plunging off ice-covered mountain

Dos hombres británicos murieron el primer día de unas vacaciones de esquí en Francia después de zambullirse a cientos de pies de una ladera de montaña cubierta de hielo, se supo hoy una investigación.

Oscar Cassagneau-Francis y su amigo Rajen Mahendra, ambos de 26 años, murieron a causa de múltiples lesiones después de salir de la pista y lanzarse por un barranco de 45 grados.


Una investigación en Huntingdon, Cambs., Escuchó cómo sucedió la tragedia cuando ambos hombres estaban de vacaciones con el hermano de Oscar, Oliver.

Los tres esquiadores experimentados siguieron algunas pistas para esquiar fuera de pista en la región de Grands Montets, pero pronto encontraron que las condiciones eran traicioneras, según la audiencia.

Durante el asistente del juez forense Nicholas Moss, leyó una declaración de Oliver.

La investigación escuchó cómo los tres hombres eran esquiadores experimentados y se habían ido de vacaciones anuales a esquiar desde que tenían cinco o seis años.








Rajen Mahendra murió de múltiples lesiones


@NORDWAND


----------



## Cormac (30 Jul 2019)

*Un excursionista español fallece en una salida de montaña, en Tailandia*

Un excursionista español fallece en una salida de montaña, en Tailandia

*Un excursionista de Barcelona, de 26 años, perdía este sábado la vida en la isla Ko Samui, en Tailandia*. El joven realizaba una salida de montaña con otro siete compañeros.
*El montañero, D. R., se separó del resto del grupo en las cercanías de la cascada de Na Meung 2, en la provincia de Surat Thani, sur de Tailandia.* Los compañeros dieron parte de su desaparición al llegar al hotel y ver que éste no había llegado.

*El joven realizaba una salida de montaña con otros compañeros al sur de Tailandia
Los equipos de rescate, a través de la Fundación Kuson Songkroh, acudieron a buscarle.* El cuerpo del desaparecido fue encontrado a la una de la madrugada medio sumergido entre dos piedras de la cascada.

*El rescate no se pudo hacer efectivo hasta la mañana de domingo dadas las inclemencias climatológicas reinantes durante la madrugada.* Tal y como explica Elcaso.elnacional.cat, las autoridades barajan la hipótesis de que la víctima sufriera una caída accidental por lo resbaladizo del terreno.

@NORDWAND


----------



## Cormac (30 Jul 2019)

*El cadáver de la montañera fallecida en el Curavacas no será trasladado a Zaragoza*

El cadáver de la montañera fallecida en el Curavacas no será trasladado a Zaragoza

*El cuerpo sin vida de la montañera fallecida ayer jueves en el Curavacas no será trasladado finalmente a Zaragoza*, donde residía. Los familiares han optado por oficiar una misa en Santibáñez de Resoba, donde tenía familia, tras incinerar sus restos. La mujer de 68 años falleció ayer en la vertiente sur del Curavacas (término municipal de Triollo) tras desvanecerse al intentar hacer cumbre. La montañera, que se encontraba realizando una excursión familiar, al parecer, se empezó a encontrar mal en plena ascensión, lo que le obligó a emprender el descenso sin hacer cumbre del pico de la Montaña Palentina.

@NORDWAND


----------



## Cormac (1 Ago 2019)

100 metros de caída. 




Fallece un hombre en un accidente de escalada en el paraje de El Chorro

*Fallece un hombre en un accidente de escalada en el paraje de El Chorro*





Imagen de archivo de la zona.
*Su compañero está herido y el GREIM de la Guardia Civil ha conseguido rescatarlo después de varias horas de operativo
Un helicóptero del Grupo de Intervención y Rescate en Montaña de la Guardia Civil ha sobrevolado durante varias horas el entorno del Desfiladero de los Gaitanes, en el paraje natural de El Chorro, en el término municipal de Álora. Se trataba de un operativo de búsqueda y rescate a un escalador que ha permanecido herido en las profundidades de un barranco de decenas de metros de profundidad. Según ha confirmado a SUR la sala unificada de Emergencias 112, el acompañante del herido perdió la vida en el accidente y su cuerpo también ha sido recuperado por los agentes.
Hasta la zona se han desplazado, además de los efectivos de la Guardia Civil, miembros de la Empresa Pública de Emergencias Sanitarias, Policía Local y Protección Civil de varios municipios. La zona en la que se están efectuando los trabajos de rescate es especialmente compleja. De hecho, el GREIM ha tenido que hacer una videoconferencia con el escalador herido para intentar localizar el punto exacto en el que se había producido el accidente.

@NORDWAND*


----------



## Cormac (5 Ago 2019)

Sus tres hijos menores de edad fueron los que tuvieron que dar el aviso del fallecimiento de su padre. 

*Fallece un montañero francés en la Senda de los Caracoles en Bierge*
*El hombre, que iba con sus tres hijos, sufrió un accidente y fue rescatado ya sin vida por la Guardia Civil.*

Fallece un montañero francés en la Senda de los Caracoles en Bierge

Un montañero francés, de 57 años, que *hacía una travesía junto a sus tres hijos*, fue rescatado sin vida por miembros de la Guardia Civil tras *precipitarse en la denominada Senda de los Caracoles en el acceso al barranco Peonera* Inferior en el término municipal de Bierge (Huesca).
*El rescate tuvo lugar este domingo por la tarde *en el que intervinieron el equipo de montaña de Huesca del Greim, un helicóptero y una sanitaria del 061, según ha informado la Guardia Civil de Huesca.

El aviso se recibió a las 18.05 en la central 062 de la Guardia Civil por parte de unos barranquistas que habían oído gritos de auxilio cuando se encontraban descendiendo el Barranco Peonera Inferior. Uno minutos después se recibió otra llamada de una mujer de nacionalidad francesa que explicaba que *habían llegado tres menores al aparcamiento de la Peonera diciendo que su padre se había precipitado en una senda de acceso a esta zona.*
Tras hacer varias pasadas por la zona, *el helicóptero localizó a la persona accidentada en el fondo del barranco en una zona con vegetación frondosa *y tras descender en un primer ciclo de grúa un especialista junto al sanitario comprobaron que el accidentado presentaba lesiones incompatibles con la vida.

El cuerpo del fallecido fue elevado hasta la aeronave y evacuado al Hospital San Jorge de Huesca, y posteriormente al tanatorio del Hospital Provincial de Huesca.

@NORDWAND


----------



## Cormac (8 Ago 2019)

La policía griega encuentra el cuerpo sin vida de la astrofísica británica desaparecida el lunes

EN LA ISLA DE ICARIA
*La policía griega encuentra el cuerpo sin vida de la astrofísica británica desaparecida el lunes*
*La científica, Natalie Christopher, ha sido hallada en un barranco a 1,5 km. del hotel donde se hospedaba. *
La policía griega ha encontrado, este miércoles, el *cuerpo sin vida de la astrofísica británica Natalie Christopher*, *desaparecida *desde el lunes en la *isla de Icaria*, según ha informado la televisión estatal griega, _Ellinikí Radiofonía Tileórasi_. La televisión ha explicado que el cuerpo ha sido hallado en un barranco a 1,5 km. del hotel donde se hospedaba. Aún no se han revelado más detalles, por lo que todas las posibilidades permanecen abiertas.
La científica, de 34 años y residente en Nicosia, se había instalado en la isla para pasar una *vacaciones con su pareja*. *Salió a correr *durante la mañana y, al no regresar, su compañero contactó con las autoridades para informar de su desaparición.
El lunes por la tarde comenzó *una operación de búsqueda *que involucró a la policía griega, la brigada de bomberos y un helicóptero, dijo un portavoz de la policía. La desaparición de Christopher provocó una campaña masiva en las redes sociales con amigos que pedían información sobre su paradero.
La científica era una *conocida activista*que trabajaba para conseguir la* paz en la sociedad chipriota*, étnicamente dividida. Así mismo, su activismo también se centraba en representar a las mujeres dentro del mundo científico y, al ser una entusiasta de los deportes, dirigía diferentes campamentos de verano para conseguir que más chicas se adentraran al deporte.
Aunque la policia aun no ha concretado las circunstancias de la muerte, con esta son dos ya las mujeres científicas halladas muertas durante este verano en Grecia. A principios de julio, la policía griega encontró en Creta el* cuerpo sin vida *de la estadounidense *Suzanne Eaton*. Eaton fue hallada en un lugar rocoso y de difícil acceso dentro de un búnker de la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

En su caso, el cuerpo policial detuvo a un posible sospechoso por asesinato. Tal como se informó en este medio, y de acuerdo con fuentes cercanas al caso consultadas por medios locales, la autopsia determinó que tanto la boca como la nariz habían sido obstruidas. Las autoridades policiales trabajan ahora con la hipótesis de que el joven arrestado quiso abusar sexualmente de la mujer.


----------



## Cormac (11 Ago 2019)

Muere un montañero zaragozano de 75 años en Panticosa

*ACCIDENTE DE MONTAÑA*
*Muere un montañero zaragozano de 75 años en Panticosa*
*El suceso ha ocurrido en el pico Gabarda al precipitarse 150 metros por una canal de piedras. Cuando llegaron los socorristas aún estaba con vida pero finalmente fallecióUn montañero zaragozano ha fallecido este sábado en el término municipal de Panticosa. El accidente ha tenido lugar en el pico Gabarda (de 2.606 metros de altitud) en torno a las 14.00. La víctima mortal es F. B. P., de 75 años, quien se precipitó unos 150 metros por una canal de piedra cuando descendía esa cima. Los equipos de emergencia lo localizaron con vida, pero finalmente no pudo superar las graves lesiones sufridas por la caída.*
La víctima iba con otras personas. Los acompañantes observaron la caída y lo llamaron pero pero no respondía. Por eso dieron el aviso al servicio del 112, que a su vez se puso en contacto con la central del 062 de la Guardia Civil. Inmediatamente s*e activó a dos especialistas del equipo de rescate de Panticosa, *la Unidad Aérea de Huesca y un enfermero del 061, que acudieron al lugar.
El helicóptero localizó al accidentado desde el aire. Mediante un apoyo parcial de la aeronave, se dejó a un especialista y al sanitario junto a él, cuando aún estaba con vida,* y al otro rescatador con los acompañantes en la parte alta de la canal. *
Con la muerte de este zaragozano *son ya siete las personas que han perdido la vida en actividades de montaña en lo que va de año en la provincia de Huesca.* El pasado fin de semana ocurrió otro accidente fatal en el que murió un senderista francés, de 57 años, que hacía una excursión junto a sus tres hijos, tras precipitarse al vacío en la denominada Senda de los Caracoles, en Bierge. Aunque es un paso que da acceso al barranco Peonera Inferior, la víctima no iba a realizar esa actividad deportiva sino que simplemente estaba dando un paseo por la zona.

@NORDWAND

El fallecido en Panticosa es un veterano montañero vinculado al CN Helios


----------



## Cormac (11 Ago 2019)

62 años. Envió un whatsapp a su familia en Inglaterra avisando que se había perdido.
*Al parecer, según los primeros indicios, el excursionista sufrió una caída y quedó enganchado con la mochila. No se descarta que hubiese perdido la vida ahorcado por las cintas de la misma.*
Imagino que al caer la noche en vez de hacerse un vivac o quedarse quieto, siguió caminando, y claro, sin luz y por el monte, tropezaría, y pasó lo que pasó.


Una fuente dijo: "Parece que se ha estrangulado con su propia mochila después de que las correas se engancharan en una repisa al caer y cerrarse alrededor de su cuello".

"Pero eso es algo que solo la autopsia confirmará".
Brit 'choked to death on his rucksack straps' after fall on Marbella mountain

*Fallece un excursionista tras perderse en el Pico de la Concha y sufrir una caída*






La* Guardia Civil recibió ayer al mismo tiempo tres avisos diferentes de senderistas que habían sufrido percances en distintos puntos de la misma zona*

Fallece un excursionista tras perderse en el Pico de la Concha y sufrir una caída

Un excursionista de nacionalidad británica que había salido el sábado para intentar llegar al Pico de la Concha, en Marbella, ha sido encontrado *sin vida por el Grupo de Montaña de la Guardia Civil este domingo por la mañana.* El hombre, de 62 años, inició su excursión el pasado sábado por la mañana y al parecer pidió ayuda a su familia a través de un mensaje de Whatsapp esa misma tarde. En el mensaje avisaba que se había perdido.
*Tercer aviso*
Al mismo tiempo, la Guardia Civil recibió un tercer aviso. Dos muchachas que habían salido a la ruta de la Cascada de la Regía, en el término municipal de Tolox, se perdieron y requirieron ayuda. Tuvieron que ser auxiliadas por los Bomberos de Coín *tras recibir indicaciones telefónicas del Equipo de Montaña de la Guardia Civil.*
A primera hora de este domingo, *el helicóptero del instituto armado retomó la búsqueda del británico,* que fue localizado poco después de la nueve de la mañana, ya sin vida, en una zona abrupta de Sierra Blanca.
Al parecer, según los primeros indicios, el excursionista sufrió una caída y quedó enganchado con la mochila. No se descarta que hubiese perdido la vida ahorcado por las cintas de la misma. *Los miembros del instituto armado dieron aviso a las autoridades* judiciales para activar el protocolo correspondiente.

@NORDWAND


----------



## Cormac (12 Ago 2019)

Fallece Milan Radovic tras hacer cima en el Khan Tengri - Desnivel.com


*Fallece Milan Radovic tras hacer cima en el Khan Tengri*
Se despeñó desde el C4, presumiblemente, por la rotura de un gran bloque de hielo bajo sus pies. Fue uno de los alpinistas de referencia en Montenegro.

Milan Radovic Slobodan Cmiljanic


Milan Radovic y Aleksandar Djajic en una expedición anterior
“Después de subir con éxito a la cima de Khan Tengri, a 7.010 metros de altura, que requiere una preparación física y técnica excepcional, y permanecer en el campamento de altitud C4, Milan *se cayó al abismo más de 1.000 metros, probablemente debido a la ruptura de un gran bloque de hielo del campamento en el que se encontraba*”. Con estas palabras informó el club de montaña ‘Visokogorci Crne Gore’, del que Radovic era presidente, del fallecimiento del alpinista montenegrino ocurrido el pasado miércoles 7 de agosto en la montaña más alta de Kazajistán.
Su compañero Aleksandar Djajic resultó ileso, pues se encontraba dentro de la tienda que habían instalado en el campo 4, a 6.400 m de altitud, en el momento de la caída. Tal y como recogen el diario Vijesti, ambos se tomaron una foto e instantes después de que Djajic regresase a la tienda, *escuchó un fuerte ruido de crampones. Salió a buscarlo y, tras mirar por los precipicios, encontró su cuerpo despeñado*.
La cordada había partido el pasado 20 de julio de expedición con el objetivo de convertirse en los primeros montenegrinos en ascender al Pico Pobeda (7.439 m), también en la cordillera del Tian Shen.Con pasado en el fútbol y en el atletismo, Radovic, nacido en Pluzine hace 49 años, fue uno de los alpinistas más prolíficos del país balcánico, que con una superficie similar a la de la provincia de Jaén tiene un gran relieve y numerosas cimas de más de 2.000 m de altitud. *Escaló algunas cumbres importantes, como el Manaslu (8.163 m) en 2008 junto a Dragan Bulatovic*, y vivió la montaña de una forma muy diversa: organizó y participó en maratones y ultratrails, se formó como guía de montaña y se implicó en la educación de las siguientes generaciones.

@NORDWAND


----------



## Cormac (14 Ago 2019)

Hallado muerto el senderista de 71 años desaparecido hace 11 días cerca de Vió


*RESCATES EN MONTAÑA*
*Hallado muerto el senderista de 71 años desaparecido hace 11 días cerca de Vió*
*El hombre, de nacionalidad mexicana, salió de casa de su hija a primera hora del sábado 3 de agosto para dar su habitual paseo por los alrededores y no regresó. En su búsqueda ha participado un amplio operativo. *






Jesús Ríos González lleva desaparecido desde este sábado.HA
Jesús Ríos, el senderista de 71 años y *nacionalidad mexicana desaparecido desde hace 11 días en los alrededores de Vió (Fanlo) ha sido hallado muerto.*

El cuerpo se ha localizado sobre las 15.00 de este martes 13 de agosto, en la vertiente norte del pico Nabaín, en el término municipal de Fanlo, y ha sido evacuado por personal de los Greim de Boltaña y Huesca junto con helicóptero de la Unidad Aérea de la Guardia Civil con base en la capital oscense, hasta el depósito de cadáveres de Boltaña donde se le realizará la autopsia.
*Daniel Benito, su yerno, ha sido quien, junto con un vecino, ha encontrado el cadáver.*Daniel llevaba varios días buscándolo en esa montaña porque tenía la corazonada de que podría haber ido por una senda que sube desde Morillo de Sampietro por las faldas de Nabaín, donde finalmente lo encontró", según han comentado fuentes cercanas a la familia.
El hombre salió de casa de su hija el sábado 3 de agosto para dar su habitual caminata matutina poco antes de las 8.00. Solía regresar una hora y media o dos horas después. La familia dio la alerta hacia las 12.00.
*Su búsqueda comenzó ese mismo sábado.*Desde entonces, un amplio operativo comandado por la Guardia Civil ha rastreado la zona, incluso con la ayuda de drones. La última pista era la de un pastor que habló con él hacia las 11.00 en Morillo de Sampietro. Jesús Ríos, que estaba en buena forma física, le preguntó cómo volver a Vió y él le indicó que, además de la que había recorrido, existía otra senda más corta, pero más complicada. Otros dos vecinos de la zona también lo vieron hacia esa hora por la pista haciaBoltaña.
*En la búsqueda han participado más de 500 personas, *entre personal de la Guardia Civil pertenecientes a los Grupos de Rescate en Montaña de Boltaña, Jaca, Panticosa, Benasque, Huesca, Viella, Roncal y Pamplona, *con perros de rastreo de personas desaparecidas *de los Greim de Benasque, Ereim de Huesca y de la zona de Zaragoza así como de los Bomberos del Ayuntamiento y Diputación de Zaragoza y las unidades caninas de las comarcas de Ribagorza y el Alto Gallego.
El operativo ha contado también con agentes de los puestos de Seguridad Ciudadana (Graus, Boltaña, Fiscal, Benasque, Torla, Bielsa, Ainsa, Seira), la patrulla de Seprona de la Guardia Civil de Fiscal y personal de la Compañía de Graus, lo helicópteros con base en Benasque y Huesca.
Asimismo, *en los últimos días se han sumado al amplio dispositivo especialistas con drones de Huesca y Madrid,* con colaboración de bomberos del Alto Gallego, Ribagorza, Ayuntamiento de Zaragoza y Diputación Provincial de Zaragoza; personal del parque Nacional de Ordesa y Monte Perdido; agentes de Protección de la Naturaleza (APNs) del Gobierno de Aragón; Protección Civil del Sobrarbe, guías de montaña y voluntarios, apoyados en las últimas jornadas por rescatistas mexicanos a petición de la familia.
A lo largo de estos once días se ha reconocido un amplia área de terreno escarpado y boscoso, barrancos y zonas de alta dificultad técnica, en terreno abrupto y con vegetación muy frondosa, según informan desde la Guardia Civil.
Con los todoterrenos y motocicletas *se han batido pistas, caminos, cortafuegos y sendas transitables en un área aproximada de 300 km2 *y por parte del helicóptero se han realizado*vuelos a baja altura reconociendo un área de unos 1000 km2.* Todo ello, apoyado con 17 perros de búsqueda de personas desaparecidas, 2 helicópteros, 8 drones de alta tecnología y más de 100 vehículos.
Jesús Ríos no iba equipado para realizar una ruta, larga según reconoció su hija, Katya. Aunque portaba un teléfono móvil, *lo llevaba sin tarjeta SIM, lo que impidió que pudiera rastrearse la señal. *
El senderista había llegado a Vió, en la comarca de Sobrabre, hacía aproximadamente un mes , junto a su mujer, para pasar un tiempo con su hija, que vive en esta población desde hace siete años. 

@NORDWAND


----------



## Saluter (14 Ago 2019)

Mas mata el tener coche y nadie abre hilo. A diario se producen muertes por accidentes de coches, todos conocemos a alguien que se ha accidentado aunque sea de manera leve. Lo que es el capitalismo y la sociedad de consumo, ponen en el punto de mira una afición que no da tanto dinero al capital cuando a diario se matan en las carreteras por llevar esas diabólicos máquinas asesinas llamadas coches. Cuando a diario se matan en Accidentes Laborales personas que trabajan para enriquecer al capital. Que poco hablamos de lo que al capitalismo toca. Cuanto se ENCUBRE al Capital Asesino.


----------



## Cormac (14 Ago 2019)

Slaughter dijo:


> Mas mata el tener coche y nadie abre hilo. A diario se producen muertes por accidentes de coches, todos conocemos a alguien que se ha accidentado aunque sea de manera leve. Lo que es el capitalismo y la sociedad de consumo, ponen en el punto de mira una afición que no da tanto dinero al capital cuando a diario se matan en las carreteras por llevar esas diabólicos máquinas asesinas llamadas coches. Cuando a diario se matan en Accidentes Laborales personas que trabajan para enriquecer al capital. Que poco hablamos de lo que al capitalismo toca. Cuanto se ENCUBRE al Capital Asesino.



Sí claro, y más mata el Ébola. 
La cosa es mirar el ratio de montañeros/heridos/muertos y el de conductores/heridos/muertos.
Ahí es cuando te llevas la sorpresa.


----------



## Saluter (14 Ago 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Sí claro, y más mata el Ébola.
> La cosa es mirar el ratio de montañeros/heridos/muertos y el de conductores/heridos/muertos.
> Ahí es cuando te llevas la sorpresa.



Si, la sorpresa de ver que el ratio es superior en conductores.


----------



## Cormac (14 Ago 2019)

Slaughter dijo:


> Si, la sorpresa de ver que el ratio es superior en conductores.



Que sí, que sí....


----------



## antonio estrada (14 Ago 2019)

Yo creo que aún pasa poco para la gente que hay y las tonterías que hacen. Es como cazar, me parece admirable que haya cerca de un millón de cazadores y solo maten a alguno de vez en cuando.

Con la montaña, poca broma, pero también se muere gente por la calle. El mejicano que ha muerto en Huesca se hubiera muerto igual en el bar echando la partida, le tocó en el monte, pues ya está.

El otro día se murió ahogada la sobrina de una compañera mía de trabajo que estaba sola en casa y se atragantó con un bocadillo. ¿prohibimos las baguettes, o los polvorones? rotundamente no, aunque casi 2.400 personas se atraganten mortalmente cada año.

Los grandes números son así. El año pasado desaparecieron más de 12.000 personas en España, de las cuales varios cientos estarán muertas, seguro. El año pasado se ahogaron casi 400 personas de las que 30 eran niños. Son números que los miras aisladamente y te sobrecogen, joder, pero luego te das cuenta de que somos 45 millones y entonces no son nada.


----------



## Cormac (14 Ago 2019)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Con la montaña, poca broma, pero también se muere gente por la calle. El mejicano que ha muerto en Huesca se hubiera muerto igual en el bar echando la partida, le tocó en el monte, pues ya está.



El mejicano ha muerto por irse solo a la montaña. De haberse quedado en el bar echando la partida estaría vivo.


----------



## antonio estrada (14 Ago 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> El mejicano ha muerto por irse solo a la montaña. De haberse quedado en el bar echando la partida estaría vivo.



O no. Nadie se muere el día de antes.


----------



## Cormac (14 Ago 2019)

antonio estrada dijo:


> O no. Nadie se muere el día de antes.



Pero si ha muerto en la montaña. No hay discusión posible.
71 años, solo, por un entorno que desconocía (preguntó como volver al pueblo de Vio, a un lugareño, que le dijo un atajo, pero le advirtió de su dificultad.
Iba sin tarjeta SIM en su móvil, por lo que no pudo ser localizado.
Sin alimentos ni bebida, mas que para una excursión de pocas horas, que luego se le complicó.
Apuesto a que ni miró el clima para ese día. Vería sol y para alante. (Conozco bien esa zona y el clima es muy cambiante) 
Si siendo un anciano de 71 años, sales solo, que menos que estar localizado. Te desorientas, te haces un esguince y ese tiempo es otro, para que te localicen y aparte de darles indicaciones de por donde te pueden localizar. 
Una cagada tras otra que ha desencadenado en una tragedia. 
La prueba de que la alta montaña es peligrosa, es que un mejicano consigue sobrevivir 71 años en un entorno hostil como es México y fallece en una apacible excursión por el Pirineo.


----------



## Cormac (18 Ago 2019)

*Muere la montañera madrileña de 49 años herida en Astún*
*La mujer fue rescatada malherida el viernes en el pico del Monje y trasladada en helicóptero a Zaragoza, donde falleció horas después.*

Muere la montañera madrileña de 49 años herida en Astún
Una madrileña de 49 años falleció a causa de un accidente de montaña ocurrido en el pico del Monje, en Astún (Jaca), el pasado viernes. *La mujer sufrió una caída de más de 50 metros que le ocasionó diversos traumatismos, *entre ellos uno cráneoencefálico. Aunque la rescataron con vida sobre las 15.00, M. B. H. S. murió horas después en el hospital de Zaragoza al que fue trasladada. 
Hasta el lugar del accidente se desplazaron en su ayuda dos especialistas del servicio de rescate de Jaca, la unidad aérea de Huesca y un enfermero del 061, según confirmó la subdelegación del Gobierno en Huesca. *El aparato de la Guardia Civil la llevó hasta el parquin de Astún para hacer la transferencia al helicóptero medicalizado del 112, *que también fue movilizado, al valorar que las heridas eran muy graves. Los sanitarios la estabilizaron y la llevaron al Hospital Miguel Servet de Zaragoza, donde falleció el sábado, según ha sabido este periódico.* Se trata de la víctima número ocho por un accidente mortal de montaña este año. * El pasado fin de semana también perdió la vida un excursionista en similares circunstancias, en este caso en La Gabarda, en Panticosa. La víctima era un zaragozano de 75 años que se cayó 150 metros por una canal de piedras. Y esta misma semana se localizaba muerto al senderista mexicano de 71 años al que se buscaba en Vió desde hacía 11 días. 

@NORDWAND


----------



## Cormac (18 Ago 2019)

Muere un hombre de 28 años en la sierra de Redován

*Muere un hombre de 28 años en la sierra de Redován*
*El joven estaba en la vía ferrata cuando, al parecer, sufrió una caída, teniendo que ser auxiliado y trasladado al Hospital de la Vega Baja. *
El joven alicantino estaba en la vía ferrata cuando, al parecer, sufrió una caída y tuvo que ser auxiliado por un helicóptero de rescate medicalizado. También, se personaron agentes de la Policía Local y la Guardia Civil y dos camiones de bomberos.

Después de unos* 45 minutos tratando de reanimarle *con un desfibrilador con el que cuentan los vehículos de la Policía Local de Redován, fue trasladado con parada cardíaca al Hospital Vega Baja, donde lamentablemente ha fallecido.
El accidente ocurrió *sobre las 10.00 horas de esta mañana* y según afirman fuentes del Ayuntamiento, la Guardia Civil de montaña va a iniciar una investigación para conocer las causas del siniestro. También, la alcaldesa de la localidad, Nely Ruiz, ha lamentado el suceso.
La vía ferrata de Redován, la más larga de la Comunidad Valenciana, fue inaugurada el año pasado por estas mismas fechas, con un recorrido de 900 metros, albergando dos zonas distintas destinadas a la iniciación y otra con más dificultad para expertos.

@NORDWAND


----------



## elbuster (18 Ago 2019)

A 5000m no te,sobrevuelan águlas. No seas palurdo, hombre


----------



## Cormac (20 Ago 2019)

Muere un montañero zaragozano de 64 años al despeñarse en el pico Frondiellas

*Muere un montañero zaragozano de 64 años al despeñarse en el pico Frondiellas*
*La Guardia Civil ha localizado este martes el cuerpo sin vida de Alejandro Arregui, que estaba desaparecido desde el lunes. Era un veterano montañero miembro del club del Colegio de Abogados de Zaragoza
La Guardia Civil ha localizado este martes el cuerpo sin vida de un montañero zaragozano de 64 años, Alejandro Arregui, abogado de profesión, que falleció al despeñarse en el pico Frondiellas, en el término municipal de Sallent de Gállego. Es el cuarto accidente mortal de montaña ocurrido en la provincia de Huesca en este mes de agosto y el décimo en lo que va de año.*
Según fuentes de la *Guardia Civil* y compañeros de la víctima, el fallecido *se desplazó el domingo a la zona* para intentar subir al *pico Frondiellas, de 3.071 metros de altitud*. Al parecer, su propósito era *vivaquear esa noche* en los ibones de Arrieles para aproximarse a la cima y realizar la ascensión el lunes por esa ruta. Se llevó la tienda de campaña porque habia previsión de lluvia. Sin embargo, al no tener noticias de él, sobre las 19.40 del lunes, *un familiar dio aviso al 112*, que a su vez alertó a la Guardia Civil.
*Los especialistas del Ereim de Panticosalocalizaron el vehículo* con el que se había desplazado hasta el lugar el montañero estacionado en el aparcamiento del *embalse de la Sarra*, por lo que desde ese lugar* salieron en su búsqueda a pie* ya que las condiciones meteorológicas impedían el uso del helicóptero. 
Sobre las *13.00*, el *helicóptero* de la Guardia Civil con base en Benasque, una vez que las condiciones meteorológicas lo permitían, *se incorporó a las labores de búsqueda al remitir la lluvia y en torno a las 14.30, en un vuelo de reconocimiento, localizaron un cuerpo inmóvil *en una canal de piedras del Pico Frondiellas, a unos 2.900 metros de altitud. Al parecer, sufrió una *caída vertical *y posteriormente se deslizó por una *pendiente pedregosa*.
Tras dejar a los especialistas de montaña en un *delicado apoyo parcial*, debido a que se trataba de un terreno muy inestable, llegaron hasta el cuerpo y pudieron confirmar que el montañero tenía lesiones incompatibles con la vida. Una vez introducido en una camilla, *lo portearon unos 50 metros por una pedrera muy inestable y empinada*, hasta llegar a una zona donde el helicóptero pudiera realizar un apoyo parcial con más seguridad. Desde allí fue trasladado hasta la helisuperficie de Panticosa y posteriormente al depósito de cadáveres de Jaca a la espera de autopsia.
La víctima iba a jubilarse el año que viene. Era una persona fuerte físicamente y con una gran experiencia en la montaña, de la que era un apasionado. *La zona donde sufrió el accidente es exigente técnicamente, y más yendo solo. *Además, la roca está bastante descompuesta. 
La noticia ha causado una gran *conmoción *entre sus compañeros de profesión. El *Colegio Oficial de Abogados de Zaragoza, a cuyo club de esquí y de montaña pertenecía y era uno de los fundadores, *ha expresado su *pésame* por el fallecimiento.
El *decano del Colegio de Abogados*,* Antonio Morán*, ha lamentado profundamente la muerte de Alejandro Arregui, a quien conocía tanto por su larga trayectoria como profesional y *especialista en derecho Contencioso-Administrativo *como por su implicación en las actividades del colegio de Zaragoza. De hecho, Alejandro Arregui, que se colegió en 1978, perteneció a la Junta de Gobierno entre 1985 y 1990 como diputado electo y desde 1992 formaba parte de la comisión de deontología. *Desde 2016 era uno de los seis representantes de la institución profesional zaragozana en el Consejo de Colegios de Abogados de Aragón.
"No arriesgaba y era prudente y muy tranquilo"
“Era una persona muy colaboradora y muy participativa en las actividades del colegio y muy discreta en su vida profesional”*, ha destacado Antonio Morán. El decano conocía perfectamente la pasión por la montaña de Arregui y ha recordado que incluso hicieron alguna excursión juntos cuando formaba parte del club de montaña. *“No arriesgaba y era prudente y muy tranquilo”*, ha manifestado el decano, que ha transmitido sus condolencias a la familia del abogado zaragozano, que estaba casado y tenía dos hijas.
Este nuevo accidente confirma las *trágicas estadísticas *que está acumulando este *agosto*ya que en lo que va de mes se han registrado cuatro accidentes mortales. Además de este último montañero zaragozano fallecido en el pico Frondiellas, el pasado *4* de agosto un senderista francés de 57 años que hacía una travesía junto a sus tres hijos se precipitó por la Senda de los Caracoles en el acceso al barranco Peonera Inferior, en Bierge; el día *10*, otro montañero zaragozano de 75 años, F. B. P., murió al caerse 150 metros en el pico Gabarda, en Panticosa; y el día *17*, una montañera madrileña de 49 años, M. B. H. S., falleció tras una caída de 50 metros en el pico del Monje, en Astún (Jaca).
Y aunque *no está considerado como accidente de montaña*, cabría recordar también la muerte de Jesús Ríos, un senderista mexicano de 71 años que desapareció en Vió (Fanlo) el 3 de agosto y que fue hallado sin vida 11 días después, aunque la autopsia determinó que falleció por un *paro cardíaco* sufrido el mismo día de su desaparición.
*En los siete meses anteriores hubo otros seis fallecidos en accidentes de montaña *en la provincia de Huesca; el* 7 de julio*, un hombre de 54 años y vecino de Valencia se ahogó en el barranco de Estriviella, en Hecho, al quedar bloqueado bajo una cascada de agua; el *16 de junio*, un montañero madrileño de 49 años perdió la vida tras sufrir una caída al vacío de 200 metros mientras descendía por un canal de nieve en el pico Balaitus, en Panticosa; el *1 de junio*, un montañero vasco de 46 años falleció al resbalar por un nevero del ibón de Ip cuando ascendían el pico Collarada, en Canfranc, precipitándose unos 300 metros. 
Además, el *27 de abril*, un niño francés de 12 años se ahogó al quedársele el pie atrapado en una piedra en el barranco de los Oscuros de Balcés (Rodellar); el *31 de marzo*, un montañero ribagorzano de 62 años que sufrió una caída mortal en el pico Bardamina , en Benasque; y el *24 de marzo*, un esquiador francés de 20 años que iba con tabla (‘snowboarder’) perdió la vida al precipitarse 60 metros por un barranco fuera de pistas en el entorno de la estación de Candanchú. 

@NORDWAND


----------



## Mardoqueo (21 Ago 2019)

Lo importante es que mueren haciendo lo que les gusta, mucho mejor que pasarse la vida engordando y acumulando dinero como un cerdo.


----------



## Cormac (21 Ago 2019)

*Muerte de Simon Gautier en Italia: "Hubo errores desde el principio hasta el final"*

Mort de Simon Gautier en Italie : «Il y a eu des erreurs du début à la fin»


El cuerpo de Simon Gautier fue encontrado en un barranco el 
domingo 18 de agosto, después de nueve días de investigación. Aunque las primeras pruebas realizadas el lunes indican que el excursionista de 27 años sufrió lesiones graves en las piernas y murió solo una hora después de su caída , una controversia está comenzando a crecer en Italia con respecto al sistema de geolocalización en el país .
De hecho, el 9 de agosto por la mañana, Simon Gautier llamó al 118, el número de emergencia italiano, explicando que se había caído de un acantilado y se había roto las dos piernas, pero que no sabía exactamente donde estaba Sin embargo, los ayudantes no pudieron localizar el teléfono del excursionista .
Es fácil hacer una llamada con *Advanced Mobile Location*. De hecho, todos los teléfonos con iOS y Android tienen este sistema, que envía automáticamente las coordenadas GPS a través de SMS para ayudarlos después de haber sido contactados.
*La vida de Simon Gautier "probablemente se habría salvado"*
Pero como explica Blandine Hugonnet, corresponsal de BFMTV en Italia, Italia, como muchos otros países europeos, "no activó el sistema tecnológico" en cuestión. Lo que hoy denuncian enérgicamente la prensa transalpina, los servicios de emergencia, así como Mario Balzanelli, el presidente de la red nacional "118" en persona: 


> "Simon Gautier habría sido geolocalizado de inmediato, muy rápidamente rescatado y su vida probablemente se habría salvado si Italia hubiera aplicado la Directiva Europea de 2009 sobre la geolocalización de las llamadas de emergencia", consideró Mario Balzanelli con la agencia Ansa , en comentarios transmitidos por franceinfo .



Según él, es "absurdo e insostenible que en Italia, las 118 centrales telefónicas todavía carecen del sistema de geolocalización de llamadas de emergencia" a pesar del hecho "que un decreto del Ministro de Industria ha proporcionado en 2009 ".
Si en este trágico caso, Italia señala con el dedo, debe saberse que Francia aún no ha activado Advanced Mobile Rental. Solo 12 países europeos han implementado este sistema, como el Reino Unido, Austria, Noruega, Estonia o Irlanda. Tenga en cuenta que también opera en los Estados Unidos, Nueva Zelanda y los Emiratos Árabes Unidos.
*"7500 vidas se salvarían en 10 años"*
La controversia en torno a la muerte de Simon Gautier aumenta aún más a medida que la asociación europea de números de emergencia estima, gracias a un estudio, que si todos los países miembros de la UE activaron este sistema de geolocalización, "7500 vidas se salvaría en 10 años ".
Sin Advanced Mobile Location, los rescatistas italianos que buscaban a Simon Gautier tuvieron que confiar en las antenas de retransmisión. Sin embargo, en la región donde los jóvenes franceses caminaron, estos últimos son pocos y, por lo tanto, su estimación es más vaga que en áreas más pobladas y menos empinadas.


----------



## AH1N1 (21 Ago 2019)

elbuster dijo:


> A 5000m no te,sobrevuelan águlas. No seas palurdo, hombre



A partir de los 7.000m te sobrevuela el Yeti ( si vas sin oxígeno)


----------



## Cormac (21 Ago 2019)

Accidente mortal de Zsolt Torok, el mejor alpinista de Rumanía - Desnivel.com

Fallece el escalador rumano, que fue candidato al Piolet de Oro 2018

Famoso escalador rumano muere en las montañas de Fagaras
Zsolt Torok, uno de los mejores escaladores técnicos de Rumania, fue encontrado muerto en las montañas de Fagaras el sábado 17 de agosto, en el área del pico Negoiu. Tenía 45 años y era uno de los escaladores más experimentados del país, habiendo establecido varios récords tanto en Rumania como en el extranjero.
Torok comenzó la expedición en las montañas de Fagaras el martes, según su esposa, quien también dijo que ya no podía ponerse en contacto con él a partir del miércoles, informó Mediafaxlocal . Al principio no se preocupó, ya que sabía que él estaba en un área sin recepción telefónica, pero se alarmó cuando otro grupo encontró sus cosas en el refugio Caltun el sábado por la mañana. Fue entonces cuando decidió denunciar su desaparición. Los rescatistas de montaña lo encontraron muerto cerca del pico de Negoiu.
El jefe del Servicio de Rescate de la Montaña Sibiu, Adrian David, cree que el escalador murió después de que la roca en la que estaba parado se rompió y cayó al barranco. David le dijo a Mediafax que Zsolt Torok entró en un área altamente inestable, tomando una ruta que no es muy común entre los escaladores.
Zsolt Torok ha escalado las montañas más altas del mundo, incluidos los Alpes y el Himalaya. Sus actuaciones incluyen la expedición a Nanga Parbat en el Himalaya en 2013, la novena montaña más alta del mundo a 8.126 metros sobre el nivel del mar. En 2016, Torok y Vlad Capusan se convirtieron en los primeros escaladores del mundo en pisar la cima del pico 5 de 6.374 metros en el Himalaya , también conocido como pico Saladim. Se las arreglaron para lograr este rendimiento sin Sherpa y muchos recursos. Sus otras grandes actuaciones se enumeran aquí .


@NORDWAND


----------



## Cormac (23 Ago 2019)

Los rayos provocan 5 muertos y más de 150 heridos en los Tatras - Desnivel.com

EN POLONIA Y ESLOVAQUIA
*Los rayos provocan 5 muertos y más de 150 heridos en los Tatras*

Se calcula que podría haber entre 9 y 16 personas desaparecidas. Más de 180 efectivos han participado en la mayor operación de rescate en la historia de estos montes fronterizos entre Polonia y Eslovaquia.
Autor: Isaac Fernández | No hay comentarios |Compartir:
Operativo de rescate en los Tatras Ochotnicza Straz Pozarna Bialka Tatrzanska

Operativo de rescate en los Tatras

Un helicóptero sobrevuela la cima del Giewont, en los Tatras

Helicóptero de rescate en los Tatras
Situación trágica e inaudita en los *Montes Tatras*. Una *violenta tormenta *se cernió ayer 22 de agosto sobre esta cordillera fronteriza entre Polonia y Eslovaquia, acompañada de un *potente aparato eléctrico*. Los rayos descargaron sobre la nutrida presencia de turistas en los lugares más atractivos del macizo, provocando víctimas y generando escenas de pánico.
Las autoridades respondieron organizando *la mayor operación de rescate de la historia en los Tatras*, en la que tomaron parte más de 180 personas. De todos modos, no pudieron evitar la *muerte de cinco personas*: dos adultos y dos niños en el lado polaco y otra persona en el lado eslovaco. Asimismo, según las fuentes, se habrían registrado *más de 150 heridos *hospitalizados y podría haber todavía *entre 9 y 16 personas desaparecidas*.
*Meteorología loca*
La mañana de ayer despertó preciosa en los Montes Tatras. Los más de 20ºC que se registraban en Zakopane motivaron a un buen número de turistas a lanzarse a realizar excursiones y caminatas por los senderos de montaña. Sin embargo, *las condiciones empeoraron repentinamente *y el mal tiempo se cernió sobre la zona con inusitada rapidez.

La meteorología ha dado muestras de continuar *igual durante la jornada de hoy*, en la que se esperan nuevas tormentas a lo largo de la tarde. Las autoridades han recomendado evitar las salidas al monte hoy.
*Rayos asesinos*
El viento comenzó a soplar con fuerza, la lluvia también fue intensa a ratos e incluso la niebla dificultó la visibilidad en muchos puntos. Pero lo peor fueron las *descargas eléctricas*. Muchísimos rayos cayeron sobre las cumbres rocosas de los Tatras. *Un hombre fue alcanzado en Eslovaquia y murió al golpearse con las rocas al caer*.
Pero la peor situación se dio en el *Giewont*, un pico de 1.895 metros muy cercano y claramente visible desde Zakopane. La enorme *cruz metálica de 15 metros *erigida en su cumbre en 1901 –destino de peregrinaciones religiosas– ejerció de reclamo para un rayo que provocó la *muerte de dos adultos y dos niños*. La descarga eléctrica *se transmitió a través de las cadenas instaladas como equipamiento fijo *para ayudar a ascender hasta la cima, provocando heridas por quemaduras a un grupo de al menos otras 80 personas.
Posteriormente, se supo que ese mismo rayo -o el pánico consiguiente- provocó también que *varias personas se despeñaran por el agreste lado norte del Giewont*. Los equipos de rescate, no obstante, no habían conseguido cifrar todavía las personas que estarían desaparecidas a causa de dicho accidente.
*“Como un atentado terrorista”*
Los efectos de la tormenta no se han circunscrito al Giewont, sino que muchos otros lugares de los Tatras se han visto afectados. Los excursionistas heridos han sido dirigidos a varios hospitales de la zona, en los que se han registrado *al menos 157 personas atendidas*. Una de ellas, un ciudadano portugués, se halla en estado grave y ha sido trasladado al hospital de Cracovia. 
Un responsable del operativo de rescate ha señalado que han tratado la alarma *como si fuera un atentado terrorista*, que hubiera perpetrado un ataque indiscriminado en el Giewont y otras zonas de los Tatras.
*Un espeleólogo muerto y otro desaparecido*
Por otro lado y en paralelo a la tragedia de ayer, un grupo de rescate llevaba desde el sábado trabajando en el intento de localización de *dos espeleólogos desaparecidos *tras quedar atrapados a unos 400-500 metros en la *Jaskinia Wielka Śnieżna *(Gran Cueva Nevada), la mayor cavidad de Polonia, también en los Tatras. Ayer mismo se localizó a *uno de ellos, fallecido*. Su compañero todavía no ha sido encontrado, aunque los equipos de rescate son pesimistas y no creen que haya posibilidades de encontrarlo con vida.

@NORDWAND


----------



## Cormac (27 Ago 2019)

Mueren dos montañeros. Uno de 75 por una caída y otro de 54 de un infarto.

Mueren un montañero catalán de 75 años tras una caída en Pineta y un senderista andaluz de 54 por un infarto en Ordesa

*HUESCA*
*Mueren un montañero catalán de 75 años tras una caída en Pineta y un senderista andaluz de 54 por un infarto en Ordesa*
*Ya son siete las personas que han perdido la vida este mes de agosto en la provincia de Huesca en actividades de montaña. De ellas, cinco sufrieron accidentes y otras dos fallecieron por paros cardiacos.*









Imagen de archivo de un rescate realizado este verano por la Guardia Civil.Guardia Civil
El mes de agosto sigue tiñendo de luto la montaña. La Guardia Civil ha rescatado este lunes los *cuerpos sin vida* de *un montañero catalán de 75 años* tras despeñarse en el *collado de Góriz*, en Pineta, y a *un senderista gaditano de 54 años* que había sufrido un infarto en la *Senda de los Cazadores* de Ordesa. Con estas *ya son siete las personas que han perdido la vida este mes en actividades de montaña *en la provincia de Huesca, aunque dos de ellas no se consideran accidentes ya que sufrieron paros cardíacos. Agosto de 2018 se cerró solo con dos víctimas.

El aviso del siniestro mortal se ha recibido en torno a las 13.30 informando que una persona se había precipitado *entre el Collado de Goriz y la Fontblanca*, en la zona de *Pineta*. Se han dirigido al lugar *el Greim de Boltaña, la Unidad Aérea de la Guardia Civil con base en Benasque y el médico del 061*. Tras localizar al accidentado a unos 500 metros del collado de Goriz en dirección Fontblanca, el médico *únicamente ha podido certificar su fallecimiento*, por lo que han evacuado el cadáver en helicóptero hasta Boltaña y de allí al depósito a la espera de autopsia. El fallecido es *un vecino de Olot (Gerona) de 75 años, el cual sufrió una caída de unos 15 o 20 metros*.
El segundo aviso informaba de que un *senderista* había sufrido un *ataque al corazón*cuando se encontraba en la *senda de los Cazadores* (Ordesa). El mismo personal se ha desplazado al lugar y han encontrado al senderista con *dos médicos que casualmente se encontraban de paso por ese lugar y le estaban realizando las maniobras de reanimación, aunque sin éxito*. Los especialistas de montaña han introducido el cuerpo en una camilla para evacuarlo en helicóptero hasta Boltaña y de allí al depósito a la espera de autopsia. Se trata de *un varón de 55 años y vecino de San Fernando (Cádiz)*.

@NORDWAND


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Ago 2019)

...con lo sencillo y agradable que es dar paseitos por sendas y prados.

¿Qué necesidad hay de subir a las montañas?


----------



## JoseII (27 Ago 2019)

En Austria llevan un veranito de gente despeñada de 3 pares de narices....

Schneeloch verschluckt Wanderer: Erst die Frau, dann den Retter - Dritter hatte kein Handy dabei

Wanderin aus Baden-Württemberg stirbt bei Sturz in Österreich

56-jähriger Deutscher stürzt beim Wandern ab und stirbt

Brandenburger (60) stürzt beim Wandern ab und stirbt


----------



## Cormac (1 Sep 2019)

Francés de 25 años. Sufrió una caída de 100 metros. 


La muerte de un francés en Ordesa eleva a ocho los fallecidos este mes en la montaña

@NORDWAND 

HUESCA
La muerte de un francés en Ordesa eleva a ocho los fallecidos este mes en la montaña
La Guardia Civil y una médico del 061 ha logrado reanimar al montañero, de 25 años, tras sufrir una caída de 100 metros y lo han trasladado en helicóptero para que lo evacuara el del 112, pero finalmente ha fallecido. 
ACTUALIZADA 31/08/2019 A LAS 22:29 RUBÉN DARÍO NÚÑEZ

La provincia de Huesca cierra agosto con un trágico balance en la montaña. La muerte este sábado de un joven francés de 25 años, B. A. M. tras una caída de 100 metros en la zona de la Forqueta de los Gavietos, en el Parque Nacional de Ordesa, eleva a ocho el número de personas que han perdido la vida este mes mientras realizaban actividades deportivas en la naturaleza, aunque dos de ellas no están considerados como accidentes porque fueron a causa de infartos. En lo que va de verano son ya 12 fallecidos y en todo el año, 15.


Según ha informado la Guardia Civil, sobre las 12.30 se ha recibido un aviso en el Greim de Boltaña por parte de los equipos de salvamento franceses, que a su vez habían recibido una llamada informando que una persona había sufrido una caída de unos 100 metros y se encontraba inconsciente en la zona de la Forqueta de los Gavietos (Goriz). 

Al lugar se ha dirigido el Greim de Boltaña con el helicóptero de Benasque y la médico del 061. Al llegar, había muchas nubes y ha comenzado a llover, por lo que la aeronave ha tenido que dejar a especialistas y a la médico con un apoyo parcial. Estos han localizado al accidentado, que estaba inconsciente y había entrado en parada cardíaca, por lo que le han realizado las maniobras de reanimación durante unos 30 minutos. Al apreciar nuevamente pulso, han decidido introducir al accidentado en la camilla y evacuarlo mediante un ciclo de grúa lo más rápido posible, dado que las nubes estaban cerrando completamente la zona y comenzaba a llover más intensamente.


Al llegar el helicóptero e iniciar el ciclo de grúa, en la zona estaba granizando fuertemente, por lo que la maniobra, ya arriesgada de por si, se ha tenido que realizar muy rápidamente para salir del lugar cuanto antes y trasladar al herido hasta la pradera de Ordesa, donde se encontraba el helicóptero medicalizado del 112 Sos Aragón. Allí estaba todo preparado para su evacuación, pero no se ha podido llevar a cabo dado que finalmente el montañero ha fallecido.

Solo esta semana ha habido otros dos fallecidos con un montañero catalán de 75 años que se despeñó en el collado de Góriz, en Pineta, y de un senderista andaluz de 55 años que sufrió un infarto en la senda de los Cazadores de Ordesa.


----------



## Cormac (1 Sep 2019)

EN ITALIA
*Muere un excursionista novato que contó en Instagram que se había perdido*
*Gabriele Puccia usó las redes sociales para despedirse en plan broma por si no encontraba el camino de vuelta





*

Muere un excursionista novato que contó en Instagram que se había perdido

Un joven italiano ha fallecido cuando pretendía realizar una excursión por el Ponte Tibetano devall val Sorda (Verona). Gabriele Puccia tenía solo 27 años y estaba haciendo turismo en solitario por la zona cuando se perdió en un sendero. Utilizó sus stories de Instagram para bromear diciendo que no encontraba el camino de vuelta y aprovechó para despedirse por si algo salía mal. Acabó cayendo por un acantilado y los equipos de rescate lo han encontrado este sábado sin vida.

En la serie de vídeos que compartió en Instagram, Puccia contaba que estaba allí por recomendación de su hermana. Todo se torció al poco de empezar la excursión. Se despistó y ya no supo volver al lugar donde había aparcado el coche. “Cretino de mí, que no he puesto la localización en el mapa”, comentó para sus seguidores.

abriele Puccia, que había sido árbitro de fútbol en categorías regionales y ahora era fisioterapeuta, confesó en los vídeos que nunca había hecho una excursión en su vida, pero que aún así se adentró en la zona a pesar de las advertencias de que era una ruta con dificultad media.

“En caso de ir todo mal pido disculpas a las personas a las que he hecho daño, también me disculpo con los que he traicionado. Si todo va mal, pues me despido. Adiós”, fue lo último que dijo en Instagram.

El cuerpo sin vida de este joven fue localizado por los equipos de rescate de Verona en la madrugada del sábado. Se había caído por un acantilado de unos diez metros de altura.

@NORDWAND


----------



## Cormac (8 Sep 2019)

Un escalador israelí de 21 años y un hombre de 65.

La montaña aragonesa ha afrontado un fin de semana trágico, dejando a dos personas fallecidas. Este sábado, un hombre de 65 años y procedente de Cornellá de Llobregat perdía la vida en Collao del Pico Palas (Sallent de Gállego) tras sufrir una caída. También ha resultado muerto un escalador israelí de 21 años este domingo al precipitarse 30 metros, cayendo en la llamada Cueva de los Cazadores, en la zona de Bierge. Dos fatales accidentes que han terminado con el peor de los desenlaces.

La muerte de dos montañeros este fin de semana eleva a 14 los fallecidos este fatídico verano

*La muerte de dos montañeros este fin de semana eleva a 14 los fallecidos este fatídico verano*
*Este domingo ha perdido la vida un escalador al precipitarse desde 30 metros en la cueva de los Cazadores (Rodellar) y el sábado falleció otro tras sufrir una caída en el collado del pico Palas (Sallent de Gállego) 
Un escalador ha fallecido este domingo tras sufrir una accidente en la llamada Cueva de los Cazadores (Rodellar). El hombre, de cuya identidad todavía no se tienen datos, ha caído desde una altura de 30 metros. Es la segunda víctima mortal en la montaña de Huesca este fin de semana, y la decimocuarta de un verano especialmente trágico en la provincia altoaragonesa en cuanto a la práctica de este deporte, con un mes de agosto que ha dejado un fallecido cada cuatro días. 
Hacia las 12.00 de este domingo se ha recibido en la central 062 de la Guardia Civil un aviso informando de que un escalador había sufrido un accidente, precipitándose desde una altura de unos 30 metros. Estaba acompañado por otras personas y se encontraba en situación crítica, por lo que inmediatamente se ha activado a efectivos del Ereim de Huesca, el helicóptero con base en la capital oscense y un enfermero del 061, que acudieron al lugar del suceso.
Hacia las 12.00 de este domingo se ha recibido en la central 062 de la Guardia Civil un aviso informando de que un escalador había sufrido un accidente, precipitándose desde una altura de unos 30 metros. Estaba acompañado por otras personas y se encontraba en situación crítica, por lo que inmediatamente se ha activado a efectivos del Ereim de Huesca, el helicóptero con base en la capital oscense y un enfermero del 061, que acudieron al lugar del suceso.*
El otro accidente mortal se produjo este sábado, en el término de Sallent de Gállego. Un hombre de 65 años, vecino de Cornellá de Llobregat (Barcelona), falleció tras sufrir una caída en el collado Pico Palas.
El aviso de lo ocurrido se recibió *llamada a través del Centro de Cooperación Policial y Aduanero de Canfranc*, informando de que un montañero se había precipitado en el collado Pico Palas y de que, según su compañero de actividad, se encontraba fallecido.

@NORDWAND


----------



## Cormac (30 Sep 2019)

Muere un montañero francés en un pico de Canfranc

@NORDWAND 
*Muere un montañero francés en un pico de Canfranc*
*El hombre, de 68 años, se precipitó 100 metros por una ladera. Se eleva a 15 la cifra de víctimas mortales en el Pirineo aragonés entre junio y septiembre. La Guardia Civil ha efectuado 11 rescates durante este fin de semana.*








Preparando la evacuación de una escaladora accidentada en el Pueyo de Araguás el sábadoGuardia Civil
Un* montañero francés de 68 años *murió este domingo al *precipitarse 100 metros* por una ladera de hierbas y piedras en el *pico del Águila*, en el término municipal de Canfranc. Con este fallecimiento se eleva a* 15 la cifra de víctimas mortales en el Pirineo altoaragonés entre los meses de junio y septiembre*. Es uno de los peores registros de los últimos años, exceptuando el pasado, con* 17 personas muertas en estas mismas fechas.*


----------



## Cormac (1 Oct 2019)

François Cazzanelli, récord de velocidad en el Manaslu: CB-cima-CB en 17h 43’ - Desnivel.com

*Muerte durante el descenso*
En otro orden de cosas, el *Manaslu *registraba la triste muerte de *Rita Bladyko*, alpinista polaca de 50 años de edad. Según parece, fue hallada sin vida en los alrededores del campo 3 durante su descenso desde la cumbre.
Según medios de comunicación de Polonia, Bladyko comenzó a sentirse mal ya en el campo 4 y fue ayudada a descender por sus sherpas hasta el C3. Al día siguiente fue hallada sin vida, sentada delante de su tienda, según el testimonio de la alpinista también polaca *Magda Gorzkowska*.

@NORDWAND


----------



## Cormac (2 Oct 2019)

*ASTURIAS*
*Muere una mujer de 65 años al despeñarse cuando recorría la ruta del Cares*
*La mujer se despeñó tras sufrir un tropezón en una de las sendas más conocidas de los Picos de Europa.*

Muere una mujer de 65 años al despeñarse cuando recorría la ruta del Cares

*Una mujer de 65 años ha muerto esta tarde tras despeñarse desde unos cien metros* de altura* cuando hacía la ruta del Cares junto a un grupo de montaña*, según han informado fuentes del Servicio de Emergencias del Principado de *Asturias* (SEPA) y de la *Guardia Civil*.
La excursionista* iba acompañada de varios amigos* que acompañaban a un grupo de montaña Ensidesa, que había programado para esta semana tres salidas *para recorrer una de las sendas más conocidas de los Picos de Europa.*
Las mismas fuentes han señalado que el grupo había accedido al antiguo camino del Cares, que discurre cerca del cauce del río, y que* la mujer se despeñó tras sufrir un tropezón.*
Tras varios intentos de rescate por parte del helicóptero del Servicio de Emergencias (SEPA) y después de constatar que la mujer había fallecido, la Guardia Civil se hizo cargo del levantamiento del cadáver para proceder a su traslado al Instituto de Medicina Legal de Oviedo.
*La ruta del Cares discurre a lo largo de once kilómetros de la garganta creada por el río que le da nombre *entre la localidad asturiana de Puente Poncebos y las leonesas de Posada de Valdeón y Caín y su espectacularidad y el *moderado desnivel *de la denominada "garganta divina" la convierten en idónea para la práctica del senderismo. 

@NORDWAND


----------



## Cormac (3 Oct 2019)

*Localizan el cuerpo del ex preso de ETA José Miguel Etxeandia tras pasar 4 días desaparecido en el Gorbea*
*El cuerpo ha sido localizado este mediodía; el hombre llevaba desaparecido desde el pasado domingo, cuando su familia denunció los hechos.*

Localizan el cuerpo del ex preso de ETA José Miguel Etxeandia tras pasar 4 días desaparecido en el Gorbea

El cadáver del ex preso de ETA *José Miguel Etxeandia Meabe* ha sido hallado sobre la una del mediodía de este jueves en la parte vizcaína del monte Gorbea, en la zona de Itxina, según ha informado el* Movimiento pro Amnistia*.
El dispositivo de búsqueda, coordinado por un técnico de Emergencias, se estableció tras la interposición de una denuncia por la desaparición del montañero de 59 años de edad José Miguel Etxeandia Meabe, excolaborador de ETA, *que desapareció el pasado domingo por la tarde en la zona de las campas de Arraba*.

@NORDWAND

@zapatitos


----------



## J-Z (3 Oct 2019)

Pobrecito etarra, siempre saludaba.


----------



## Cormac (8 Oct 2019)

Ale, el militar enamorado que murió al caer por un acantilado al enseñar a su novia las vistas en Tenerife
@NORDWAND 
*Ale, el militar enamorado que murió al caer por un acantilado al enseñar a su novia las vistas en Tenerife*
*El joven caminaba junto a su novia por la zona de Los Riscos de Martiánez (Tenerife). En una zona estrecha, resbaló y cayó. 
Ale disfrutaba junto a su novia de las vistas en un lugar privilegiado, situado en una caleta en Los Riscos de Martiánez (Tenerife). En un momento dado, el joven de 23 años resbaló y se precipitó al agua. Ese día había bandera roja. La chica hizo todo lo posible para ayudar a Ale, un joven atlético y de profesión militar, pero que no puedo salir del bravo mar debido a la intensidad de este. En el dispositivo de búsqueda participaron un helicóptero del Grupo de Emergencias y Salvamento (GES) del Gobierno de Canarias. Finalmente, el cuerpo de Ale fue encontrado cerca del Puerto de la Cruz y fue trasladado hasta el muelle del mismo municipio. Allí, sus compañeros militares que participaron en la búsqueda, así como su familiares le despidieron entre aplausos. La madre de Ale se ha querido despedir de su hijo a través de las redes sociales y ha querido desmentir algunas informaciones publicadas: "Quiero que sepan que no se hacían ningún selfie, ya que tengo su teléfono móvil que estaba dentro de la mochila que llevaba". "Buen viaje hijo mío, siempre estaré a tu lado aunque no me veas, siempre estarás en mí y estoy orgullosa de ti SIEMPRE", ha despedido al joven. *
*Ale se resbaló y cayó*
Ale había se había formado para ser *militar*. Vivía junto a su madre y sus dos hermanas en *Santa Cruz de Tenerife*, donde trabajaba en una de las bases de la ciudad. Su madre le define como un chico "*físicamente preparado y sano*". El pasado 5 de octubre, se dirigió con su novia a Los Riscos de Martiánez. Se trata de una zona muy transitada por los jóvenes, pero que no goza de la seguridad adecuada -tal y como ha confirmado la progenitora-. Desde allí, se puede observar el mar en todo su *esplendor*y unas vistas privilegiadas.









Justo cuando caminaban por una zona estrecha del acantilado, Ale se *resbaló* y cayó al mar. Su novia intentó con todas sus fuerzas ayudar al joven, pero la fuerza del mar se lo impidió. "Le voy a estar eternamente agradecida por todo durante toda mi vida", ha explicado la madre a través de un comunicado. Enseguida, el *Centro Coordinador de Emergencias y Seguridad del Gobierno de Canarias* activó
dispositivo de búsqueda. En el mismo, intervinieron el helicóptero del Grupo de Emergencias y Salvamento (GES) del Gobierno de Canarias.
*"Por favor, no vayan a ese lugar"
Tras dos días de incansable búsqueda, el cuerpo del joven aparecía en una zona cercana al Puerto de la Cruz. Fue trasladado hasta el muelle de la ciudad turística por una embarcación de la Guardia Civil. Allí le estaban esperando sus familiares y amigos -muchos de ellos participaron en el rescate- y le despidieron entre aplausos.Me has dado la vida desde el primer momento en que vi tu carita bonita encima de mi vientre y por ti luchare para que tus hermanas de esto aprendan también mucho", ha explicado la madre a través de su perfil de Facebook. La progenitora ha querido resaltar lo buena persona que era su hijo y ha querido aclarar las informaciones sobre cómo se produjo la muerte: "No se encontraba haciéndose ningún selfie". "Me enseñaste siempre en cada paso que diste, y ahora me estás enseñando, a tener paciencia y a ser constante. Me enseñaste a conectar conmigo y siempre ser yo misma. Te juro Ale que será así desde este momento. Te quiero Ale, para siempre", ha concluido. 
También, la mujer ha pedido que se tenga cuidado en la zona: "¡Por favor! No vayan a ese lugar". Además, ha querido agradecer a la Cruz Roja en Santa Cruz de Tenerife por el despliegue de medios "en todos los sentidos y en todo momento, desde que yo llegué al lugar, para devolverme lo antes posible a mi niño y ayudar a parar el sufrimiento y angustia".*


----------



## Cormac (12 Oct 2019)

Un alpinista húngaro muere en el Trisul (7.120 m), un pico clave en la historia del himalayismo - Desnivel.com

*Un alpinista húngaro muere en el Trisul (7.120 m), un pico clave en la historia del himalayismo*
Peter Wittek fue sepultado por una avalancha mientras estaba en su tienda del C2. Este fue el primer sietemil de la historia (1907) y la primera montaña del Himalaya que se escaló usando oxígeno suplementario.
Autor: Isaac Fernández | No hay comentarios |Compartir:
Trisul (7.120 m), en el Himalaya indio Michael Scalet

Trisul (7.120 m), en el Himalaya indio

Peter Wittek, fallecido en el Trisul
Esta semana nos llegaba la noticia del fallecimiento de *Peter Wittek *en el *Trisul *(Himalaya indio), ocurrido el pasado 29 de septiembre. Formaba parte de una expedición húngara de seis miembros. Peter y otra alpinista decidieron permanecer en el C2 (5.850 m) mientras sus cuatro compañeros proseguían hacia el campo 3.


Metidos en sus respectivas tiendas, soportaban la intensa nevada que se desencadenó ese día. Justo antes del mediodía, *una avalancha arrasó el C2*. Samie, la compañera de expedición de Peter, fue arrastrada dentro de su tienda unos 200 metros ladera abajo, aunque pudo salir milagrosamente indemne. No vio ni rastro de la tienda verde de Peter Wittek.
Samie consiguió hallar la radio y *a las 12:15 horas pudo contactar con el campo base y activar la alarma*. No así con sus compañeros, cuyo walkie talkie sintonizaba una frecuencia diferente. Estos bajaron del C3 cuatro horas más tarde, cuando ya se habían acumulado otros 10 cm de nieve fresca. No tuvieron demasiado tiempo para buscar a su compañero desaparecido antes de verse obligados a montar un *vivac de fortuna *con la ayuda de la tienda dañada de Samie, sin comida, agua ni gas.

Al día siguiente, 30 de septiembre, hicieron algunos esfuerzos más para hallar a Peter Wittek, sin éxito. Finalmente descendieron al campo base. *El equipo de rescate llegó dos días más tarde *y la búsqueda del cuerpo del desaparecido continúa, de momento sin resultados.
*Primer sietemil de la historia*
El *Trisul *(7.120 m) ya tenía su sitio en la historia del alpinismo. Esta montaña de tres cimas (_trishul _es el nombre en sánscrito del tridente, el arma de la diosa Shiva) se sitúa en el anillo de cumbres que circundan el santuario del Nanda Devi y fue el *primer sietemil que se ascendió en la historia, en 1907*, a cargo de una expedición británica.
*Tom Longstaff *exploró el Trisul por primera vez desde la perspectiva alpinística en 1905. Descartó entonces las vertientes oeste y sur. En 1907, regresó con un equipo mayor y se centró en la cara norte, que lograron escalar hasta la arista norte, que los llevó a la cumbre el 12 de junio de aquel año. Además de Longstaff, también participaron de la cima los guías alpinos *Alexis Brocherel, Henri Brocherel *y el gurkha *Karbir*.
El Trisul de Tom Longstaff mantuvo el récord de montaña más alta coronada durante cuatro años, hasta que en 1911 el escocés *Alex Kellas *y sus dos sherpas hollaron el *Pauhunri *(7.128 m), en la frontera entre el Sikkim y el Tíbet.
*Primera montaña del Himalaya con oxígeno*
Otro dato relevante relacionado con la ascensión del Trisul se refiere al hecho de que fue la *primera gran montaña del Himalaya que se ascendió utilizando exígeno suplementario*. En 1907 ya hacía más de 30 años que se llevaban a cabo experimentos con oxígeno en los Alpes. Tom Longstaff y sus compañeros de expedición A.L. Mumm y Charles Bruce se llevaron al Garhwal unos *pequeños generadores de oxígeno *para utilizar durante la ascensión. A pesar del éxito de la misma, no fue posible valorar científicamente la ayuda que estos dispositivos habían significado.
De hecho, hasta las expediciones al *Everest de la década de 1920*, con la participación del pionero *George Finch*, no se empieza a caminar de forma sólida hacia los *sistemas de circuito abierto de oxígeno *que han evolucionado hasta los sofisticados dispositivos de hoy en día.

@NORDWAND


----------



## Cormac (19 Oct 2019)

Muere un montañero de 65 años por un infarto en Ansó
@NORDWAND 

*Muere un montañero de 65 años por un infarto en Ansó*
*El suceso se ha producido en la Mesa de los Tres Reyes. Unos excursionistas que pasaban por allí y eran médicos han intentado reanimarlo durante una hora, sin éxito.
Un montañero ha fallecido en la mañana de este sábado a causa de un infarto en el Pirineo. El suceso ha tenido lugar en la Mesa de los Tres Reyes, en el término municipal de Ansó. Hasta allí ha acudido el equipo de la Guardia Civil de Montaña de Jaca, el helicóptero con base en Huesca y un médico del 061. El aparato aterrizó en la ladera situada junto al refugio de Linza para proceder a evacuarlo. *
La víctima ha sido identificada como J. R. J. M., madrileño *de 65 años de edad. *Según ha informado la Guardia Civil, en torno a las 11.45, se ha recibido un aviso en la central del 062 comunicando que *un hombre que se encontraba ascendiendo al pico de la Mesa de los Tres Reyes se había desvanecido* y se encontraban realizándole maniobras de reanimación.
El helicóptero ha sobrevolado la zona y ha localizado a un grupo numeroso de personas que hacían señales pidiendo auxilio. *Casualmente unos montañeros que pasaban por allí eran médicos y le han estado haciendo maniobras de recuperación cardio-pulmonar,* junto con los acompañantes de la víctima. El intento por salvarle la vida ha durado una hora, pero no han conseguido reanimarlo, por lo que el médico del 061 solo ha podido certificar el falleciendo.


----------



## Cormac (20 Oct 2019)

Aparte de la desgracia, el compañero está detenido porque ha salido a la luz que estaban escalando sin el permiso necesario. Vamos, que se habían querido ahorrar las tasas que impone Nepal.
Unas vacaciones cojonudas.

Muere un montañero español cuando escalaba una cumbre en el Himalaya

@NORDWAND








‌
Tenía 44 años
*Muere un montañero español cuando escalaba una cumbre en el Himalaya*
La Información
domingo, 20 octubre 2019, 18:18
Al parecer falleció cuando descendía después de hacer cumbre en el pico Chukima Go en el Himalaya nepalí, informaron los servicios de rescate.

Un montañero español murió el sábado cuando descendía después de hacer cumbre en el pico Chukima Go en el Himalaya nepalí, informaron los servicios de rescate que trasladaron este domingo el cuerpo a Katmandú.
La Oficina de Policía del Distrito de Dolakaha identificó al escalador fallecido como Luis Felipe Valverde Guzmán, madrileño de 44 años. "Guzmán perdió la vida después de caer en el desfiladero m*ientras descendía después de escalar con éxito la montaña *de 6.258 metros", señaló el portavoz policial en declaraciones recogidas por The Himalayan Times-.

*Acciones contra el superviviente*
Según la fuente, solo dos españoles habían recibido permisos para escalar el Chukima Go este otoño, "pero los nombres del escalador fallecido y el superviviente no estaban en el listado del departamento". El español con vida, que había sido ingresado en un hospital de Katmandú, ya ha sido dado de alta.
"Hemos incautado el pasaporte del superviviente y procederemos a llevar a cabo acciones legales contra él", concluyó la directora del Departamento de Turismo.
Durante la temporada de escalada de otoño en Nepal, que finaliza a mediados de noviembre, las autoridades nepalíes habían entregado permisos a 998 montañeros extranjeros.


Muere Felipe Valverde "Tronko" cuando descendía del Chuki Mago (6.287 m). - Desnivel.com


----------



## Cormac (21 Oct 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Aparte de la desgracia, el compañero está detenido porque ha salido a la luz que estaban escalando sin el permiso necesario. Vamos, que se habían querido ahorrar las tasas que impone Nepal.
> Unas vacaciones cojonudas.
> 
> Muere un montañero español cuando escalaba una cumbre en el Himalaya
> ...



Un amigo le escribe una carta póstuma. Parece que no ha aprendido nada. 


David Palmada "Pelut": "Tronko, allá donde estés sigue cabalgando". - Desnivel.com


*David Palmada «Pelut»: «Tronko, allá donde estés sigue cabalgando».*
David Palmada «Pelut» ha escrito este texto en el que refleja sus sentimientos ante la pérdida de su amigo Felipe Valverde «Tronko». Un amigo al que define como «puro, discreto, motivado, apasionado, amante de lo auténtico, pero sobre todo sencillo… muy sencillo».
Autor: Desnivel | 1 comentario |Compartir:
Felipe Valverde «Tronko» (izda), David Palmada «Pelut» y Paca durante la apertura de Club bondage en Mont Rebei (A4, 6b), marzo 2011. 

*No sé por qué la vida se empeña en arrebatarnos a aquellos con los que tenemos más afinidad,*_ aquellos con los que compartimos grandes aventuras o simplemente aquellos con los que compartimos nuestra vida cotidiana.
*Está claro que todos vamos a morir*, soy muy consciente de ello. Ahora mismo estoy escribiendo muy cabreado, cabreado no sé exactamente de qué, ni porqué, pues tengo cada día más claro de que va esto de la vida…_*una vida que intentamos vivir al máximo, una vida que intento exprimir tanto como me es posible.
Mi amigo «Tronko» lo tenía muy claro. *_Pasamos _*largas horas charlando sobre esta vida nómada que le gustaba llevar*_, una vida de la cual yo he aprendido mucho, una vida sin lujos, una vida en el filo de la navaja siempre pensando en vertical, muchas veces sin más que una triste y destartalada furgo para poder dormir._





*«Tronko» tenía una pasión desmesurada con un único fin: escalar, cuanto más mejor, con quien sea cuando sea y lo que sea.*_ «Y ya, si eso, cuando tenga que echar unas horillas en el curro las haré para poder seguir pagando la gasofa para poder cambiar de sector»._
*Recuerdo muy bien esas largas charlas en la hamaca.*_ Siempre he dicho que una gran escalada dura marca mucho. Con «Tronko» compartimos momentos que recordaré siempre, hasta que llegue mi hora o hasta que el puto Alzheimer se apodere de mí._
*Combato el dolor que me produce la dura noticia de que mi amigo ya no está con rabia y terapia de choque de tío duro*_, pero sé que tarde o temprano explotaré en un baño de lágrimas que intentaré frenar acordándome de esos momentos brutales que el puto zumbado de mi colega me regaló. _*Me jode no poder devolverle esa pedrada que reventó mi casco, que guardo y guardaré con muchísimo cariño hasta el fin.
Cada día me jode más que mis amigos se vayan sin despedirse, pero no se lo tengo en cuenta, pues yo pienso hacer lo mismo…*
_Poco puedo decir a los más allegados del «tronki”._* Fuerza, muchísima fuerza y, sobre todo, no olvidemos qué es lo que movía su motor.*_ Eso que tanto amamos muchas veces nos termina quitando el privilegio de seguir disfrutando de ello._
*Me alegra pensar que mi colega se ha ido disfrutando de lo que más le apasionaba,*_ y se de sobras que se ha ido sin miedo, feliz y disfrutando de su pasión, difícil de entender._
*Las palabras no bastan para apaciguar el dolor y el vacío que el tronki nos a dejad*_o, pero yo seré fuerte, y desde hoy y para siempre el tronki viajará a mi lado en todos mis días, al igual que por desgracia una larga lista de colegas que cada día de mi vida están presentes. _*Eso es lo mejor que podemos hacer: recordar, sentir y terminar partiéndote la caja de esos buenos momentos que por suerte la vida nos ha dejado compartir juntos.
Tronko allá donde estés sigue cabalgando,*_ pero haz el favor de poner algún seguro, que cuando me toque subir a mi me voy a cagar vivo…_
Te quiero tio…
*David Palmada «Pelut»*


----------



## Cormac (23 Oct 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Un amigo le escribe una carta póstuma. Parece que no ha aprendido nada.
> 
> 
> David Palmada "Pelut": "Tronko, allá donde estés sigue cabalgando". - Desnivel.com
> ...



Estaban escalando ilegalmente sin permisos, y ahora piden ayuda económica.


----------



## Cormac (25 Oct 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Un amigo le escribe una carta póstuma. Parece que no ha aprendido nada.
> 
> 
> David Palmada "Pelut": "Tronko, allá donde estés sigue cabalgando". - Desnivel.com
> ...



El permiso costaba solo 125 dólares. 


*Nepal prohíbe la entrada durante 5 años al compañero del montañero español fallecido en el Himalaya*
David Suela Fernández fue rescatado el domingo, junto al cadáver de Luis Felipe Valverde. Estaban escalando sin permiso
El Gobierno de Nepal impuso este jueves la prohibición de entrada al país durante 5 años al montañero español *David Suela Fernández*, después de ser descubierto escalando ilegalmente en el Himalaya este fin de semana a raíz de la muerte el sábado de su compañero de escalada *Luis Felipe Valverde Guzmán*, también español. Suela, de 40 años, fue rescatado el domingo junto al cadáver de Valverde, de 44, que falleció al sufrir un accidente el día anterior mientras escalaba sin permisos oficiales el pico Chukima Go (6.258 metros), en la frontera entre Nepal y China.
Valverde falleció al desatarse su cuerda, según las autoridades nepalíes, que insisten en que no llevaba los equipos adecuados, mientras que Suela fue rescatado el domingo y llevado a un hospital de Katmandú, donde reconoció no haber adquirido los permisos de escalada, que tienen un coste de 125 dólares por persona.
El portavoz del Ministerio nepalí de Turismo, Ghanshyam Upadhyaya, informó a Efe de la sanción gubernamental tomada en base a la recomendación del Departamento de Turismo, que emite los permisos. *"Una vez que sea deportado, a Suela no se le permitirá entrar en Nepal durante cinco años"*, subrayó Upadhyaya.
"El fuerte castigo ha sido impuesto para desalentar tales prácticas en Nepal", remarcó. Una vez realizada la autopsia a Valverde, su cuerpo será entregado a las autoridades españolas en Katmandú para su repatriación.
*UN PERMISO DE 125 DÓLARES*
El permiso de escalada para el pico Chukima Go cuesta 125 dólares por persona y, de acuerdo con la ley, el Gobierno puede imponer una multa del doble de esa tarifa si se encuentra a alguien escalando la montaña ilegalmente.
Aunque Efe no logró contactar con Suela, en su declaración ante Acharya, publicada en un comunicado por el Ministerio de Turismo, *el superviviente admitió su error y aseguró sentirse culpable por ello*. Según el relato de Suela publicado, éste y su acompañante fallecido viajaron a Nepal a través de una agencia de turismo local, cuyo nombre no fue revelado, pero ninguno de sus representantes les recibió a su llegada al aeropuerto de Katmandú.

Después los españoles *se desplazaron al área de Gaurishankar, donde se encuentra el pico en el que sufrieron el accidente*, pero no solicitaron el permiso de escalada, algo que, reconoció Suela, fue "un gran error", según el comunicado. En la declaración ante Acharya, el superviviente señaló al respecto que la montaña les resultó "tan hermosa y atractiva" que no pudieron resistir "el impulso de comenzar a escalarla".
*FALTA DE EQUIPO O PREPARACIÓN*
De acuerdo con Acharya, Valverde pudo haber fallecido por no tener el equipo necesario o la suficiente preparación. *El montañero español murió al desatarse su cuerda mientras descendía la montaña* y, según los rescatadores, el cuerpo fue hallado en una garganta de unos 700 metros de profundidad. Una vez sea realizada la autopsia, el cuerpo de Valverde será entregado a las autoridades españolas en Katmandú para su repatriación.
Durante la temporada de escalada de otoño en Nepal, que finaliza a mediados de noviembre, las autoridades nepalíes habían entregado permisos a 998 montañeros extranjeros.


----------



## Cormac (2 Nov 2019)

Estuvo anteriormente luchando junto a los kurdos de voluntario.
Un descerebrado.

Fallece un montañero zaragozano en el Himalaya de Nepal

*Fallece un montañero zaragozano en el Himalaya de Nepal*
*Se trata de Fernando Sánchez Grassa, de 44 años. Le acompañaban otros dos zaragozanos, los hermanos Jesús y Juan Carlos del Cerro. Uno de ellos dio el aviso y el otro ha tenido que ser atendido de hipotermia.








*


*Un montañero zaragozano, Fernando Sánchez Grassa, de 44 años*, ha fallecido escalando el pico Himlung de la cordillera del Himalaya en Nepal, según ha informado la embajada de este país asiático a través de la Delegación del Gobierno en Aragón.
Según estas fuentes, el montañero estaba acompañado de* otros dos zaragozanos, los hermanos Juan Carlos y Jesús del Cerro Millán.* *Uno de ellos bajó a dar el aviso* del accidente a las autoridades nepalíes. *El otro fue atendido* por el equipo de rescate en el lugar del suceso debido a una *hipotermiaSegún 'The Himalayan Times', Sánchez Grassa falleció en el Campo III, de regreso de la cumbre, de 7.126 metros. El mismo rotativo asegura que Fernando alertó durante el descenso de que se encontraba afectado de ceguera de la nieve y describe al zaragozano como un experimentado guía de montaña. Sánchez Grassa y los hermanos Del Cerro formaban parte de una expedición de ocho miembros. Los otros cinco decidieron abandonar en el ascenso. Fuentes de la embajada comunicaron que ya están en marcha los trámites para la repatriación del cuerpo del zaragozano. El herido ha sido asimismo trasladado a un hospital para ser tratado de su hipotermia.*
Fuentes de la Federación Aragonesa de Montañismo (FAM) han asegurado no tener datos de la expedición accidentada en Nepal y han apuntado a la posibilidad de que los montañeros no estuvieran federados.
Se da la circunstancia de que *Fernando Sánchez Grassa*, vecino del barrio de Torrero, fue detenido y posteriormente liberado, en mayo de 2017, por peshmergas del KDP, el partido kurdo en Iraq. El suceso acaeció en concreto en Erbil, en el norte del país.
Sánchez Grassa *fue retenido una semana*junto a un grupo de combatientes internacionales vinculados a la milicia YPG (Unidades de Protección Popular), que pertenece a los kurdos sirios, cuando regresaban a sus respectivos países tras combatir contra Estado Islámico (ISIS) en Siria. El periplo que hizo fue cruzar desde la zona de Rojava, situada en el norte de Siria, a través del Kurdistán Sur en dirección a Erbil, desde donde debían partir. Allí fueron retenidos por el KDP al haber expirado su visado.

@NORDWAND


----------



## Mineroblanco (2 Nov 2019)

Intentar escalar picos muy difíciles o que están por encima de los 5.000 m es un suicidio. El que no muere en una escalada muere en otra.


----------



## Cormac (8 Nov 2019)

Dentro vídeo del rescate del abogado. 

Muere un joven ovetense al resbalar cuando hacía una ruta en Gredos

*Hallan el cadáver de un vallisoletano en la Sierra de Gredos*
Desde anoche, el GREIM (Grupo de Rescate Especial de Intervención en Montaña) buscaba a este joven, de 33 años, y natural del municipio vallisoletano de Simancas

Hallan el cadáver de un vallisoletano en la Sierra de Gredos | Noticiascyl

*El GREIM* (Grupo de Rescate Especial de Intervención en Montaña) ha hallado en la mañana de este lunes el cadáver *de un varón de 33 años e iniciales J.S.G., natural del municipio vallisoletano de Simancas*, en el Pico Almanzor, la cumbre más alta de la Sierra de Gredos, en la provincia de Ávila, como ha informado la Subdelegación del Gobierno a NoticiasCyL Valladolid.
El Servicio de Emergencias recibió, a eso de las* 23.50 horas de la noche del domingo*, una llamada de familiares del joven alertando de su desaparición añadiendo que le habían perdido la pista y que no les cogía el teléfono, como ha indicado el 112 a este periódico.
Ya desde la noche del domingo, el GREIM comenzó con la búsqueda del joven, que había aprovechado para acudir al lugar a hacer escalada. El operativo arrancó por el Circo de Gredos, con los Agentes del* Grupo de Rescate Especial de Intervención de Montaña de El Barco de Ávila y los del Equipo de Rescate e Intervención de Montaña* (EREIM) de Arenas de San Pedro.
En la mañana de este lunes, a eso de las 13.00 horas, era localizado el cadáver del joven en la cara norte del *Pico Almanzor, concretamente en Zapardiel de la Ribera.* Se intentó llegar hasta el cuerpo sin vida del joven en un primer momento pero las inclemencias meteorológicas impidieron volar al helicóptero. La provincia de Ávila se encontraba hoy en alerta amarilla por fuertes vientos.
Por la tarde se barajó la posibilidad, como nos cuentan fuentes de la Subdelegación del Gobierno, de evacuar el cadáver a pie pero finalmente se desistió. En la mañana de este martes un helicóptero de la Guardia Civil ha conseguido llegar hasta Puerto del Pico pero, de nuevo, *no ha podido volar para llegar hasta el fallecido.*
A las 13:35 horas del día de ayer, *5 guardias civiles del Greim y otro del Ereim*, llegaron nuevamente a la zona donde se encontraba el fallecido, para realizar su rescate a pie y en camilla, resultando imposible hacerlo en helicóptero debido a que la climatología había empeorado.
A las *21:25 horas*, los seis guardias civiles llegaron a la Plataforma de Gredos donde esperaba un furgón forense, el Equipo de Policía Judicial de la Guardia Civil y los familiares que reconocieron un cuerpo que fue trasladado al Centro de Salud de Navarredonda de Gredos.
*El médico certificó el fallecimiento y fue transportado al Instituto Anatómico Forense* de Ávila *quien determinará las causas de la muerte.

@NORDWAND*

￼







*Juan Sampedro era un ovetense de nacimiento de 33 años que vivió durante años en Valladolid y fanático del bando de San Roque de Llanes*. El bisnieto, nieto e hijo de populares empresarios del sector de los huevos, llamados todos ellos Atilano Sampedro, *falleció supuestamente a consecuencia de un resbalón y precipitarse por una pendiente de entre 20 y 30 metros de altura*, cuando se encontraba haciendo en solitario una ruta en la sierra de Gredos (Ávila) el domingo. Su fallecimiento no se conocería hasta el mediodía del lunes y la operación para rescatar su cuerpo, a cargo de la Guardia Civil, se prolongó durante 24 horas debido a las inclemencias del tiempo.
Sampedro era abogado de profesión y actualmente trabajaba en Madrid para un fondo de inversiones noruego. Era un gran amante de la naturaleza y el deporte.* Le gustaba esquiar y solía hacer salidas de montaña. *El domingo decidió subir al pico Almanzor, donde encontró la muerte a más de 2.400 de altura, según explican fuentes de la Guardia Civil.
Fue el compañero de piso de Juan quien dio la voz de alarma la medianoche del domingo. El joven le había comunicado su intención de ir a realizar una ruta por Gredos y, al ponerlo en conocimiento de la Guardia Civil, dos agentes realizaron una búsqueda durante las horas siguientes al aviso. Las primeras exploraciones no dieron sus frutos, pero al mediodía del lunes su cuerpo fue localizado sin vida en la zona denominada "Canal Norte Clásica del Almanzor", perteneciente al término municipal de Zapardiel de la Ribera (Ávila), a una cota de 2.441 metros de altitud


----------



## Cormac (22 Nov 2019)

*Una sangría que no cesa*
La desaparición de estos dos grandes talentos del alpinismo se suma a la larga lista de montañeros de élite fallecidos en los últimos tiempos. Seis meses atrás recordábamos en un artículo a todos los que habían fallecido desde la primavera de 2017, cuando murió Ueli Steck. Este mismo año, David Lama, Hansjörg Auer y Jess Roskelley se despeñaron en el Howse Peak canadiense.

Max Bonniot y Pierre Labbre fallecen en la Aiguille du Plan - Desnivel.com

@NORDWAND 

*Max Bonniot y Pierre Labbre fallecen en la Aiguille du Plan*
Sus cuerpos fueron localizados por un helicóptero de rescate a los pies de la vía ‘Bonington’ que iban a intentar. Habían abierto importantes rutas en el Himalaya, el Karakórum, los Andes y los Alpes.

Max Bonniot y Pierre Labbre

Pierra Labbre, Max Bonniot y Léo Billon en el Filo Sureste del Cerro Torre

Max Bonniot y Pierre Labbre

Max Bonniot y Didier Jourdain en la cima del Siula Grande
Triste noticia la que se confirmaba ayer desde *Chamonix*. La comunidad montañera de la zona lloraba la muerte de dos de sus más fuertes integrantes, los franceses *Max Bonniot y Pierre Labbre*, a resultas de un accidente en la *Aiguille du Plan, en el macizo del Mont Blanc
Se*gún narra la prensa local, los dos expertos alpinistas habían partido el martes a las 4:00 horas de la madrugada con intenciones de intentar la repetición en libre de la *vía *_*Bonington *_*(V, M7) *que habían liberado Jeff Mercier y Korra Pesce en 2014. La inquietud por la ausencia de noticias de Max Bonniot y Pierre Libbre motivó que ayer por la mañana se llevara a cabo un *reconocimiento aéreo del grupo de rescate de Chamonix *que dio con sus cuerpos sin vida.
*Dos de los grandes*
*Max Bonniot y Pierre Labbre *eran dos de los más reputados alpinistas franceses de hoy en día. Juntos (con Léo Billon) ya habían protagonizado este mismo 2019 una remarcable repetición del Filo Sureste del *Cerro Torre* (antigua vía del Compresor) en unas condiciones meteorológicas nada favorables.
A sus 31 años, *Max Bonniot *era miembro del *Grupo Militar de Alta Montaña (GMHM) *y en su currículum figuraba también la apertura de _Le bruit des glaçons _(ED, 1.400 m, 6c, WI5), que estrenó la cara este del *Siula Grande** (6.344 m)* en la cordillera de Huayhuash (Perú).
Por su parte, *Pierre Labbre*, de 38 años, era *guía profesional *y contaba con un amplio historial de ascensiones y aperturas. En invierno de 2011, repitió con Aymeric Clouet y Jérôme Para la _*Super-Integral de Peuterey*_ en los Alpes. En 2012, abrió con Mathieu Maynadier, Antoine Bletton y Sébastien Ratel una nueva ruta en la cara suroeste del *Latok II* (7.108 m) en Pakistán. En 2013 participó en la primera a la cara sur del *Gaurishankar* (7.134 m), en la frontera entre Nepal y Tibet, con Mathieu Détrie, Mathieu Maynadier y Jérôme Para. Y en 2017 abrió en estilo alpino _Peine plancher _(1.200 m, ED, WI6, M6), una gran línea en el *Pandra** (6.700 m)*, pico de la zona del Kangchenjunga, con Mathieu Détrie y Benjamin Védrines.


----------



## Cormac (28 Nov 2019)

31 años

Brad Gobright fallece en un accidente de rápel - Desnivel.com

*Brad Gobright fallece en un accidente de rápel*
El estadounidense, conocido por sus escaladas en solo integral, cayó cuando descendía por ‘El Sendero Luminoso’ en Potrero Chico (México) 







*Brad Gobright* falleció ayer en el valle de Potrero Chico, en México, cuando rapelaba por la icónica vía El _Sendero Luminoso _(7c, 500 m). En palabras de Gino, un escalador que se encontraba 100 metros más arriba, a rockandice.com, *el estadounidense rapelaba de forma simultánea con Aiden Jacobson cuando el final de cuerda pasó por su dispositivo de descenso* y cayó.
Gobright, de 31 años, era un escalador conocido especialmente por sus escaladas en solo integral. De hecho, *a las pocas horas de llegar a Potrero Chico escaló sin cuerda Yankee Clipper*, una vía de 15 largos y dificultades de hasta 7a+. 
*En este comprometido estilo su vía más dura fue Hairstyles and Attitudes (7b/+), en Eldorado Canyon de Colorado (EE.UU)*, aunque fue su récord ya extinto en _The Nose_ junto a Jim Reynolds (2h19’) el que le puso en foco mediático. Un año antes, también en Yosemite, había demostrado su capacidad para la escalada de velocidad empalmando _The zodiac_, _The nose_ y _Lurking _(más de 2.000 m verticales) en un solo día con Scott Bennett.

@NORDWAND


----------



## Cormac (7 Dic 2019)

El caído del puente. 51 años.

*La víctima esquiaba fuera de pista con su hijo y un amigo de este, que han sido rescatados ilesos*

Muere un esquiador riojano de 51 años al caer 200 m por un barranco fuera de pista

*Muere un esquiador riojano de 51 años al caer 200 m por un barranco fuera de pista*
*La Guardia Civil ha rescatado también a su hijo, menor de edad, y a un amigo suyo, que se habían quedado enriscados en la misma zona de Loma Verde (Aísa). El personal de Candanchú ayudó en las tareas de auxilio.
Un esquiador de Logroño (La Rioja) de 51 años de edad ha perdido la vida este sábado al sufrir una grave caída de 200 metros por un barranco cuando, según testigos presenciales, se encontraba fuera de pistas en Loma Verde, en el término municipal de Aísa. Iba acompañado de su hijo, menos de edad, y de un amigo, que han tenido que ser rescatados aunque en su caso estaban ilesos.*
Según el Diario La Rioja, la víctima era *natural de la localidad de Alfaro*, aunque residía ahora en la población de Villamediana, muy cerca de la capital riojana.
Según informaron diversas fuentes, el accidente se ha producido en torno a las *15.30*. Tras dar aviso al 112, *varios montañeros y otros dos esquiadores* que acudieron en su ayuda intentaron realizarle a la víctima las *maniobras cardiopulmonares de reanimación* hasta que llegó el *personal de emergencia la estación de Candanchú*. Pero *no pudieron hacer nada por salvarle la vida *debido a las heridas fatales que sufrió al precipitarse.
El esquiador se encontraba en la zona baja del barranco de Loma Verde, el cual está *próximo ya a la frontera francesa*. Se trata de un *itinerario sin balizar y sin pisar *situado lejos de las pistas de esquí y al que se llega después de realizar una travesía.
Al lugar también se han desplazado *especialistas de la Guardia Civil de montaña. *En concreto, socorristas del Sereim de Jaca, la Unidad Aérea de Huesca y un médico del 061, que han evacuado al fallecido hasta el hospital de Jaca. También han tenido que auxiliar al *hijo del fallecido y a un amigo suyo*. Ambos se encontraban *enriscados *en una zona de difícil acceso pero han podido ser evacuados.
*En esta misma zona falleció el pasado mes de marzo un joven esquiador francés que iba con tabla (‘snowboarder’) *y que también se precipitó unos 60 metros al vacío por el barranco de Loma Verde, un itinerario sin balizar y sin pisar situado* lejos de las pistas* y al que se llega después de realizar una travesía.
Entonces, el esquiador* llegó a ser evacuado*por personal de la estación y especialistas de rescate de la Guardia Civil *pero falleció en el helipuerto *de la base militar de Candanchú.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Dic 2019)

Esta mujer fue literalmente resucitada tras quedar congelada en el Pirineo:

Una mujer sobrevive seis horas en parada cardiaca por una hipotermia


----------



## Cormac (16 Dic 2019)

El fallecido, A. G. R., trabajaba como *fisioterapeuta en el Hospital Infanta Margarita de Cabra *donde también ejerce su viuda. Era un escalador y espeleólogo experiementado, según las fuentes consultadas. Deja de dos hijas.

Muere un escalador de 51 años tras una caída en La Algaida, en el municipio cordobés de Carcabuey

*Muere un escalador tras una caída en una zona de montaña de Córdoba*







*Un escalador de 51 años perdía la vida este domingo tras sufrir una caída en un área montañosa en La Algaida, en el municipio de Carcabuey (Córdoba). Así lo ha informado el servicio de emergencias 112.*
*Un escalador de 51 años perdía la vida este domingo tras sufrir una caída en un área montañosa en La Algaida*, en el municipio de Carcabuey (Córdoba). Así lo ha informado el servicio de emergencias 112.
*El accidente ocurrió a medio día, cuando el escalador se precipitó unos dos metros e impactó contra una piedra*. Rápidamente se dio aviso al servicio de emergencias.
*El escalador recibió maniobras de reanimación sin éxito*
Al herido se le practicaron maniobras de reanimación cardiopulmonar, *mientras esperaban a los Bomberos de Priego de Córdoba y la Guardia Civil.
El lugar donde se encontraba el herido era de difícil acceso*. Los Bomberos enviaron un equipo de rescate que logró acceder al pico de la montaña en el que se encontraba y continuar con las *maniobras de reanimación.* Sin embargo, *al llegar los servicios médicos sólo pudieron certificar el fallecimiento de esta persona.*


*@NORDWAND*


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (27 Dic 2019)

Fallece un montañero vasco al precipitarse al vacío en Palencia


----------



## Cormac (31 Dic 2019)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Fallece un montañero vasco al precipitarse al vacío en Palencia



Era un ertaizna.

*El montañero fallecido en Palencia es un ertzaina de San Sebastián de 34 años*

Sindicatos de la Ertzaintza lamentan la muerte de un montañero en Palencia, policía vasco


----------



## Cormac (2 Ene 2020)

*Charlie Noxon, hijo de Jenji Kohan, creadora de Orange Is the New Black, muere en accidente de Ski *
La patrulla de esquí de Park City respondió al incidente, que ocurrió en un sendero intermedio cerca de Canyons Village.









Jenji Kohan (@ijnej) • 289 Instagram photos and videos



Orange Is The New Black and Weeds creator's son dies in horror skiing accident


----------



## Cormac (3 Ene 2020)

Fallece un montañero de 65 años cerca de Belatxikieta en Amorebieta

*Fallece un montañero de 65 años cerca de Belatxikieta en Amorebieta
Aunque la mar fue su vida, los montes de Amorebieta-Etxano han sido su pasión. Este jueves, la sierra de Aramotz perdía a uno de sus mendizales habituales. El zornotzarra Josu Gorospe, de 65 años, fallecía durante su paseo diario hacia la cima de Belatxikieta. Un dolor intenso le sobrevino durante la ruta y, pese a la rápida intervención de los equipos de rescate, falleció en el lugar. Sus amigos y familiares, que ayer lloraban su pérdida, le recuerdan como una persona «feliz, positiva y siempre dispuesta a ayudar»*
Nacido en el barrio de Etxano, empezó a navegar muy joven tras terminar sus estudios de Náutica, lo que le obligó* a pasar grandes temporadas fuera de Euskadi como capitán de la Marina Mercante*. Después fijó durante un tiempo su residencia en República Dominicana. Allí, lejos de las montañas que le vieron crecer y que recordaba en sus sueños, montó una negocio de excursiones náuticas. Pero el mar nunca logró cautivar su anhelo por regresar a su Belatxikieta querida, el rincón que según sus amigos, Gorospe consideraba «su paraíso».

De hecho, desde que regresó a Amorebieta hace dos décadas aproximadamente, solía subir cada día, en la mayoría de las ocasiones acompañado por un grupo de aficionados al monte como él. «Podría subir con los ojos cerrados por los diferentes caminos», había señalado en más de una ocasión. Ayer, sin embargo, fue solo. Y, sobre las 10.30 de la mañana en plena ruta, a la altura del barrio de Antón Mendikoa llamó a un amigo por el móvil. *«Estoy jodido, ven a por mí», lanzó desde el otro lado del aparato.*
*Una marcha «sencilla»*
Activado el protocolo de rescate y el localizador del teléfono para fijar su ubicación, *el equipo de rescate de Bomberos que lo encontró no pudo hacer nada por salvar su vida*, pese a las labores de reanimación realizadas por parada cardiorrespiratoria mientras esperaban la llegada de los sanitarios. «Trataron de salvarle durante más de una hora, y aunque parecía que iba a salir, no se pudo hacer nada», lamentan su amigos.
Hasta el lugar acudieron también el helicóptero de la Ertzaintza, la ambulancia de Amorebieta y la UVI móvil. A la espera de la autopsia, según el Departamento de Seguridad, *«la muerte pudo deberse a una parada cardiorrespiratoria»*. La ruta, que hace apenas una semana recibía a más de 800 personas en la tradicional Subida a Belatxikieta, no es un recorrido complicado.
Según el club Extrem Zornotza, organizador de la popular cita, se trata de una marcha «sencilla». «A las siete de la mañana ya ves a gente subir, en su mayoría jubilados que prefieren madrugar para bajar al mediodía», señalan. *La noticia del fallecimiento de Josu Gorospe se extendió con rapidez por Amorebieta*, ya que era una persona muy conocida y miembro de la animada cuadrilla 'Los sailors'.
Recién jubilado, había aumentado las salidas al monte y no se lo pensaba dos veces para echar una mano a los demás. Como miembro de 'Los sailors' solía encargarse de preparar el marmitako en los 'Cármenes'. «Era el pegamento de la cuadrilla, el encargado de la intendencia, de cocinar, jovial, alegre y dicharachero», recuerdan apenados sus compañeros.


----------



## Cormac (9 Ene 2020)

El cuerpo de la víctima -*Manuel Ángel Martínez Arniella*, de 53 años- fue recuperado por agentes de la *Guardia Civil *el domingo día 6 a escasos 300 metros de la cima. Las primeras hipótesis apuntan a que la causa del fallecimiento pudo ser por hipotermia, ya que el hombre -vecino de Pulide en *Castrillón*- no estaba, al parecer, bien equipado para realizar este tipo de actividades de alta montaña en pleno invierno, cuando se registran temperaturas muy bajas.


*Fallece un montañero castrillonense cuando hacía solo una ruta por el pico Torres (Aller)*
*La Guardia Civil encontró tras varias horas de búsqueda el cuerpo de Manuel Ángel Martínez, de 53 años, a unos 300 metros de la cima*

Fallece un montañero castrillonense cuando hacía solo una ruta por el pico Torres (Aller)







Trágico inicio de año para el montañismo. Manuel Ángel Martínez, vecino de Pulide (Castrillón), falleció cuando estaba haciendo una ruta en el pico Torres (San Isidro, Aller). El hombre estaba a unos trescientos metros de la cima. No se descarta que falleciera por causas naturales, ya que presentaba síntomas de hipotermia. Tenía 53 años. Agentes de la Guardia Civil de Cabañaquinta y del GREIM rastrearon durante horas el monte allerano para dar con él, después de que su familia alertara de su desaparición. La Federación de Montaña de Asturias (FEMPA) lamenta profundamente lo ocurrido y recuerda la "norma básica" para una práctica segura: la montaña, especialmente en invierno, hay que disfrutarla en compañía.
Manuel Ángel Martínez salió de ruta por el pico allerano el día 4 de enero, según explicaron fuentes oficiales. No iba acompañado, pero sí informó a su familia de la zona en la que estaría haciendo montañismo. Su mujer empezó a preocuparse por la tarde tras intentar, sin éxito, localizarlo a través del teléfono móvil. La familia dio aviso al teléfono de Atención Ciudadana de la Guardia Civil 062.
Hasta el pico Torres se movilizaron agentes de la Guardia Civil de Cabañaquinta, además de efectivos del Grupo de Rescate e Intervención de Montaña (GREIM), entre otras unidades. Juan Rionda afirma que el pico Torres, muy frecuentado por senderistas y montañeros, es "de alta dificultad". Especialmente en invierno: "Se forman muchas placas de hielo y puede resultar peligroso", explicó el presidente de la Federación de Montaña. "No conocemos con exactitud los hechos, pero es muy fácil resbalarse en la zona cercana a la cumbre", destacó el responsable de la Federación de Montaña.
*La búsqueda*
La búsqueda se alargó durante horas. Los agentes desplazados al pico Torres encontraron a Manuel Ángel Martínez a unos 300 metros de la cima, según explicaron desde el Instituto Armado, en un lugar de difícil acceso. Nada se podía hacer ya por salvar su vida. Para recuperar el cuerpo, fue necesario movilizar el helicóptero de la Comandancia de Oviedo y al Servicio de Emergencias del Principado de Asturias (SEPA). Fue trasladado al Instituto Anatómico Forense para realizar la autopsia. No se descarta la muerte natural, aunque todo indica que el hombre cayó. Además, presentaba síntomas de hipotermia.
El funeral por el eterno descanso de Manuel Ángel Martínez tuvo lugar ayer, al mediodía, en la iglesia parroquial de Santa Eulalia de Llamero. Era natural de esta localidad del municipio de Candamo. Deja mujer, un hijo y a muchos compañeros que compartían su pasión por la montaña. "Para nosotros es la peor noticia con la que podemos empezar el año", afirmó ayer Juan Rionda.


----------



## Cormac (10 Ene 2020)

*Fallece un snowboarder de 23 años practicando fuera pista en la Cerdanya*

Cayó desde los 300 metros a las 14.00 horas en la Canal del Cristall, en la sierra del Cadí || La víctima mortal es un vecino de Roquetes, en el Baix Ebre, de 23 años.

Fallece un snowboarder de 23 años practicando fuera pista en la Cerdanya

Mor un jove al precipitar-se al buit mentre feia snowboard a Martinet

El accidente mortal se produjo en una zona donde no hay ninguna estación de esquí.


----------



## Cormac (12 Ene 2020)

Muere un montañero al despeñarse por una ladera helada en el risco de Los Claveles, en Peñalara

*Muere un montañero al despeñarse por una ladera helada en el risco de Los Claveles, en Peñalara*
*El 112 recibió a las 10:30 horas una llamada de otro montañero que había presenciado la caída de otro excursionista. 
@NORDWAND*

Un montañero de entre 40 y 50 años ha fallecido esta mañana al despeñarse *por una ladera helada de 300 metros en la zona del risco de Los Claveles*, en Peñalara, al oeste de la región, ha informado el servicio de Emergencias 112 de la Comunidad de Madrid.
Posteriormente, un equipo del Servicio de Rescate en Montaña de la Guardia Civil ha procedido, con autorización judicial, a levantar el cadáver y trasladarlo en helicóptero al tanatorio donde le será practicada la autopsia.
El risco de Los Claveles es una de las zonas más escabrosas de toda la Sierra del Guadarrama. Tiene 2.388 metros de altitud y está situado en el noroeste del Parque Natural de Peñalara.


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (17 Ene 2020)

Los presentan como si fuesen héroes de guerra:







El día que lloró el montañismo vasco

Comentario:

_El montañero que regentaba el refugio les recomendó que no salieran, pero ellos hicieron caso omiso y vino la tragedia. Qué pena morir así, cuando tenían la salvación en sus manos._


----------



## Braulio699 (18 Ene 2020)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los presentan como si fuesen héroes de guerra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para que hace la gente estas mierdas, uno se pregunta.


----------



## Braulio699 (19 Ene 2020)

En equipo investigación se trató este tema el viernes:

Equipo de investigación - Temporada 11 - Sin límites


----------



## Cormac (22 Ene 2020)

*Desaparecen siete excursionistas tras una avalancha cerca del Monte Annapurna*
*Varios equipos de rescate policiales ya se han movilizado, pero la nevada masiva y el mal tiempo lo han interrumpido*

Desaparecen siete excursionistas tras una avalancha cerca del Monte Annapurna

"Hemos movilizado *equipos de rescate* policial en el área, pero la nevada masiva y el mal tiempo han interrumpido el rescate", ha explicado la empleada del Ministerio de Turismo Mira Acharya.
Acharya ha precisado que el grupo de excursionistas, muchos de ellos procedentes de Corea del Sur, se había quedado rezagado, por lo que cinco de sus compañeros, ya en un lugar seguro, han informado a las autoridades en *Katmandú*.
Por su parte, el agente de la *Policía de Nepal Dipak Regmi* ha precisado que se tardará al menos un día completo en llegar hasta el lugar en el que ha tenido lugar la avalancha.
Miles de excursionistas extranjeros visitan cada año el *Himalaya* para hacer trekking en las temporadas más populares para realizarlo, otoño y primavera. En 2014, una avalancha mató a, al menos, 40 excursionistas en una ruta de senderismo en el *Annapurna*.

(2ª AMPLIACIÓN) La búsqueda de los surcoreanos desaparecidos en el Himalaya se suspende por el mal tiempo | AGENCIA DE NOTICIAS YONHAP


----------



## Cormac (22 Ene 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> *Desaparecen siete excursionistas tras una avalancha cerca del Monte Annapurna*
> *Varios equipos de rescate policiales ya se han movilizado, pero la nevada masiva y el mal tiempo lo han interrumpido*
> 
> Desaparecen siete excursionistas tras una avalancha cerca del Monte Annapurna
> ...



Centenares de víctimas por las avalanchas en Nepal y Pakistán - Desnivel.com

*Centenares de víctimas por las avalanchas en Nepal y Pakistán*
Al menos 109 personas han fallecido en el norte de Pakistán a causa de la última serie de nevadas y tormentas. Una avalancha engulle a un grupo de trekking de siete personas en el Circuito del Annapurna, en Nepal.


----------



## Cormac (4 Feb 2020)

*Muere un montañero al caer por un barranco en Durango*
*El hombre de 81 años sufrió un accidente en el monte Mugarra*

Muere un montañero al caer por un barranco en Durango


----------



## Cormac (4 Feb 2020)

*Un montañero navarro muere en el monte Olano tras sentirse indispuesto*

Un montañero navarro muere en el monte Olano tras sentirse indispuesto

Un hombre, de 68 años de edad y *vecino de Pamplona*, ha fallecido este sábado por la mañana en el monte Olano, en Asparrena, tras sufrir una indisposición. El trágico suceso se ha producido entorno a las 10.30 horas, cuando una llamada alertana a los servicios de emergencia SOSDeiak 112 de que un montañero sufría *un fuerte dolor en el pecho*, «al parecer debido algún tipo de insuficiencia cardíaca», según ha confirmado el departamento de Seguridad el Gobierno vasco.


----------



## spektro (4 Feb 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Muere un hombre de 28 años en la sierra de Redován
> 
> *Muere un hombre de 28 años en la sierra de Redován*
> *El joven estaba en la vía ferrata cuando, al parecer, sufrió una caída, teniendo que ser auxiliado y trasladado al Hospital de la Vega Baja. *
> ...



Me comentó un amigo de Valencia que se dedica a descenso de barrancos, escalada y vías ferratas que este accidente fue por negligencia del escalador, ya que mientras recorría la vía asegurado, se le cayó el teléfono móvil en una zona donde no había anclajes y no se le ocurrió otra cosa que desengancharse e ir a por el móvil sin estar asegurado ni encordado.
Muchos de los accidentes ocurren por negligencia y por no cumplir con los protocolos de seguridad. 
A mí me gusta el senderismo y descarto rutas donde haya desfiladeros con riesgo de caída. He visto a domingueros que se han metido con sus hijos por lugares que yo no me metería en la vida.


----------



## Cormac (9 Feb 2020)

*SUCESO*
*Muere un montañero al caer veinte metros en un macizo de Barcelona*
*El fallecido es un joven de 30 años y vecino de Sabadell.*

Muere un montañero al caer veinte metros en un macizo de Barcelona

*Un montañero de 30 años y vecino de Sabadel*l (Barcelona) falleció el sábado por la noche *al caer al vacío más de veinte metros en el macizo del Pedraforca*, según han informado este domingo los Bomberos de la Generalitat.
Los Bomberos fueron avisados sobre las seis de la tarde después de que un grupo de personas llamasen al servicio de emergencias porque *se oía que un excursionista pedía ayuda* en la zona baja de la llamada 'vía Berguedana', en el municipio barcelonés de Saldes.

A la zona se desplazaron tres unidades del Grupo de Actuaciones Especiales (GRAE) de los Bomberos así como una unidad del Grupo de Emergencias Médicas (GEM), además de efectivos del Servicio de Emergencias Médicas de la Generalitat (SEM) y de los Mossos.
Sobre las ocho de la noche,* los especialistas en rescate llegaron al lugar donde se encontraba la personas accidentada, quien finalmente falleció* a consecuencia de las heridas que se hizo durante la caída.


----------



## Braulio699 (10 Feb 2020)

Ni jarto de vino me meto yo por esos lares


----------



## Cormac (10 Feb 2020)

Accidente mortal por la apertura de un mosquetón de seguridad - Desnivel.com

*Accidente mortal por la apertura de un mosquetón de seguridad*
Un escalador ha fallecido en Italia al caer 20 metros debido a que el mosquetón del descuelgue se abrió por el roce de su propia cuerda durante el descenso. El guía Nicola Tondini explica en un vídeo lo ocurrido y Curro Martínez nos cuenta cómo evitarlo.
Este fin de semana nos ha llegado una triste noticia, el accidente mortal de un escalador en Ceredo, cerca de la ciudad italiana de Verona. Si bien este hecho desgraciadamente no es algo extraordinario, *sí lo es la manera en la que ha ocurrido*. Por eso hemos decidido publicarlo.

*Accidente mortal por la apertura de un mosquetón de seguridad*
Un escalador ha fallecido en Italia al caer 20 metros debido a que el mosquetón del descuelgue se abrió por el roce de su propia cuerda durante el descenso. El guía Nicola Tondini explica en un vídeo lo ocurrido y Curro Martínez nos cuenta cómo evitarlo.
Autor: Jorge Millaruelo | No hay comentarios |Compartir:
Rescate de Mauro Magagna
Este fin de semana nos ha llegado una triste noticia, el accidente mortal de un escalador en Ceredo, cerca de la ciudad italiana de Verona. Si bien este hecho desgraciadamente no es algo extraordinario, *sí lo es la manera en la que ha ocurrido*. Por eso hemos decidido publicarlo.

*Seguridad. Escalada, alpinismo y ferratas*
Mauro Magagna, de 55 años, cayó desde una altura de 20 metros después de que *el mosquetón de seguridad del descuelgue se abriera por el roce de su propia cuerda*. Un fatal desenlace consecuencia de una poco probable, pero no imposible, sucesión de acontecimientos.
El origen del accidente lo encontramos en la propia instalación del descuelgue, con dos piezas de cadena conectadas a través de un único mosquetón. Como explica paret.it, Magagna quitó un segundo mosquetón de apoyo y se quedó colgado del mosquetón del descuelgue, que se posicionó con la rosca de apertura hacia arriba. El movimiento de la cuerda, *que se encontraba justo encima de la rosca*, provocó la apertura del mosquetón durante el descenso del escalador, que cayó al vacío.
El guía italiano Nicola Tondini ha realizado *un vídeo en el que simula el accidente*, aclarando que para que el mosquetón quedase en “la posición incorrecta que causó el accidente fue necesaria la perfecta simultaneidad de la carga de ambos lados de la cuerda. Basta con un ligero desfase temporal y el mosquetón se gira por un lado u otro, tal vez aún horizontal pero no con la posibilidad de que la cuerda actúe en la rosca y abra el gatillo”.


----------



## Braulio699 (10 Feb 2020)

lo que yo te digo, que ganas de ir buscando la muerte


----------



## Cormac (13 Feb 2020)

*Montaña El joven, medico neurólogo, había permanecido en coma desde el accidente*
*Muere el montañero que se precipitó en el Mulhacén hace tres semanas*

Muere el montañero que se precipitó en el Mulhacén hace tres semanas

El infortunado deportista, que era médico neurólogo, *sufrió una escalofriante caída cuando caminaba por el Paso de los Franceses* la madrugada del 18 de enero. Iba con una amiga y compañera de profesión, que fue quien dio la voz de alarma, explica el Ideal.es.

*Se dirigían del refugio de Poqueira al de la Caldera.* El tiempo explica el rotativo que era bueno, además *iban bien equipados*. Pero el Paso de los Franceses estaba helado, una circunstancia que, según los expertos, complica la travesía.

El joven fue rescatado por los agentes del Servicio de Rescate e Intervención en Montaña (Sereim) y la unidad aérea de la Guardia Civil.

*En 1989, seis alpinistas franceses murieron sepultados por un alud en el mismo lugar en que sufrió el accidente el ahora fallecido.* Se trata de un camino de apenas cien metros de longitud que discurre por la cintura del imponente Mulhacén.

El infortunado deportista, que era médico neurólogo, *sufrió una escalofriante caída cuando caminaba por el Paso de los Franceses* la madrugada del 18 de enero. Iba con una amiga (al parecer, también compañera de profesión) que fue quien dio la voz de alarma cuando se produjo el accidente. El tiempo no era adverso, pero, por causas que se desconocen, el joven galeno tropezó y se precipitó por una pendiente de hielo y roca de unos cien metros. Iba equipado con crampones, pero algo debió fallar y cayó al vacío.


----------



## Cormac (15 Feb 2020)

*Fallece un montañero al precipitarse en el pico Tesorero*
*El helicóptero de la Guardia Civil se hizo cargo del cadáver del hombre, de 66 años, que se deslizó por la ladera*

Fallece un montañero al precipitarse en el pico Tesorero

*Un hombre de 66 años ha fallecido este sábado al caer por una ladera en la cara norte del pico Tesorero, en Cabrales*, donde se encontraba con un grupo de montaña, según ha informado la Guardia Civil.

Fue a las 14.10 horas cuando se recibió en la Comandancia de Gijón comunicacion de 112 Asturias informando del accidente de un montañero con resultado de muerte, en la cara norte del pico Tesorero, en término municipal de Cabrales.

Al lugar se trasladó el helicóptero de la Guardia Civil (Uhel Asturias) y componentes del GREIM Guardia Civil de Cangas de Onis, haciéndose cargo del levantamiento del cadaver e correspondiente investigación.

La persona fallecida de 66 años* iba integrado en un grupo de montaña de origen vasco*. La ladera por donde se precipitó era de nieve helada de unos 300 metros, equipado con grampones. Tras las gestiones pertinentes el cadaver fue evacuado en helicoptero Guardia Civil hasta su base en La Morgal y de ahí al Instituto de Medicina Legal; informó Europa Press.


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (15 Feb 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> *Desaparecen siete excursionistas tras una avalancha cerca del Monte Annapurna*
> *Varios equipos de rescate policiales ya se han movilizado, pero la nevada masiva y el mal tiempo lo han interrumpido*
> 
> Desaparecen siete excursionistas tras una avalancha cerca del Monte Annapurna
> ...



Parece que las estadísticas de siniestralidad del Annapurna regresan a sus niveles originales


----------



## Cormac (1 Mar 2020)

*Fallece un montañero de Vitoria tras sufrir una caída en el monte Beriain, en Unanu

El accidente de montaña se ha producido a las 12:55 horas. Concretamente, el montañero de 34 años se ha precipitado por una brecha próxima a la ermita de San Donato, en la cara sur de la cumbre.*

Fallece un montañero de Vitoria tras sufrir una caída en el monte Beriain, en Unanu

Un* montañero de 34 años,* vecino de Vitoria-Gasteiz, ha fallecido tras sufrir una caída en el monte Beriain, en* Unanu* (Navarra), ha informado la Policía Foral.

El accidente de montaña se ha producido a las 12:55 horas y hasta el lugar del suceso ha acudido un equipo técnico de la Policía Foral con bomberos del Gobierno de Navarra.

Se ha activado el protocolo de muerte judicial con el Grupo de Rescate de Bomberos y el helicóptero del Gobierno de Navarra ha acudido para el levantamiento del cadáver.

Concretamente, el montañero vitoriano se ha precipitado por una *brecha próxima a la ermita de San Donato*, en la cara sur de la cumbre del monte Beriain.

Un acompañante del montañero ha llamado a SOS Navarra para informar sobre el accidente, informa el Gobierno Foral en un comunicado.

El *compañero de la víctima* ha bajado a pie, acompañado por un miembro del Grupo de Rescate Técnico (GRT), hasta Unanu, porque llevaba *un perro* que se mostraba agitado y hubiese supuesto un riesgo subirlo al helicóptero.

El cuerpo, tras ser inmovilizado en una camilla por los integrantes del GRT que habían accedido al lugar donde se encontraba, ha sido izado con la grúa hasta el helicóptero.

La aeronave lo ha trasladado a las 16:15 horas al camping de Arbizu, donde esperaba el equipo médico de Etxarri Aranatz, que ha certificado la muerte, y el furgón, que lo ha llevado al Instituto Navarro de Medicina Legal, donde le será practicada la autopsia.

Instruirá el atestado la Brigada Judicial Norte de la Policía Foral.


----------



## Cormac (4 Mar 2020)

*Mueren tres catalanes, dos de ellos bomberos, en un accidente de montaña en Georgia*
*El grupo se encontraba en el Cáucaso realizando una travesía privada*

Mueren tres catalanes, dos de ellos bomberos, en un accidente de montaña en Georgia

Tres catalanes, dos de ellos bomberos de la Generalitat, han fallecido este miércoles en Georgia en un accidente de montaña. El grupo se encontraba en el Cáucaso realizando una travesía privada cuando le ha sorprendido una avalancha cerca de la estación de esquí de Tetnuldi, según recoge el agencia de noticias local InterPressNews. Exteriores ha confirmado la muerte de los tres españoles y que otro ha resultado herido. Los otros cuatro participantes en la expedición, todos españoles, se encuentran bien, según fuentes gubernamentales españolas.
Los dos bomberos pertenecían a los parques de Sort y Pont de Suert, según ha confirmado la cuenta oficial en Twitter de los bomberos de la Generalitat de Cataluña. “Queremos mostrar nuestro sentido pésame a sus familias, amistades y resto de compañeros y compañeras”, se puede leer en el mensaje difundido por redes sociales. Fuentes del Govern han explicado que la Generalitat está en contacto con el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores, que es “quien se ocupa de la repatriación de los cuerpos”.
El Ministerio de Exteriores español ha confirmado la muerte de los tres españoles en la zona de Mestia y ha añadido que otro español ha resultado herido y cuatro más han resultado ilesos. El herido ha sido trasladado a un hospital de la capital georgiana. Las autoridades se han puesto en contacto con las familias de los accidentados y está prestando a estos asistencia.


----------



## Cormac (4 Mar 2020)

*El joven mallorquín fallecido en un alud en Baqueira era un experto en montaña*
*Luis Turrión, hijo de un conocido guardia civil de Palma, participaba en un curso formativo*


El joven mallorquín fallecido en un alud en Baqueira era un experto en montaña


*Fallece uno de los atrapados en el alud fuera pistas de Baqueira Beret*

Fallece uno de los atrapados en el alud fuera pistas de Baqueira Beret

Once efectivos del Grupo de Rescate de Montaña (GRM) de Pompièrs-Emergéncies y personal del equipo de pistas de Baqueira-Beret, han trabajado en un rescate muy *complejo debido a la meteorología* y la falta de visibilidad y han evacuado a dos esquiadores que habían quedado atrapados en un alud mientras esquiaban en la zona de la *Vinheta*. Uno de ellos muy grave, con politraumatismos, sin pulso cuando se le ha encontrado, finalmente ha fallecido.

El aviso ha llegado a las 14:47 horas, y se ha estado trabajando en el rescate durante *una hora y media* aproximadamente, en unas condiciones muy complejas debido a la meteorología y la poca visibilidad. Durante el operativo, los efectivos han utilizado la grúa del helicóptero de Pompièrs-Emergéncies para poder evacuar a las víctimas, dos hombres, uno de ellos en estado muy grave con diferentes contusiones y sin pulso, y el otro en estado leve.

Ambos esquiadores han sido transportados al Hospital Val d’Aran, pero el más grave ha tenido que ser evacuado con el helicóptero del SEM a Barcelona donde se ha certificado su fallecimeinto.


----------



## Cormac (8 Mar 2020)

*Fallece un hombre mientras iba a pedir ayuda para su mujer, que se accidentó en Somiedo*






Fallece un hombre mientras iba a pedir ayuda para su mujer, que se accidentó en Somiedo


----------



## Cormac (8 Mar 2020)

Un esquiador muere en la estación de La Molina tras chocar contra unas maderas

*Un esquiador muere en la estación de La Molina tras chocar contra unas maderas*
*En la estación de esquí La Molina (Girona) ha perdido la vida un chico de 26 años al chocar contra unas maderas. Los servicios de urgencias que se trasladaron al lugar del accidente no pudieron hacer nada para salvarle la vida.*


----------



## Cormac (14 May 2020)

*Fallece Matteo Bernasconi en una avalancha en los Alpes*
El alpinista y guía de montaña italiano estaba practicando esquí de montaña en solitario en el Pizzo del Diavolo cuando un alud lo sorprendió dentro de un couloir. A sus 38 años, era uno de los miembros destacados de los Ragni di Lecco.

Fallece Matteo Bernasconi en una avalancha en los Alpes - Desnivel.com


Incluso en tiempos de pandemia, la montaña muestra su cara más dura. El pasado martes 12 de mayo, falleció el escalador, alpinista y guía de montaña *Matteo Bernasconi *–de 38 años de edad y padre de una niña–, mientras practicaba esquí de montaña en solitario en el *Pizzo del Diavolo*. Según cuentan medios italianos, se hallaba negociando el remoto couloir *Malgina *de este pico de la zona de Valtellina (Alpes italianos) cuando se vio sorprendido por una avalancha. Su cuerpo fue localizado por los servicios de búsqueda y rescate en una amplia operación.








ltura
Material



LIBRERÍADESNIVEL
LIBROS DESNIVEL
CARRERAS
ARCHIVO
BLOGS
REVISTAS
SUSCRÍBETE
**






 Menú
Búsqueda por:
Alpinistas
jueves, 14 mayo 2020 - 8:34 am
DE LOS RAGNI DI LECCO
*Fallece Matteo Bernasconi en una avalancha en los Alpes*
El alpinista y guía de montaña italiano estaba practicando esquí de montaña en solitario en el Pizzo del Diavolo cuando un alud lo sorprendió dentro de un couloir. A sus 38 años, era uno de los miembros destacados de los Ragni di Lecco.
Autor: Isaac Fernández | No hay comentarios |Compartir: 
Matteo Bernasconi 
Matteo Bernasconi

Matteo Della Bordella, Matteo Bernasconi y Matteo Pasquetto en ‘Il dado e’tratto’ en la Aguja Standhardt, en febrero de 2020
Incluso en tiempos de pandemia, la montaña muestra su cara más dura. El pasado martes 12 de mayo, falleció el escalador, alpinista y guía de montaña *Matteo Bernasconi *–de 38 años de edad y padre de una niña–, mientras practicaba esquí de montaña en solitario en el *Pizzo del Diavolo*. Según cuentan medios italianos, se hallaba negociando el remoto couloir *Malgina *de este pico de la zona de Valtellina (Alpes italianos) cuando se vio sorprendido por una avalancha. Su cuerpo fue localizado por los servicios de búsqueda y rescate en una ampli
*Uno de los grandes*
*Matteo Bernasconi *era uno de los alpinistas italianos punteros y uno de los miembros más destacados de los *Ragni di Lecco*. Apenas hace tres meses de la noticia sobre su apertura con *Matteo della Bordella y Matteo Pasquetto *en la *cara norte de la Aguja Standhardt*, en Patagonia, durante tres días de febrero. El nombre de aquella vía de 600 metros y dificultades de hasta 7b/A1, _*Il dado e’tratto *_(la suerte está echada) suena ahora premonitorio.
*Patagonia *ha sido el escenario en el que más ha brillado *Matteo Bernasconi *a lo largo de su carrera. En 2006, con tan solo 24 años, se encordó con *Hervé Barmasse, Lorenzo Lanfranchi y Giovanni Ongaro *para firmar la apertura de la primera vía en la cara norte del *Cerro San Lorenzo*. En 2008, con *Fabio Salini*, realizó la primera repetición italiana de la *Via dei Ragni *(o _Ferrari_) al *Cerro Torre*.
A partir de 2010 se involucró en el proyecto de realizar la primera ascensión de la cara oeste de la *Torre Egger*, con *Matteo della Bordella y Luca Schiera*. Juntos, llevaron a cabo tres épicos intentos y por el camino repitieron otras varias rutas en las agujas del macizo. La mala suerte hizo que en 2013 se tuviera que marchar por trabajo una semana antes del pegue que resultó definitivo y que culminaron sus dos compañeros con la apertura de _*Die another day*_.

De nuevo en 2017 fue autor, con *Matteo della Bordella y David Bacci*, de una apertura patagónica, con la vía _*El valor del miedo* _(1.000 m, 90º, M6, A2), la primera ascensión en la cara este del *Cerro Murallón*.

cursionismo
Hielo
Cultura
Material



LIBRERÍADESNIVEL
LIBROS DESNIVEL
CARRERAS
ARCHIVO
BLOGS
REVISTAS
SUSCRÍBETE
**






 Menú
Búsqueda por:
Alpinistas
jueves, 14 mayo 2020 - 8:34 am
DE LOS RAGNI DI LECCO
*Fallece Matteo Bernasconi en una avalancha en los Alpes*
El alpinista y guía de montaña italiano estaba practicando esquí de montaña en solitario en el Pizzo del Diavolo cuando un alud lo sorprendió dentro de un couloir. A sus 38 años, era uno de los miembros destacados de los Ragni di Lecco.
Autor: Isaac Fernández | No hay comentarios |Compartir: 
Matteo Bernasconi Matteo Bernasconi

Matteo Bernasconi

Matteo Della Bordella, Matteo Bernasconi y Matteo Pasquetto en ‘Il dado e’tratto’ en la Aguja Standhardt, en febrero de 2020
Incluso en tiempos de pandemia, la montaña muestra su cara más dura. El pasado martes 12 de mayo, falleció el escalador, alpinista y guía de montaña *Matteo Bernasconi *–de 38 años de edad y padre de una niña–, mientras practicaba esquí de montaña en solitario en el *Pizzo del Diavolo*. Según cuentan medios italianos, se hallaba negociando el remoto couloir *Malgina *de este pico de la zona de Valtellina (Alpes italianos) cuando se vio sorprendido por una avalancha. Su cuerpo fue localizado por los servicios de búsqueda y rescate en una amplia operación.

*Cuatromiles de los Alpes por rutas normales.*
*Uno de los grandes*
*Matteo Bernasconi *era uno de los alpinistas italianos punteros y uno de los miembros más destacados de los *Ragni di Lecco*. Apenas hace tres meses de la noticia sobre su apertura con *Matteo della Bordella y Matteo Pasquetto *en la *cara norte de la Aguja Standhardt*, en Patagonia, durante tres días de febrero. El nombre de aquella vía de 600 metros y dificultades de hasta 7b/A1, _*Il dado e’tratto *_(la suerte está echada) suena ahora premonitorio.
*Patagonia *ha sido el escenario en el que más ha brillado *Matteo Bernasconi *a lo largo de su carrera. En 2006, con tan solo 24 años, se encordó con *Hervé Barmasse, Lorenzo Lanfranchi y Giovanni Ongaro *para firmar la apertura de la primera vía en la cara norte del *Cerro San Lorenzo*. En 2008, con *Fabio Salini*, realizó la primera repetición italiana de la *Via dei Ragni *(o _Ferrari_) al *Cerro Torre*.







A partir de 2010 se involucró en el proyecto de realizar la primera ascensión de la cara oeste de la *Torre Egger*, con *Matteo della Bordella y Luca Schiera*. Juntos, llevaron a cabo tres épicos intentos y por el camino repitieron otras varias rutas en las agujas del macizo. La mala suerte hizo que en 2013 se tuviera que marchar por trabajo una semana antes del pegue que resultó definitivo y que culminaron sus dos compañeros con la apertura de _*Die another day*_.
De nuevo en 2017 fue autor, con *Matteo della Bordella y David Bacci*, de una apertura patagónica, con la vía _*El valor del miedo* _(1.000 m, 90º, M6, A2), la primera ascensión en la cara este del *Cerro Murallón*.

*Los cuatromiles de los Alpes.*
*Guía y persona de confianza*
*Matteo Bernasconi *obtuvo su título de *guía *en 2011, profesión en la que pudo desplegar sus enormes capacidades didácticas y profundizar en su pasión por la montaña. Quienes le conocían aseguran que su vida eran las montañas y sostienen que Matteo Bernasconi era alguien en quien se podía confiar. Con discreción y sin pronunciar una palabra de más.
En este sentido, valen las palabras de *Vinicio Stefanello *en PlanetMountain.com:


> Berna no era de los que se ponen en el foco de atención. En realidad, nunca se comportó como un líder, a pesar de que lo era. *Siempre podías confiar en él*, en las montañas e incluso tomando una cerveza. Era hombre de pocas palabras, era más de hechos. Era el *compañero ideal*. Para muchos, incluso, un hermano mayor. Te sentías seguro en sus manos. Y muchos lo recordaremos por ello, como alguien en quien siempre podías confiar.


----------



## Cormac (15 Jun 2020)

*Fallece la escaladora francesa Luce Douady a los 16 años, en una aproximación*
La joven –campeona del mundo juvenil de búlder el año pasado– ha sufrido una caída mortal en un expuesto camino de aproximación a un sector en la zona de escalada Saint Pancrasse, en el macizo de la Chartereuse.

Fallece la escaladora francesa Luce Douady a los 16 años, en una aproximación - Desnivel.com







Nos llega una triste noticia desde Francia con el fallecimiento de la jovencísima escaladora *Luce Douady*, quien ayer 14 de junio tuvo una caída fatal mientras recorría con unos amigos un tramo expuesto (equipado con un pasamanos) cuando iba de un sector a otro en la* zona de escalada de Le Luisset – Saint Pancrasse*, en el macizo de la Chartreuse, cerca de su casa, en Saint-Bernard (distrito de Grenoble).


----------



## Cormac (15 Jun 2020)

Muere un excursionista en la montaña de la Mola, Barcelona

*Muere un excursionista en la montaña de la Mola, Barcelona*
Un excursionista de 58 años ha muerto el mediodía de este sábado cuando se encontraba en el sector norte del Camí dels Monjos, *a poca distancia de la cumbre de la montaña* de la *Mola*, en el Parque Natural de Sant Llorenç del Munt i l'Obac (Barcelona).

Según un comunicado del Ajuntament de Matadepera (Barcelona), el hombre sufrió un paro cardiaco, «por lo que parece», y no se pudo hacer nada para salvarlo.


----------



## Loco_Ivan (16 Jun 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Muere un excursionista en la montaña de la Mola, Barcelona
> 
> *Muere un excursionista en la montaña de la Mola, Barcelona*
> Un excursionista de 58 años ha muerto el mediodía de este sábado cuando se encontraba en el sector norte del Camí dels Monjos, *a poca distancia de la cumbre de la montaña* de la *Mola*, en el Parque Natural de Sant Llorenç del Munt i l'Obac (Barcelona).
> ...



A ver, que últimamente se está posteando cualquier accidente con "alta montaña"

Un infarto en un sendero no es temeridad.


----------



## Cormac (16 Jun 2020)

Loco_Ivan dijo:


> A ver, que últimamente se está posteando cualquier accidente con "alta montaña"
> 
> Un infarto en un sendero no es temeridad.



A cierta edad si que lo es. La altura y un esfuerzo físico alto mas el plus de que nadie puede rescatarte en pocos minutos como sucedería si estuviera paseando por el parque, hace que si tu condición física es mala sea algo de riesgo. Bajo, pero de riesgo.
Quien sabe si lo hubieran llevado rápido a un hospital tendría una segunda oportunidad.

La Mola


----------



## Loco_Ivan (16 Jun 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> A cierta edad si que lo es. La altura y un esfuerzo físico alto mas el plus de que nadie puede rescatarte en pocos minutos como sucedería si estuviera paseando por el parque, hace que si tu condición física es mala sea algo de riesgo. Bajo, pero de riesgo.
> Quien sabe si lo hubieran llevado rápido a un hospital tendría una segunda oportunidad.



Que el pico (el pico, no el sendero) de esa montaña está a 1100m, ahi no hay altura para nada. Le ha dado ahí como podía darle mientras les soltaba migas de pan a los patos en el retiro. Que ahí estaba más lejos, sí, pero tampoco puedes ir por la vida en plan no me alejo del hospital por si acaso.


----------



## Cormac (16 Jun 2020)

Muere un hombre de 67 años en la montaña del Pedraforca (Barcelona)

Un vecino de Calders (Barcelona) de 67 años ha fallecido este lunes en la montaña del Pedraforca (Barcelona), y "todo apunta a que se trata de una muerte accidental", han informado los Bombers de la Generalitat en un comunicado.

Un helicóptero de los Bombers se ha desplazado hasta el lugar, tras recibir una llamada de un particular alertando de un cuerpo en uno de los picos de la montaña, y ha constatado entonces que el hombre estaba muerto.

En el rescate del cadáver han participado efectivos del servicios de montaña y patrullas de ABP Berga de los Mossos d'Esquadra.


----------



## Cormac (23 Jun 2020)

Muere una excursionista de 51 años al accidentarse en la presa de Cavallers

*Muere una excursionista de 51 años al accidentarse en la presa de Cavallers*
*La mujer cayó de una altura de tres metros cuando practicaba descenso
Una mujer de 51 años ha fallecido este domingo por la tarde en un accidente de montaña en la Vall de Boí (Lleida). El excursionista cayó accidentalmente de una altura de tres metros cuando descendía de la Punta Alta en la presa de Cavallers. Los compañeros del grupo con el que hacía la travesía avisaron los servicios de emergencia a las 18.27h. Hasta el lugar se desplazaron en helicóptero efectivos del Grupo de Actuaciones Especiales (GRAE) de los Bomberos de la Generalitat y también el helicóptero medicalizado del Sistema de Emergencias Médicas (SEM). Una vez localizada, intentaron reanimar a la víctima, pero no se pudo hacer nada por salvarle la vida.*


----------



## Merluzo (23 Jun 2020)

Ayer un youtuber británico que se hace llamar Brave Dave, muy amante de la montaña, subió un vídeo dónde nos demuestra claramente como la situación se puede ir a la mierda en cuestión de segundos en la montaña. 
Empieza una ruta sencilla con un compañero suyo en un día con bastante viento, en cierto momento incluso hablan del peligro de sufrir un accidente en ese tipo de lugar y el tiempo mínimo que tardarían en llegar los servicios de emergencia (voluntariado).

Al llegar al fin de cierta sección, se encuentran un par de excursionistas más que planeaban volver a descender debido al mal tiempo. Los dos grupos se unen y los cuatro deciden tomar una ruta de descenso aparentemente fácil pero resbaladiza debido a la hierba mojada de esa pendiente. 

Como dice en el minuto 3:23; "El último momento captado por la cámara antes de que todo se fuera a la mierda"

Después de este momento, Dave oye a uno de los otros chicos gritar y al girarse, ve como el otro desciende a gran velocidad deslizando cada vez más rápido hasta que impacta en una roca y desaparece entre la niebla. Dave, que es un hombre con experiencia en la montaña, baraja la posibilidad de lidiar con un hombre muerto desde el primer momento. Gracias a dios y a que estaba rodeado de gente con equipamiento, conocimiento y experiencia, el hombre pudo salvar la vida por muy poco.



Son 30 minutos de agonía pero te deja claro que no hay que jugársela para nada, no merece la pena.


----------



## Cormac (23 Jun 2020)

*Muere un participante del Dalat Ultra Trail 2020 en Vietnam arrastrado por una riada*
Las constantes lluvias provocaron inundaciones y derrumbamientos. El multitudinario evento fue cancelado tras el fallecimiento.

Muere un participante del Dalat Ultra Trail 2020 en Vietnam arrastrado por una riada

Uno de los participantes de los 70 km, el tailandés Don Thanh, de 40 años, no consiguió llevar al final. *Su cuerpo fue empujado por un arroyo muy crecido y los rescatadores lo encontraron a mediodía del sábado 20 de junio en el lago Dan Kia, un kilómetro más abajo*, certificando el fallecimiento.


----------



## HATE (23 Jun 2020)

Hallado el cadáver del senderista madrileño desaparecido el 3 de noviembre en la sierra de Ayllón


----------



## Cormac (11 Jul 2020)

*Fallece en los Picos de Europa Santiago Prieto, presidente del grupo de montaña San Bernardo de Turón*
*El montañero, de 40 años, se sintió indispuesto cuando iba con un compañero hacia el Picu Jultayu*

Fallece en los Picos de Europa Santiago Prieto, presidente del grupo de montaña San Bernardo de Turón

Todo apunta a que falleció por causas naturales, a la espera del resultado de la autopsia.

Los sucesos tuvieron lugar en torno a las 15.30 horas. Poco después, a las 16.31 horas, el grupo de rescate de Bomberos del Servicio de Emergencia (SEPA) llegó al lugar. Intentaron reanimar al montañero, sin éxito.
Los bomberos volvieron a la base en torno a las 18 horas, cuando la Guardia Civil se hizo cargo -atendiendo a las competencias de cada cuerpo de seguridad- de lo ocurrido. Pero las labores de recuperación del cuerpo se alargaron más de lo previsto.

La escasa visibilidad, debida a la niebla, impidió que el helicóptero llegara al refugio de Ario *hasta esta mañana, según fuentes conocedoras del caso.*

Desde el grupo de montaña San Bernardo, el vicepresidente Jorge Expósito ha afirmado que se encuentran "consternados" por lo ocurrido. *El fallecido deja un hijo* y era muy apreciado en el valle de Turón y en el concejo de Mieres


----------



## Cormac (1 Ago 2020)

«Aritz era pasión por la vida, su gente y las grandes paredes»







*Fallece un montañero bilbaíno en Picos de Europa*

Fallece un montañero bilbaíno en Picos de Europa

La Guardia Civil investiga la muerte del montañero de 34 años, que cree que pudo haberse resbalado en alguna de las maniobras de escalada, lo que provocó que cayera unos 20 metros.

*Un montañero bilbaíno murió* ayer, jueves, al sufrir una caída en el monte *Peña Vieja*, en la parte cántabra del macizo central de los Picos de Europa, ha informado el Servicio de Emergencias del Principado de Asturias (SEPA), que ha podido rescatar ilesos a otros dos compañeros del fallecido.

El accidente ocurrió a primera hora de la tarde en la cara este del Espolón de los Franceses, que cuenta con un desnivel de unos mil metros, y que se encuentra en el límite *entre Asturias y Cantabria*, en el municipio de Camaleño.

El montañero se despeñó, mientras sus dos compañeros, que compartían la cordada, quedaron enriscados.

*Investigan cómo sucedió el accidente*

La Guardia Civil investiga la muerte del *montañero de 34 años*, que cree que pudo haberse resbalado en alguna de las maniobras de *escalada*, lo que provocó que cayera unos 20 metros.


----------



## Cormac (3 Ago 2020)

*Muere un montañero tras precipitarse por una zona de rocas en las Peñas de Aia*

Muere un montañero tras precipitarse por una zona de rocas en las Peñas de Aia - GipuzkoaGaur - Actualidad de Gipuzkoa

Un donostiarra de 42 años falleció en Oiartzun tras precipitarse por una zona de rocas en las Peñas de Aia, según ha informado el Departamento vasco de Seguridad.
Tres personas que paseaban por el lugar alertaron a los servicios de emergencia de que se habían topado con el cuerpo sin vida del joven en un área pedregosa.

Un médico certificó su muerte y su cuerpo fue trasladado al Instituto Vasco de Medicina Legal para que le sea practicada la autopsia.


----------



## Cormac (8 Ago 2020)

Fallece una montañera asturiana tras despeñarse en el Aneto

Cristina Rodríguez, de 43 años, residía en Barcelona desde hace varios años, donde dirigía la academia Gracia, pero aún mantenía vínculo familiar con Quirós, donde residen sus padres. Era una montañera con muchos años de experiencia, que labró en las montañas asturianas. Su mayor logró fue la ascensión a la cumbre del Kilimanjaro



*Una montañera catalana fallece durante una travesía cerca del Aneto*
*La mujer, vecina de Olesa de Montserrat, se precipitó 70 metros al vacío en la cresta de Llosas*

Una montañera catalana fallece durante una travesía cerca del Aneto

Una *montañera catalana *ha fallecido este domingo al sufrir una caída cuando realizaba una excursión en las proximidades del pico *Aneto*, en el *Pirineo*, ha informado en un comunicado la *Guardia Civil*. La fallecida, de *43 años*, vecina de* Olesa de Montserrat*, se precipitó unos 70 metros en la zona de la *cresta de Llosas*, lo que le causó lesiones "incompatibles con la vida", según el Instituto Armado.

En el rescate participó personal del *Grupo de Intervención en Montaña de la Guardia Civil *(GREIM) y el helicóptero con base *Benasque *junto con el médico del 061, que sólo pudo certificar la muerte de la mujer. El cadáver fue trasladado al depósito del Hospital Provincial de Huesca a la espera de autopsia. Su acompañante, aunque estaba ileso, se encontraba en shock y fue también evacuado.

Por otra parte, el equipo del GREIM de Benasque también intervino posteriormente, sobre las 14.45 horas, en el accidente de un parapentista en *Castejón de Sos*, quien se había roto los dos tobillos y tuvo que ser trasladado al Hospital de Barbastro.

En esta jornada, la Guardia Civil ha rescatado además en diversos puntos del Pirineo aragonés por distintas lesiones a *tres barranquistas *y a una *senderista francesa *así como a otro ciudadano galo de 42 años quien había sufrido una crisis de ansiedad y tenía las manos y piernas agarrotadas.


----------



## Cormac (13 Ago 2020)

Fallece una joven de 32 años en un accidente de montaña en La Caixa de Valderrobres












*Una montañera de 32 años fallece en Valderrobres*
*Se despeñó durante el descenso del peñasco conocido como La Caixa.*

Una montañera de 32 años fallece en Valderrobres


*Una mujer de 32 años de edad ha fallecido en la tarde* de este miércoles en la gran mole rocosa del paraje natural de *La Caixa, situada en la divisoria de los términos municipales de Valderrobres y Beceite.* Al parecer la joven ha caído *de una altura de unos 15 metros *cuando intentaba llevar a cabo el* descenso desde la gran peña *rocosa. La víctima iba acompañada de su marido en el momento de los hechos. El aviso se ha dado al 112 en torno a las 14.00 y la operación de rescate se ha alargado durante varias horas.
Dicha operación de ascenso y descenso se efectúa *a través de una grieta con considerable desnivel*, por lo que la víctima habría perdido adherencia con el consecuente fatal desenlace. El citado acceso dispone de una cuerda para realizar la maniobra con arnés y mosquetones, aunque se desconoce si la joven ha utilizado esta equipación. Pese a que se trata de un ascenso de corta longitud,* el lugar presenta un grado de dificultad considerable.*

Hasta el lugar de los hechos se han desplazado *un helicóptero de la Guardia Civil y otro segundo helicóptero medicalizado del 112. *De igual modo, han acudido efectivos de la benemérita del puesto de Valderrobres y Bomberos de la Diputación Provincial de Teruel del parque de Alcañiz, que finalmente no llegaron a intervenir. Tras la maniobra de rescate *ha sido necesario emplear el helipuerto de Valderrobres.*
El lugar, con su característico e imponente relieve geológico, es muy conocido en el Matarraña y son miles los *montañeros y senderistas* que cada año ascienden al paraje de La Caixa tanto desde Beceite, por su cara sur, como desde Valderrobres, por su lado Norte. Se trata de una gran mole rocosa con forma poliédrica con unas dimensiones de más de 200 metros de largo por 70 metros de ancho muy próxima al vértice geodésico del Perigañol. Pese a que el lugar dispone de una cuerda, cada año son numerosos los senderistas que efectúan el ascenso a la cúspide de La Caixa sin hacer uso de ninguna medida de seguridad.

El alcalde de Valderrobres, Carlos Boné, ha explicado que, inicialmente, la montañera accidentada quedó inconsciente, pero finalmente falleció como consecuencias de las heridas sufridas.


----------



## Cormac (13 Ago 2020)

*Tres barranquistas españoles mueren y otro está desaparecido en el este de Suiza*
*Los cuatro se vieron sorprendidos el miércoles por una fuerte tormenta que les arrastró, informó la policía cantonal, que ha recuperado los tres cadáveres en la mañana de este jueves.*

Tres barranquistas españoles mueren y otro está desaparecido en el este de Suiza

*Tres españoles han fallecido y un cuarto está desaparecido* tras sufrir un accidente cuando practicaban *barranquismo *en las gargantas de Parlitobel, en el cantón de San Galo en Suiza, informó este jueves la agencia suiza 
Los cuatro se vieron sorprendidos el miércoles por una *fuerte tormenta que les arrastró, *informó la policía cantonal, que ha recuperado los tres cadáveres en la mañana de hoy jueves.

Los servicios de socorro trabajan en la zona del siniestro, acordonada por la policía, desde la tarde del miércoles, *aunque las operaciones de salvamento fueron interrumpidas durante la noche.*
La agencia suiza señaló que los turistas *hacían barranquismo sin guía* y viajaban por su cuenta en la zona, muy frecuentada por los amantes de ese deporte.

Fuentes de la Delegación del Gobierno en Navarra, *de donde eran originarias tres de las víctimas -una cuarta persona había nacido en Bilbao-* han asegurado que el grupo estaba formado en total por seis personas, pero las dos únicas mujeres optaron por volver al hotel antes de que se produjese el siniestro.

Las dos mujeres han recibido atención psicológica en el hotel, mientras que el Consulado español ya ha iniciado los trámites para la repatriación de los cuerpos, han asegurado las fuentes consultadas.

La policía cantonal informó de que dará más detalles del accidente a lo largo del día de hoy.

Las zonas alpinas de Suiza son *frecuente destino para los amantes del barranquismo, *deporte de riesgo, y son también habituales los accidentes relacionados con este deporte en el país centroeuropeo.

El peor de las últimas décadas se produjo *en 1999, cuando 21 deportistas de Australia, Sudáfrica, Nueva Zelanda, Reino Unido y Suiza murieron *en una riada cuando hacían barranquismo en el cañón de Saxetbach, en la turística zona de Interlaken (centro del país).


----------



## George Orwell (13 Ago 2020)

mandarinaduck dijo:


> Dejad a la gente que haga lo que quiera. Los a accidentes ocurren nos guste o no. Mientras el impacto medioambiental sea el mínimo posible, qué mas da? En moto puedes llevarte a alguien por delante pero en la montaña tú decides. Y si tienes mala suerte y la palmas pues al menos ha sido disfrutando y haciendo algo que te gusta.
> Vamos, con 67 años que te de un tabardillo en el everest me parece una forma de morir cojonuda. La de dolores, residencias, sondas, colonoscopias y pañales que te ahorras.



A mí me parece bien que cada uno se suba donde le apetezca, pocas cosas más gratificantes hay que hacer deporte por el monte. Pero si el dominguero Paco se hace un esguince metiéndose por donde no debe, luego que no se asuste cuando le llegue la receta del rescate. Porque eso *no** debemos pagarlo entre todos*. La temeridad de cada uno, de su bolsillo. Y si no se considera dominguero, que pague federación y seguro, que están para eso.


----------



## Cormac (14 Ago 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> *Tres barranquistas españoles mueren y otro está desaparecido en el este de Suiza*
> *Los cuatro se vieron sorprendidos el miércoles por una fuerte tormenta que les arrastró, informó la policía cantonal, que ha recuperado los tres cadáveres en la mañana de este jueves.*
> 
> Tres barranquistas españoles mueren y otro está desaparecido en el este de Suiza
> ...



Mueren Lasa y Zabalza. 










El *barranquismo* era su mayor pasión. Eso dicen de ellos sus conocidos. Pero la fuerte tormenta eléctrica caída en *Vätis, Suiza*, este miércoles, hizo de una excursión una auténtica tragedia. Nadie se explica por qué no se marcharon si los medios habían informado con anterioridad. Pero los chicos decidieron continuar con su aventura a pesar de ello. Entre los fallecidos se encuentran los navarros *Mikel Lasa* y *Mikel Zabalza*, además del bilbaíno *Tontxu González*. Y el cuarto componente del grupo, el también navarro *Diego Maeztu*, se encuentra todavía en paradero desconocido. 

Los jóvenes, que rondaban entre los* 29 y 38 años*, se encontraban practicando esta actividad en las gargantas de Parlitobel Gorge, en el canton de San Galo. Uno de ellos, Mikel Zabalza, residente de la pequeña localidad de Uharte-Arakil, habría cumplido los 30 este sábado de no ser por este trágico accidente, tal y como ha informado una fuente cercana a EL ESPAÑOL. Y los otros, más veteranos, procedían también de otras pequeñas localidades, como del municipio de *Allo* en el caso de Mikel Lasa y Diego Maeztu.

Todos ellos eran *grandes aficionados al deporte de aventura* y, en especial, al barranquismo. Reflejo de ello son sus redes sociales -donde publicaban decenas de fotografías dedicadas a esta actividad- o lo que hablan de ellos quienes más les conocían.
*Qué dicen sobre ellos*
Sus vecinos solo tienen palabras buenas. Desde Allo, el municipio en el que residían *Diego y Mikel Lasa*, se refieren a ellos como dos jóvenes, "muy alegres", que eran *amigos de todo el mundo*. La localidad se encuentra desolada frente a esta noticia, que ha pillado a todo el mundo por sorpresa y que les tiene "con el corazón roto".


"Somos apenas *1.000 habitantes*, aquí nos conocemos todos", han explicado en la mañana de este jueves desde el Ayuntamiento. Y es que, en estas situaciones, el dolor de las familias lo terminan compartiendo los vecinos con los que uno acaba creciendo.

Los dos chicos, al igual que Mikel Zabalda y Tontxu González, eran participantes muy activos del grupo de espeleología *Kat-Team*. Un club compuesto por profesionales y amantes de los deportes, que organizan periódicamente salidas para realizar rutas de senderismo y ascensos a los picos de la zona y del País Vasco. Tal y como cuenta un amigo íntimo de Maeztu, este era el encargado de encabezar muchas de las actividades que se realizaban y recientemente, en julio, habría organizado una escapada a Huesca con todos sus amigos barranquistas.

Por otra parte, el bilbaíno *Tontxu González* se describía a sí mismo en sus redes como un "*fotógrafo amateur especializado en el barranquismo*" y, de esta manera, unificaba sus dos pasiones, dejando imágenes sorprendentes para todos sus seguidores. De hecho, hace dos años expuso en el museo ARENATZarte de Vizaya su trabajo _Senderos de roca y agua_, una serie de fotografías tomadas por él mismo a lo largo de sus rutas entre los barrancos.

Desde uno de los bares de Uharte-Arakil hlos dueños, y amigos desde que llegase al municipio hace 15 años, informan a este periódico de que *Mikel Zabalza* llevaba años practicando este deporte y que incluso estaba federado.

"Era un chico *muy dicharachero*, siempre estaba haciendo bromas", comenta la dueña del bar. Según dicen, en ese municipio tan pequeño, son todos "una familia". Y se encuentran destrozados por la noticia, que les ha llegado como "un jarro de agua fría".

"Es un amigo íntimo de mi hijo", explica la fuente que no ha querido hacer público su nombre. Como si fueran realmente una familia, Mikel pasaba días y días en este establecimiento "siempre haciendo bromas y sonriendo" como ha asegurado la dueña. "*Le considerábamos uno más*" comenta compungida. 

A pesar de que sus padres residen en la capital, Zabalza se había mudado a la zona con su hermano, con el que además residía, y se dedicaba a la fundición. Aunque todo su tiempo libre lo pasaba con amigos y practicando la que era su pasión, el barranquismo.


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (14 Ago 2020)

Yo suelo salir de monte y tengo la sensación de que este año se han incrementado brutalmente la cantidad de rescates de gente que "se ha desorientado". 

O lo que es lo mismo: ni mapa, sea en papel o en alguna de las muchas apps de gps+mapas que hay, ni brújula, ni ropa y comida para emergencias, mal calzado, etc. 

Vamos, que salen como quien va de paseo por la Castellana, y cuando dejan de ver carteles señalando la ruta y se hace tarde, 112.


----------



## AH1N1 (14 Ago 2020)

La montaña mata más gente que el covid


----------



## elepwr (14 Ago 2020)

Testigo indirecto = me lo han contado ?


----------



## Cormac (14 Ago 2020)

elepwr dijo:


> Testigo indirecto = me lo han contado ?



He estado comiendo con gente en la montaña que días más tarde uno murió.
Otro grupo, este iraní, volviendo a su casa, porque se les había muerto uno de su grupo.
A eso me refería.


----------



## Cormac (14 Ago 2020)

*Fallece tras caida Matteo Pasquetto*
*El escalador italiano de 25 años se encontraba abriendo una nueva vía en la cresta de Reposoir*

Fallece tras caida Matteo Pasquetto

Matteo pierde la vida después de la muerte de su amigo y compañero de escalada Matteo "Berna" Bernasconi, otro de los grandes representantes del alpinismo italiano, que –tal como mencionamos en el comienzo- lo había acompañado en su raid por Patagonia a principios de presente año. La pérdida de Berna fue un golpe muy duro para Pasquetto.

Así describió su amor por la montaña, tal como lo expresa en la nota de hoy la revista italiana Planetmountain:* "Me encanta la escalada en roca, me encanta la escalada en hielo, me encanta esquiar, pero sobre todo me encanta la aventura y la exploración en nuevos lugares: soy muy curioso y me encanta mirar lo que ves desde detrás del pico acabo de escalar ".










Bernasconi, Pasquetto y Della Bordella en la Aguja Standhard en Patagonia 20202. Los dos primeros perdieron la vida con tan solo dos meses de diferencia. (Foto Della Bordella, Pasquetto y Bernasconi)*


----------



## Cormac (15 Ago 2020)

*Muere un montañero valenciano tras una caída de 150 metros en el Posets, en Sahún*
*Iba acompañado por otras cuatro personas cuando resbaló y se precipitó hasta quedar encajado en una rimaya. Los especialistas del Greim de la Guardia Civil y la médico del 061 no pudieron reanimarle.*

Muere un montañero valenciano tras una caída de 150 metros en el Posets, en Sahún

Un* montañero valenciano de 69 años, vecino de Alcoy, *ha* fallecido *este sábado en la cresta del pico *Posets*, el segundo más alto de los Pirineos con 3.369 metros situado en el término municipal de Sahún, después de sufrir una *caída mortal de 150 metros*. Al lugar se han desplazado especialistas del *Greim*de Benasque con el helicóptero y una *médica del 061*, que han localizado a la víctima aunque *no han podido hacer nada por salvarle la vida, *según han confirmado fuentes de la Benemérita*. Además, los socorristas de la Guardia Civil han tenido que atender otros ocho accidentes de montaña este sábado. *
Es la *segunda víctima* que se cobra la montaña en la provincia de Huesca *este mes* (y la segunda también en lo que va de año) después de que el pasado día 2 muriera también una montañera catalana de 43 años tras precipitarse desde una altura de 70 metros en la*cresta de Llosás*, cerca del Aneto, también en Benasque. 

La sala del 062 de la Guardia Civil ha recibido el aviso del accidente del Posets sobre las *11.30 *a través del 112 SOS Aragón. El montañero iba*acompañado de otras cuatro personas *que descendían del pico por una cresta dirección norte cuando *se ha resbalado, cayendo unos 150 metros, en una zona de roca con terreno muy abrupto. *
El personal del Greim con helicóptero de Benasque, junto con la médico del 061, han acudido a la zona aunque en un principio *no han divisado a la víctima desde el aire*. Por ello, los especialistas y la sanitaria han bajado de la aeronave y uno de los socorristas ha realizado el mismo recorrido por el lugar donde los acompañantes habían visto caer al accidentado,*localizándolo en una rimaya encajado a unos dos metros de profundidad y con lesiones incompatibles con la vida.*

Dada la situación en la que se encontraba el cuerpo, se han tenido que incorporar al rescate *otros dos especialistas con más material *para acceder al lugar y entre todos han asegurado el cuerpo para que no continuase cayendo por la rimaya, ya que esta tenía unos cuatro metros de profundidad.
Después de instalar un sistema de seguridad,* han logrado extraer el cadáver del lugar* y de allí lo han trasladado hasta la base de la montaña, para posteriormente llevarlo a un lugar donde el helicóptero pudiera recogerlos. Desde allí ha sido evacuado a la helisuperficie de Benasque y posteriormente al depósito del Hospital Provincial de Huesca a la espera de autopsia.

*Otros ocho rescates este sábado*
Además, los especialistas de la Guardia Civil han realizado este sábado otros *ocho rescates.* El primer aviso ha llegado a las* 9.00 *informando que en el *refugio de la Renclusa* un *hombre de 31 años* tenía una *lesión en la espalda *que le impedía desplazarse por sí mismo. El Greim y helicóptero con base en Benasque con la médico del 061 lo han evacuado hasta Benasque con una posible* contractura muscular.*

Sobre las *12.50* han tenido conocimiento de que una *barranquista* había sufrido una *lesión de espalda* que podría ser grave en el *barranco Miraval*, en Tella Sin, donde se han desplazado el Greim de Boltaña con helicóptero con base en Benasque y médico del 061.

A las *13.05* se ha registrado un nuevo aviso de un*vecino de Cádiz de 30 años* que se había *caído en la cumbre del pico Balaitus*. Se han dirigido al lugar el Ereim de Panticosa con el helicóptero de la Guardia Civil de Huesca y un sanitario del 061 y tras aterrizar en la cima han valorado las lesiones del montañero y lo han evacuado a Panticosa. Allí le esperaba una ambulancia para trasladarlo al centro de salud de Biescas con un*dolor agudo en la zona lumbar.*

La Guardia Civil ha recibido una nueva llamada de socorro a las 14.00 advirtiendo de que un *menor de 16 años* se había *lesionado la pierna *en el *Ibón del Alba*. Ha sido rescatado por el Greim de Benasque, el helicóptero de la Guardia Civil con base en Huesca y un sanitario del 061.

Además, el 112 SOS Aragón ha informa en torno a las 16.25 de que *un ciudadano francés *había pedido ayuda para descender del *Aneto* y se encontraba a 2900 metros de altitud. Solo 15 minutos después, el *refugio de la Renclusa* ha requerido la presencia de la Guardia Civil para auxiliar a una persona con un* esguince en el ibón de Salterillo.* *Ambos rescates se han efectuado de manera simultánea* por el Greim y el helicóptero de Benasque junto a la médico del 061.

El octavo rescate de la jornada se ha producido sobre las 18.30 para evacuar a un *montañero con una rotura de fibras a la altura del lago de Arriel Bajo *que no podía continuar la marcha. Han acudido el Ereim de Panticosa con el helicóptero de Huesca y un enfermero del 061. El Greim de Benasque ha atendido la última salida del día a las 19.10 en la zona del *valle de Ballibierna *para rescatar a una *montañera* a la que *se le había salido un hombro *y no podía continuar la marcha.


----------



## Cormac (16 Ago 2020)

*Hallan muerto el excursionista desaparecido el jueves en Boí*


Hallan muerto el excursionista desaparecido el jueves en Boí

Dispositivo de búsqueda del montañero FOTO: Bomberscat

*Los Bomberos de la Generalitat han encontrado este sábado un excursionista sin vida. El hombre, de 28 años, había desaparecido el jueves pasado en el Valle de Boí,* en el Parque Natural de Aigüestortes y Lago de San Mauricio (Lleida).
*El montañero estaba ilocalizado desde el jueves pasado en el Valle de Boí*
*El senderista de Badalona, que iba solo y tenía previsto realizar una ruta de cuatro picos dentro del parque,* fue localizado en la base de la punta Lequeutre bajo el Comoloformo, en el macizo de Besiberri.
*Su familia dio el aviso a los servicios de emergencias al no tener noticias suyas.* Efectivos del Grupo de Actuaciones Especiales de Montaña (GRAE) lo buscaron desde el jueves por tierra y por aire. La búsqueda se incrementó entre Caldes de Boí y la zona del embalse de Cavallers.
El cuerpo de los Mossos d’Esquadra han abierto la investigación para esclarecer las causas de la muerte


----------



## MROV (17 Ago 2020)

Fallece una excursionista al caerse por un barranco en la Vall de Boí







Una excursionista falleció este domingo en la *Vall de Boí* (Lleida) tras precipitarse por un *barranco*, según han informado este lunes los Bomberos de la Generalitat. A las 17:22 horas, los Bomberos recibieron el aviso de que una mujer se había precipitado y se encontraba inconsciente entre la Pala Alta de Sarradé y la zona de Comalesbienes.



Un helicóptero con efectivos de los GRAE (Grupo de Actuaciones Especiales de los Bomberos) siguió las indicaciones de la persona que dio la alerta y localizó en el fondo de un barranco, bajo el Pico de Comalesbienes, el cuerpo sin vida de la persona accidentada.





*El hombre que dio el aviso del accidente tuvo que ser atendido por una hipotermia leve*


Hasta la zona se desplazaron efectivos de la unidad de montaña de los Mossos d’Esquadra, que se hicieron cargo de las diligencias judiciales. También se activaron dos dotaciones terrestres de los Bomberos y el equipo médico del Sistema de Emergencias Médicas (SEM) con helicóptero medicalizado.






Los efectivos sanitarios del SEM tuvieron que atender al hombre que dio el aviso, de unos 30 años, por una hipotermia leve, aunque no requirió traslado a un centro sanitario.


----------



## Cormac (18 Ago 2020)

*Un vecino de Berriz muere al caer por un barranco en el Mugarra*

Un vecino de Berriz muere al caer por un barranco en el Mugarra

Un hombre de 40 años, vecino de Berriz, murió este domingo al caer por un barranco del monte Mugarra, en el término municipal de Mañaria. Los ertzainas y bomberos que acudieron al rescate *intentaron reanimar sin éxito al montañero*, que se encontraba en compañía de su hijo de 11 años cuando se produjo el fatal accidente.


*A la espera de la autopsia*
Según detalló un portavoz de la Ertzaintza, el cadáver fue trasladado al servicio de patología forense de Bilbao, donde se le practicará la autopsia. El domingo los únicos detalles aportados por la misma fuente sobre el montañero fallecido es que era vecino de Berriz y tenía 40 años. EL CORREO pudo saber también que estaba acompañado por su hijo de 11 años cuando sufrió la caída.

El accidente ocurrió *en la cara norte del Mugarra, un monte de 964 metros de altitud que forma parte del macizo de Aramotz*, ubicado en el extremo oeste de los montes del Duranguesado. Aunque no está considerado propiamente un 'punto negro' de la montaña vasca, como el Untzilaitz, el Alluitz y el mismo Anboto, cuenta con *un dilatado historial de accidentes mortales*. El más reciente sucedió el pasado 2 de febrero, cuando un montañero de Bergara de 81 años murió al despeñarse por un barranco cuando se encontraba cerca de la cima.En aquel caso también tuvo que intervenir el helicóptero de la Ertzaintza para poder llegar al punto de muy difícil acceso en el que se localizó a la víctima.

El 18 de mayo de 2010 el Mugarra se cobró la vida de un vecino de Durango de 68 años que buscaba setas en una zona conocida como 'la nevera'. El rescate de su cuerpo también requirió la intervención de un helicóptero. Cuatro años antes, el 21 de mayo de 2006 un montañero de Getxo de 34 años murió al caer por un barranco de 300 metros.


----------



## Cormac (18 Ago 2020)

*Un montañero madrileño muere por una caída en una cresta fronteriza entre España y Francia*
Un montañero de 46 años murió este sábado en el entorno del circo de Troumouse tras precipitarse 300 metros.

Un montañero madrileño muere por una caída en una cresta fronteriza entre España y Francia

*Un montañero madrileño de 46 años murió este sábado*, 15 de agosto, como consecuencia de una caída de 300 metros en el *circo de Troumouse*, en la cara francesa de los Pirineos, según ha informado el periódico 'La Rép des Pyrénées'. El diario francés señala que l*a víctima formaba parte de un grupo de cinco españoles*, un amigo de Madrid y otros tres que se unieron a la excursión a esta zona de los Altos Pirineos. 

El accidente, acontecido a mediodía, tuvo lugar a una altitud de 3.000 metros. Los galos informan de que en el momento del suceso, *el hombre estaba "debidamente equipado"* para realizar este tipo de caminatas.

'La Rép des Pyrénées' explica que uno de los acompañantes del fallecido dio aviso y hasta el lugar de los hechos se desplazó sanitarios y otras autoridades, quiénes recuperaron el cuerpo sin vida del hombre de 46 años. 

Hasta el momento *se desconocen las causas de la caída que terminaron con la vida del madrileño*. De hecho, la publicación francesa apunta que la Fiscalía de Tarbes ha abierto una investigación para determinar las circunstancias en las que se produjo este accidente


----------



## Cormac (23 Ago 2020)

*Fallece un montañero que hacía la ruta de Peña Mea tras sentirse indispuesto*
*El hombre empezó a encontrarse mal y cuando llegó el equipo de rescate en el helicóptero su acompañante y un pastor ya intentaban reanimarlo*

Fallece un montañero que hacía la ruta de Peña Mea tras sentirse indispuesto

Un hombre murió ayer por la tarde cuando, en compañía de otra persona, realizaba la ruta de Peña Mea por la zona de Laviana. El fallecido se sintió indispuesto mientras realizaba el itinerario. Los médicos del 112, que acudieron en helicóptero hasta la zona, lo encontraron ya en parada cardiorrespiratoria cuando pudieron socorrerlo. La acompañante del hombre y un pastor que atendía su ganado en la zona ya habían estado practicándole maniobras de reanimación. Los sanitarios intentaron salvarle la vida, pero finalmente no fue posible.


----------



## Cormac (26 Ago 2020)

*Hallado muerto un montañero de Huesca en el fondo de un barranco en Panticosa*
*Una montañera que pasaba por allí dio aviso de que había un cuerpo en la zona de Majada Alta de Argualas. Fue rescatado por la Guardia Civil y se trata de un varón de 64 años vecino de la capital oscense. *

Hallado muerto un montañero de Huesca en el fondo de un barranco en Panticosa

La montaña se ha cobrado su tercera víctima este mes de agosto. *Un vecino de* Huesca *de 64 años *ha fallecido este martes en la zona de Majada Alta de Argualas, en Panticosa. Una montañera que pasaba por encima de este paraje dio de que aviso de que* había localizado el cuerpo de una persona, al parecer sin vida en una zona de barranco,* por debajo de donde ella estaba. Eran las cinco de la tarde. 

Hasta allí se desplazó el helicóptero de la Unidad Aérea de Huesca y el Ereim de Panticosa. Tras sobrevolar la zona *localizaron un cuerpo en el interior del barranco. La aeronave *depositó a los especialistas a unos 100 metros de desnivel por encima del lugar. Los guardias* descendieron y confirmaron que la persona estaba fallecida.* Dieron aviso al Juzgado de Guardia de Jaca, el cual autorizó el levantamiento del cadáver por los agentes.

Se trasladó en camilla al fallecido hasta una zona donde se pudo realizar un ciclo de grúa con seguridad, siendo evacuado hasta Panticosa, y de allí a Jaca a la espera de* realización de la autopsia*, la cual determinará las causas concretas del fallecimiento. Se trata de* un varón de 64 años vecino de Huesca.*


----------



## Cormac (6 Sep 2020)

*Fallece un montañero al precipitarse desde unos 200 metros en los Pirineos*

Fallece un montañero al precipitarse desde unos 200 metros en los Pirineos

Un *montañero ha fallecido* este sábado al *precipitarse accidentalmente desde una altura de 200 metros en la zona del puerto de Boet y la Pica Roja*, en Alins (Lleida).
Según han informado los Bomberos, a las 11.07 horas han sido alertados del accidente, ante lo que han activado un helicóptero del *grupo de actuaciones especiales (GRAE), que ha localizado el cadáver *de la persona accidentada en la cresta de la Pica Roja.


----------



## Cormac (2 Oct 2020)

*Joan y Lídia, la joven pareja de médicos muertos en el Valle de Arán*

Joan y Lídia, la joven pareja de médicos muertos en el Valle de Arán

El cuerpo de *Pompièrs* d'*Aran* y los* Bombers de la Generalitat* han *encontrado* hoy los dos *cuerpos* sin vida de *Lídia Bosch* y *Joan Boixadera*, la *pareja* de *jóvenes médicos* *desaparecidos* la semana pasada en el Parque Nacional de Aigüestortes i Estany de Sant Maurici.










*Una pareja de jóvenes médicos de Lleida trabajando en Girona*
La *última* *vez* que los vieron con *vida* fue el pasado *viernes* *25* en un refugio de la travesía de los Carros de Foc. La búsqueda empezó el domingo. *Hoy,* jueves 1 de octubre, los han *encontrado muertos*. Estaban en la zona periférica del Parque Nacional de Aigüestortes i Estany de Sant Maurici, al lado del lago de Pòdo, a sólo cuatro metros del agua.
*Lídia Bosch* tenía *27 años* y era natural de *Lleida*. Su novio, *Joan Boixadera*, tenía la misma edad. Él era de *Sidamon*, pequeño pueblecito de poco más de 700 habitantes, del Pla de l'Urgell. Se conocieron en la *Facultad* de *Medicina* de la Universidad de *Lleida*, donde los dos se *licenciaron*. Ahora los dos construían su vida conjunta en *Girona*. Eran *médicos internos* del Hospital *Josep Trueta*.






Lídia y Joan se conocieron en la Facultad de Medicina de Lleida y ahora trabajaban como internos en el Hospital Josep Trueta de Girona / Archivo
*El viernes fue la última vez que se los vio*
*Lídia* y *Joan* eran *aficionados* al *deporte* y a la *naturaleza*. El *martes* de la semana pasada, día *22* de *septiembre*, iniciaron la *travesía* de *Carros de Foc*, una ruta de montaña de recorrido circular que une los nueve refugios de montaña que hay dentro del Parque Nacional de Aigüestortes i Estany de Sant Maurici. Tenían previsto *volver* a *casa* el *domingo* 27. La *última vez* que se los vio *vivos* fue el *viernes* *25*.

El rastreo por la zona,* una de las áreas más agrestes del Pirineo catalán*, comenzó en los alrededores del refugio de Colomers, el lugar en el que se alojaron el 25 de septiembre. Allí, a primera hora de la mañana y en vista del cambio de tiempo que se había anunciado para las siguientes horas, comentaron al guarda del establecimiento que iban a intentar regresar lo antes posible al lugar de estacionamiento de su coche, que habían dejado aparcado en el acceso de Espot (Pallars Sobirà).

*Sorprendidos*
Sin embargo, todo apunta a que el temporal, que durante el viernes y el sábado dejó espesores de nieve de hasta 30 centímetros en algunos puntos de la cordillera, pudo haber sorprendido a la pareja mientras descendía. La búsqueda de los dos desaparecidos, que ha durado cuatro días, se ha extendido por una superficie de 1.500 hectáreas y se ha llevado a cabo siguiendo la técnica de búsqueda con aludes, ya que en la zona había grandes acumulaciones de nieve por las tormentas del fin de semana.

La búsqueda se activó este jueves contrarreloj con 40 efectivos, ante la amenaza de la llegada de un nuevo temporal. La investigación se había centrado las últimas horas en las zonas con más nieve donde se cree que podrían haber buscado cobijo los dos montañeros. Se utilizó la técnica de avalanchas y se delimitaron sectores de actuación más pequeños por tierra con el apoyo de los medios aéreos, en colaboración con un equipo especializado en aludes.

Trabajaron en el dispositivo los Bombers, los Mossos d’Esquadra, la Guardia Civil, los Agents Rurals y los Pompièrs d’Aran.


----------



## Cormac (15 Oct 2020)




----------



## Cormac (3 Nov 2020)

*Fallece un montañero de 50 años tras ser golpeado por una piedra en la Peña Ten, en León*

Fallece un montañero de 50 años tras ser golpeado por una piedra en la Peña Ten, en León







Rescate del cuerpo sin vida del montañero de 50 años

El Grupo de Rescate de Protección Civil rescató hoy el cuerpo sin vida de un montañero de 50 años que falleció al sufrir un accidente en la Peña Ten, situada en la Cordillera Cantábrica,* entre el municipio leonés de Acebedo y el asturiano de Ponga*.


----------



## Cormac (4 Dic 2020)

*Muere a los 46 años la corredora suiza Andrea Huser durante un entrenamiento en la montaña*
La ganadora del UTMB de 2015 Andrea Huser perdió al vida mientras entrenaba en las montañas suizas al intentar cruzar un río helado. Nuria Picas o Killian Jornet le han dedicado unas palabras.

Conmoción en el mundo del trail por la trágica muerte de la corredora suiza Andrea Huser








El mundo del trail running está de luto. La corredora de montaña suiza *Andrea Huser perdía la vida *este fin de semana a los 46 años durante uno de sus entrenamientos en las montañas de la localidad de Saas-Fee (Suiza). Según detallan medios locales, la corredora de larga distancia *cayó de un barranco de unos 140 metros de altitud* al resbalar cuando intentaba cruzar un arroyo helado.
Según explican los medios locales, la veterana corredora salió a correr a primera hora del domingo por las nevadas montañas de Saas-Fee. Tras pasar varias horas sin saber de ella, sus familiares alertaron a los Servicios de Emergencia del cantón de Valais. Fue entonces cuando los servicios de rescate y varios helicópteros comenzaron la búsqueda. Finalmente y por desgracia, poco antes del mediodía, localizaban el cuerpo sin vida de la deportista.

Andrea Huser aunque se retiró de su carrera deportiva profesional durante este verano, fue una deportista bastante polivalente. Consiguió ser *la mejor corredora de montaña del mundo en 2018* durante el circuito *Ultra Trail World Tour*, logró imponerse como *ganadora del exigente Ultra Trail del Mont Blanc en 2015* y segunda en 2017, a tan sólo dos minutos de la española Nuria Picas. Para llegar hasta ahí, la corredora suiza ha completado multitud de carreras de larga distancia a lo largo de todo el mundo. Además, antes de todo eso, en 2002 llegó a convertirse en *Campeona de Europa de Mountain Bike*.

*El mundo del trail se despide de Andrea Huser*
Tras conocerse la trágica noticia, la catalana *Nuria Pica*s escribía unas palabras en sus redes sociales en honor a su compañera de carreras. "Día muy triste para el deporte y el mundo de las carreras de montaña. No tengo palabras. Hoy nos deja una de las grandes de este deporte, Andrea Huser. Corredora incansable, luchadora y de una gran generosidad. Nunca olvidaré nuestra entrada en Chamonix, cuando me dijiste al oído que mi victoria también era la tuya. Hoy el cielo gana una estrella. Andrea, te echaremos mucho de menos".
También lo hacía* Kilian Jornet,* que recientemente intentó el reto de las 24h en pista, y que destacaba la gran destreza de la corredora suiza. "Es muy triste escuchar que Andrea Huser falleció. Ella era una ultrarunner extraordinaria, algunas temporadas literalmente corrió todo, uniendo ultras cada semana. Te extrañaremos Andrea".


----------



## Cormac (10 Dic 2020)

*Fallece un montañero de 52 años tras sentirse indispuesto en el Tologorri, en Ayala*
*El mal tiempo complicó las tareas del rescate de los servicios de emergencia, que solo pudieron certificar su muerte una vez que accedieron al lugar*

Fallece un montañero de 52 años tras sentirse indispuesto en el Tologorri, en Ayala


----------



## Cormac (21 Dic 2020)

*Fallece un montañero tras sufrir una caída escalando en Monachil*

Fallece un montañero tras sufrir una caída escalando en Monachil

Este fin de semana se han registrado tres accidentes de montaña, dos solo con roturas y uno mortal.

*Un montañero de Córdoba de 46 años ha fallecido este sábado al sufrir una caída cuando escalaba en el Corral del Veleta en Monachil (Granada), según ha informado el servicio Emergencias 112 Andalucía, adscrito a la Consejería de la Presidencia, Administración Pública e Interior de la Junta de Andalucía. *

Una vez en el lugar, los operativos no pudieron más que certificar el fallecimiento de un hombre y activar el protocolo judicial,* sin que por el momento hayan trascendido más detalles de cómo se ha producido el suceso.*
El montañero, Francisco Sillero Gómez, *era natural de Las Navas del Selpillar, pedanía de Lucena, donde la conmoción es mayúscula y expandida a todos los habitantes* –unos 600, aproximadamente-. Francisco Sillero, trabajador en su propia empresa del sector de la electricidad y antenas, era una persona intensamente apreciada y conocida por la totalidad de sus convecinos.
Perteneciente a una familia originaria de esta aldea, tenía cinco hermanos y uno de ellos, Juan Manuel, ejerció hasta el 2019 de alcalde pedáneo.


----------



## Cormac (8 Ene 2021)

*Muere un montañero por una caída de 30 metros en el Peñón de Ricote*

Muere un montañero por una caída de 30 metros en el Peñón de Ricote

*Un hombre de 65 años* falleció este sábado al caer desde unos 30 metros de altura cuando escalaba una pared del Peñón de Ricote, informaron fuentes del Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias.


----------



## Cormac (16 Ene 2021)

*Sergi Mingote fallece en un accidente en el K2*
El alpinista catalán descendía entre el C1 (6.050 m) y el CBA (5.300 m) cuando sufrió una caída que le provocó la muerte.

https://www.desnivel.com/expediciones/sergi-mingote-fallece-en-un-accidente-en-el-k2/

*Sergi Mingote *ha fallecido en el K2. El alpinista catalán regresaba al campo base (4.950 m) después de haber pasado la última noche en el C3 Japonés (7.000 m) cuando sufrió una *caída entre el C1 (6.050 m) y el CBA (5.300 m) *que le ha provocado la muerte. El accidente se ha producido alrededor de las 16:00 horas (hora pakistaní).

La agencia *Seven Summit Treks*, cuya expedición Sergi Mingote colideraba en la montaña, ha emitido el siguiente comunicado:



> Desgraciadamente, ¡hemos perdido a Sergi! El mejor alpinista y muy buen amigo nuestro.










Mientras descendía del C1 al campo base, ha caído repentinamente hacia el campo base avanzado. *Alex Gavan, Tamara Lunger *y otros dos alìnistas polacos [*Magdalena Gorzkowska y Oswald Rodrigo Pereira*] le han prestado auxilio en el CBA. Nosotros hemos mandado material médico desde el campo base, pero desgraciadamente ya no lo pudimos salvar.

Fuimos informados de un movimiento inesperado de su localizador GPS y pudimos ver que había tenido una *gran caída*. Los miembros de la expedición que se encontraban allí conformaron el accidente, pero ya no pudieron hacer nada por ayudarlo.


----------



## Ramon Flores (16 Ene 2021)

Me voy a montar en moto de nieve por la montaña


----------



## Roque III (16 Ene 2021)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los ochomiles son MUCHO MÁS LETALES que las MOTOS ASESINAS:
> 
> aynrandiano2 motos asesinas - Buscar con Google
> 
> ...



Lo de los guías experimentados es el timo de la estampita. Mi padre, que lleva toda la vida yendo a la montaña, una de las veces se fue con un grupo organizado con guías y eso, pues al final tuvo que hacer él de guía, porque el tío se había perdido.

Yo creo que en montaña hay cosas peligrosas, y cosas que no, siempre que se vaya en verano por zonas que no necesiten cuerda ni parafernalia del estilo, no tiene por qué pasar nada. Bueno, y sobretodo, tener cabeza, ser precavido, y saber cuales son tus posibilidades.


----------



## Covid Bryant (16 Ene 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> *Sergi Mingote fallece en un accidente en el K2*
> El alpinista catalán descendía entre el C1 (6.050 m) y el CBA (5.300 m) cuando sufrió una caída que le provocó la muerte.
> 
> https://www.desnivel.com/expediciones/sergi-mingote-fallece-en-un-accidente-en-el-k2/
> ...



un sociata menos

esto del montañismo cada vez es más ridículo, ahora está de moda subir en invierno, o subir y bajar en X tiempo para hacer el "record" jajajaj

un flipi menos


----------



## kronopio (16 Ene 2021)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> un sociata menos
> 
> esto del montañismo cada vez es más ridículo, ahora está de moda subir en invierno, o subir y bajar en X tiempo para hacer el "record" jajajaj
> 
> un flipi menos



Se ha perdido cualquier atisbo de romanticismo en ir a la montaña,incluso diría misticismo.Los hay que lo intentamos mantener a nivel personal pero todo ese mundu de ochomilistas,recordsman y demás es contranatura.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (16 Ene 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> *Sergi Mingote fallece en un accidente en el K2*
> El alpinista catalán descendía entre el C1 (6.050 m) y el CBA (5.300 m) cuando sufrió una caída que le provocó la muerte.
> 
> https://www.desnivel.com/expediciones/sergi-mingote-fallece-en-un-accidente-en-el-k2/
> ...



K2 is a more difficult and dangerous climb, due in part to its more inclement weather. As of June 2018, only 367 people have completed the ascent.[5] There have been 86 deaths during attempted climbs, according to the list maintained on the list of deaths on eight-thousanders.

K2 - Wikipedia

30% de mortalidad entre quienes consiguen coronar el K2.

Debería haber sabido ya que el K2 es un RULETA RUSA CON 2 BALAS en el tambor, literalmente.


----------



## Cormac (19 Ene 2021)

*Localizan e**l cuerpo sin vida de Alex Goldfarb en el Pas*e que sufrió una caída. El alpinista ruso-americano estaba aclimatando para intentar a continuación el Broad Peak junto con Zoltan Szlanko, que se dio la vuelta.
Autor: Isaac Fernández | No hay comentarios |Compartir:
Alex Goldfarb. Zoltan Szlanko

Alex Goldfarb.

El alpinista ruso americano Alex Goldfarb
Las labores de localización y rescate de *Alex Goldfarb *en el *Pastore Peak *(6.209 m) acabaron de la peor manera. El cuerpo del alpinista ruso-americano fue *hallado sin vida en un reconocimiento realizado desde un helicóptero*. Todas las hipótesis apuntan a una caída como la causa más probable de su muerte.
*Reali*zando una escalada de *aclimatación en el Pastore Peak *de cara a su objetivo principal, que consistía en un intento invernal al Broad Peak con *Zoltan Szlanko *como compañero. La modesta expedición no incluía porteadores de altura ni oxígeno suplementario. Ambos llegaron al campo base de este ochomil vecino del K2 el 8 de enero.
Un par de días más tarde, realizaron un primer reconocimiento de la ruta del Pastore Peak. Esta era la montaña que habían elegido ascender para aclimatar. *El Pastore nunca ha sido ascendido en invierno*.

Los dos montañeros salieron del campo base a finales de la semana pasada para intentar ascender la montaña. Según la narración de *Zoltan Szlanko *–experimentado instructor de escalada y rescatador en montaña–, tuvieron que enfrentarse a la dura tarea de abrir huella y buscar un camino viable en un *terreno con muchas grietas*. Szlanko incluso llegó a caer en una de ellas antes de tomar la decisión de regresar debido a los elevados riesgos. *El húngaro se dio la vuelta, mientras Alex Goldfarb decidía continuar en solitario*.
En su última comunicación por radio, Goldfarb anunció que tenía intención de *ir hacia cumbre y regresar el sábado 16 de enero *por la tarde. Al no aparecer en el horario previsto ni establecer contacto, se puso en marcha una operación de búsqueda ese mismo día, tanto a pie como por dron, sin resultados.

A continuación, y tras una exitosa campaña exprés de crowdfunding, el lunes 18 se movilizaron dos helicópteros desde *Skardu*, que recogieron a *John Snorri, Sajid Ali Sadpara *y el oficial de enlace militar del CB del K2. En su segundo vuelo, divisaron *restos de una tienda *en una zona de la montaña con mucha presencia de grietas.

En un tercer vuelo, centrado en obtener vistas más detalladas de ese punto, se pudo ver el *cuerpo sin vida de Alex Goldfarb*. Por su ubicación, todo indicaba que *había sufrido una caída*, aunque se desconocen las circunstancias exactas del accidente


----------



## Cormac (24 Ene 2021)

*Bloguera de viajes muere tras perderse en las montañas de Canadá*
*Equipos de rescate hallaron el cadáver de Nikki Donnelly, de 21 años, luego que perdiera contacto con su familia y amigos tras ingresar a un parque natural en Vancouver.*

Bloguera de viajes muere tras perderse en las montañas de Canadá

Las últimas fotos que Nikki Donnelly subió a su Instagram dan cuenta del paisaje que encontró durante una caminata que hizo por *una montaña de un parque natural vecino a las costas del norte de Vancouver. Sin embargo, después de subir esas fotos, la influenciadora de 21 años no volvió a aparecer.*

La joven, fanática de los planes de aventura –en especial el senderismo– *se comunicó por última vez con sus seres queridos hace una semana; según uno de sus más cercanos amigos, Nikki lo contactó para buscar ayuda, pues se encontraba perdida tras volver de la cumbre de San Marcos* y se dio cuenta de que se había desviado del camino, por lo cual no podía regresar.
El muchacho *contactó a las autoridades de Vancouver, quienes desplegaron al equipo de North Shore Rescue, un escuadrón voluntario de búsqueda y rescate que opera en el área. *El comandante de la misión reveló que el cadáver de Donnelly fue encontrado en un barranco empinado, a unos cinco kilómetros de la zona de esquí de Cypress Mountain, después de una búsqueda nocturna.
Por su parte, *la Real Policía Montada de Canadá (RCMP) del distrito de Squamish, anunció una investigación para establecer si la muerte de la bloguera fue causada por un accidente* o si manos criminales estuvieron involucradas en el siniestro


----------



## Cormac (5 Feb 2021)

*Atanas Skatov, el ochomilista vegano, desaparece en el K2*

El alpinista búlgaro ha fallecido en el K2 invernal, al sufrir una caída por culpa de una cuerda rota cuando iniciaba su descenso desde el campo 3. Tenía el objetivo de ser el primer vegano en ascender los Catorce y ya llevaba diez, además del Everest por ambas vertientes.
El 3 de octubre 2019 compartía cima en el Dhaulagiri con Sergi Mingote y Juan Pablo Mohr.
Autor: Isaac Fernández | 1 comentario |Compartir: 
Atanas Skatov, en el CB del K2. Col. A. Skatov

Atanas Skatov, en el CB del K2.

Atanas Skatov y Lakpa Dendi Sherpa, en el CB del K2 a punto de iniciar su intento de cima.

Sergi Mingote y Atanas Skatov, en el CB del K2.

Atanas Skatov dirige una sesión de yoga y meditación en el CB del K2, con Tamara Lunger, Magdalena Gorzkowska, Juan Pablo Mohr y Sergi Mingote.
El K2 ha vuelto a teñirse del color de la tragedia esta mañana, con la noticia del accidente mortal de *Atanas Skatov*. El himalayista búlgaro de 42 años formaba parte del grupo de Seven Summit Treks que pretendía alcanzar la cumbre hoy viernes 5 de febrero. En el *campo 3 (7.300 m) *había tomado la decisión de darse la vuelta y poco después sufrió una *caída al cambiarse el seguro de una cuerda* fija a otra.
Así lo ha explicado Chhang Dawa Sherpa, líder de la expedición invernal al K2 de Seven Summits:
«_El viernes 5 de febrero alrededor de las 10:30 am, nuestro miembro Atanas de Bulgaria cayó de la cuerda cerca del C3 japonés. Atanas iba con su sherpa y se adelantó unos metros para que el sherpa pudiera verlo correctamente. Mientras cambiaba su anclaje de seguridad de una cuerda a otra, parece que cometió algún error y cayó. Habíamos equipado la montaña con cuerdas nuevas y no está rota. Su cuerpo fue recuperado por un helicóptero del ejército alrededor de 5.500m a las 3 pm del mismo. Sona, Pechhumbe y yo fuimos al lugar y recuperamos el cuerpo. El ejército fue extremadamente rápido y eficiente»._


----------



## Cormac (7 Feb 2021)

*MONTAÑISMO - EL HOMBRE DE 62 AÑOS ESTABA ESCALANDO LA PARED MURCIANA*
*Muere un montañero por una caída de 30 metros en el Peñón de Ricote*

Fallece un montañero al caer desde 30 metros cuando escalaba en Ricote


El suceso se produjo sobre las 15 horas, cuando una llamada al 112 de un montañero alertaba de que su compañero *se había despeñado tras soltarse la cuerda que le sujetaba*, cayendo al vacío desde una gran altura. Una acompañante trató de evitar el accidente sujetando la cuerda, sin embargo, según los testimonios de los testigos, *no aguantó y la soga se soltó*, provocando heridas por quemadura en una pierna a la montañera


----------



## Cormac (8 Feb 2021)

*Un aficionado fallece en los Pirineos en una salida de esquí de montaña*

Un aficionado fallece en los Pirineos en una salida de esquí de montaña

*Un esquiador fallecía este miércoles mientras practicaba esquí de montaña en los Pirineos. El suceso ocurrió en el área francesa del Ariège*, Port de l’Hers, cerca del pueblo de Massat.

*El hombre, 60 años, se alejó del grupo y resbaló sobre una placa de hielo de unos cien metros y chocó contra una roca*. La víctima formaba parte de un grupo de cinco excursionistas. Todos ellos realizaban una ruta de poca dificultad, según afirma al Gendarmeria de alta Montaña de Savignac-les-Ormeaux.

*Muchos aficionados aprovechan el esquí de montaña en los Pirineos al estar cerrados los remontes*
A finales de enero, en los Altos Pirineos,* un hombre de 66 años murió a causa de una avalancha, cerca de la estación de esquí de Luz Ardiden*.

Los remontes en Francia siguen cerrados. Por lo que el esquí de montaña ha cogido este invierno más auge en todas las áreas de montaña*. No en vano, los grupos de rescate piden prudencia a los aficionados.*


----------



## Common_Deletion (8 Feb 2021)

La montaña es un peligro, quedaos en casa con la mascarilla y limpiando la compra online con lejía, pussies.


----------



## Cormac (9 Feb 2021)

*Se aleja la esperanza de un rescate con vida de Sadpara, Mohr y Snorri en el K2*
*“Un operativo de rescate sería para recuperar los cadáveres”, reconoce el hijo de uno de los tres montañeros extraviados. El segundo vuelo de exploración en helicóptero no ha encontrado rastro alguno de los extraviados.*

Se aleja la esperanza de un rescate con vida de Sadpara, Mohr y Snorri en el K2



*El chileno, deja tres hijos de corta edad huérfanos. *

Os contamos quien fue el alpinista Juan Pablo Mohr, una persona apasionada del alpinismo y de la vida que vivió con gran intensidad. Era difícil de entender cómo tenía energía para hacer tantas cosas: padre de familia (3 hijos), arquitecto, creador y gestor de la fundación Deporte Libre, escalador deportivo, alpinista...
Juan Pablo Mohr ha sido uno de los himalayistas más destacados en los últimos años, por su fuerza y capacidad de aclimatación a la altura, que lo llevaron a conseguir notables ascensiones sin usar oxígeno suplementario.
El himalayista chileno de 33 años había destacado por su fortaleza en los cinco ochomiles que había ascendido sin oxígeno, incluyendo la doble cima Lhotse-Everest en menos de una semana y sin pasar por el CB. 
Arquitecto de profesión, lideraba un gran proyecto en las montañas de Chile, la fundación Deporte Libre cuyo lema es "Patio libre para el hogar de niñas. Amor, paz y alegría".
Llegó al K2 invernal como compañero de cordada de Sergi Mingote y se encordó luego con Tamara Lunger tras el fallecimiento del alpinista catalán y el abandono de Alex Gavan. Tras el abandono de Tamara continuó hacia la cima con Jon Snorri y Ali Sadpara con el objetivo de vivir su sueño de ascender el K2 invernal “Sin oxígeno artificial, sin sherpas de altura y ayudando a fijar cuerdas”. Desgraciadamente ha sido su última montaña.
En la conversación que mantuvimos con él pocos días antes de partir hacia la cima nos resumía el porqué de lo que hacía: “La montaña es el lugar al que pertenezco y donde me siento más feliz” #K2winter2021 #k2winter #K2 #JuanPabloMohr


----------



## Cormac (9 Feb 2021)

*https://www.desnivel.com/alpinismo/...qSKjEJJ_8bFRpMu7TbtvlYwVNsum0vI--OuQ3wUKmbZas*

martes, 9 febrero 2021 - 11:23 am
HIMALAYISTA Y ESQUIADOR
*Fallece Cala Cimenti en una avalancha en los Alpes*
El himalayista italiano, conocido por sus descensos con esquís en los ochomiles, y su compañero Patrick Negro perdieron la vida en un accidente ocurrido en la zona de Sestriere.
Autor: Isaac Fernández | No hay comentarios |Compartir:
Cala Cimenti antes del intento al Nanga Parbat Carlo Alberto Cimenti

Cala Cimenti antes del intento al Nanga Parbat

Carloalberto Cimenti en el Dhaulagiri

Cala Cimenti
La tragedia vuelve a golpear a la comunidad mundial del alpinismo. Esta vez ha sido en la zona de *Sestriere*, en los Alpes italianos, donde un alud ha sepultado al himalayista y esquiador *Cala Cimenti *junto a su compañero *Patrick Negro*. Ambos han perdido la vida en el accidente.
Según fuentes locales, Cala Cimenti y Patrick Negro se hallaban entre Cima del Bosco y Col Chavet cuando se desencadenó la *avalancha *que los arrolló. Sus familiares dieron la alerta y las fuerzas del *Socorro Alpino *del lugar localizaron sus cuerpos ya sin vida.
*En esquís por los ochomiles*
*Carlo Alberto ‘Cala’ Cimenti *(46 años) se había labrado su prestigio al ascender algunas de las mayores montañas del planeta para luego descenderlas esquiando. Turinés de nacimiento, su relación con las montañas se remonta a su infancia, y ya a los 12 años contaba con una primera ascensión al *Mont Blanc*.






Durante su juventud, practicó con pasión varias disciplinas de deportes al aire libre. Fue ciclista, corredor de montaña y esquiador de montaña, antes de hallar su propio camino, que combinaba las ascensiones de grandes montañas con sus descensos en esquís.
En otoño de 2003 realizó su primera expedición al *Cho Oyu *(8.188 m), que consiguió ascender en 2006. Después de sendas tentativas sin cima al Manaslu y al Dhaulagiri en 2008 y 2009, escaló el *Ama Dablam* (6.812 m) en 2010 y el *Manaslu* (8.163 m) en 2011, donde realizó un descenso en esquís.
Entre 2013 y 2015, encauzó sus energías en los cinco sietemiles del *Leopardo de las Nieves*: Korzhenevskaya, Lenin, Khan Tengri (2013), Pobeda (2014) y Comunismo (2015). Fue el primer italiano en completar este desafío.
*Casi integral del Nanga Parbat*
En los últimos años, *Cala Cimenti *había dado un salto adelante en sus expediciones. En 2017, hizo cumbre en el *Dhaulagiri* (8.167 m) y lo descendió esquiando desde los 7.000 metros de altitud. En 2018, completó el descenso integral en esquís del *Laila Peak* (6.096 m) Y en 2019, afrontó su desafío más ambicioso: el intento de primer *descenso integral del Nanga Parbat *(8.126 m) con esquís. Allí coincidió con *Ali Sadpara *y compartió cumbre con *Sergi Mingote*, dos alpinistas con quienes se ha unido en la tragedia pocos días después de sus respectivos desenlaces en el K2 invernal. También *Nirmal Purja *y su equipo ascendieron el Nanga Parbat esos días.
*Cala Cimenti *ascendió el Nanga Parbat con *Vitaly Lazo y Anton Pugovkin *y descendió esquiando junto con el primero de los dos rusos desde unos cincuenta metros por debajo de la cima.
A continuación, *Cala Cimenti *se trasladó al Karakórum, para escalar y esquiar el *Gasherbrum VII* (6.955 m) con *Francesco Cassardo*. Allí, tras hacer cumbre, se vio involucrado en el *rescate *de su compañero accidentado, que contón la ayuda de *Denis Urubko*, el canadiense *Don Bowie*, y los polacos *Janusz Adamski y Jarek Zdanowicz*.
El año pasado estuvo afectado por el coronavirus.


----------



## Cormac (21 Feb 2021)

42 años

Muere a los 42 años Gary Baños, auxiliar de Movistar, tras un accidente en la montaña - MarcaTV

*Un hombre muere tras caer en el monte Aloña en Oñati*
*La persona que lo acompañaba ha alertado del fatal accidente, ocurrido en el barrio de Arantzazu*









Un hombre muere tras caer en el monte Aloña en Oñati

*Garikoitz Baños, auxiliar de Movistar Team, ha fallecido este mediodía en el monte Aloña en Oñati*. Según informa el Departamento vasco de Seguridad, a las 14 horas el 112 ha recibido el aviso de una mujer que alertaba de que la persona con la que estaba paseando por la zona había sufrido una *caída en una zona de desnivel*.
Alertados del suceso y tras localizar a la mujer, efectivos de emergencias, bomberos y el equipo de rescate en montaña de la Ertzaintza se han desplazado al lugar donde certificaron que el hombre había fallecido. Tras localizar a la víctima, *en una zona abrupta del barrio Arantzazu*, se ha organizado el descenso hasta un punto en el que el cadáver ha podido ser recogido por la empresa funeraria que lo ha llevado hasta el Instituto Anatómico Forense de Donostia.


----------



## Cormac (9 Mar 2021)

*Fallece el olímpico y plusmarquista nacional estadounidense Paul McMullen*

Fallece el olímpico y plusmarquista nacional de USA Paul McMullen









Trágica noticia para el atletismo mundial en general y el estadounidense en particular después de que se haya comunicado *el fallecimiento del olímpico en Atlanta’96 y plusmarquista nacional de la milla Paul McMullen*. El norteamericano, que fue jugador de fútbol en su etapa en el instituto, ha muerto a los 49 años de edad. El deceso fue el 4 de marzo después de sufrir un accidente esquiando en el norte de Michigan.


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Mar 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> *Atanas Skatov, el ochomilista vegano, desaparece en el K2*
> 
> El alpinista búlgaro ha fallecido en el K2 invernal, al sufrir una caída por culpa de una cuerda rota cuando iniciaba su descenso desde el campo 3. Tenía el objetivo de ser el primer vegano en ascender los Catorce y ya llevaba diez, además del Everest por ambas vertientes.
> El 3 de octubre 2019 compartía cima en el Dhaulagiri con Sergi Mingote y Juan Pablo Mohr.
> ...



para cuando el primer maricón en subir los 14

o el primer enano

o el primero a la pata coja?

vaya chorradas la virgen


----------



## Cormac (9 Mar 2021)

*Consternación en Granadilla por la muerte de Óliver y David, dos expertos escaladores*
Fallecieron el domingo cuando entrenaban en la pared sur de La Catedral, en Las Cañadas del Teide, preparándose para acometer empresas varias escaladas en los Picos de Europa

Consternación en Granadilla por la muerte de Óliver y David, dos expertos escaladores

Consternación y tristeza contenida en Granadilla de Abona al conocerse el fallecimiento, el domingo, de dos expertos montañeros cuando realizaban escalada en el pico conocido como La Catedral, en las faldas del Teide, muy cerca de los roques de García.

*Oliver Darias y David Adolfo Gómez*, vecinos de Granadilla, eran dos expertos montañeros de unos 40 años de edad que pertenecían como federados al Club Montañero Granadilla, con los que habían compartido años de experiencia en todo tipo de montañismo y escalada.

Hasta ayer no se conocían las causas reales de tan fatal desenlace ocurrido en la mañana del domingo en el Teide, aunque no se descarta que algún desprendimiento pudiera ocasionar que se desenganchara uno de los escaladores y con él cayera el otro, al estar sujetos ambos por la misma cuerda. El presidente del *Club Montañero Granadilla*, José Antonio Rivero Oval, todavía con la voz entrecortada, señaló que “eran dos escaladores que sabían lo que hacían, estaban entrenando en La Catedral para acudir fuera a hacer otras escaladas. Todavía no sabemos lo que ocurrió y no es cuestión de especular, solo cabe pensar que se trató de un fatal accidente en una zona bien conocida donde nunca ha pasado nada igual”, comentó, descartando que el viento pudiera ser el causante del siniestro, porque “esa roca está a dos mil metros de altitud y no hay el viento, que por ejemplo, hay en la cumbre del Teide. Puede haber ráfagas, pero no para causar un accidente”, sin confirmar tampoco que la caída de un “bolo” pudiera hacerles caer a los dos.


----------



## Cormac (15 Mar 2021)

*Muere un montañero burgalés de 63 años en el pico San Millán en Burgos*
*El fallecido, Antonio G., que pertenecía al Club de Montaña Pradoluengo, sufrió una caída este sábado a 300 metros de la cumbre*

Muere un montañero burgalés de 63 años en el pico San Millán en Burgos

«Ha debido ser mala suerte, porque iba equipado de más. Casco, piolet, crampones...», afirman fuentes del club burgalés, que han lamentado el trágico accidente.


----------



## Cormac (21 Mar 2021)

*Muere un esquiador en la estación de Port Ainé (Lleida)

Muere un esquiador en la estación de Port Ainé (Lleida)

Los Mossos d'Esquadra han abierto una investigación para esclarecer las causas de la muerte. El esquiador fallecido es de origen japonés y vecino de Roní*
01/03/2021 20:32 ACTUALIZADO: 01/03/2021 21:13
Un esquiador de 56 años ha fallecido este lunes en la estación de Port Ainé en Rialp (Lleida) después de chocar contra una *valla de las pistas del complejo invernal.*


----------



## Cormac (21 Mar 2021)

Luis Canals, experimentado montañero del Club de Esquí Berguedà falleció el sábado mientras practicaba esquí en la Sierra del Cadí. El cuerpo no pudo ser retirado hasta el domingo por la mañana.

Fallece un hombre practicando esquí de montaña en el Cadí

Los Bomberos han localizado en la *vertiente sur de la sierra del Cadí* el cuerpo sin vida de un hombre que practicaba *esquí de montaña* en la zona. La víctima la encontraron el sábado por la noche, pero el cuerpo lo retiraron del lugar de los hechos el domingo por la mañana, cuando el helicóptero del GRAE tenía suficiente luz natural para acceder.

Según ha informado la Dirección General de Emergencias, el aviso del accidente se recibió el sábado alrededor de las 14.30h de la tarde, cuando los Bomberos fueron alertados de que el hombre, vecino de Berga, no había vuelto a casa después de haber salido por la mañana para practicar *esquí de montaña en la zona de Costa Cabirolera,* en la parte del Cadí situada en la comarca del Berguedà. Se inició un dispositivo de búsqueda con efectivos del GRAE de la Seu d'Urgell, el Grupo Canino de los Bomberos y la Unidad de Montaña de los Mossos.

El vehículo del esquiador se localizó en la* pista del Coll de Bauma*, después de descartar que fuera al aparcamiento de acceso al Pedraforca. Al poco rato, se encontró su cuerpo en una *zona de difícil acceso*. Se investiga si la víctima se habría precipitado por una pendiente cuando estaba a unos 2.500 metros de altitud, cerca de las cotas más altas del Cadí.

Debido a la dificultad de acceso y la falta de luz natural en ese momento, el rescate con helicóptero se tuvo que dejar para el día siguiente a primera hora de la mañana. Según ha trascendido posteriormente, la víctima,* Luis Canals*, era un montañero experimentado y miembro del Club de Esquí Berguedà. Desde esta entidad y desde la Federación de Entidades Excursionistas de Cataluña (FEEC) han expresado el pésame *"por una ausencia injusta y prematura"*.


----------



## Cormac (27 Mar 2021)

*Los snowboarders Luca Pandolfi y Julie Pomagalski fallecen sendas en avalanchas en los Alpes*








Los snowboarders Luca Pandolfi y Julie Pomagalski fallecen en sendas avalanchas en los Alpes


El snowboarder extremo italiano murió en un alud en los Alpes de su país, mientras la dos veces olímpica francesa perdió la vida en los Alpes suizos.




www.desnivel.com





*Los snowboarders Luca Pandolfi y Julie Pomagalski fallecen sendas en avalanchas en los Alpes*
El snowboarder extremo italiano murió en un alud en los Alpes de su país, mientras la dos veces olímpica francesa perdió la vida en los Alpes suizos.

Las condiciones de la nieve están peligrosas esta primavera en los Alpes, como ponen de manifiesto dos noticias trágicas acaecidas con pocos días de diferencia. Llegan como advertencia en la antesala de una Semana Santa marcada todavía por las restricciones pandémicas.
Se trata de sendas *avalanchas en los Alpes italianos y suizos*, que han resultado en el fallecimiento de dos deportistas de larga trayectoria y experiencia. Por un lado, el snowboarder extremo italiano *Luca Pandolfi *y por el otro la snowboarder francesa *Julie Pomagalski*.*S*on las dos víctimas más destacadas de la temporada, pero no las únicas, ni mucho menos. Según recordaba _Gripped_, las avalanchas han terminado con la vida de más de *una docena de especialistas de alto nivel *este invierno.
*Luca Pandolfi, icono del freeride*
*Luca Pandolfi *llevaba más de 30 años realizando descensos extremos en snowboard y figuraba entre las grandes figuras del freeride. Residente en Chamonix, el snowboarder italiano falleció durante su último gran descenso, por un couloir de 1.900 metros cargado con nieve reciente en la zona del *Gran San Bernardo*, en los Alpes italianos. El riesgo de avalanchas era muy elevado y él iba completamente equipado con radiobaliza.
Según explicó posteriormente su compañero en la aventura, que se quedó en la cima mientras él iniciaba el descenso, a los pocos giros se desencadenó un alud que le dejó sin línea de escape y se lo tragó. Además, perdió la baliza durante el incidente. Se tuvo que recurrir a la unidad canina de rescate del *Valle de Aosta *para localizar su cuerpo.
*Luca Pandolfi *había comenzado a esquiar a principios de los noventa, con 18 años de edad. A los 47, era una referencia en el sector, había realizado descensos inéditos en medio mundo y participado en famosos vídeos, incluso formando parte del equipo de la leyenda *Jeremy Jones*.


----------



## Cormac (1 Abr 2021)

*Fallece un escalador zaragozano al caer desde 20 metros en una pared de Navarra









Fallece un escalador zaragozano al caer desde 20 metros en una pared de Navarra


Saturnino Goñi, de 61 años, quedó colgado de la cuerda hasta que fue rescatado. Vivía en Sangüesa (Navarra) tras prejubilarse en la planta de Opel en Figueruelas.




www.heraldo.es





Saturnino Goñi, de 61 años, quedó colgado de la cuerda hasta que fue rescatado. Vivía en Sangüesa (Navarra) tras prejubilarse en la planta de Opel en Figueruelas.*
*Un escalador zaragozano de 61 años murió este miércoles en el Complejo Hospitalario de Navarra después de que el pasado martes sufriese una caída desde veinte metros cuando acometía una ascensión en una pared en el municipio de Huarte-Araquil, a unos 32 kilómetros al noroeste de Pamplona. Saturnino Goñi Martín vivía desde su prejubilación en Sangüesa, muy cerca del límite provincial con Zaragoza. Se empadronó en la localidad, donde tenía un domicilio de su familia, para disfrutar de su afición a la montaña después de pasar toda su carrera laboral en la planta de Opel PSA en Figueruelas. El hombre, soltero, no tenía hijos*
*El desgraciado accidente tuvo lugar en una zona de escalada bajo el santuario de San Miguel de Aralar, cerca de Huarte-Araquil. Ocurrió hacia las 16.22, hora en que los Bomberos de la Comunidad Foral recibieron la llamada de su compañero de ruta, que según los vecinos del municipio se trata de un pediatra que habría ejercido en Huesca.*
*Saturnino, que estaba enganchado a la vía de ascensión, se desplomó por motivos que todavía se desconocen. La caída, de unos veinte metros, se produjo cuando los dos montañeros marchaban a una altura superior a los 150 metros. Debido al impacto contra la pared de la montaña, el zaragozano sufrió un traumatismo craneoencefálico que lo dejó en un estado muy grave. También se fracturó los dos brazos y tuvo un traumatismo costal, según detalló el Gobierno de Navarra.*
Tras sufrir la caída, el escalador se quedó colgando de la cuerda y fue su compañero, que salió ileso del suceso, el que dio aviso al servicio de emergencias navarro. Su acompañante se quedó con él mientras llegaba el Grupo de Rescate Técnico de los Bomberos, cuyos efectivos se descolgaron e izaron al herido, sin acomodarlo en la camilla habitual para así ganar tiempo. Tras ser atendido en primera instancia por el equipo sanitario de urgencias fue trasladado por vía aérea hasta una campa donde esperaba otro helicóptero, en este caso medicalizado, que lo condujo al Complejo Hospitalario de Navarra. *En el centro sanitario ingresó con pronóstico muy grave y, aunque logró superar la noche, acabó pereciendo a primera hora de la tarde del miércoles.* En el rescate del montañero también intervinieron efectivos de los Bomberos del municipio de Alsasua y varias patrullas de la policía dependiente del Gobierno Foral.

El compañero del zaragozano, que al parecer también tiene ligazón profesional con Aragón, prefirió no viajar en el helicóptero de los equipos de rescate, por lo que los bomberos le ayudaron a alcanzar un lugar seguro. Desde ese punto bajó por sus propios medios hasta el aparcamiento donde habían dejado el vehículo.
*Estaba federado y llevaba casco*
Saturnino contaba con experiencia en la montaña. Nacido en 1959, el ahora vecino de Sangüesa estaba inscrito en la Federación Navarra de Deportes de Montaña y Escalada, desde la que prefirieron no trasladar ninguna declaración oficial sobre el suceso.

En el momento del accidente, el hombre portaba un casco que se acabó rompiendo como consecuencia del fuerte golpe que, no en vano, le provocó un fuerte traumatismo craneoencefálico. En un principio, los equipos de rescate barajaron la posibilidad de que al hombre le hubiese golpeado una piedra, una hipótesis que rápidamente se desechó.


----------



## Cormac (7 Abr 2021)

*Una fallecida y un herido cuando hacían senderismo en una zona de montaña de Alicante*
*Unos testigos hicieron un fuego para señalar el punto del accidente y permitir el rescate de las dos víctimas*









Una fallecida y un herido cuando hacían senderismo en una zona de montaña de Alicante


Unos testigos hicieron un fuego para señalar el punto del accidente y permitir el rescate de las dos víctimas




www.google.com





Una mujer ha fallecido este viernes en el término municipal de la Vall de Laguart (Alicante) y un hombre ha resultado herido con politraumatismos cuando caminaban en una zona de montaña conocida como Cavall Verd, según ha informado el Consorcio Provincial de Bomberos de Alicante, cuyos efectivos han participado en el rescate.
La intervención ha tenido lugar sobre las tres de la tarde de este viernes, ha precisado este organismo, que ha explicado que estas dos personas pertenecían a un grupo de seis senderistas.

El siniestro se ha registrado en un paso en el que hay que agarrrse a una cuerda al producirse un desprendimiento de roca bajo los pies de estos dos excursionistas, lo que ha provocado su caída, han explicado los bomberos.
Este organismo ha detallado que algunos testigos hicieron un fuego para señalar el punto del accidente y el operativo ha rescatado al varón con politraumatismos y a la mujer, que ya había fallecido tras caer de cabeza. La víctima tenía unos 40 años y era de origen ruso. El resto del grupo no sufrió heridas ni se vio afectado por el desprendimiento.

En esta intervención han participado un helicóptero, un grupo de rescate, una unidad de mando de jefatura y un furgón de transporte. A estos efectivos se han sumado un sargento y dos bomberos de Dénia e Ibi. La base del grupo de rescate es el parque de bomberos de San Vicente (Alicante), ha precisado el consorcio.
Hasta el punto en el que ha tenido lugar el accidente se ha desplazado el Servicio de Ayuda Médica Urgente (Samu) y el Servicio Vital Básico, según ha señalado Emergencias de la Generalitat valenciana en su cuenta de Twitter.

El consorcio de Alicante ha intervenido también en el rescate de otro hombre que sufrió este viernes una caída de unos 10 metros cuando escalaba la vía del diedro Botella en el peñón de Ifach, en el municipio de Calpe. El suceso ocurrió hacia la una de la tarde. En el rescate participó un helicóptero de rescate.


----------



## Cormac (12 Abr 2021)

Localizan muerto en Francia al montañero zaragozano desaparecido hace 3 semanas


Especialistas de la Gendarmería gala encontraron el cuerpo sin vida de Miguel Villarroya, de 68 años, en la vertiente francesa del pico Arriel, una zona limítrofe con Sallent de Gállego.




www.heraldo.es





*Localizan muerto en Francia al montañero zaragozano desaparecido hace 3 semanas*
*Especialistas de la Gendarmería gala encontraron el cuerpo sin vida de Miguel Villarroya, de 68 años, en la vertiente francesa del pico Arriel, una zona limítrofe con Sallent de Gállego.*

Según informaron este lunes fuentes de la Guardia Civil, el pasado jueves *8 de abril*, personal del *pelotón de alta montaña de Pierrefitte *de la Gendarmería Nacional Francesa que estaba realizando labores de búsqueda por si el hubiera montañero la frontera, *encontró el cuerpo sin vida de una persona en la parte francesa del pico Arriel (2.824 m).*


----------



## Cormac (18 Abr 2021)

*Fallece un montañero de 73 años en la Sierra de Aralar









Fallece un montañero de 73 años en la Sierra de Aralar


Los Servicios de Emergencia se han trasladado en helicóptero al lugar, por solo han podido certificar el fallecimiento




www.google.com




*
Alrededor de las doce y media de esta tarde el servicio de emergencias SOS DEIAK 112 ha recibido la llamada de un ciudadano informando acerca de la indisposición que había sufrido un compañero con el que se encontraba en la zona del Collado de Beoain dentro de la Sierra de Aralar.

Ante la situación de gravedad en la que se encontraba el montañero, *se han desplazado al lugar el helicóptero de Osakidetza con facultativos que han asistido a la víctima sin poder hacer nada para reanimarle y que solo han podido certificar el fallecimiento del montañero*. El helicóptero de la Ertzaintza ha procedido al traslado del cuerpo sin vida del montañero hasta el campo de fútbol de Usabal de Tolosa, para ser evacuado posteriormente al Servicio de Patología Forense de Donostia.


----------



## HATE (26 Abr 2021)

Muere de un infarto un excursionista de 69 años en La Pedriza


El guía intentó reanimarlo sin éxito




cadenaser.com


----------



## Cormac (9 May 2021)

*Siete muertos por dos aludes de nieve en los Alpes franceses*
Dos grupos de excursionistas se vieron arrastrados en el entorno del monte Galibier y, poco después, otra avalancha sepultó mortalmente a otras tres personas en Bourg-Saint-Maurice.









Siete muertos por dos aludes de nieve en los Alpes franceses


Dos grupos de excursionistas se vieron arrastrados en el entorno del monte Galibier y, poco después, otra avalancha sepultó mortalmente a otras tres personas en Bourg-Saint-Maurice.




www.google.com


----------



## Cormac (13 May 2021)

Everest: más de 160 cimas y los dos primeros muertos de 2021


Entre el martes 11 de mayo y el miércoles 12, más de 150 personas alcanzaron la cima del techo del mundo. Seis de ellos hicieron doblete con el Lhotse. Dos clientes de Seven Summit Treks fallecen…




www.desnivel.com





*Dos fallecidos*
Se trata del ciudadano suizo *Abdul Waraich *y del estadounidense *Puwei Liu*, ambos integrantes de la expedición organizada por *Seven Summit Treks*, el mayor grupo en la montaña. Según informaba el director de la compañía nepalí, el catorceochomilista *Chhang Dawa Sherpa*, ambos murieron durante el descenso, en la parte alta de la ruta:
*Abdul Waraich *(Suiza) falleció cerca de la *Cumbre Sur*, de agotamiento. El señor Abdul había alcanzado la cima pero comenzó a sufrir problemas durante su descenso. Mandamos dos sherpas adicionales con oxígeno y comida, pero desgraciadamente no pudieron salvarlo.

*Puwei Liu *(Estados Unidos) exhaló su último suspiro en el campo 4 (7.900 m, Collado Sur), mientras descendía desde el Escalón Hillary, la máxima altitud que había alcanzado. Sufría ceguera de las nieves y agotamiento, en consecuencia le llevó más horas pero, con la ayuda de más oxígeno y apoyo sherpa adicional, alcanzó con seguridad el *Collado Sur *el miércoles a última hora de la tarde, donde falleció repentinamente.


----------



## Cormac (19 May 2021)

*Un sherpa, tercer muerto en el Everest 2021*
El experimentado Pemba Tashi Sherpa falleció al caer en una grieta de la Cascada de Hielo cuando descendía del C2 al C1. Los partes meteorológicos no son claros respecto a la nueva ventana de buen tiempo que esperan Kilian Jornet y David Göttler.









Un sherpa, tercer muerto en el Everest 2021


El experimentado Pemba Tashi Sherpa falleció al caer en una grieta de la Cascada de Hielo cuando descendía del C2 al C1. Los partes meteorológicos no son claros respecto a la nueva ventana de buen…




www.desnivel.com





La temporada de ascensiones de primavera de 2021 al *Everest *se ha cobrado su tercera víctima mortal. Después de los fallecimientos del suizo *Abdul Waraich *y el estadounidense *Puwei Liu *en el descenso de la primera oleada de ascensiones, ayer murió *Pemba Tashi Sherpa *tras caer en una grieta justo bajo el campo 2 (6.500 m).

Según informa _The Himalayan Times_, este experimentado sherpa de la expedición *Climbing the Seven Summits*, organizada por la agencia TAG Nepal Treks, *descendía del campo 2 al campo 1 *cuando sufrió el accidente. Un grupo de rescate consiguió izar su cuerpo ya sin vida del interior de la grieta.


----------



## octopodiforme (19 May 2021)

Y Esther Dingley, ¿qué será de Esther Dingley?


----------



## capitan anchoa (19 May 2021)

He visto tu hilo y lo primero que me ha venido a la mente ha sido el "caminito del rey" pero cuando estaba en mal estado, había gente que pese a estar las entradas voladas, se colaban y andaban por allí, en el año 2.000 unos chavales de Málaga se mataron al colgarse en una tirolina que llevaba 90 años instalada.









Mueren 3 excursionistas al caer por un desfiladero de 125 metros de altura


El accidente ocurrió al ceder un anclaje lateral en el que estaban suspendidos los jóvenes. Tres jóvenes malagueños fallecieron ayer al precipitarse al vacío desde una distancia de 125 metros, al ceder uno de los anclajes laterales del cable en el que estaban suspendidos en el «Caminito del...




www.ultimahora.es





En ese mismo sendero, en 1.993 murió una niña al caer al vacío por un agujero del suelo en una excusrsión que nunca debió haberse hecho. Han habido muchos accidente allí.


----------



## Cormac (23 May 2021)

*TRAGEDIA 
Fallece un montañero de Lleida de 57 años en el camino de las Tres Cascadas en Cerler*
*Hasta el lugar se han dirigido especialistas del Grupo de Rescate e Intervención en Montaña (GREIM) de Benasque, junto con una médico, y se ha activado al helicóptero de la Guardia Civil de Huesca*









Fallece un montañero de Lleida de 57 años en el camino de las Tres Cascadas en Cerler


Un montañero, vecino de Lleida de 57 años, ha fallecido este domingo en el camino de las Tres Cascadas en el término municipal de Cerler, en la provincia de Huesca. La




www.google.com


----------



## Cormac (23 May 2021)

__





Aviso de redirección






www.google.com


----------



## FilibustHero (23 May 2021)

*Mueren 21 corredores en un ultramaratón de montaña en China*
*El granizo, la lluvia helada y fuertes vientos sorprendieran a los participantes de la prueba, de 100 kilómetros de distancia*

Mueren 21 corredores en un ultramaratón de montaña en China


----------



## Cormac (30 May 2021)

Un varón de 75 años ha fallecido esta tarde en Aramaio tras sufrir una caída por un barranco en la zona de Santa Agueda, según ha informado el Departamento de Seguridad del Gobierno Vasco.

Los sanitarios desplazados al lugar han confirmado su fallecimiento como consecuencia de las lesiones sufridas y tras finalizar su labor la comitiva judicial, un helicóptero de la Ertzaintza ha procedido al traslado del cuerpo del finado.





__





Fallece un montañero al caer por un barranco en Aramaio, 27 de mayo de 2021


Accidente: Un varón de 75 años ha fallecido esta tarde en Aramaio tras sufrir una caída por un barranco en la zona de Santa Agueda. 27 de mayo de 2021.




www.google.com


----------



## Cormac (30 May 2021)

*Fallece un hombre en una ruta de montaña en Pina de Montalgrao*
*La víctima contactó con los servicios de Emergencias porque aseguraba que no se encontraba bien y no podía caminar*





__





Aviso de redirección






www.google.com


----------



## Cormac (30 May 2021)

*Cuarto muerto en un Everest 2021 que prepara la última oleada de cimas*
Wong Dorchi Sherpa fallece cerca del campo 4 durante el descenso desde la cumbre, mientras el ruso Dmitry Livanov debe ser evacuado de emergencia desde el C2. Más de 200 personas hicieron cima entre domingo y lunes; otras 400 podrían seguirlas hasta el fin de semana.









Cuarto muerto en un Everest 2021 que prepara la última oleada de cimas


Wong Dorchi Sherpa fallece cerca del campo 4 durante el descenso desde la cumbre, mientras el ruso Dmitry Livanov debe ser evacuado de emergencia desde el C2. Más de 200 personas hicieron cima entre…




www.desnivel.com


----------



## Cormac (7 Jun 2021)

*Muere un montañero de 68 años al caer unos 15 metros en Mallorca*









Muere un montañero de 68 años al caer unos 15 metros en Mallorca


Un montañero de 68 años, de nacionalidad española, ha fallecido este mediodía al caer de unos 15 metros de altura en el Cavall Bernat, una zona escarpada




www.google.com












Un montañero de 68 años, de nacionalidad española, ha fallecido este mediodía al caer de unos 15 metros de altura en el *Cavall Bernat*, una zona escarpada de montaña, entre Pollença y Formentor, al noreste de Mallorca.
El suceso ha ocurrido en torno a las 13.40 horas, cuando hombre se ha precipitado desde unos 15 metros de altura mientras hacía rápel, ha informado la Guardia Civil.

El equipo de rescate de montaña del GREIM está intentando llegar al cuerpo del montañero, que ha caído en una zona de muy difícil acceso, para poder llevarlo hasta el helicóptero de la Guardia Civil y trasladarlo, dada la inviabilidad de que el forense acceda al lugar, ha detallado el instituto armado


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (7 Jun 2021)

Para bien o para mal, el pánico a las alturas que padezco desde niño me impide siquiera pensar en practicar este tipo de actividades.

Bill.


----------



## Cormac (23 Jun 2021)

Fallece un montañero de Markina tras caerse en el Txindoki
La víctima, de 30 años, se encontraba junto a otro deportista practicando 'running' cuando cayó desde «una altura considerable»









Fallece un montañero de Markina tras caerse en el Txindoki


Ekaitz Salcedo, de 30 años, se encontraba junto a un compañero haciendo 'running' cuando cayó «de una altura considerable»




www.google.com





La montaña guipuzcoana se cobró este lunes una nueva vida. Los servicios de emergencias de Euskadi rescataron este lunes el cadáver de Ekaitz Salcedo, vecino de Markina de 30 años, después de precipitarse desde «una altura considerable» en el Txindoki. Falleció en el acto, según informó el Departamento vasco de Seguridad.
Fallece un montañero de Markina tras caerse en el Txindoki


----------



## Cormac (26 Jun 2021)

*Fallece un montañero en Ayala tras sufrir una indisposición cuando participaba en una marcha nocturna



Aviso de redirección


*
Un montañero de 48 años ha fallecido en la madrugada de este sábado en Ayala, en Álava, tras sufrir una indisposición en el transcurso de una ruta nocturna que estaba llevando a cabo por la zona de la Sierra Salvada, según ha informado el Departamento vasco de Seguridad.

Pasadas las tres y media de esta madrugada compañeros de la víctima han contactado con el Servicio de Atención de Emergencias SOS Deiak 112 para comunicar que el montañero había sufrido algún tipo de indisposición cuando transitaban por la zona de Añes en Ayala y, al parecer, se encontraba en parada cardiaca y habían sido infructuosos todos los intentos realizados por reanimarle.

Al lugar han sido movilizadas dotaciones de bomberos, sanitarias y Ertzaintza, y finalmente el facultativo ha confirmado su fallecimiento. El cuerpo sin vida del montañero ha sido recuperado por los Servicios de Emergencia desplazados, para luego ser trasladado al Servicio de Patología Forense de Vitoria.


----------



## Triptolemo (26 Jun 2021)

Yo casi palmo en el cotopaxi, se me rompio la union de uno de los grampones y en medio de la nada en el glaciar sin poder subir ni bajar, me cai unas 8 o 9 veces unos 15-20 metros como un tobogan contra las rocas...
Luego me perdi, casi me quedo dormido congelado y luego tras muchos esfuerzos me pillo la niebla, cuando llegue al refugio yo solo todos dormian y tarde 15 minutos en quitarme los cordones...
Estuve unas 3-4 horas metido en el saco con hipotermia...


He estado en situaciones muy peligrosas, aunque no me gusta liarme mucho por crestas...

Volcán Cotopaxi - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Triptolemo (26 Jun 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 693086
> Ver archivo adjunto 693087
> 
> 
> ...



Joder no lo sabia, he tirado a sokatira contra el...


----------



## Cormac (27 Jun 2021)

*Muere un senderista de 66 años durante una ruta con su hijo en el Maestrazgo*
*Caminaban entre Montoro de Mezquita y el mirador de Miravete cuando entró se encontró indispuesto y entró en parada cardiorrespiratoria. Un helicóptero de rescate de Huesca evacuó el cadáver de la zona.*









Muere un senderista de 66 años durante una ruta con su hijo en el Maestrazgo


Caminaban entre Montoro de Mezquita y el mirador de Miravete cuando entró se encontró indispuesto y entró en parada cardiorrespiratoria. Un helicóptero de rescate de Huesca evacuó el cadáver de la zona.




www.heraldo.es


----------



## Kubatronik (27 Jun 2021)

El otro día unas mujeres rescatadas en helicóptero en una zona por la que mis amigos pasean con los perros!


----------



## Triptolemo (27 Jun 2021)

Pvto @Cormac dejarles que camelen, yo he tenido sustos, he conocido muertos, gente que comprometió situaciones, lesiones crónicas etc
Incluso mi Aita lo tuvieron que sacar de un agujero boca abajo con helicóptero...
El que más tiempo paso en el hospital fue su amigo que corrió desde el monte como si la muerte lo siguiera a pedir auxilió...
En el Perdido se cayó a una sima de cabeza...

Gracias a ese hombre tuve padre...


----------



## Cormac (9 Jul 2021)

*Fallece un corredor de montaña al caer por un cortado en la zona de Candanchú









Fallece un corredor de montaña al caer por un cortado en la zona de Candanchú


La víctima, de 22 años y residente en la comarca de Jacetania, salió el jueves por la tarde para un recorrido de larga de distancia y en la madrugada de este viernes se alertó de su desaparición.




www.heraldo.es





La víctima, de 22 años y residente en la comarca de Jacetania, salió el jueves por la tarde para un recorrido de larga de distancia y en la madrugada de este viernes se alertó de su desaparición. *
*Un corredor de montaña ha resultado muerto tras precipitarse por un cortado en Loma Verde, en Candanchú. El deportista de 22 años y residente en la comarca de Jacetania, salió este jueves por la tarde para realizar un recorrido de larga distancia por dicha zona. En la madrugada de este viernes, sus allegados han alertado de que no había vuelto. La última referencia que tenían de su situación era que se hallaba en Tuca Blanca. *
Sobre las 10.00 se ha recibido una llamada de *un particular informando que había localizado el cuerpo sin vida de una persona* en la zona de Loma Verde. En ese momento, el dispositivo de búsqueda de la Guardia Civil se ha dirigido hacia este lugar. La aeronave ha dejado en el punto indicado a los especialistas de montaña y al médico, que solo ha podido confirmar el fallecimiento del corredor, ya que tenía* lesiones incompatibles con la vida*, han indicado desde la Benemérita.

Según estas mismas fuentes, el deportista *podría haberse desorientado debido a la niebla* que en la tarde del jueves cubrió la zona y se habría precipitado por un cortado. El cuerpo ha sido trasladado al depósito de cadáveres de Jaca, a la espera de autopsia. Por el momento, se desconocen más detalles sobre el accidente y la identidad del fallecido.


----------



## Cormac (11 Jul 2021)

*Muere un alpinista de Zaragoza en Francia al caer por una pendiente de 40 metros*
*El montañero, de 35 años, cayó por un precipicio cuando, junto con otros dos compañeros accedía a una de las vías de escalada del pico Midi d' Ossau, en la región del Bearn. *










Un escalador zaragozano muere en Francia al sufrir una caída de 40 metros


El infortunado deportista se golpeó en la cabeza al accidentarse en el pico Midi de Ossau




www.elperiodicodearagon.com




SUCESOS EN ARAGÓN

*Un escalador zaragozano muere en Francia al sufrir una caída de 40 metros*
*El infortunado deportista se golpeó en la cabeza al accidentarse en el pico Midi de Ossau*
El Periódico
HUESCA | 11·07·21 | 14:22 | Actualizado a las 20:06

0








_Helicóptero Dragon 64 utilizado para la evacuación del cadáver del infortunado montañero._ LA REPUBLIQUE DES PYRENEES
*Un **montañero zaragozano** perdió la vida ayer por la mañana al sufrir una caída de 40 metros de desnivel cuando se hallaba en escalando en el pico de Midi de Ossau,* en el valle francés del mismo nombre, situado al otro lado de la frontera de Formigal.

A las 8.20 horas de ayer, informa _*La République des Pyrénées*_, fueron avisados los gendarmes, a los que se comunicó que el montañero, Fernando Colás, de *35 años*, había sufrido una caída *en una zona denominada Petit Pic, *uno de los dos empinados remates rocosos que dan a la montaña pirenaica su característico perfil. Murió en el acto debido a la violencia del golpe que sufrió.




Thank you for watching
El aficionado a la montaña *iba acompañado de otras dos personas*, todas ellas consideradas expertas en escalada y bien equipadas, según el periódico francés.
El suceso se produjo cuando realizaban la *marcha de aproximación a una de las vías de acceso al pico Midi de Ossau*, en la arista de las Llamas de Piedra. Se trata de un paso de escalada que requiere que el grupo vaya encordado.






_El Midi de Ossau visto desde el ibón de Anayet. El accidente fue cerca del pico de la izquierda, el más pequeño._ EL PERIÓDICO
*El mal tiempo complicó la recuperación del cadáver*
El montañero sufrió la caída cuando se hallaba en el sendero que conduce a la arista, por lo que todavía no iba encordado. Se precipitó de tal forma que* se golpeó en la cabeza y murió en el acto* en el mismo lugar del siniestro. .
Sus compañeros avisaron a los servicios de rescate españoles, los cuales se pusieron en contacto con sus colegas franceses dado que estaban más cerca del lugar del hecho. Fueron avisados los miembros del Pelotón de Gendarmería de Alta Montaña (PGHM) de Oloron, pero no pudieron ir debido al mal tiempo.

Por ello fueron los miembros de la P*olicía de Auxilio en Montaña de Gavarnie *los que se dirigieron al lugar del accidente junto con un médico del Samu 65 y que evacuaron el cadáver del infortunado escalador en el helicóptero Dragon 64.
*Una hija de solo un mes*
La noticia de la muerte de *Fernando Colás, que tiene una hija de solo un mes*, causó una fuerte conmoción en su entorno familiar y laboral. El montañero, que tenía una gran experiencia en escalada, actividad que realizaba habitualmente, trabajaba de funcionario en la delegación de Hacienda en Aragón.
*Profesionalmente, seguía los pasos de su padre, Agustín Colás,* que desempeña un importante cargo en la *Agencia Tributaria*.* Su madre es una activa colaboradora de Ozanam*, una fundación que ayuda a personas en riesgo de exclusión social. Tiene un hermano que es ingeniero.
*"Salieron en coche a las cuatro de la madrugada *del sábado para hacer escalada en el Pirineo", explica una persona próxima a la familia. "Parece ser que, una vez allí, cerca de la frontera con España, *resbaló y cayó a un precipicio*", añade. "Primero dijeron que el desnivel era de 200 metros, pero la prensa francesa habla de 40 metros", comenta.
*Está previsto que el cadáver de Fernando Colás sea repatriado* a España *en cuanto se le practique la autopsia*, añade esta persona









Muere un alpinista de Zaragoza en Francia al caer por una pendiente de 40 metros


El montañero, de 35 años, cayó por un precipicio cuando, junto con otros dos compañeros accedía a una de las vías de escalada del pico Midi d' Ossau, en la región del Bearn.




www.heraldo.es





*Un alpinista de Zaragoza de 35 años ha muerto este sábado tras caer desde casi 40 metros en el Pico Midi d' Ossau, en la zona del Bearn* (Francia). El accidente se produjo mientras caminaba para acercarse a una de las vías de escalada que requiere que el grupo esté amarrado. El escalador, Fernando Colás, cayó cuando iba por una pedrera y aún no estaba encordado. Se golpeó la cabeza y murió en el acto, según informan los medios de comunicación franceses. *El fallecido y sus dos acompañantes tenían experiencia, eran buenos montañeros y estaban bien equipados,* indican en la République des Pyrénées.
Sus dos compañeros notificaron a los servicios de emergencia españoles, que luego redirigieron su *solicitud al lado francés*. Se alertó a los especialistas de alta montaña de Olorón, que no pudieron intervenir debido a las condiciones meteorológicas. Fueron dos socorristas del *Centro de Rescate de Montaña de Gavarnie,* acompañados por un médico de Samu 65, quienes acudieron, transportados por Dragon 64. El fallecido pertenecía a Montañeros de Aragón de Zaragoza.


----------



## Triptolemo (11 Jul 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> *Muere un alpinista de Zaragoza en Francia al caer por una pendiente de 40 metros*
> *El montañero, de 35 años, cayó por un precipicio cuando, junto con otros dos compañeros accedía a una de las vías de escalada del pico Midi d' Ossau, en la región del Bearn. *
> 
> 
> ...



El midi es un monte muy cabrito pese a la gran cantidad que piensa lo contrario...


----------



## Cormac (18 Jul 2021)

*Una joven estrella de Instagram que posaba al borde de precipicios muere al caer por una cascada*
*Sofía Cheung, de 32 años, perdió la vida cuando iba de excursión con tres amigas en Hong Kong *









Una joven estrella de Instagram que posaba al borde de precipicios muere al caer por una cascada


Sofía Cheung, de 32 años, perdió la vida cuando iba de excursión con tres amigas en Hong Kong




www.heraldo.es






Arriesgó al límite para fotografiarse y hacer públicas las imágenes. Y lo llevó al extremo de perder la vida. 
La joven china *Sofia Cheung*, de 32 años de edad y natural de Hong Kong acostumbraba a posar ante precipicios y otros paisajes de altura para hacerse selfies y subirlos a Instagram. En una de esas arriesgadas excursiones perdió la vida el pasado 13 de julio al caer de una cascada en el *parque hongkonés de Ha Pak Lai.
La joven había salido a la citada zona natural con tres amigas, con quienes visitó un arroyo con una cascada. La aventurera empezó a tomarse selfis en este sitio cuando perdió el equilibrio y cayó a un lago de 4,8 metros de profundidad, según informa el diario 'Daily Mail'.*


----------



## Triptolemo (18 Jul 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 716622
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Luego explicales a los familiares la cuestion...

Yo conoci a un tipo que metio a su novia en eso de la escalada, se aficiono mucho, era bastante experto y hacian vias bastante dificiles...
Un dia una roca enorme se precipito y revento a la novia...

Alli el tipo que casi no podia ni bajar por el destrozo de la cordada y de la novia, pensando en que le diria a su desconocido suegro...

Esta claro que no fue culpable, pero toda la vida pensara en ello...


----------



## Cormac (20 Jul 2021)

*Un escalador muerto y otra herida grave en Panticosa al desprenderse una roca*
*El suceso se ha producido en el pico Balaitus, al impactar una piedra contra los montañeros, de 49 y 48 años, vecinos de Barcelona. Es el tercer accidente mortal registrado desde el mes de mayo en el Pirineo.*









Un escalador muerto y otra herida grave en Panticosa al desprenderse una roca


El suceso se ha producido en el pico Balaitus, al impactar una piedra contra los montañeros, de 49 y 48 años, vecinos de Barcelona. Es el tercer accidente mortal registrado desde el mes de mayo en el Pirineo.




www.heraldo.es





Un escalador murió este lunes y otra resultó herida grave, en un accidente ocurrido en el pico Balaitus, en el término municipal de Panticosa, al desprenderse una roca de la pared que impactó contra ellos, cuando un tercer miembro del grupo iba por arriba. El fallecido es un vecino de Barcelona, de 49 años, cuyo cuerpo fue trasladado al depósito de cadáveres de Huesca. *La herida es una mujer de 48, también barcelonesa, quedó ingresada *en la uci del Clínico en estado grave. *El otro acompañante, también de la capital catalana, salió ileso del accidente.
El suceso se produjo sobre las 11.50. El aviso se recibió a través del refugio de Respomuso, informando que unos escaladores que se encontraban en el pico Balaitus habían sufrido un accidente. Hasta el lugar se dirigieron el equipo de Panticosa, el helicóptero de la Guardia Civil de Benasque y un médico del 061.
Al parecer, según la Guardia Civil, se desprendió una roca de grandes dimensiones cuando un tercer escalador progresaba por encima de la reunión, desde donde sus compañeros le aseguraban. Al ceder la piedra, él puso sujetarse en una repisa, pero los que estaban abajo no pudieron evitar el impacto.
La herida grave fue evacuada por la unidad aéra de la Guardia Civil hasta Panticosa. Allí esperaba un helicóptero medicalizado del 112 SOS Aragón que la trasladó a Zaragoza. El tercer escalador, aunque ileso, fue trasladado igualmente debido al estado de shock en el que se encontraba. Se trata de un varón de 52 años, de Barcelona como sus compañeros.*
Con este ya son tres los fallecidos en accidentes de montaña este año. En mayo murió una vecina de Barbastro de 33 años de edad ahogada en el barranco de Lapazosa, en el término municipal de Torla. Estaba realizando la actividad junto con otras cuatro personas, que resultaron ilesas, cuando quedó atrapada en una piedra de un resalte en un tramo con un fuerte caudal.

A principios de julio, también perdió la vida otra persona joven, un corredor de montaña de 22 años, residente en Jaca, tras precipitarse por un cortado en Loma Verde, en Candanchú. Había salido por la tarde para realizar un recorrido de larga distancia por dicha zona. Era natural de Alicante y militar en el Regimiento Galicia. El deportista podría haberse desorientado debido a la niebla que cubrió la zona y se habría precipitado por el barranco.

La semana pasada, la Guardia Civil realizó 23 rescates. Solo el sábado, los distintos equipos de salvamento llevaron a cabo siete intervenciones para atender a otros excursionistas accidentados.


----------



## Cormac (22 Jul 2021)

*Hong-bin Kim completa los 14×8000 en el Broad Peak y fallece durante el descenso*
Actualización (20/07/21).- El alpinista coreano de 57 años pierde la vida en una caída sufrida en la parte alta de la montaña. Era el primer discapacitado en haber ascendido los Catorce, tras perder todos los dedos de las manos en un accidente en el Denali en 1991.









Hong-bin Kim completa los 14×8000 en el Broad Peak y fallece durante el descenso


Actualización (20/07/21).- El alpinista coreano de 57 años pierde la vida en una caída sufrida en la parte alta de la montaña. Era el primer discapacitado en haber ascendido los Catorce…




www.desnivel.com





El descenso después de las primeras cimas de la temporada en el *Broad Peak *se ha revelado muy accidentado. Los expedicionaros tuvieron que superar dificultades y retrasos durante la ascensión y han tenido que apurar la bajada debido a la anunciada llegada del mal tiempo. En este contexto, se han sucedido *dos accidentes que han terminado en el fallecimiento de Hong-bin Kim*.

Según apuntan los testimonios de los rusos *Vitaly Lazo y Anton Pugovkin*, ambos incidentes se debieron a sendas caídas en las numerosas grietas que se abren bajo el collado del Broad Peak y que ya dificultaron sobremanera la tarea de equipar la ruta. Los dos rusos comparten el proyecto *Death Zone Freeride*, cuyo objetivo es ascender y esquiar grandes montañas. En esta ocasión, renunciaron al descenso en esquís por las malas condiciones y habían descendido ya hasta el C3.


----------



## Cormac (25 Jul 2021)

*Muere un montañero catalán de 55 años por una caída en el pico Tromouse, en Bielsa*
*Es la tercera víctima mortal de este mes en accidente de montaña en el Pirineo.*









Muere un montañero catalán de 55 años por una caída en el pico Tromouse, en Bielsa


Es la tercera víctima mortal de este mes en accidente de montaña en el Pirineo.




www.heraldo.es





Un *montañero catalán de 55 años* *murió *este sábado tras sufrir una grave *caída* en el *pico Tromouse* (3.085 metros), en Bielsa. Estaba *escalando* cuando, al parecer, sufrió un *resbalón* que le hizo precipitarse al vacío. Otro *compañero *también de 55 años y vecino de Barcelona que iba con él, fue rescatado *ileso* por los especialistas de la Guardia Civil. Es la *tercera víctima mortal* que se registra este mes de* julio *en el Pirineo y la cuarta del año. Además, es uno de los 11 rescates que se produjeron el sábado, el récord de este verano.


----------



## Cormac (27 Jul 2021)

*Fallece un excursionista al caer de unos diez metros de altura en la Serra dels Teixos*
*La víctima era un experimentado montañero de 52 años que había salido en solitario - La Guardia Civil localizó el cadáver desde el helicóptero*









Fallece un excursionista al caer de unos diez metros de altura en la Serra dels Teixos


La víctima era un experimentado montañero de 52 años que había salido en solitario - La Guardia Civil localizó el cadáver desde el helicóptero




www.google.com





Un *equipo de la Guardia Civil* localizó este sábado por la mañana el cuerpo sin vida de *Sandro Arnold M.*, ciudadano alemán de *52 años *residente en Mallorca, que* falleció al despeñarse desde unos diez metros de altura *mientras realizaba una excursión en solitario por la* Serra dels Teixos*, en el término municipal de Escorca. Su desaparición había sido denunciada el día anterior por su mujer, y *dotaciones de Bombers de Mallorca y la Guardia Civil *le estaban buscando desde entonces.
El alemán, un* veterano excursionista y buen conocedor de la Serra de Tramuntana*, había salido el viernes por la mañana para realizar un recorrido por la Serra dels Teixos. Tenía previsto regresar a su casa a la hora de comer. Sobre las siete de la tarde su mujer alertó de que no había vuelto y se puso en marcha un operativo de búsqueda en el que participaron Bombers de Mallorca y la Guardia Civil. Este dispositivo finalizó sin resultado el viernes con la caída de la noche y este sábado a primera hora se reemprendió.
Sobre las nueve y media de la mañana de este sábado, los tripulantes del helicóptero de la Guardia Civil, que sobrevolaban la zona acompañados por especialistas del Grupo de Rescate de Montaña (GREIM), localizaron el cuerpo inmóvil de una persona en* un lugar de muy difícil acceso de la Serra*. Los rescatistas de la Guardia Civil descendieron de la aeronave y llegaron al lugar donde estaba esta persona. Comprobaron que se trataba del desaparecido, y que *llevaba varias horas fallecido*.
Los agentes del GREIM realizaron una inspección ocular del cadáver y del lugar, y lo trasladaron hasta la plataforma de aterrizaje junto al pantano de Cúber, donde acudió un vehículo de la Funeraria y guardias de la Policía Judicial, encargados de la confección del atestado.

Según los primeros indicios el excursionista* habría fallecido al despeñarse desde una altura de unos diez metros*. El hombre habría muerto prácticamente en el acto.


----------



## Cormac (29 Jul 2021)

*Rick Allen, fallecido en el K2 durante un intento de nueva ruta con Jordi Tosas y Stephan Keck*
El alpinista escocés de 68 años fue barrido por una avalancha en la cara sureste de la montaña, donde intentaba por sorpresa una nueva línea de ascensión junto con los dos guías.















Rick Allen, fallecido en el K2 durante un intento de nueva ruta con Jordi Tosas y Stephan Keck


El alpinista escocés de 68 años fue barrido por una avalancha en la cara sureste de la montaña, donde intentaba por sorpresa una nueva línea de ascensión junto con los dos guías.




www.desnivel.com





El fin de semana ha traído buen tiempo al K2, lo que ha provocado que las diferentes expediciones se lanzaran a por sus respectivos intentos de cima. Entre ellos, sorprendió la noticia del intento de nueva ruta en estilo alpino a cargo del terceto formado por *Jordi Tosas, Stephan Keck y Rick Allen*. Una noticia que apenas un día después se veía ensombrecida por el fallecimiento de este último, barrido por una avalancha.

*¿Quién era Rick Allen?*
*Rick Allen *era un experimentado alpinista, que incluso había sido galardonado con el *Piolet d’Or 2013 *por su ascensión con Sandy Allan de la *arista Mazeno del Nanga Parbat*. Su trayectoria alpinística ha ido siempre de la mano del estilo alpino y las ascensiones comprometidas. En los últimos años había protagonizado otras aventuras interesantes en esa misma línea: en 2017 intentó una nueva ruta en la cara noroeste del Annapurna con Adam Bielecki, Louis Rousseau y Felix Berg; y en 2018 trató de coronar, solo desde el C3, el Broad Peak, donde fue rescatado tras estar desaparecido durante 36 horas y ser localizado gracias a un dron.


----------



## Nico (29 Jul 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> *Rick Allen *era un experimentado alpinista, que incluso había sido galardonado con el *Piolet d’Or 2013*



Los *Piolet d´Or* en las Ediciones *2017, 2018, 2019 y 2020* los ganaron todos en Unidas Podemos.


----------



## Nico (29 Jul 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> Una joven estrella de Instagram que posaba al borde de precipicios muere al caer por una cascada



Que le ocurra a un deportista, vaya y pase.

Pero que una jovencita se mate por SACARSE SELFIES para zorrear es digno del Premio Darwin.


----------



## eltonelero (29 Jul 2021)

Historia de alpinismo
1900s
Practican alpinismo cuatro nobles/chads de ejercitos imperiales 
1950s
Idem + algún rico loco
1970s
Chads locos y ricos
1980s 
Empieza a meterse gente de todo pelaje
1990s
Gente algo loca con ganas de un hobby fuerte
2010s 
Gente que necesita material para su fb e ig


----------



## Cormac (30 Jul 2021)

*"Me siento segura en las montañas"*, dijo la británica, que llegó a Benasque huyendo del confinamiento francés. Allí se ha abierto una investigación y España no descarta ninguna hipótesis.





__





Aviso de redirección






www.google.com













La familia confirma que los restos hallados en el Pirineo son de la montañera inglesa Esther Dingley


Las pruebas de ADN practicadas a la madre corroboran la identidad. La investigación continúa, ya que solo se ha localizado un hueso pero no las ropas ni la mochila.




www.heraldo.es











La familia de la montañera Esther Dingley, de 37 años, desaparecida en Benasque el pasado mes de noviembre, ha confirmado este viernes que *los restos humanos encontrados hace unos días en el puerto de la Glera*, ya en la parte francesa del Pirineo son de ella.


----------



## Cormac (4 Ago 2021)

Muore cadendo dalla forcella di Pana


La vittima è un ragazzo danese di 22 anni, precipitato da 200 metri di altezza mentre girava un video




www.rainews.it


----------



## Cormac (11 Ago 2021)

*Muere el montañero que sufrió una grave caída de 100 metros en Candanchú*
*Es la octava persona que pierde la vida este año realizando actividades al aire libre en Huesca, dos de ellas por posibles infartos y el resto por accidentes.*









Muere el montañero que sufrió una grave caída de 100 metros en Candanchú


Es la octava persona que pierde la vida este año realizando actividades al aire libre en Huesca, dos de ellas por posibles infartos y el resto por accidentes.




www.heraldo.es





El *montañero vizcaíno de 69 años *que sufrió el lunes una *grave caída, desde una altura de 100 metros, *en la zona de Aísa, en Candanchú, *ha fallecido*, según han confirmado este martes fuentes del departamento de Sanidad del Gobierno de Aragón. El hombre fue rescatado *todavía consciente *por los especialistas de la Guardia Civil y trasladado de urgencia en el* helicóptero del 112 *a un centro hospitalario de Zaragoza, pero no ha podido superar la gravedad de las heridas. 
La Guardia Civil recibió un aviso obre las 19.00 a través del 112 informando que un senderista se había precipitado en la zona denominada Cueva de los Contrabandistas. 
Al conocerse que el estado del accidentado era grave y al encontrarse el helicóptero de la Guardia Civil de Huesca en Panticosa finalizando otro rescate en la zona de Respomuso, se tomó la decisión que se dirigieran directamente al lugar con personal del EREIM de Panticosa. Además se activó al personal de Jaca por si fuera necesaria su intervención en apoyo.
Una vez en la zona, *los especialistas y la sanitaria del 061 fueron dejados mediante un apoyo parcial en el lugar más cercano posibl*e a donde se encontraba el accidentado, una zona con pendiente muy inclinada. 

Tras recibir las primeras atenciones médicas, lo colocaron en la camilla y evacuaron mediante un ciclo de grúa hasta el parquin de la estación de esquí, donde esperaba una ambulancia medicalizada.


----------



## Cormac (21 Ago 2021)

*El tío rapelaba y vio una cuerda enganchada a la roca que vete tú a saber el tiempo que llevaba ahí o como estaba, y se enganchó a la cuerda y se rompió.
Dice la mujer que era un escalador experto.*









Muere un montañero ourensano de 52 años tras una caída en Picos de Europa


Alfonso Vega, de 52 años, que residía en Tui, estaba con su mujer Elena y su hija Alicia, de 10 años. “Parecía un cordino nuevo, pero falló y cayó 40 metros”




www.farodevigo.es





*Muere un montañero ourensano de 52 años tras una caída en Picos de Europa*
*Alfonso Vega, de 52 años, que residía en Tui, estaba con su mujer Elena y su hija Alicia, de 10 años. “Parecía un cordino nuevo, pero falló y cayó 40 metros”







Tragedia en los Picos de Europa. El escalador gallego de 52 años, Alfonso Vega, “Chete”, natural de Ourense y vecino de Tui, perdió la vida este miércoles después de caer 30 metros mientras hacía rápel para bajar la vía normal del Pico de Cabrones. La terrible escena fue contemplada por su mujer, Elena Vasconcellos, de 48 años, y su hija Alicia, de 10, que estaban bajando el pico junto al infortunado.*

Suscríbete
OURENSEMORRAZOPONTEVEDRADEZA-TABEIRÓSAROUSASOCIEDADCONCELLOSGALICIA

APROVECHA
Accede a todo el contenido digital de FARO DE VIGO por menos de 3 EUROS AL MES
*Muere un montañero ourensano de 52 años tras una caída en Picos de Europa*
*Alfonso Vega, de 52 años, que residía en Tui, estaba con su mujer Elena y su hija Alicia, de 10 años. “Parecía un cordino nuevo, pero falló y cayó 40 metros”*






_Alfonso Vega, con su mujer y su hija, cuando esta última ascendió al Urriellu con solo 5 años en 2016._ FDV
Tragedia en los Picos de Europa. El *escalador gallego de 52 años, Alfonso Vega, “Chete”, natural de Ourense y vecino de Tui,* perdió la vida este miércoles después de *caer 30 metros* mientras hacía rápel para bajar la vía normal del Pico de Cabrones. La terrible escena fue contemplada por *su mujer, Elena Vasconcellos, de 48 años, y su hija Alicia, de 10*, que estaban bajando el pico junto al infortunado.

*Ingeniero de profesión, este ourensano afincado en la ciudad fronteriza, escalaba desde los cinco años*, según aseguró su mujer, que ayer, traspasada de dolor, realizaba en el HUCA los trámites para trasladar los restos de su marido a Galicia. “Estábamos terminando la ruta, rapelando. Alfonso vio un cordino (una cuerda auxiliar enganchada a la pared) que parecía nuevo y se enganchó, pero se rompió y cayó treinta o cuarenta metros”, relató la tudense Elena Vasconcellos. *“Alfonso era un escalador experto”*, quiso recalcar la mujer en conversación con LA NUEVA ESPAÑA, periódico que pertenece al mismo grupo editorial que FARO.
Tras romperse la cuerda, Vega se precipitó a la grieta del nevero, en la cara oeste del Pico de Cabrones. La mujer, que es sanitaria de profesión, tuvo que hacer de tripas corazón y ganar altura para llegar a una zona con cobertura y llamar por teléfono a los servicios de emergencia. Eran las cinco de la tarde del miércoles. “Después de la caída, Alfonso estaba consciente”, rememora Vasconcellos. A la zona se desplazó rápidamente un helicóptero del Servicio de Emergencias del Principado (Sepa) con una médico rescatadora. Alfonso Vega presentaba un *politraumatismo de carácter muy grave*. Hacia las ocho de la tarde llegó al HUCA, pero allí no pudieron salvarle la vida.
Tanto Vega como su mujer y su hija eran expertos escaladores. *La niña se hizo famosa hace un lustro cuando, con cinco años, logró la proeza de ascender al Pico Urriellu*. Ayer por la tarde, en la sala de espera del área de Urgencias del HUCA, era la pequeña, muy cansada, la que consolaba a su madre, mientras esta realizaba los preparativos del sepelio. Su deseo es que Alfonso sea incinerado.


La mujer trataba de encontrar una habitación de hotel en Oviedo, ya que el *traslado de los restos a Galicia no se hará hasta hoy viernes*. Numerosas personas le ofrecieron su casa para quedarse esta noche.

El accidente mortal de este miércoles se produjo a muy poca distancia del lugar en el que quedaron enriscados durante dos días los montañeros cántabros Ramón González y José Antonio García. “El punto donde quedaron atrapados está a un kilometro en línea recta en la misma línea del Picu los Cabrones”, explicó el guía de montaña Erik Pérez, profundo conocedor de estos parajes. Los cántabros se confundieron de canal cuando pretendían llegar a la Collada del Agua y de allí enlazar con el refugio de Cabrones.
Durante *dos días estuvieron sobre una repisa de dos metros con un patio de treinta metros ante ellos*, con dos barritas energéticas como único alimento, sin ropa adecuada y sufriendo temperaturas bajísimas, que hicieron que tuviesen síntomas de hipotermia, hasta el punto de que afirmaron que no hubiesen podido soportar una noche más al raso.

Y no ha sido el único accidente registrado en las inmediaciones del refugio en los últimos días. Una *montañera de 36 años fue rescatada el día 8 tras pasar la noche del domingo en la montaña debido a un traumatismo en la espalda*, de pronóstico reservado, que se produjo al caer cuando se dirigía al refugio de Cabrones. La mujer tuvo que permanecer en el lugar del accidente, a 2.000 metros de altura, hasta la llegada del helicóptero de rescate. Eso sí, estuvo asistida en todo momento por una médico rescatadora, que le facilitó los cuidados adecuados.


----------



## Cormac (25 Ago 2021)

*Solidaridad montañera. Muere un montañero en una carrera de ultra trail y la gente indignada porque la Organización no dejó acabar la carrera a los demás. *









Un corredor checo fallece en la TDS 2021


Se precipitó al vacío cuando descendía desde el Passeur de Pralognan (km 62). El rescate obligó a la organización a neutralizar y evacuar a todos los corredores que tenía por detrás, alrededor de 1.




www.carreraspormontana.com





U*n corredor checo fallece en la TDS 2021*
Se precipitó al vacío cuando descendía desde el Passeur de Pralognan (km 62). El rescate obligó a la organización a neutralizar y evacuar a todos los corredores que tenía por detrás, alrededor de 1.000. Las críticas no han tardado en llegar.
Autor: Carreras por montaña | 1 comentario |Compartir:
TDS 2021
La tragedia se ha cebazo esta noche con la TDS, la prueba de 145 km y 9.100 m positivos del Ultra-Trail del Mont Blanc. *Un corredor de la República Checa ha fallecido tras sufrir una grave caída* a las 00:25 horas, a 80 metros del Passeur de Pralognan (km 62,3) en el descenso hacia Cormet dlend (km 66,2). Según los organizadores, las condiciones y el sendero era bueno, aunque había llovido y posiblemente era resbaladizo.
Un primer equipo de salvamento, que se encontraba en las inmediaciones pudo intervenir rápidamente, aunque *para realizar la evacuación del cuerpo se necesitó la posterior llegada del helicóptero*, que pudo realizar su intervención de noche. 
Como consecuencia de este accidente y de los servicios de emergencia desplegados, *la carrera fue neutralizada en ese punto para los aproximadamente 1.000 corredores *que todavía no habían pasado por allí. Se detuvieron allí, a más de 2.000 m de altitud, y esperaron las directrices de la organización del UTMB que seguidamente les ordenó que dieran la vuelta y regresaran hasta Bourg Saint-Maurice (km 50,7).
Continuaron en carrera los alrededor de 300 corredores que ya habían atravesado el Passeur de Pralognan en el momento del accidente, por lo que la competición continuó en cabeza.

*Numerosas críticas de corredores y aficionados*
Pocas horas después del accidente, que se hizo público mediante un comunicado de la organización enviado a las 05:19 horas, empezaron a aflorar las críticas sobre la gestión del accidente por parte del UTMB.
Por un lado, algunos participantes que fueron neutralizados nos explican que “*si se detiene la carrera, se debería detener para todos. Eso sí es lamentable*”. Por otro, aficionados y seguidores de la carrera han lamentado “la falta de un plan B” por parte de la organización, para que los participantes hubieran podido seguir en carrera.


----------



## Covid Bryant (25 Ago 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> *El tío rapelaba y vio una cuerda enganchada a la roca que vete tú a saber el tiempo que llevaba ahí o como estaba, y se enganchó a la cuerda y se rompió.
> Dice la mujer que era un escalador experto.*
> 
> 
> ...



Yo no.me fío un pelo de cuerdas e incluso cadenas, procuro usarlas lo mínimo si puedo trepar solo mejor, en cambio la.peña pone todo su peso en ellas cual ovejos, ya no digamos rapelar por el lol una cuerda q hay ahí tirada.


----------



## Cormac (28 Ago 2021)

*Muere un francés tras caer 50 metros en Sallent de Gállego y 11 montañeros más son evacuados*
*El cuerpo del fallecido fue trasladado por los servicios funerarios al Hospital de Jaca.*









Muere un francés tras caer 50 metros en Sallent de Gállego y 11 montañeros más son evacuados


El cuerpo del fallecido fue trasladado por los servicios funerarios al Hospital de Jaca.




www.elperiodicodearagon.com





*Un ciudadano francés de 66 años **falleció** este viernes tras sufrir una caída de 50 metros en un paraje entre el Collado Palas y el Collado Lavedan, en Sallent de Gallego (**Huesca**),* donde se encontraba con un grupo organizado cuyos componentes, otras once personas de la misma nacionalidad, *fueron evacuados por la *Guardia Civil por encontrarse conmocionados.
La central 062 de la Guardia Civil de Huesca recibió el aviso a las 14.00 horas de ayer informando de que esta persona había caído y colisionado con rocas que le habían provocado politraumatismos por todo el cuerpo.
*Los especialistas del EREIM de Panticosa, la Unidad Aérea de Huesca y el enfermero del 061 desplazados al lugar certificaron lesiones incompatibles con la vida* y, mediante un ciclo de grúa, evacuaron al fallecido y al enfermero del 061 y los trasladaron al helipuerto de Panticosa, informa la Guardia Civil de Huesca.

El guía profesional del grupo organizado comunicó al equipo de rescate que el resto de componentes estaba conmocionado tras lo sucedido y que no los podía bajar andando a un refugio, por lo que se decidió* evacuar a estas 11 personas en helicóptero dado que no estaban en condiciones físicas y mentales y además eran de elevada edad* y el terreno era complicado de andar por la existencia de roca suelta.
Fueron evacuados uno a uno hasta el lugar en el que se encontraba el helicóptero que, en tres viajes, trasladó ileso a todo el grupo al helipuerto de Panticosa. *El cuerpo del fallecido fue trasladado por los servicios funerarios al Hospital de Jaca.*


----------



## Cormac (4 Sep 2021)

*Fallecen dos senderistas al despeñarse por una ladera en los Collados del Asón*
*Se trata de dos mujeres de Santander de 40 y 50 años que se apoyaron para almorzar en el tronco seco de un árbol que acabó cediendo y las hizo caer por un talud | El helicóptero del Gobierno ha accedido hasta los cuerpos donde solo han podido certificar su muerte*









Fallecen dos senderistas al despeñarse por una ladera en los Collados del Asón


Las víctimas, dos mujeres de 40 y 50 años, federadas y asiduas a la montaña, iban en grupo y se detuvieron a almorzar; al apoyarse en un árbol, este cedió y se precipita




www.google.com





*Dos mujeres de 40 y 50 años*, Alicia M. M. y María Carmen D. C., han fallecido esta mañana tras despeñarse por una abrupta ladera cuando realizaban la ruta de Los Campanarios con un grupo de montaña -entre los que había familiares y amigos-.
');


----------



## acitisuJ (5 Sep 2021)

La verdad es que la alta montaña mata muchísimo.


----------



## axl (5 Sep 2021)

Mientras no pongan en riesgo la vida de los demas que a esas alturas dudo mucho que alguien se la juegue para salvar a un fiambre .donde esta el problema ,sois unos quemados de mierda


----------



## skan (5 Sep 2021)

El mar es más peligroso.


----------



## Cormac (8 Sep 2021)

*Muere el ministro de Emergencias de Rusia al caer por un acantilado durante la grabación de unas maniobras en el Ártico*
*Yevgeny Zinichev se precipitó al tratar de sujetar al director del rodaje, que resbaló y que también ha fallecido. *















Muere el ministro de Emergencias de Rusia al caer por un acantilado durante la grabación de unas maniobras en el Ártico


Yevgeny Zinichev se precipitó al tratar de sujetar al director del rodaje, que resbaló y que también ha fallecido




www.google.com





El ministro de Emergencias ruso, Yevgeny Zinichev, ha muerto este miércoles en un accidente durante la grabación de unas maniobras de entrenamiento en el Ártico, según han informado las autoridades del país. Zinichev, de 55 años, ha caído por un acantilado al tratar de sujetar al director y guionista ruso Alexander Melnik, que resbaló y que también ha fallecido, según ha informado la agencia estatal TASS.
El jefe del Ministerio de Emergencias, Yevgeny Zinichev, murió trágicamente en acto de servicio mientras estaba en Norilsk, en los ejercicios interdepartamentales para proteger la zona ártica de emergencias, intentando salvar la vida de una persona”, dice el Ministerio en un comunicado. Las autoridades rusas no han dado más detalles sobre el accidente ni la ubicación exacta del suceso. Melnik estaba realizando los primeros trabajos de grabación y localización para un documental sobre el desarrollo del Ártico y la ruta del mar del Norte, según ha informado el Ministerio de Emergencias (Emercom) a TASS. El cineasta llevaba años colaborando con el departamento.

Zinichev, que había visitado las obras de construcción de un nuevo centro de bomberos en la zona de Norilsk este miércoles por la mañana, participaba en el rodaje de una película para el Ministerio de Emergencias, según el diario _RBC_. Estos días, su departamento está llevando a cabo maniobras “de investigación” en la zona del Ártico en las que participan 6.000 especialistas que, según una nota de Emercom, están probando 47 modelos de equipos y “metodologías de rescate y abordaje de emergencias”.


----------



## Cormac (12 Sep 2021)

*Conmoción en Alcoy por la muerte del músico Sergi Sempere tras coronar el Mont Blanc*
*El joven de 30 años perdió la vida en un accidente en los Alpes*















Conmoción en Alcoy por la muerte del músico Sergi Sempere tras coronar el Mont Blanc


El joven de 30 años perdió la vida en un accidente en los Alpes




www.google.com





El joven músico alcoyano *Sergi Sempere* perdió la vida este martes en un accidente cuando se encontraba *escalando el Mont Blanc*. Una noticia que ha provocado una gran conmoción en todo el municipio y en especial en la que era su familia profesional, la *Unión Musical de Alcoy*.


----------



## Gotthard (12 Sep 2021)

levantarte con los testiculos infestados de chinches..... calla calla, con lo agusto que se está en la doritocueva.


----------



## Covid Bryant (12 Sep 2021)

Hallan muerto en una poza del Barranc de l'Infern al senderista asturiano de 38 años


El dispositivo de búsqueda ha encontrado el cadáver sobre las 10 de esta mañana. El excursionista, natural de Langreo, vivía en la Vila Joiosa. Se desvió de la senda y se adentró en el angosto y peligroso desfiladero




www.informacion.es





another one


Los efectivos que participaban en la búsqueda del senderista asturiano de 38 años que llevaba* desaparecido desde el pasado domingo* han encontrado esta mañana, sobre las 10 horas, su cadáver en una de las pozas del *Barranc de l'Infern, en la Vall de Laguar*. Al final, se ha cumplido el peor pronóstico. El excursionista, al no conocer la ruta, se desvió de la senda circular de 14 kilómetros y 6.000 escalones y se aventuró en el angosto y peligroso desfiladero. Fue al bajar por segunda vez al río cuando perdió la senda y se adentró en el cañón en el que se practica el barranquismo. Pasó la primera poza, pero en la segunda sufrió el fatal accidente.

Está previsto rescatar el cadáver con el helicóptero Alpha 1 de los bomberos. En la búsqueda en las zonas más escarpadas también estaba participando el Servicio de Rescate e Intervención en Montaña de la Guardia Civil. 


_Hallan muerto en una poza del Barranc de l'Infern al senderista asturiano de 38 años_ 

El senderista, natural de *Langreo*, residía en la* Vila Joiosa*. El sábado habló por teléfono con sus padres, que viven en Langreo, y les dijo que tenía previsto realizar una ruta por las montañas de Alicante. Los padres denunciaron la desaparición tras estar varios días intentando contactar con su hijo sin lograrlo. El móvil no daba señal.

El jueves se activó la búsqueda. Por las fotografías que el senderista envió a sus padres, se pudo saber que el paraje al que había acudido era el Barranc de l'Infern. La Guardia Civil de la Vila Joiosa *encontró su coche en el aparcamiento del núcleo urbano de Fleix*, que es donde comienza esta ruta.

La búsqueda ha sido intensa. *Más de 60 efectivos*, entre bomberos del consorcio de Alicante, guardias civiles, policías locales y voluntarios, han participado. Han rastreado el Barranc de l'Infern incluso desde el aire. El Alpha 1 del consorcio de bomberos y los drones han sobrevolado la zona y han entrado en el estrecho desfiladero.

No se había perdido la esperanza de que el excursionista se hubiera extraviado y estuviera con vida. Pero, al final, esta mañana se ha confirmado el peor pronóstico. Se ha hallado, como ha confirmado el consorcio de bomberos de Alicante, su cadáver en una de las pozas del peligroso desfiladero del Barranc de l'Infern.



Esto es como palmar en los autos de choque vs a 200 por la autopista, una muerte muy paco, la ruta tiene dificultad 0.


----------



## Cormac (15 Sep 2021)

DE 25 Y 35 AÑOS
*Dos escaladores fallecidos en el sector de psicobloc de Cala Sa Nau*
Se trata de dos estadounidenses de 25 y 35 años, cuyos cuerpos fueron encontrados en el agua. No hubo testigos, pero todo apunta a que sufrieron una caída desde lo alto del acantilado por culpa de un desprendimiento.









Dos escaladores fallecidos en el sector de psicobloc de Cala Sa Nau


Se trata de dos estadounidenses de 25 y 35 años, cuyos cuerpos fueron encontrados en el agua. No hubo testigos, pero todo apunta a que sufrieron una caída desde lo alto del acantilado por culpa de un…




www.desnivel.com





DE 25 Y 35 AÑOS
*Dos escaladores fallecidos en el sector de psicobloc de Cala Sa Nau*
Se trata de dos estadounidenses de 25 y 35 años, cuyos cuerpos fueron encontrados en el agua. No hubo testigos, pero todo apunta a que sufrieron una caída desde lo alto del acantilado por culpa de un desprendimiento.
Autor: Desnivel |No hay comentarios |Compartir:
Iker Pou practicando psicobloc en Cala Sa Nau (Mallorca). Hermanos Pou

Iker Pou practicando psicobloc en Cala Sa Nau (Mallorca).
Dos escaladores fallecieron ayer en un *sector de psicobloc de Mallorca*. Los cuerpos de los dos hombres, de *25 y 35 años *respectivamente, fueron hallados en el agua sin vida después de haber sufrido una caída desde lo alto de los acantilados de *Cala Sa Nau*, en las inmediaciones de la *Cova des Cosí*.
*Desprendimiento de rocas*
Según apuntan medios locales, los escaladores *preguntaron a un socorrista *por la zona de psicobloc de *Cala Sa Nau*, donde querían practicar esta modalidad de escalada cada vez más popular, sin cuerda y sobre el agua. Aunque no hay testigos directos del accidente, todo apunta a que un *desprendimiento de rocas *cuando se asomaban desde lo alto del acantilado fue la causa de su caída.
La alarma se activó cuando los bañistas divisaron *un cuerpo flotando en el agua *y advirtieron al socorrista de Cala Sa Nau, alrededor del mediodía de ayer. A continuación, se movilizó un amplio despliegue de *Salvamento Marítimo*, helicóptero incluido, *Bombers de Mallorca*, *Policía Local de Felanitx *y las motos de agua de los *socorristas*. También una embarcación de una *escuela de buceo *que había en la zona ha colaborado en la operación.
Durante la misma, se ha conocido que había *otro cuerpo en el agua*, en esta ocasión se situaba dentro de la *Cova des Cosí*. Ambos fueron trasladados al puerto de *Portocolom*, donde se realizó el levantamiento de los cadáveres. La causa de la muerte fueron los politraumatismos sufridos en la caída.
*Algunos precedentes*
Este no es el primer accidente de psicobloc mortal en Mallorca. La isla es una de las mecas mundiales de esta modalidad de la escalada, consistente en escalar sin cuerda vías situadas en acantilados sobre el mar, utilizando el agua como colchoneta para una eventual caída. En *junio de 2012*, un escalador inglés murió ahogado en la zona de Cala Serena. En aquella ocasión se apuntó al material que llevaba al caer al agua como causa del accidente. (Por su parte Miguel Riera nos apuntó a que posiblemente la causa fue el fuerte oleaje que había ese día).
En alguna otra ocasión, como el fallecimiento de un joven de 23 años en verano de 2014, ha habido malentendidos sobre las *circunstancias de un accidente *mortal, atribuido equivocadamente al psicobloc.


----------



## Cormac (15 Sep 2021)

*Muere un senderista valenciano después de caer por un barranco en Lleida*
*El joven de 30 años, que era natural de Moncada, resbaló y se precipitó al vacío*









Muere un senderista valenciano después de caer por un barranco en Lleida


El joven de 30 años, que era natural de Moncada, resbaló y se precipitó al vacío




www.google.com





Un senderista valenciano falleció el pasado sábado *después de caer por un barranco de unos 30 metros* en el municipio catalán de Alins (Lleida). El joven de 30 años, natural del municipio de Moncada, al parecer, pudo resbalar y precipitarse al vacío.
Tal y como ha informado el medio Segre, los servicios de emergencia recibieron a las 14.12 hora

Muere un senderista valenciano después de caer por un barranco en Lleida


----------



## Cormac (21 Sep 2021)

*Localizan en Francia un cuerpo que podría ser el del montañero Andrés Funes*
*La familia del abogado de Huesca desaparecido en diciembre del 2020 en el valle de Lescun ha identificado los enseres encontrados junto al cadáver y está pendiente de las pruebas de ADN. *









Localizan en Francia un cuerpo que podría ser el del montañero Andrés Funes


La familia del abogado de Huesca desaparecido en diciembre del 2020 en el valle de Lescun ha identificado los enseres encontrados junto al cadáver y está pendiente de las pruebas de ADN.




www.heraldo.es


----------



## Dmtry (21 Sep 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> *El tío rapelaba y vio una cuerda enganchada a la roca que vete tú a saber el tiempo que llevaba ahí o como estaba, y se enganchó a la cuerda y se rompió.
> Dice la mujer que era un escalador experto.*
> 
> 
> ...



Es que no me jodas, se aseguró de un coordino que estaba puesto en una reunión.

Para ser tan experto era un poco temerario.

DEP


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (21 Sep 2021)

Cormac dijo:


> psicobloc.







__





psicobloc - Buscar con Google






www.google.com


----------



## Cormac (29 Sep 2021)

A su llegada al campo base se habrán enterado de las noticias acerca del *fallecimiento de una alpinista estadounidense *hoy mismo, entre el C4 y el C3. Todavía no se ha dado a conocer su identidad ni las circunstancias exactas de la muerte, aunque sí ha trascendido que no iba acompañada por sherpas personales.









Martín Ramos suma su décimo ochomil en el Manaslu


El alpinista zamorano ha relanzado su trayectoria en los ochomiles después de siete años. Ya se encuentra sano y salvo en el campo base de la expedición que comparte con Jorge Egocheaga…




www.desnivel.com


----------



## Cormac (7 Oct 2021)

La víctima mortal es Sonia Herce Susperregi, que trabajaba en el sector del comercio y que era presidenta de Amuitz Merkatarien Elkartea, la asociación de comerciantes de Hondarribia, localidad donde era muy conocida.









Muere una montañera vasca tras una caída de 200 m en el pico Infierno, en Panticosa


Una persona alertó de que se encontraba en el Garmo Negro y estaba escuchando unos gritos pidiendo auxilio. La víctima tenía lesiones incompatibles con la vida y el sanitario del 061 sólo pudo confirmar su fallecimiento.




www.heraldo.es





*Muere una montañera vasca tras una caída de 200 m en el pico Infierno, en Panticosa*
*Una persona alertó de que se encontraba en el Garmo Negro y estaba escuchando unos gritos pidiendo auxilio. La víctima tenía lesiones incompatibles con la vida y el sanitario del 061 sólo pudo confirmar su fallecimiento.*
La Guardia Civil rescató el miércoles a una *montañera guipuzcoana de 46 años* que *falleció* tras sufrir una *caída de 200 metros* al desprenderse un bloque de piedra cuando estaba realizando una trepa en la ascensión al *pico Infierno*, en Panticosa. Su *compañero*, de 39 años y también guipuzcoano, resultó *ileso*. Es la *primera víctima mortal* de la temporada de *otoño* en el Pirineo oscense. El verano se cerró recientemente con un récord histórico de rescates y un 80% más de fallecidos respecto a 2020 (de 6 a 11).


Según han informado fuentes de la Guardia Civil, sobre las *14.40* se recibió un aviso en la central 062, procedente del 112 SOS Aragón, informando de que *una persona que se encontraba en las inmediaciones delpPico Garmo Negro estaba escuchando a una persona pedir auxilio *en una pared cercana en el ascenso al pico Infierno desde el ibón de Pondiellos.
Se dirigieron al lugar el helicóptero de la Unidad Aérea de la Guardia Civil de Huesca, especialistas el Ereim de Panticosa y un sanitario del 061. Tras llegar a la zona del aviso realizaron labores de búsqueda de la persona que solicitaba auxilio, hasta que finalmente *se localizó a una persona inmóvil en la base de una pared de piedra y a otra enriscada a unos 100 metros de altura.*



Debido a las *fuertes rachas de viento*, el helicóptero tuvo que dejar a los especialistas y al sanitario en los ibones de Pondiellos y desde allí continuaron *a pie* hasta acceder al lugar donde se encontraba la persona accidentada. *El sanitario del 061 únicamente pudo certificar el fallecimiento de la misma, al sufrir lesiones incompatibles con la vida.*

Tras ascender hasta donde se encontraba la persona enriscada y conseguir descenderla del lugar con seguridad, se le llevó hasta un lugar donde pudo ser recogido por el helicóptero, para posteriormente comenzar la *bajada de la camilla con la montañera fallecida *hasta donde pudo ser recogida por la aeronave y evacuada hasta Panticosa. Un coche funerario traslado el cadáver hasta el depósito de Jaca para realizarle la autopsia.


----------



## Cormac (21 Oct 2021)

Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com













Un bloque suelto provoca la muerte de un escalador en un sector de deportiva


Mason Boos (25 años) trepaba por terreno fácil para llegar a un pie de vía de Little Cottonwood Canyon cuando sufrió una caída de unos 6-9 metros al desprenderse el bloque del que se agarró.




www.desnivel.com




*Un bloque suelto provoca la muerte de un escalador en un sector de deportiva*
Mason Boos (25 años) trepaba por terreno fácil para llegar a un pie de vía de Little Cottonwood Canyon cuando sufrió una caída de unos 6-9 metros al desprenderse el bloque del que se agarró.
El pasado sábado 10 de octubre, la zona de escalada de *Little Cottonwood Canyon *(cerca de Salt Lake City, en Utah) fue testigo de un desgraciado accidente que recuerda a la comunidad escaladora la necesidad de extremar la prudencia, incluso en el terreno más asequible. El resultado fue la muerte de *Mason Boos*, un joven escalador de 25 años con una notable experiencia en escalada deportiva, en pared, alpina, clásica e incluso hielo. Según sus amigos, se merendaba vías de 8b+ sin problema y era una figura conocida entre los escaladores de *Salt Lake City*.
Sin embargo, su experiencia no le pudo prevenir de un accidente que le puede ocurrir a cualquiera. Según el relato de la policía de Salt Lake City y de su amigo y compañero ese día *Jacob Mader*, Mason Boos trepaba sin encordarse por una sección fácil (IIIº grado) por debajo de la vía _Satan’s Corner _(5b) para alcanzar el pie de vía de _Half-a-finger _(5c) cuando *se agarró a un bloque suelto que se desprendió*. Sufrió una *caída de entre seis y nueve metros *de altura y el bloque desprendido (de las dimensiones de un coche) le pasó por encima antes de continuar ladera abajo y estar a punto de golpear a otros dos escaladores que lo esquivaron por poco.


----------



## Cormac (27 Oct 2021)

Un fallecido y varios evacuados en un CB del Makalu sepultado en nieve


Un ciudadano danés murió cerca del campo base de la quinta montaña más alta del mundo, mientras parte de su grupo, bloqueado por la nieve, tuvo que ser evacuado en helicóptero. Nadie ha ascendido el…




www.desnivel.com


----------



## Cormac (30 Oct 2021)

ANDES DE ECUADOR
*Una avalancha provoca tres muertos y tres desaparecidos en el Chimborazo*
Dieciséis personas que ascendían a la cumbre más alta de Ecuador se vieron sorprendidas por un alud. Los servicios de rescate pudieron evacuar a siete de ellas ilesas y a tres heridas. Además, localizaron a tres fallecidas y siguen buscando a otras tres desaparecidas.









Una avalancha provoca tres muertos y tres desaparecidos en el Chimborazo


Dieciséis personas que ascendían a la cumbre más alta de Ecuador se vieron sorprendidas por un alud. Los servicios de rescate pudieron evacuar a siete de ellas ilesas y a tres heridas. Además…




www.desnivel.com





Los* tres fallecidos* son dos varones de 15 y 39 años (uno de los líderes de la ascensión) y una mujer de 32, respectivamente. En cuanto a los desaparecidos, son tres hombres de 25, 36 y 46 años.

Según los primeros análisis técnicos de las *causas del accidente*, parece que el *mal tiempo y la nieve blanda e inestable* estarían en la raíz. De todos modos, la configuración de la cima del Chimborazo es proclive a la formación de grandes cornisas, susceptibles de provocar este tipo de aludes cuando colapsan.


----------



## Cormac (1 Nov 2021)

AL SUR DEL AMA DABLAM
*Tres miembros del GEAN francés, desaparecidos en una avalancha en Nepal*
No hay noticias de Louis Pachoud, Gabriel Miloche y Thomas Arfi desde el 26 de octubre. Un helicóptero ha hallado signos de un alud en la zona donde deberían haber estado. La Federación Francesa ha organizado una búsqueda terrestre con personal nepalí.









Tres miembros del GEAN francés, desaparecidos en una avalancha en Nepal


No hay noticias de Louis Pachoud, Gabriel Miloche y Thomas Arfi desde el 26 de octubre. Un helicóptero ha hallado signos de un alud en la zona donde deberían haber estado. La Federación Francesa ha…




www.desnivel.com









__





Louis Pachoud (@louispachoud) • Fotos y videos de Instagram







www.instagram.com





Gabriel Miloche, 27 ans, ingénieur chez Decathlon, faisait partie de l'élite de l'alpinisme français. Il a disparu au Népal en compagnie de Thomas Arfi et Louis Pachoud









Thomas Arfi


----------



## Cormac (14 Nov 2021)

*Muere un joven de 19 años tras caer a una grieta en la montaña leonesa*
*El accidente ha tenido lugar en la zona conocida como Hoz de Llánaves*









Muere un joven de 19 años tras caer a una grieta en la montaña leonesa


El accidente ha tenido lugar en la zona conocida como Hoz de Llánaves




www.google.com





Un montañero de 19 años ha *muerto esta mañana* en el término municipal de Boca de Huérgano, en León, tras caer dentro de una grieta en el paraje conocido como Hoz de Llánaves, en Llánaves de la Reina.
El 112 de Castilla y León ha tenido noticia del accidente a las 8:48 horas, cuando ha recibido una llamada solicitanto asistencia para un *joven inconsciente tras precipitarse desde varios metros de altura. *
Al lugar, de difícil acceso y situado cerca del kilómetro 116 de la N-621, se traslada el Grupo de Rescate e Intervención en Montaña de la Guardia Civil (GREIM) y un equipo de rescate de los Bomberos de Asturias, que acuden a la zona con un helicóptero medicalizado.

Tras *intentar reanimar al herido durante treinta minutos* los efectivos terminaron por confirmar su fallecimiento.


----------



## Cormac (5 Dic 2021)

*Muere sepultado el joven René Hofer, promesa mundial del motocross*
*El piloto austríaco, de tan solo 19 años, falleció ayer mientras practicaba esquí con unos amigos en una localidad cerca de Salszburgo*









Muere sepultado el joven René Hofer, promesa mundial del motocross


El piloto austríaco, de tan solo 19 años, falleció ayer mientras practicaba esquí con unos amigos en una localidad cerca de Salszburgo



www.google.com





El mundo del motor vuelve a estar de luto después de que se conociese el fallecimiento de* René Hofer*, piloto de 19 años de motocross. El austríaco se encontraba de vacaciones con unos amigos en los picos Lackenspitze, una cadena montañosa de los Alpes cercana a la ciudad de Salszburgo, cuando una avalancha acabó con la vida del piloto y con la de otras dos personas más.
La expedición de la que formaba parte el piloto, de once personas, fue sorprendida por un alud de cerca de *500 metros de longitud*, según medios del país centroeuropeo. Los servicios de emergencia, una vez en la zona y tras el desprendimiento de nieve, consiguieron reanimar a uno de los afectados.

Hofer era uno de los pilotos más prometedores del mundo del motocross, sobretodo después de que alcanzase la* sexta posición del Mundial de MX2*, donde consiguió ganar una carrera.


----------



## Cormac (5 Dic 2021)

*Muere el montañero localizado bajo la nieve en Setcases*









Muere el montañero localizado bajo la nieve en Setcases


El excursionista que había sido rescatado con vida este lunes bajo la nieve después de desaparecer un día antes en Setcases (Girona) ha fallecido en el




www.elindependiente.com





El excursionista que había sido rescatado con vida este lunes bajo la nieve después de desaparecer un día antes en Setcases (Girona) ha fallecido en el Hospital Vall d’Hebron de Barcelona, al que había sido trasladado con una grave hipotermia, han informado fuentes hospitalarias.
El excursionista fallecido era un vecino de la zona, con domicilio en Camprodon (Girona), de 47 años y con una amplia experiencia en montaña.

El hombre ha sido encontrado a las 15:26 horas por un equipo formado por efectivos del *Grupo de Actuaciones Especiales* *(GRAE) *de los bomberos, de la Policía de Cataluña y de Agentes Rurales.
Las cámaras de la cercana estación de esquí de Vallter 2000 lo habían grabado el domingo sobre las 9:00 horas cuando se dirigía a la zona conocida como Portella de Mantet.

A las 16:05 horas, su familia dio aviso de la desaparición al comprobar que no regresaba a casa y se inició un dispositivo de búsqueda que se ha desarrollado desde entonces en condiciones meteorológicas extremas.
La triangulación del móvil ha permitido establecer un perímetro de cuatro hectáreas que perimetraba el valle de Xemeneies, donde había caído un alud, Portella de Mantet, Marmotes, Ulldeter y el collado de la Geganta.


El operativo se ha desarrollado durante la noche en condiciones de sensación térmica de -30 grados y, por la mañana, ha contado con el apoyo de un helicóptero, aunque se ha reducido al mínimo después de las primeras horas por la meteorología adversa.

Después de encontrar a la víctima, se la ha trasladado a las 15:38 horas, inicialmente en litera y, después, en moto de nieve, a las instalaciones de Vallter 2000.

Tras una primera atención por parte de una unidad del Sistema de Emergencias Médicas, un helicóptero medicalizado tiene previsto evacuar el montañero al *Hospital Vall d’Hebron de Barcelona*, donde ha fallecido poco después.


----------



## Cormac (8 Dic 2021)

*Hallan el cuerpo sin vida del joven de Benaguasil que desapareció en Formigal*
*El cadáver no tiene indicios de violencia y pero el cuerpo sí que presenta evidencias de congelación*









Hallan el cuerpo sin vida del joven de Benaguasil que desapareció en Formigal


El cadáver no tiene indicios de violencia y pero el cuerpo sí que presenta evidencias de congelación




www.levante-emv.com





La* Guardia Civil* acaba de localizar el cuerpo sin vida de Marcos, el joven de Benaguasil desaparecido el domingo pasado en Formigal. El cadáver ha sido hallado en una depresión del terreno, muy cerca de donde la víctima fue vista por última vez. Las labores de búsqueda de Marcos, del que no se tenían noticias desde la madrugada del domingo, se han retomado hoy. En torno a las 13.00 horas de hoy, la Guardia Civil aún permanecía en el lugar del hallazgo, a la espera de que el juez de guardia ordenase el levantamiento del cadáver y éste fuese plenamente identificado.

CAMP DE TÚRIARIBA-ROJAVALÈNCIAL'HORTA

ÚLTIMA HORA
El fin de semana duplica los contagios respecto a la última semana
*Hallan el cuerpo sin vida del joven de Benaguasil que desapareció en Formigal*
*El cadáver no tiene indicios de violencia y pero el cuerpo sí que presenta evidencias de congelación*
Amparo Soria | @Amparo_Soria L.M.G.
Benaguasil/Formigal | 08·12·21 | 12:34 | Actualizado a las 13:34

0







_La Guardia Civil reanuda la búsqueda del joven desaparecido en Formigal este fin de semana._ GUARDIA CIVIL
La* Guardia Civil* acaba de localizar el cuerpo sin vida de Marcos, el joven de Benaguasil desaparecido el domingo pasado en Formigal. El cadáver ha sido hallado en una depresión del terreno, muy cerca de donde la víctima fue vista por última vez. Las labores de búsqueda de Marcos, del que no se tenían noticias desde la madrugada del domingo, se han retomado hoy. En torno a las 13.00 horas de hoy, la Guardia Civil aún permanecía en el lugar del hallazgo, a la espera de que el juez de guardia ordenase el levantamiento del cadáver y éste fuese plenamente identificado.



*RELACIONADAS*

Desaparece un vecino de Benaguasil en Formigal
Familiares de Marcos se habían desplazado hasta Huesca para seguir las labores de búsqueda hasta que hoy ha sido hallado a escasos 400 metros del bar donde salió la madrugada del domingo y donde fue visto por última vez. A falta de que se realice la autopsia, el cadáver no presentaba signos de violencia aunque sí hay evidencias de congelación, ya que cayó en la nieve en el marco de un temporal que ha dejado precipitaciones en el Pirineo.


Thank you for watching
El joven de Benaguasil desaparecido, de alrededor de 30 años, se fue con un amigo a pasar el puente a Formigal coincidiendo con la apertura de la estación de ski. El sábado Marcos salió a un bar con gente que había conocido durante el día mientras su compañero decidió quedarse en el hotel. Fue él quien avisó el lunes a la Guardia Civil de que no había vuelto el domingo y se activó la búsqueda que no ha cesado desde el lunes.

El dispositivo ha comenzado con las primeras luces de la mañana con la ayuda de perros especializados y sondas, según fuentes de la Guardia Civil. El operativo ha vuelto a activarse hoy tras no obtener ningún resultado positivo ayer martes. En esa jornada, la búsqueda del joven de Benaguasil se prolongó hasta última hora de la tarde.


----------



## Cormac (25 Dic 2021)

SUCESOS
*Muere un montañero tras caer desde más de 200 metros en Rascafría*
Una llamada ha alertado del accidente *a las 11:06 horas de este sábado*









Muere un montañero tras caer desde más de 200 metros en Rascafría


Un varón de 27 años ha fallecido en la localidad madrileña de Rascafría, en el pico Cabeza de Hierro Mayor, uno de los más importantes de la Sierra de Guadarrama, tras caer desde u




amp.elmundo.es





Un varón de 27 años *ha fallecido en la localidad madrileña de Rascafría*, en el pico Cabeza de Hierro Mayor, uno de los más importantes de la Sierra de Guadarrama, tras caer desde una altura de *más de 200 metros* en una zona de hielo y golpearse con varias rocas, según un portavoz de Emergencias Comunidad de Madrid 112.

El Grupo Especial de Rescate en Altura (GERA) de los Bomberos de la Comunidad de Madrid ha accedido al lugar, *una zona de difícil acceso*, en helicóptero y ha dejado el cuerpo del joven, que iba bien equipado, a disposición judicial.


----------



## Cormac (25 Dic 2021)

*Hallan muerto a un montañero cántabro que había desaparecido en la zona del Urriellu*
*Todos los indicios apuntan a que el fallecimiento se produjo como consecuencia de una caída en una zona de neveros formados a raíz de avalanchas de nieve | Otros dos montañeros fueron rescatados ilesos en el Macizo Oriental de Picos*









Hallan muerto a un montañero cántabro que había desaparecido en la zona del Urriellu


Todos los indicios apuntan a que el fallecimiento se produjo como consecuencia de una caída en una zona de neveros formados a raíz de avalanchas de nieve | Otros dos mon




www.google.com





Vecino de la localidad cántabra de Suances y de 52 años, había sido dado por desaparecido a finales del día de ayer, lo que puso en marcha el operativo de búsqueda. Finalmente, su cadáver fue localizado en una zona próxima al Urriellu conocida como Collao Vallejo.


----------



## Cormac (30 Dic 2021)

*Un montañero de 55 años muere tras caer por una ladera de Peñalara, el segundo accidente mortal en la Sierra en 10 días*






Un montañero de 55 años muere tras caer por una ladera de Peñalara, el segundo accidente mortal en la Sierra en 10 días


Un hombre de 55 años muerto hoy martes en el paraje de Dos Hermanas, en el pico de Peñalara (2.248 metros), la montaña más alta de la Sierra de Guadarrama (Madrid). El hombre...




www.google.com





Un hombre de 55 años muerto hoy martes en el paraje de Dos Hermanas, en el pico de Peñalara (2.248 metros), la montaña más alta de la Sierra de Guadarrama (Madrid). El hombre ha resbalado y ha caído por una zona rocosa. Tras recibir un aviso sobre las 14.30 de Bomberos de la Comunidad de Madrid, los servicios de rescate *han localizado el cuerpo sin vida del montañero en la zona del Canal de la Ceja. *Esta persona, que se había trasladado desde Alicante para pasar unos días en la sierra madrileña, se encontraba haciendo una ruta junto a su pareja cuando ha ocurrido el accidente, según fuentes de la Guardia Civil.

Las mismas fuentes han añadido que las condiciones meteorológicas (*había mucha niebla*) y las condiciones de la nieve (con la subida de las temperaturas está blanda y resbaladiza) pudiera ser la causa del accidente. La mujer ha resultado ilesa, según Europa Press.

En el rescate han participado* miembros del Servicio de Rescate e Intervención de Montaña (Sereim)* de la Guardia Civil, y personal del Parque de Guadarrama, que ha trasladado a los Agentes de Montaña y el material hasta la zona con un vehículo habilitado para la nieve. También ha intervenido el Grupo Especial de Recate en Altura (GERA) del Cuerpo de Bomberos de la Comunidad de Madrid y un helicóptero, así como personal del Servicio de Urgencia Médica de Madrid (Summa 112).
Este es el segundo montañero fallecido en la sierra de Madrid en los últimos diez días. El pasado 18 de diciembre un varón de 27 años murió en el pico Cabeza de Hierro Mayor de Rascafría (Madrid), uno de los más importantes de la Sierra de Guadarrama, tras caer desde una altura de *más de 200 metros* en una zona de hielo y golpearse con varias rocas, según un portavoz de Emergencias Comunidad de Madrid 112.


----------



## Cormac (31 Dic 2021)

*Muere un montañero vallisoletano en el Pico Murcia de Palencia*
*El cuerpo del hombre de 58 años tuvo que ser rescatado a pie, debido al intenso viento que impedía acercarse al helicóptero. *









Muere un montañero vallisoletano en el Pico Murcia de Palencia


El cuerpo del hombre, de 58 años y vecino de Arroyo de la Encomienda, tuvo que ser rescatado a pie debido al intenso viento que impedía acercarse al helicóptero




www.google.com





Efectivos de la Guardia Civil han rescatado el cuerpo sin vida de un montañero de 58 años accidentado en el Pico Murcia, en Palencia. El fallecido, *vecino de una localidad de Valladolid, cayó desde la cumbre 300 metros ladera abajo.
Sobre las 15.30 horas del jueves, 30 de diciembre, recibieron aviso a través del Centro Operativo Complejo (C.O.C) de la Guardia Civil de Palencia informando sobre el accidente de un montañero en el Pico Murcia. Se alertó a las Unidades de Seguridad Ciudadana y posteriormente se activó a la Unidad Aérea de la Guardia Civil de León, que movilizó un helicóptero y al Grupo de Rescate y Montaña de Sabero (León).*
Llegados a la zona del accidente y debido al fuerte viento que impidió la aproximación del helicóptero hasta el lugar donde se encontraba el accidentado, se dejó a los especialistas en montaña en una zona más baja, teniendo que realizar un largo recorrido a pie. Según indican desde la Guardia Civil, cuando se consiguió *acceder al lugar donde se encontraba el accidentado, se comprobó que presentaba lesiones mortales*, producidas supuestamente al *resbalar desde la cumbre y caer pendiente abajo recorriendo unos 300 metros*, según informaron fuentes de la Benemérita.

Los efectivos procedieron a rescatar el cuerpo mediante un descenso en camilla con varios largos de cuerda por la ladera de nieve, hasta llegar a un lugar accesible para que el helicóptero los recogiera. El montañero fallecido fue trasladado hasta la localidad de Cardaño de Arriba, donde se hicieron cargo los servicios funerarios de la localidad de Cervera de Pisuerga.


----------



## Bill Boss ❤️ (31 Dic 2021)

No soy ni mucho menos aficionado al alpinismo pero de esa disciplina siempre hubo algo que me fascinó, tras haber leído sobre su historia, mitología, y sobre todo de los índices de mortalidad de quien osa ascenderla: el monte Annapurna.

Bill.


----------



## DonManuel (31 Dic 2021)

Aunque P(muerte/escalada) << 1, si te la juegas N veces con N -> ∞, pronto P(muerte) = 1 - (1 - P(muerte/escalada))^N -> 1.0


----------



## Cormac (31 Dic 2021)

Bill Boss ❤ dijo:


> No soy ni mucho menos aficionado al alpinismo pero de esa disciplina siempre hubo algo que me fascinó, tras haber leído sobre su historia, mitología, y sobre todo de los índices de mortalidad de quien osa ascenderla: el monte Annapurna.
> 
> Bill.



Del Annapurna dicen que una vez abandonado el campo base para ascendería comienzas a estar en peligro. 
He estado de trekking hasta su campo base por cierto.


----------



## Jean du Moulin (1 Ene 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> *Muere un montañero vallisoletano en el Pico Murcia de Palencia*
> *El cuerpo del hombre de 58 años tuvo que ser rescatado a pie, debido al intenso viento que impedía acercarse al helicóptero. *
> 
> 
> ...



El triángulo maldito de la montaña Palentina. Espigüete, Curavacas y el Pico Murcia...

No son cimas legendarias, pero, podrían llenar tranquilamente algún cementerio de las localidades cercanas....


----------



## Venator (1 Ene 2022)

Pues no me había enterado, yo subí esa misma mañana del día 30 al pico Murcia, hice cima a las 12:00 y me bajé por otro cordal, así que ya no me crucé con los que subían.

Sí que hacia mucho viento, pero la temperatura era suave, la nieve no estaba helada ni dura a esa hora.

Ni idea de lo que habrá pasado, hoy en día se ve a gente que sube con crampones y bastones en lugar de con piolet, que es básico para conseguir deteneterte en caso de resbalón. Porque si no lo haces nada más caerte, una vez coges velocidad igual ya no paras.


----------



## Alew (3 Ene 2022)

El alpinista solitario que desafía al Everest


El alemán Jost Kobusch busca hacer historia en el Himalaya escalando el techo del mundo en invierno por la ruta más difícil, sin oxígeno y sin más apoyo logístico que él mismo



www.abc.es





Este apunta maneras.


----------



## Cormac (13 Ene 2022)

￼







*Muere un esquiador de Monzón tras caer a un barranco fuera de pistas en Astún*
*El joven, de 19 años, ha sido trasladado de urgencia al Hospital Miguel Servet de Zaragoza, donde ha fallecido.*









Muere un esquiador de Monzón tras caer a un barranco fuera de pistas en Astún


El joven, de 19 años, ha sido trasladado de urgencia al Hospital Miguel Servet de Zaragoza, donde ha fallecido.




www.heraldo.es





Un *joven de 19 años*, vecino de Monzón, *Pablo Sole Canales*, ha *fallecido* este miércoles tras sufrir un *grave accidente* cuando practicaba *esquí* en una zona *fuera de pistas *de la estación de Astún, en el Pirineo aragonés. Por causas desconocidas cayó a *un barranco en la zona de Truchas. 
Según han explicado fuentes del centro invernal, alrededor de las 12.00 del mediodía han recibido el aviso del siniestro del joven que, al parecer, estaba esquiando en compañía de otro joven familiar suyo y se ha precipitado por un barranco sufriendo un fuerte golpe. 
Los písters de la estación se han dirigido inmediatamente al lugar y han conseguido sacarle tras una complicada maniobra. También se han personado especialistas de los grupos de rescate de la Guardia Civil, pero no han tenido que intervenir en el auxilio, simplemente han realizado labores de Policía Judicial para investigar las causas del accidente.*
El esquiador ha sido evacuado al *centro médico* de Astún, donde al valorar la gravedad de las lesiones han decidido requerir el *helicóptero del 112*, que finalmente lo ha trasladado al Hospital Miguel Servet de Zaragoza. *Allí ha fallecido poco después*.

El trágico accidente ha causado una *profunda conmoción* entre los vecinos de Monzón ya que *la familia es muy conocida *en la capital del Cinca Medio al estar vinculada a empresarios industriales. También tienen mucha relación con el *Club Baloncesto Monzón* con el que el joven estuvo entrenando.
Desde la estación de Astún han expresado sus *condolencias* por el fallecimiento de este esquiador. *"Es un palo muy grande y especialmente cuando se trata de un chaval joven"*, han manifestado. Han destacado que por fortuna *los accidentes fuera de pistas no son muy frecuentes "pero a veces pasan"*, han recordado también.


----------



## Cormac (13 Ene 2022)

*Fallece un montañero de 20 años al resbalar y caer unos 150 metros mientras realizaba la ruta del Lago de la Cueva*
*El joven se encontraba en una zona de difícil acceso en la que había mucha nieve*









Fallece un montañero de 20 años al resbalar y caer unos 150 metros mientras realizaba la ruta del Lago de la Cueva


El joven se encontraba en una zona de difícil acceso en la que había mucha nieve




www.google.com





Un senderista ha fallecido tras resbalar y caer unos 150 metros cuando realizaba la ruta del Lago de la Cueva, en las inmediaciones del alto de La Farrapona, en Somiedo. Hasta el lugar del incidente se desplazó el helicóptero medicalizado del Servicio de Emergencias del Principado de Asturias (SEPA) con el Grupo de Rescate del que forma parte un médica-rescatadora. Aunque durante casi una hora estuvieron practicándole maniobras de soporte vital avanzado finalmente sólo pudieron confirmar su fallecimiento. Se trata de un varón de 20 años de edad. La Guardia Civil se hizo cargo de los trámites para proceder al levantamiento del cadáver.
El Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias recibió el aviso a las 11.48 horas. El alertante indicaba que estaba viendo desde lejos a unos chicos pedir ayuda, uno de ellos se había caído y estaba herido. Al lugar no había acceso rodado y había mucha nieve. En esta zona se disponía de poca cobertura de telefonía móvil. La Sala 112 del SEPA movilizó el helicóptero medicalizado de Bomberos de Asturias y al Grupo de Rescate. Paralelamente pasó el aviso al SAMU y a la Guardia Civil e informó de lo sucedido al 112 de Castilla y León.
A las 13.09 horas el Grupo de Rescate comunica que el senderista está fallecido, información que se traslada a la Guardia Civil. Minutos después, desde la comandancia del instituto armado, señalan que no se muevan los restos mortales del fallecido porque va a acudir a la zona su helicóptero con el GREIM para proceder al levantamiento del cadáver. Se trata del segundo muerto en menos de una semana después de que el pasado fin de semana falleciera otro en Caravia.


----------



## Talosgüevos (13 Ene 2022)

Alew dijo:


> El alpinista solitario que desafía al Everest
> 
> 
> El alemán Jost Kobusch busca hacer historia en el Himalaya escalando el techo del mundo en invierno por la ruta más difícil, sin oxígeno y sin más apoyo logístico que él mismo
> ...




Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Cormac (14 Ene 2022)

*Muere un esquiador de 71 años al salirse de la pista en Astún y caer por un barranco*
*La víctima, vecino de Barcelona, ha fallecido en el propio centro médico de la estación.*









Muere un esquiador de 71 años al salirse de la pista en Astún y caer por un barranco


La víctima, vecino de Barcelona, ha fallecido en el propio centro médico de la estación.




www.heraldo.es





La estación de Astún ha vuelto a teñirse de luto este viernes por la *muerte* de un *esquiador de 71 años*, vecino de Barcelona, tras salirse de una pista y caer por un *barranco* profundo en la zona de Truchas. Es el *segundo accidente mortal *que registra el centro invernal *esta semana* ya que cerca de allí, aunque fuera de pistas, falleció el miércoles un joven de 19 años de Monzón tras precipitarse también por un precipicio.
Según han informado fuentes de la propia estación, esta mañana ha recibido un aviso de un accidente que había sufrido un esquiador en la *zona de Truchas*, en la vertiente que da hacia el remonte de Canal Roya, *en un lugar que aparentemente no tenía demasiada dificultad técnica*. Por causas desconocidas, *se ha salido de la pista* y se ha caído por un barranco sufriendo *lesiones de carácter muy grave. 
Al lugar se han desplazado de inmediato písters del propio centro invernal, que han conseguido rescatar al esquiador y trasladarlo al centro médico. Y aunque se ha desplazado el helicóptero del 112 para hacer una evacuación de urgencia, finalmente no ha sido posible ya que el esquiador ha fallecido. La Guardia Civil ha abierto una investigación para aclarar las causas del accidente mortal a la espera también del resultado de la autopsia.*


----------



## Cormac (15 Ene 2022)

*Fallece un montañero de Berastegi de 26 años tras una caída en los Pirineos*
*El trágico suceso ha tenido lugar este sábado al mediodía en Pico Aspe (Huesca)*
















El montañero de Berastegi sufrió una caída fatal al pisar una placa de hielo


La Guardia Civil ha informado de que Fermín Caminos, de 26 años, se precipitó 350 metros cuando ascendía la cara norte de pico Aspe junto a otros dos compañeros




www.google.com





Luto en la montaña. Un vecino de Berastegi de 26 años ha fallecido este sábado después de sufrir una caída en el Pirineo oscense. Fuentes de la Guardia Civil de Huesca han informado que el joven montañero ha perdido la vida tras un accidente que ha tenido lugar en Pico Aspe (2.645 m), en Aísa, en torno a las 14.25 horas.
Hasta el lugar del accidente han podido acceder los especialistas del Sección de Rescate e Intervención en Montaña (SEREIM) de Jaca, Unidad Aérea de Huesca y el médico del 061, que solo han podido confirmar el fallecimiento del joven. El Heraldo de Aragón ha informado que el donostiarra iba acompañado de un grupo de montañeros y que, por causas que se desconocen, se ha caído por un cortado.
Estas mismas fuentes han informado que desde el centro pirenaico de referencia para la gestión de riesgos en montaña, Alurte, ubicado en Canfranc, han alertado que las condiciones en este punto son complicadas por la extrema dureza de la nieve. «La exposición y el peligro se incrementan exponencialmente en todas las actividades fuera de los entornos controlados».


----------



## Nicors (16 Ene 2022)

El gasto de los rescates se les debería pasar a las familias, a ver si los domingueros estos se dejan de boberias.


----------



## Talosgüevos (16 Ene 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> El gasto de los rescates se les debería pasar a las familias, a ver si los domingueros estos se dejan de boberias.



Lo que no se tendría que rescatar a nadie, al que le gusta el riesgo que acepte que es peligroso y se joda si le pasa algo.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Cormac (17 Ene 2022)

*Una esquiadora de Madrid muere en Astún al caer unos 80 metros por una ladera*
*Es la tercera víctima mortal que registra la estación en menos de una semana.*









Una esquiadora de Madrid muere en Astún al caer unos 80 metros por una ladera


Es la tercera víctima mortal que registra la estación en menos de una semana.




www.heraldo.es





La estación de Astún ha vuelto a teñirse de luto por tercera vez en menos de una semana. *Una esquiadora de 63 años y vecina de Madrid ha fallecido este lunes al sufrir un accidente* en la pista de la Secreta y caer unos 80 metros por una ladera.
Se trata de la tercera víctima mortal que se registra en los últimos días en la estación, puesto que la semana pasada fallecieron otros dos esquiadores: un joven de 19 años de Monzón que se precipitó por un barranco fuera de pistas y otro hombre de 71 años y vecino de Barcelona que se salió de una pista y cayó por otra ladera.


----------



## Talosgüevos (17 Ene 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> *Una esquiadora de Madrid muere en Astún al caer unos 80 metros por una ladera*
> *Es la tercera víctima mortal que registra la estación en menos de una semana.*
> 
> 
> ...



Me gustaría saber que hacen ancianos de 63 y 71 años esquiando, del chaval SUBNORMAL que esquiaba fuera de pista ya ni opino. 
Darwin approves 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Cormac (17 Ene 2022)

*Fallece un vecino de Berrobi de 39 años tras precipitarse al vacío en el monte Balerdi*
*La víctima, Iban Carballes, ha caído a una zona de rocas y la Ertzaintza solo ha podido certificar su muerte*









Fallece un vecino de Berrobi de 39 años tras precipitarse al vacío en el monte Balerdi


La víctima, Iban Carballes, ha caído a una zona de rocas y la Ertzaintza solo ha podido certificar su muerte




www.google.com


----------



## Cormac (19 Ene 2022)

*Muere a los 37 años el actor francés Gaspard Ulliel tras un accidente de esquí*
*El doble ganador del premio César no pudo recuperarse del fuerte traumatismo craneal tras un choque contra otro esquiador en la estación de La Rosière, en los Alpes franceses, este martes.*



















Muere a los 37 años el actor francés Gaspard Ulliel tras un accidente de esquí


El doble ganador del premio César no pudo recuperarse del fuerte traumatismo craneal tras un choque contra otro esquiador en la estación de La Rosière, en los Alpes franceses, este martes.<br>




www.heraldo.es






El actor francés Gaspard Ulliel falleció este miércoles a los 37 años, un día después de haber sufrido un *aparatoso accidente de esquí* que lo mantenía hospitalizado en un estado de máxima gravedad, confirmó la prensa francesa.


----------



## FeiJiao (19 Ene 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> *Muere a los 37 años el actor francés Gaspard Ulliel tras un accidente de esquí*
> *El doble ganador del premio César no pudo recuperarse del fuerte traumatismo craneal tras un choque contra otro esquiador en la estación de La Rosière, en los Alpes franceses, este martes.*
> 
> 
> ...



Le ha pasado como a el expiloto aleman Michael Schumacher, solo que este ultimo sobrevivio bastante jodido y lleva ya 8 años sin poder recuperarse del todo.


----------



## Cormac (30 Ene 2022)

*Muere un senderista tras sufrir una caída en el monte Pindo*









Muere un senderista tras sufrir una caída en el monte Pindo


El cuerpo sin vida quedó en una zona de difícil acceso




www.elprogreso.es





Un hombre ha fallecido tras sufrir una caída fruto de una indisposición mientras descendía por el *monte Pindo*, en el municipio coruñés de *Carnota. *

Según informa el 112 Galicia este sábado, hasta el lugar se ha desplazado un helicóptero con equipo médico y otro del servicio de Gardacostas.


----------



## Cormac (31 Ene 2022)

*Dan por fallecido a Korra Pesce en el Cerro Torre*
Las operaciones de rescate del alpinista italiano, inmovilizado con graves heridas en el Cerro Torre, fueron suspendidas y ya no existen esperanzas de que haya podido sobrevivir. Matteo della Bordella, Roger Schaeli y Thomas Huber se quedaron a 300 metros de desnivel de él.









Dan por fallecido a Korra Pesce en el Cerro Torre


Las operaciones de rescate del alpinista italiano, inmovilizado con graves heridas en el Cerro Torre, fueron suspendidas y ya no existen esperanzas de que haya podido sobrevivir. Matteo della Bordella…




www.desnivel.com













https://www.google.com/amp/s/laopinionaustral.com.ar/el-chalten/amp-quien-es-korra-pesce-el-alpinista-reconocido-en-el-mundo-victima-de-una-avalancha-en-el-chalten-465056.html



Alpinista de élite y guía UIAGM con certificación internacional la cual le permite trabajar en cualquier montaña del mundo tiene 41 años y una hija. Junto a Tomás Aguiló acababan de abrir una nueva ruta en el icónico pico de la Patagonia, Cerro Torre, sobre la pared Norte. Korra Pesce acumula una larga trayectoria, tanto en Alpes como en Patagonia e incluso en el Himalaya.


----------



## Cormac (4 Feb 2022)

*Al menos cuatro muertos por un alud en el Tirol austriaco*
*La avalancha, que ha dejado también un desaparecido, ha tenido lugar en la localidad de Spiss. Las autoridades no han desvelado la identidad o nacionalidad de las víctimas*









Al menos cuatro muertos por un alud en el Tirol austriaco


La avalancha, que ha dejado también un desaparecido, ha tenido lugar en la localidad de Spiss. Las autoridades no han desvelado la identidad o nacionalidad de las víctimas.




www.heraldo.es


----------



## Cormac (8 Feb 2022)

*Fallece un esquiador vigués en una pista cerrada de Baqueira Beret*









Fallece un esquiador vigués en una pista cerrada de Baqueira Beret


Fallece un esquiador vigués en una pista cerrada de Baqueira Beret. Editada 22 horas del 5 de febrero de 2022Dos esquiadores han muerto esta semana en dos accidentes, en Espot en el Pallars Sobirà y en Baqueira Beret, Val d'Aran.




www.lugaresdenieve.com





*Dos esquiadores han muerto esta semana en dos accidentes, en Espot en el Pallars Sobirà y en Baqueira Beret, Val d'Aran.*

El primer accidente ha sido el de un hombre, de unos 45 años, ocurrido el pasado jueves mientras esquiaba por una pista cerrada alrededor de las cinco de la tarde, según informaron los bomberos de Vielha.
Según el portal Atlántico.net, se trata de Francisco Vaqueiro, quien había viajado en compañía de un grupo de amigos desde Vigo. El lugar donde ocurrió el desgraciado accidente es de difícil acceso y allí mismo fue atendido por los servicios de emergencia, después del aviso de sus compañeros. *Falleció durante el traslado al hospital

Este sábado ha fallecido otro esquiador en Espot*

El *portal 3/24* informa de un grave accidente en la estación de esquí de Espot, situada en el Pallars Sobirà, ocurrido este sábado por la mañana.. Un esquiador se ha salido de la pista y ha chocado con un árbol. Al lugar se desplazaron efectivos del Sistema de Emergencias Médicas (SEM), que no pudieron salvarle la vida.


----------



## Cormac (18 Feb 2022)

*Un resbalón en un nevero provocó la muerte del montañero Carlos Ugidos*
*El cuerpo apareció ayer en la ladera norte del Mancondiú*









Un resbalón en un nevero provocó la muerte del montañero Carlos Ugidos


El cuerpo apareció ayer en la ladera norte del Mancondiú




www.google.com





El peor de los finales se confirmaba ayer para Carlos Ugidos. En los Picos de Europa de los que tanto había disfrutado halló la muerte el montañero llanisco de 49 años el mismo sábado de su desaparición, tras resbalar en un nevero y precipitarse unos doscientos metros por la ladera norte del pico Mancondiú. A falta de la autopsia, las primeras hipótesis de la Guardia Civil apuntan a que el fallecimiento se produjo en el acto. «Aparentemente estaba intentando cruzar por la pista que continúa del Casetón de Andara. Aquel día había un nevero con una fuerte inclinación, presumiblemente lo que ocurrió fue que se produjo la caída. Al quedar en una zona que luego se tapizó de nieve no fue posible encontrarlo hasta hoy -por ayer-», explicó el teniente Pablo Villabrille, jefe de la Sección de Montaña de la Guardia Civil de Cangas de Onís.


----------



## Triptolemo (19 Feb 2022)

Cormac hace tiempo que no voy al monte... 
¿He perdido la fe?


----------



## Covid Bryant (19 Feb 2022)

Yo de mientras haciendo 5miles, estás acabado @Triptolemo


----------



## Triptolemo (19 Feb 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Yo de mientras haciendo 5miles, estás acabado @Triptolemo



¿Pero vas en el Veyron? 
Dime un 5000 reciente...


----------



## Covid Bryant (19 Feb 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> ¿Pero vas en el Veyron?
> Dime un 5000 reciente...



Fui en un Airbus

Iztaccihuatl


----------



## Triptolemo (19 Feb 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Fui en un Airbus
> 
> Iztaccihuatl



Solo subiste uno???
Te pasaste todo el día criando lorzas comiendo doritos caseros con mezcal???

Haber si pones alguna puta foto...


----------



## Covid Bryant (19 Feb 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Solo subiste uno???
> Te pasaste todo el día criando lorzas comiendo doritos caseros con mezcal???
> 
> Haber si pones alguna puta foto...



Cayeron 4, el mezcalito en Tulum.


----------



## Triptolemo (19 Feb 2022)

@Covid Bryant cuánto desnivel en metros??? 

Seguro que en Pirineos me he marcado más desnivel que tu en la guagua norteña subiendo a 4000 metros con todos los aparejos hasta el refugio, y luego le has pagado unos pesos a Wilson para que te lleve a hombros...


----------



## Covid Bryant (19 Feb 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @Covid Bryant cuánto desnivel en metros???
> 
> Seguro que en Pirineos me he marcado más desnivel que tu en la guagua norteña subiendo a 4000 metros con todos los aparejos hasta el refugio, y luego le has pagado unos pesos a Wilson para que te lleve a hombros...



El.tope 1400 en 3:45 bajé en 1h30, bajo como una moto.

El 5k fueron unos 1200 4:20 y 2h de bajada.

Estos los hice en días consecutivos no refugio ni ostias, había gente con su tour de mierda de 200€ y empezaron a subir a las 3-4 de la madrugada yo empecé pasadas las 10...


----------



## Triptolemo (19 Feb 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> El.tope 1400 en 3:45 bajé en 1h30, bajo como una moto.
> 
> El 5k fueron unos 1200 4:20 y 2h de bajada.
> 
> Estos los hice en días consecutivos no refugio ni ostias, había gente con su tour de mierda de 200€ y empezaron a subir a las 3-4 de la madrugada yo empecé pasadas las 10...



Hiciste bien, yo salvó Montañas con hielos traidores, salgo el último del refugio o del coche y llegó el primero para meterme al río o tumbarse a la sombra...

Pero los volcanes son traidores por los grandes cambios térmicos al no estar en cordilleras...

Los volcanes suelen estar solos o a poquitos y eso crea un clima muy hostil e irregular...


----------



## Covid Bryant (19 Feb 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Hiciste bien, yo salvó Montañas con hielos traidores, salgo el último del refugio o del coche y llegó el primero para meterme al río o tumbarse a la sombra...
> 
> Pero los volcanes son traidores por los grandes cambios térmicos al no estar en cordilleras...
> 
> Los volcanes suelen estar solos o a poquitos y eso crea un clima muy hostil e irregular...



Pues buen clima soleado, solo uno algo de niebla antes de la cima, el 5k con 2 capas solo, el plumas lo llevé de adorno.


----------



## loveisintheair (19 Feb 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Són sentimentalismos infantiles mezclados con testosterona. No se trata de disfrutar de la naturaleza, con sensatez, sabiendo quién eres y el lugar que ocupas en ella. Se trata de demostrar y demostrarse algo, como si el montañero o el motorista padeciese un complejo severo no superado de sus tiempos del colegio.
> Jugarse el pellejo por algo es heroíco, todo lo demás són idioteces de niño acomplejado.



Pues yo, que el máximo riesgo que corro es salir a dar un paseo, siempre he encontrado que la escalada de altura tiene su mística.


----------



## Covid Bryant (19 Feb 2022)

Mística estúpida, ahora el tema es escalar en invierno o por vías absurdas para crear dificultad, todo por pasta fama y ego culero, Normal que la palmen multitud de downies.


----------



## Triptolemo (19 Feb 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Pues buen clima soleado, solo uno algo de niebla antes de la cima, el 5k con 2 capas solo, el plumas lo llevé de adorno.



¿Pero pasaste hielo o no?

Yo he pisado hielos azules verdosos como rocas en Ecuador y en esos mismos volcanes pisar hielos blandos lechosos...

Casi Palme en uno...

En el Cotopaxi por ejemplo el diferencial térmico de día y noche es terrible, por eso mismo se sale de madrugada, no te puedes fiar del hielo...

En otros como el iliniza, es todo roca suelta con escarcha así que apenas pisas nada que te pueda sorprender...

Este año tengo dinero voy a montar me un viaje...


----------



## Covid Bryant (19 Feb 2022)

Hielo apenas, solo hay un glaciar en el.izta, algo de.nieve en casi cimas, Méjico no es Ecuador.

A ver si abre Georgia.


----------



## Triptolemo (19 Feb 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Hielo apenas, solo hay un glaciar en el.izta, algo de.nieve en casi cimas, Méjico no es Ecuador.
> 
> A ver si abre Georgia.



Antes de marchar a Ecuador nuestro primer candidato fue México, en aquella juventud seguro hubiese gestionado mejor el progreso en el alpinismo en vez de tirar al Chimborazo sin tener mucha experiencia en alta montaña...


----------



## Covid Bryant (19 Feb 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Antes de marchar a Ecuador nuestro primer candidato fue México, en aquella juventud seguro hubiese gestionado mejor el progreso en el alpinismo en vez de tirar al Chimborazo sin tener mucha experiencia en alta montaña...



Hiciste el chimbo tb cabron?


----------



## Triptolemo (19 Feb 2022)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Hiciste el chimbo tb cabron?



No, mis amigos se rajaron, tras abandonarme en el Cotopaxi a mi suerte no quisieron ni intentarlo, pero estuvimos allí...
El el coto casi palmo, al Chimborazo fuimos de Miranda...

Luego fuimos tras la decepción al iliniza, al Tungurahua este último que se activó una semana antes de que lo subieramos...

El Cotopaxi es precioso pero cavron...
El iliniza es típico monte de roca desgastada monte azotado,tipico del Pirineo francés...
El Tungurahua es brutal, monte tropical con colibríes flores raras y de repente todo un arenal roquedo hasta el bujero, no llegamos al cono porque estaba tirando pedrolos, los del refugio abandonaron el lugar antes de que subieramos...

Chimborazo es como el Cotopaxi, quizá más cavron, aunque son Montes técnicamente factibles, es una paliza, aparte que el último escollo es dificultoso, pero muchos pacos lo han subido...

Algún día volvería, Ecuador es como una España diminuta con todos los climas...


----------



## Cormac (8 Mar 2022)

La última escalada de David Delgado: su cadáver ha aparecido en un barranco de los Pirineos


Su cadáver fue rescatado este martes en un barranco del Parc Nacional de Aigüestortes i Estany de Sant Maurici, en el Pirineo de Lérida.




www.google.com





*ACCIDENTE MONTAÑA: DAVID DELGADO, IN MEMORIAM*. Fallecido en accidente. Tal como informó ayer la Federscion Madrileña de Montaña, David Delgado Responsable del PROTEC de la FMM falleció en accidente de montaña.

David estaba realizando en esqui de montaña parte de la travesía Carros de Foc cuando sufrió un accidente fatal. Descanse en paz









ACCIDENTE MONTAÑA: DAVID DELGADO, IN MEMORIAM. Fallecido en accidente. - CARRERAS DE MONTAÑA, POR MAYAYO


ACCIDENTE MONTAÑA: DAVID DELGADO, IN MEMORIAM. Fallecido en accidente. Tal como informó ayer la Federscion Madrileña de Montaña, David Delgado Responsable del PROTEC de la FMM falleció en accidente de montaña. David estaba realizando en esqui de montaña parte de la travesía Carros de Foc cuando...




www.google.com












Según informó Turiski, el cuerpo sin vida de David Delgado fue localizado por un helicóptero de los bomberos de la Generalitat a última hora del lunes 1 de marzo.

El deportista era preparador físico y graduado en Ciencias de la Actividad Física y del deporte, además de corredor aficionado de trailrunnig. Era socio muy activo del Club de Montaña Pegaso, del cual su padre es el actual presidente.

La noticia de su muerte, tras hacerse pública la identidad del fallecido en el Pirineo, causó profunda consternación en la comunidad del trailruning madrileño.

Su última carrera disputada en octubre fue el Campeonato de Madrid de Carreras por Montaña donde finalizó en octava posición


----------



## Cormac (11 Mar 2022)

Pocas esperanzas de rescatar a un alpinista accidentado en Gavarnie


Es un hombre de 31 años natural de las Landas




www.google.com





Un alpinista de 31 años natural de las Landas sufrió ayer una caída de 100 metros mientras ascendía por una cascada de hielo en el circo de Gavarnie, en el Pirineo francés. El escalador se precipitó al vacío a las doce del mediodía después de haber sido alcanzado por una avalancha mientras ascendía en compañía de otros alpinistas. Aunque los servicios de rescate acudieron en su búsqueda poco después del accidente, las condiciones resultaban tan adversas -se espera nieve por encima de 1.200 metros- que tuvieron que suspender la operación.
Las continuas avalanchas dificultaron el rescate y los especialistas coincidieron en señalar que las posibilidades de supervivencia del accidentado, que cayó desde una altura de al menos cien metros, son «ínfimas''. Según informa el rotativo 'Sudouest', el comisario Marc Bougy ha asegurado que «probablemente el alpinista esté muerto».


----------



## Covid Bryant (11 Mar 2022)

pero a ver que mata, la montañita o la puta nieve donde van los downies



Un esquiador de montaña vasco falleció ayer sábado tras precipitarse por un cortado en el pico Aspe (2.645 m).
Un veterano esquiador catalán murió el Viernes al salirse de pista en Astún por accidente.
Y por ultimo, un joven aragonés falleció el Miercoles haciendo esqui fuera pista tambien en Astun.
schumacher tb lleva 10 años medio vegetal por ello


----------



## Cormac (21 Mar 2022)

Recuperado el cuerpo del montañero vitoriano fallecido en los Pirineos


El cuerpo del vitoriano de 40 años fallecido en los Pirineos ha sido rescatado el 18 de marzo de 2022 por la Guardia Civil. Ha sido trasladado en helicóptero a Pamplona, donde se le practicará la autopsia.




www.eitb.eus




..
El cadáver del hombre de 40 años fue hallado ayer, pero no pudo ser evacuado. Tras la mejoría del tiempo, un helicóptero lo ha trasladado a Pamplona, donde se le realizará la autopsia.


El cuerpo del vitoriano de 40 años fallecido en los Pirineos *ha sido recuperado* este viernes por la Guardia Civil. Esta mañana, gracias a la mejoría del tiempo, un helicóptero del cuerpo armado ha podido aproximarse y sacar el cadáver, que ha sido conducido al *Instituto Anatómico Forense de Pamplona* para practicarle la autopsia.


El cuerpo fue localizado ayer en la *ladera norte del monte Ukerdi*, pero no pudo ser evacuado por las malas condiciones meteorológicas. El varón de 40 años partió el martes hacia la Mesa de los Tres Reyes, pero al no regresar para el anochecer, los responsables del refugio de Linza (dejó su coche allí aparcado) alertaron de su desaparición.

La autopsia revelará de qué murió el montañero. Según las primeras hipótesis, *falleció a causa del cansancio y el frío*, ya que el entorno en el que fue hallado no tenía gran desnivel y el cuerpo no presentaba traumatismos.


----------



## Cormac (21 Mar 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 992556
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En su Facebook da a entender que presume de aventurero. El 01 de marzo subió este vídeo donde reconocía haberse medio perdido varias veces.
Un par de semanas más tarde falleció de hipotermia al perderse en la montaña.


----------



## Triptolemo (21 Mar 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> En su Facebook da a entender que presume de aventurero. El 01 de marzo subió este vídeo donde reconocía haberse medio perdido varias veces.
> Un par de semanas más tarde falleció de hipotermia al perderse en la montaña.
> 
> 
> ...



Yo conozco itxina muy bien, no es muy extenso, pero la niebla pasa a diario, me he perdido cientos de veces...
Tiene muchas simas peligrosas, es carstico puro, muy bonito lleno de cuevas...
Sopelagor es fácil de llegar...

La gente cree que al estar en el gorbea es un paseito, pero han muerto un monton...

Yo una vez pase más de 18 horas en circulos...
Al final por una intuición mia salimos de allí, mis amigos querían quedarse a dormir...

Si no lo conoces todo te parece igual... 

Es como una meseta llena de agujeros, pasos afilados, simas, cuevas, hayedos roqueros..


----------



## Triptolemo (21 Mar 2022)

@Cormac mi padre hizo un proyecto para reanudar una presa hidroeléctrica que canalizaba todo el agua de itxina y montes cercanos...
Lo conoció como la palma de su mano, dentro hay una cueva con un insecto que solo hay en ese sitio y en los Alpes, también encontró una cabeza de oso de las cavernas...

Itxina tiene una fractura subterránea gigante de kilómetros que no es visible...
Hay varios pasos y uno de ellos es acuático, con bombonas bajas unos cientos de metros sube baja y llegas a una catedral subterránea con aire fresco...

Merece la pena gorbea, pero sobre todo itxina...

Casi casi nos quedamos allí a vivir cuando tenía apenas un año o dos...


----------



## Cormac (12 Abr 2022)

*El griego Antonios Sykaris fallece en el Dhaulagiri*
Hizo cumbre ayer junto a Dawa Sherpa, se sintió mal durante el descenso y perdió la vida a unos 7.400 metros de altitud, según fuentes locales.









El griego Antonios Sykaris fallece en el Dhaulagiri


Hizo cumbre ayer junto a Dawa Sherpa, se sintió mal durante el descenso y perdió la vida a unos 7.400 metros de altitud, según fuentes locales.




www.desnivel.com


----------



## Cormac (12 Abr 2022)

*Fallece un montañero gijonés en el Desfiladero de Los Beyos*
*El accidente se produjo en la zona de Verganza, en el concejo de Ponga | El fallecido pertenecía al grupo de montaña 'Trasgu Andayón'*









Fallece un montañero gijonés en el Desfiladero de Los Beyos


El accidente se produjo en la zona de Verganza, en el concejo de Ponga | El fallecido pertenecía al grupo de montaña 'Trasgu Andayón'




www.google.com






Según pudo saber este periódico, el fallecido, que pertenecía al grupo de montaña 'Trasgu Andayón', se encontraba con un grupo que realizaba una ruta de montaña por el concejo pongueto, cuando percibieron que faltaban integrantes. Fuentes vecinales apuntan a que se desorientaron, terminaron desviándose del camino y fue entonces cuando se produjo el siniestro.


----------



## Cormac (12 Abr 2022)

*Daniel Rodríguez, fallecido en el accidente de esquí de San Isidro: un apasionado de la naturaleza*
*De 54 años, era un conocido hostelero de Guardo y un gran aficionado al deporte de la nieve*









Daniel Rodríguez, fallecido en el accidente de esquí de San Isidro: un apasionado de la naturaleza


De 54 años, era un conocido hostelero de Guardo y un gran aficionado al deporte de la nieve




www.google.com






Su afición a la montaña, al esquí y a la naturaleza caracterizaban a Daniel Rodríguez y a los de la quinta del 67 de amigos de los que no se separaba desde primero el colegio y luego el instituto en Guardo. Han sido precisamente algunos de esos amigos los que le acompañaban, como tantos días sueltos de la temporada de invierno que apura, en la jornada de esquí en la estación leonesa de San Isidro que tanto conocía en la que este miércoles ha perdido la vida. Era un deporte que amaba y practicaba desde que era joven, también era habitual de la estación Fuentes de Invierno, en la zona de Asturias, por lo que su experiencia ha sorprendido más ante el fatal desenlace. También formaba parte del grupo de la excursión a San Isidro su hija de 16 años, que presenció el accidente.


----------



## Venator (12 Abr 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> *Daniel Rodríguez, fallecido en el accidente de esquí de San Isidro: un apasionado de la naturaleza*
> *De 54 años, era un conocido hostelero de Guardo y un gran aficionado al deporte de la nieve*
> 
> 
> ...



Me fastidia estropearle el obituario al periolisto, pero es que entre tanta literaura se le ha olvidado el relato del accidente: dos puretas del mismo grupo de amigos van esquiando y chocan brutalmente entre sí. Uno muerto y el otro herido grave. Y eso que ambos llevaban casco, según se ha dicho


----------



## thx (12 Abr 2022)

Vivir y dejar morir. Siempre es preferible una vida de riesgos al paternalismo estatal. 
Porque se empieza no dejando fumar en interiores y se termina con la ciudad llena de camaras de vigilancia, pasando, en el medio, por la obligatoriedad del cinturon de seguridad y los cascos en la moto. Al Estado no se le puede ceder un solo centimetro porque luego no deja de avanzar sobre los derechos individuales, es una bola de nieve que no para de crecer mientras avanza.


----------



## Cormac (6 May 2022)

Un expedicionario indio fallece en la primera oleada de cimas al Kangchenjunga


Narayanan Iyer perdió la vida ayer jueves a unos 8.200 metros de altitud durante su intento de ascensión. Un total de 24 personas alcanzaron la cumbre, todas ellas con oxígeno suplementario.




www.desnivel.com


----------



## Cormac (11 May 2022)

Un sherpa desaparecido en una avalancha en la cara sur del Lhotse


La séptima expedición del coreano Sung-Taek Hong a la cara sur del Lhotse, en la que también se integra el asturiano Jorge Egocheaga, ha sufrido un importante revés en los últimos días.




www.desnivel.com






Material
Más actividades







miércoles, 11 mayo 2022 - 
EXPEDICIÓN EN RIESGO
*Un sherpa desaparecido en una avalancha en la cara sur del Lhotse*
La séptima expedición del coreano Sung-Taek Hong a la cara sur del Lhotse, en la que también se integra el asturiano Jorge Egocheaga, ha sufrido un importante revés en los últimos días. Uno de los miembros de su potente equipo de sherpas, encargados de liderar los trabajos para equipar la ruta, fue barrido por una […]
Autor: Isaac Fernández | No hay comentarios |Compartir:
Un grupo de sherpas trabajando por encima del C1 en la cara sur del Lhotse (Foto: Pasang Rinzee Sherpa).
La séptima expedición del coreano *Sung-Taek Hong* a la *cara sur del Lhotse*, en la que también se integra el asturiano *Jorge Egocheaga*, ha sufrido un importante revés en los últimos días. Uno de los miembros de su potente equipo de sherpas, encargados de liderar los trabajos para equipar la ruta, fue barrido por una avalancha el domingo 8 de mayo por la tarde y no se ha sabido más de él desde entonces.
*Khudam Bir Tamang *había estado trabajando a la altura del campo 2, que es la cota máxima alcanzada hasta ahora por la expedición. En el momento del accidente, se hallaba a unos 6.000 metros de altitud, cerca ya del campo 1 y de camino al campo base. Iba acompañado por *Pasang Rinzee Sherpa*.
Cuando *Khudam Bir Tamang *estaba salvando una de las grandes grietas que hay en aquella zona con la ayuda de una escalera metálica, ambos escucharon el estruendo de la avalancha que se desencadenaba desde más arriba. No tuvieron tiempo de escapar y la avalancha se llevó por delante a Khudam Bir Tamang, mientras *Pasang Rinzee Sherpa *sobrevivía milagrosamente a escasos metros de distancia. Este es su testimonio, publicado por _The Himalayan Times_:


> Fue una *experiencia de pesadilla*. Yo estaba unos cinco o seis metros por detrás de Khudam cuando se desencadenó la avalancha. Una nube de hielo envolvió la zona y yo me desmayé durante más de diez minutos. Me considero afortunado por haber sobrevivido. Es como haber vuelto a nacer.


----------



## Cormac (12 May 2022)

__





Muere un turista al precipitarse desde las islas Malgrats. Vídeo


Un turista holandés de 23 años ha fallecido este mediodía tras precipitarse desde las islas Malgrats (Mallorca). El suceso ha tenido lugar sobre las 13.45 horas. En ese momento, los equipos de emergencia han sido alertados de que una persona se había precipitado en el mirador de las islas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Covid Bryant (12 May 2022)

ser follamontañas es lo más


----------



## Cormac (13 May 2022)

Tercer muerto de la temporada en un Everest con 150 personas en la cima


El guía nepalí Dipak Mahat falleció ayer en el hospital de Katmandú, tras ser evacuado del C2 del Everest por mal de altura. Este jueves ha sido la jornada punta de esta primavera en el techo del…




www.desnivel.com


----------



## Cormac (28 May 2022)

*Muere un alpinista español tras un accidente en los Alpes suizos*
*El montañero, de 65 años, era un funcionario jubilado del Ayuntamiento de València*









Muere un montañero valenciano tras un derrumbe en los Alpes suizos


El fallecido, que se encontraba con su mujer de luna de miel, fue uno de los principales responsables de la informatización del Ayuntamiento de València




www.google.com





Un montañero valenciano de 65 años,* Ximo Tormo, funcionario jubilado del Ayuntamiento de València,* ha fallecido este viernes en un derrumbe de grandes bloques de hielo en el *Grand Combin*, un macizo de los Alpes suizos próximo a Italia. El alpinista formaba parte, junto a su pareja, que también es funcionaria y ha resultado herida, de una expedición al Grand Combin.


----------



## Cormac (5 Jun 2022)

*Muere una montañera de 38 años al precipitarse desde una cresta en Sahún*
*La víctima, una barcelonesa, ha sido rescatada con vida, pero ha fallecido en el helicóptero que la trasladaba. El pasado fin de semana se produjo otro accidente mortal en el Pirineo.*









Muere una montañera de 38 años al precipitarse desde una cresta en Sahún


La víctima, una barcelonesa, ha sido rescatada con vida, pero ha fallecido en el helicóptero que la trasladaba. El pasado fin de semana se produjo otro accidente mortal en el Pirineo.




www.heraldo.es





Una montañera de Barcelona de 38 años ha fallecido este domingo al caer desde una cresta en el municipio de Sahún. *Aunque ha sido rescatada con vida* y el helicóptero de la Guardia Civil la ha podido trasladar a Benasque, donde esperaba otro del 112, finalmente ha muerto dada la gravedad de sus lesiones. 
El accidente se ha producido por la mañana, en la cresta de Bardamina, situada a 3.079 metros de altitud. La montañera se ha precipitado por una ladera con nieve hacia el ibón Chelau de Llardanas, situado en el *Parque Natural Posets-Maladeta*. Sobre el mediodía, el 112 ha recibido el aviso de su acompañante y ha informado a la Guardia Civil de Huesca para que activara a los equipos de rescate. La persona que iba con ella ha explicado que *no podía acceder al lugar donde había caído.
El Grupo de Rescate e Intervención en Montaña de Benasque ha viajado hasta la zona en el helicóptero de la Unidad Aérea de la Guardia Civil apoyado por un médico del 061. Al llegar al sitio indicado por el acompañante, han visto el cuerpo de la accidentada. Un especialista y el médico han descendido con la grúa del helicóptero mientras que otro agente evacuaba a la persona que ha dado el aviso, un hombre de 56 años, también de Barcelona, que se encontraba enriscado, aunque ileso.*


----------



## Cormac (5 Jun 2022)

*Fallece despeñado en Gredos un senderista de 76 años*
*El suceso se produjo el sábado pero hasta este martes no se ha dado a conocer*









Fallece despeñado en Gredos un senderista de 76 años


El suceso se produjo el sábado pero hasta este martes no se ha dado a conocer | Cadena SER




www.google.com





Ávila

El Grupo de Rescate e Intervención en Montaña (GREIM) de la Guardia Civil de Arenas De San Pedro rescató el sábado el cuerpo sin vida de un senderista madrileño de 76 años en la Sierra de Gredos, tras despeñarse por una canal en la zona de Los Galayos, en la vertiente sur del macizo. El suceso, del que ha informado este martes el instituto armado, tuvo lugar en la mañana del sábado, cuando poco antes del mediodía la Guardia Civil alertó a los especialistas en montaña para que acudieran a la canal de "La Aguja Negra", en Los Galayos, donde se encontraba un senderista fallecido, vecino de la localidad madrileña de Rivas Vaciamadrid.


----------



## Cormac (6 Jun 2022)

*Muere un escalador en Millares tras quedar inconsciente cuando practicaba rápel*









Muere un escalador en Millares tras quedar inconsciente cuando practicaba rápel


El hombre ha quedado inconsciente colgado de la cuerda junto a la pared tras sufrir una caída. Conoce más detalles de este suceso en Valencia aquí en NIUS




www.google.com


----------



## Sunwukung (6 Jun 2022)

Yo conozco a uno que hace escalada qué periódicamente se le muere algún compañero o conocido escalador.

Generalmente son errores humanos la principal causa, que les pilla la noche sin equipo suficiente, se despeñam, alguno que se le rompe la cuerda...

Sarna con gusto no pica.


----------



## Cormac (23 Jun 2022)

*Muere un montañero de 69 años tras caer 90 metros en los Picos de Europa*
El accidente ha ocurrido en Horcados Rojos, límite entre Cantabria y Asturias









Muere un montañero de 69 años tras caer 90 metros en los Picos de Europa


Un montañero madrileño de 69 años ha fallecido este martes por la tarde tras sufrir una caída y precipitarse unos 90 metros en Picos de Europa. El accidente ha tenido lugar en...




www.google.com





Un montañero madrileño de 69 años ha fallecido este martes por la tarde tras sufrir una caída y* precipitarse unos 90 metros en Picos de Europa.*

El accidente ha tenido lugar en el entorno de *Horcados Rojos*, en el *límite entre Cantabria y Asturias*, punto en el que han recuperado el cuerpo, esta madrugada, efectivos del GREIM, ha informado el Gobierno de Cantabria.

El fallecido era integrante de un grupo de cinco personas que se dirigía al refugio del Urriellu y resbaló en un nevero de fuerte inclinación durante la bajada del Jou de los Boches lo que provocó que se precipitara unos noventa metros y falleciera a consecuencia de la caída. 
Las personas que le acompañaban acudieron al *refugio de Cabaña Verónica *a solicitar ayuda, y fue el guarda el que dio el aviso al Centro de Atención a Emergencias 112 del Gobierno de Cantabria minutos antes de las 17.00 horas, momento en el que se movilizó para atender el suceso al equipo de intervención del Protección Civil, a bomberos del 112, ambos cuerpos del Ejecutivo, y al GREIM de la Guardia Civil, y se informó de la situación al 112 de Asturias, que procedió a movilizar recursos del Principado.

Aunque el accidente se había producido en territorio asturiano, ante la compleja meteorología, *ambas comunidades enviaron efectivos para efectuar el rescate*.

El helicóptero del Gobierno de Cantabria no pudo volar a la zona por la *niebla *y el del Servicio de Emergencias del Principado de Asturias (SEPA) hizo un primer intento de salida si bien tuvo que abortar la misión, por lo que se mantuvo el operativo por tierra.

Tras el aviso de los acompañantes del accidentado, el guarda de montaña acudió hasta el lugar en el que se encontraba la víctima, y una vez de regreso a Cabaña Verónica comunicó con el 112 de Cantabria para informar de la situación.


----------



## Cormac (26 Jun 2022)

*El joven de 25 años fallecido en Anboto es un turista inglés que se alojaba en Eibar*
*El montañero acudió con un amigo a realizar el peligroso cresterío que arranca en el monte Alluitz cuando les pilló la tormenta*



Aviso de redirección


----------



## Cormac (4 Jul 2022)

Ya van por 8 muertos y 15 desaparecidos con nulas opciones de que aparezcan con vida. 









Búsqueda desesperada de los 15 desaparecidos en los Dolomitas: "Es casi imposible que vuelvan con vida "


Ascienden a ocho los muertos por el desprendimiento del glaciar en los Alpes italianos.




www.heraldo.es


----------



## Cormac (4 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ya van por 8 muertos y 15 desaparecidos con nulas opciones de que aparezcan con vida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Filippo Bari tenía 27 años: el selfie antes de la tragedia. Lo envió minutos antes de la tragedia a sus familiares y amigos.














.
Había subido a la Marmolada con un grupo de amigos. Lo sabía bien, se movía allí con confianza. Pero la ola de hielo y rocas se lo llevó. Filippo Bari, de 27 años, residente en Malo (Vicenza), padre de un niño de 4 años, perdió la vida bajo eldeslizamiento de tierra el domingo3 de julio. Poco antes de comenzar a escalar, Filippo se tomó una selfie y se la envió a su hermano y familia con las palabras "mira dónde estoy". Entonces, nada más. La Marmolada se derrumbó sobre él y sus compañeros de escalada.



*"Se suponía que íbamos a ir de excursión juntos"*
«Teníamos que subir juntos el sábado -explica Alberino Cocco , expresidente del Cai de Malo-, entonces decidió no subir ese día, salir el domingo. Me escribió que iba con un grupo de amigos. Era un experto senderista pero en algunos casos ni eso es suficiente». Con él habría habido otros 5 amigos . «El socio y el hermano se quedaron toda la noche y por la mañana esperando allí, guardando las últimas esperanzas -dice Cocco-, lamentablemente acaban de confirmar la noticia. Es un desastre ».

*"La Marmolada es un desastre"*
Cocco sulla Marmolada también está allí desde hace 20 años. «Empecé a escalar en los años 70 -cuenta- siempre iba allí 6-7 veces al año. La Marmolada no es sufrimiento, la Marmolada es un desastre . En los primeros años el glaciar descendía y permanecía incluso en verano. Ahora para empezar a ponerte los crampones tienes que caminar una hora . Ya no reconozco a mi Marmolada, las grietas están todas abiertas. La marmolada en verano ahora da miedo». « Filippo se escapó, la gran Marmolada quería quedarse con él - escribió Francesco Gonzo, alcalde de Isola Vicentina donde vivían los miembros de la familia y en particular el hermano - el municipio se reúne en torno a la madre Emanuela, el padre Beppe, el querido hermano Andrea, pareja, hijo y toda la familia».


----------



## Kartoffeln (4 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ya van por 8 muertos y 15 desaparecidos con nulas opciones de que aparezcan con vida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cormac (4 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ya van por 8 muertos y 15 desaparecidos con nulas opciones de que aparezcan con vida.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Desde la izquierda, Davide Miotti, Filippo Bari y Paolo Dani, entre las víctimas

Abrumados por la avalancha de hielo, nieve y rocas en la Marmolada: han sido identificados cuatro de los siete montañeros muertos recuperados por los equipos de rescate . Entre ellos se encuentra también el guía de montaña de Bassano, Davide Miotti, de 51 años , propietario desde 1998 de la tienda de ropa y material de montaña “Up and down sport” en Belvedere di Tezze sul Brenta (Vicenza). Profundo conocedor de los Dolomitas, Davide Miotti había sido un escalador durante más de veinticinco años , en verano en la roca y en invierno en el hielo, considerado por todos agradable. Un punto de referencia para muchos y no solo por su punto de venta.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (4 Jul 2022)

El repentinismo está llegando a estas, nuestras montañas?


----------



## Cormac (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## Cormac (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## Kartoffeln (4 Jul 2022)

Se complica la búsqueda de los desaparecidos en la tragedia de los Alpes, con nueve muertos confirmados: "Es casi imposible"


Los servicios de rescate continúan trabajando para encontrar a los 22 desaparecidos aunque las esperanzas son escasas.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Kartoffeln (5 Jul 2022)

"Nunca había visto el Aneto tan peligroso. Yo me caí 15 metros y otros se quedaron atascados"


Un montañero valenciano rescatado el pasado fin de semana explica en primera persona las difíciles condiciones del glaciar.




www.heraldo.es


----------



## Talosgüevos (5 Jul 2022)

Lo más alucinante son las suCnormalas y suCnormales que con más de 50 les da por empezar a hacer esas gilipolleces, escalada , espeleología, barranquismo … yo tengo una amiga que me quería liar, fui una vez a hacer senderismo a un Ibon del Pirineo de dificultad 0, solo andar con bastones y no estuvo mal, el problema es que ella se emocionó y se fue animando a mas cada vez, yo le dije que conmigo no contara, ahora veo sus fotos y flipo, parece que está buscando la muerte, además es tan suCnormala que se lleva a su hijo adolescente a esas cosas. Hoy mismo la he visto en vídeo saltando de una roca a unos 4 metros de altura hasta un río. Buscan la adrenalina y no son conscientes del peligro, además con más de 50 una lesión no cura igual que en un joven.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Cormac (7 Jul 2022)

AL ROMPERSE UNA CORNISA
*Caída mortal de Sharif Sadpara en el Broad Peak*
El experimentado porteador de altura pakistaní falleció al caerse por la rotura de una cornisa en la arista somital. Dos de sus compañeros intentaron llegar a él sin éxito.









Caída mortal de Sharif Sadpara en el Broad Peak


El experimentado porteador de altura pakistaní falleció al caerse por la rotura de una cornisa en la arista somital. Dos de sus compañeros intentaron llegar a él sin éxito.




www.desnivel.com


----------



## Cormac (10 Jul 2022)

Un montañero salmantino nacido en 1986 ha sido encontrado muerto en las inmediaciones del monte Zità, zona de los Dolomitas, situado dentro de la cordillera de los Alpes.
Tal y como recoge Europa Press, los servicios de rescate italianos localizaron el cuerpo el martes después de llevar varios días desaparecido y que, según los propios rescatistas, se habría despeñados después de confundirse de sendero.

Precisamente la búsqueda se inició al advertir su hermano que no se había presentado al trabajo en Londres, lugar donde residía. Su pista se perdió el 1 de julio, último día que fue visto por la noche en un albergue, según la agencia AdnKronos.

*Muere un montañero español tras perderse en los Alpes mientras hacía senderismo*

*Podría haberse despeñado por un precipicio de unos 50 metros*
*Su hermano dio la voz de alarma después de que no se presentara en su trabajo*









Muere un montañero español tras perderse en los Alpes


Los servicios de rescate italianos han localizado el cuerpo de un montañero español este martes en la zona de los Dolomitas, en la cordillera de los Alpes



www.google.com






Los servicios de rescate italianos han localizado el cuerpo de un montañero español este martes en la zona de los Dolomitas, *en la cordillera de los Alpes.* Llevaba varios días desaparecido y supuestamente *se habría extraviado *y despeñado mientras realizaba una ruta en solitario.

La búsqueda se inició este lunes después de que su hermano diera la voz de alerta tras denunciar que no había regresado a Londres, donde residía. Su pista se perdía en plena montaña, después de varios días de marcha en solitario y tras pasar en un albergue la noche del 1 de julio, según la agencia AdnKronos. Su cuerpo ha sido encontrado a lo largo de la ruta de la Alta Vía n. 1 de los Dolomitas.

Los servicios de emergencia activaron* un dispositivo de búsqueda* consistente en comprobaciones visuales y en el rastreo del teléfono móvil del desaparecido, cuyo cadáver finalmente ha sido localizado a primera hora y evacuado en helicóptero.
Las autoridades sospechan que *el fallecido se equivocó de camino en una bifurcación* y terminó despeñándose unos 50 metros. Según los medios italianos, el excursionista había pasado la noche en el refugio Pramperet el 1 de julio, saliendo el 2 de julio por la mañana en dirección de Belluno, donde nunca llegó.

Gracias a los repetidores de la zona y al rastro que fue dejando su teléfono móvil, la búsqueda se restringió a las zonas Erbandoi, donde aterrizó el helicóptero con los equipos de rescate. A las 09:40, un equipo de rescate a pie divisó el cuerpo del español.

*El consulado de Milán está a cargo de los trámites*
Fuentes de Exteriores han informado a Europa Press de que el Consulado General en Milán está a cargo de los trámites y en contacto con la *familia del fallecido*, para asistirles en lo que sea necesario en estas circunstancias.

El incidente no guarda relación con la avalancha del glaciar de la Marmolada que ha dejado al menos siete víctimas mortales y ocho heridos y que también ha ocurrido en la zona de las Dolomitas. En la zona aún hay abierto un amplio dispositivo de búsqueda para tratar de localizar a los montañeros que siguen desaparecidos.


----------



## Segismunda (10 Jul 2022)

Todos los deportes de riesgo son propios de gente SUICIDA, ESTÚPIDA o MALA, yo se los aseguro. Pueden ser una de esas cosas, las dos o inclusive las tres. Pero la moto de alta montaña es el TELEFÉRICO, ciñámonos a comparar peras con peras, como dijo Anita Botella en aquellas declaraciones controversiales.


----------



## Cormac (13 Jul 2022)

*Muere una montañera madrileña de 39 años al despeñarse en el pico Infierno*
*Otros excursionistas vieron caer a la mujer, que hacía la actividad por esta cumbre de Panticosa en solitario. Además, un montañero se accidentó en el glaciar del Aneto, por donde estos días se recomienda no pasar. *









Muere una montañera madrileña de 39 años al despeñarse en el pico Infierno


Otros excursionistas vieron caer a la mujer, que hacía la actividad por esta cumbre de Panticosa en solitario. Además, un montañero se accidentó en el glaciar del Aneto, por donde estos días se recomienda no pasar.




www.heraldo.es





La Guardia Civil ha rescatado este martes el cuerpo sin vida de una montañera fallecida en el pico Infierno (Panticosa). El aviso llegó al 112 de *varios particulares que se encontraban en la zona y manifestaron que habían visto caer un cuerpo*. La fallecida es una mujer de 39 años vecina de Alcalá de Henares (Madrid) que *realizaba la actividad en solitario.*


----------



## Cormac (17 Jul 2022)

*Fallece un montañero en las inmediaciones del Pico Almanzor*
*El accidente ha ocurrido sobre las 14.15 horas en la Portilla del Crampón*









Fallece un montañero en las inmediaciones del Pico Almanzor


El accidente ha ocurrido sobre las 14.15 horas en la Portilla del Crampón | Cadena SER




www.google.com





En torno a las 14.15 horas, de este Miércoles, Emergencias 112 comunicaba a la Central Operativa de Servicios de la Guardia Civil que un varón de unos 60 años de edad, había sufrido una caída de unos 10 ó 15 metros, en ese lugar, cuando se encontraba en compañía de otra persona. La llamada alertaba de que el accidentado se encontraba en estado muy grave o posiblemente había fallecido.


----------



## Cormac (17 Jul 2022)

*Fallece una mujer tras sufrir una caída desde 20 metros en la Ruta del Cares*
*Varias personas la sacaron del río a la orilla y le hicieron maniobras de reanimación pero que no lograron evitar el desenlace*









Fallece una mujer tras sufrir una caída desde 20 metros en la Ruta del Cares


Varias personas la sacaron del río a la orilla y le hicieron maniobras de reanimación pero que no lograron evitar el desenlace



www.abc.es


----------



## Floyd Boudreaux (17 Jul 2022)

A ver si os cortan los dedos de los pies mientras fumáis ducados


----------



## Cormac (21 Jul 2022)

La *Gendarmería francesa* ha localizado este jueves el cuerpo sin vida del montañero galo que permanecía desaparecido desde la tarde del martes en el entorno del pico Gran Facha (3.005 metros) de Panticosa, en la zona fronteriza entre España y Francia. Los especialistas de rescate franceses han evacuado el cadáver en *helicóptero* por lo que *se ha desactivado el operativo *en el que participaba también el *Greim* de la Guardia Civil.









Hallan muerto en Francia al montañero galo que desapareció cerca de Panticosa


Especialistas de la Gendarmería francesa han evacuado el cadáver en helicóptero este jueves.




www.heraldo.es





La víctima estaba recorriendo una ruta con otro compatriota con el que hizo cima en la Gran Facha. Según explicó este, *decidieron separarse en el descenso, en una zona de destrepe, para evitar tirarse piedras uno a otro, y ya no volvió a verlo*. A pesar de que desandó el caminó y regresó a la cumbre, no encontró ni rastro de él.


----------



## Cormac (31 Jul 2022)

*El gijonés fallecido en los Picos se confundió de ruta, resbaló y cayó al Cares*
*Localizan en el río Cares el cadáver de Javier Amigo*









El gijonés fallecido en los Picos se confundió de ruta, resbaló y cayó al Cares


Localizan en el río Cares el cadáver de Javier Amigo




www.google.com





Triste final a seis días de búsqueda para dar con el paradero de *Javier Amigo Coto*. Efectivos de la Guardia Civil localizaron ayer el cuerpo sin vida del montañero gijonés del Grupo Xove de 60 años que desapareció el pasado domingo entre Poncebos y Bulnes (Cabrales). El cadáver, que fue avistado desde un helicóptero del 112-Asturias, se encontraba tras una piedra de gran tamaño que dificultaba su visualización, en una zona próxima a la canal de Estorez, adonde pudo haberse precipitado desde el sendero de la ruta del Cares.
El senderista, pese a que dijo que subiría a Bulnes por la canal del Texu, no lo hizo. Según explica Pablo Villabrille, teniente jefe de la Sección de Rescate e Intervención en Montaña (Sereim) de *Cangas de Onís*, las evidencias apuntan a que Javier Amigo avanzó por el camino antiguo del Cares hasta la zona en la que se toma la canal de Estorez y cuando se acabó esa senda comenzó a trepar por una canal en sentido ascendente que no tiene salida hacia el Cares y tiene una pendiente superior al 50%. «Se desorientó y seguramente resbaló», hipotetiza Villabrille.

Dos efectivos de los Grupos de Rescate Especial de Intervención en Montaña (Greim) se desplazaron a bordo de la aeronave de bomberos del SEPA hasta la zona para efectuar el levantamiento del cadáver. El cuerpo de Javier Amigo fue trasladado en helicóptero hasta superficie en Poncebos y de allí por carretera hasta el Instituto de Medicina Legal de Oviedo, para practicarle la autopsia.


----------



## Triptolemo (31 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> La *Gendarmería francesa* ha localizado este jueves el cuerpo sin vida del montañero galo que permanecía desaparecido desde la tarde del martes en el entorno del pico Gran Facha (3.005 metros) de Panticosa, en la zona fronteriza entre España y Francia. Los especialistas de rescate franceses han evacuado el cadáver en *helicóptero* por lo que *se ha desactivado el operativo *en el que participaba también el *Greim* de la Guardia Civil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para no tirarse piedras hay que ir culo con polla con el compañero, a uno o dos metros...
Como mucho una piedra te lastima el tobillo... 

La gran facha es un monte muy sencillo pero como siempre Darwin ataca de nuevo...


----------



## Cormac (4 Ago 2022)

*Fallece un hombre en la canal del Texu al tratar de salvar a su pareja de una caída*
*F. J. B., nacido en Galicia hace 40 años y residente en Madrid, cayó al río por un desnivel de unos 80 metros. Su mujer pudo agarrarse a un árbol*









Fallece un hombre en la canal del Texu al tratar de salvar a su pareja de una caída


F. J. B., nacido en Galicia hace 40 años y residente en Madrid, cayó al río por un desnivel de unos 80 metros. Su mujer pudo agarrarse a un árbol




www.google.com





La tragedia ha vuelto a cebarse en la montaña cabraliega, tras registrarse ayer el segundo accidente mortal en apenas diez días, ambos en la zona de la Canal del Texu. La víctima fue F. J. B., un gallego residente en Madrid de 40 años que cayó unos 80 metros al río al intentar salvar a su pareja, que previamente había sufrido un traspiés. Ella, de Fuerteventura, pudo evitar la caída hacia el río Texu, pero él no al tratar de agarrarla. El Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias del 112 Asturias recibió el aviso a las 16.14 horas y en las llamadas ya se indicaba que «un hombre se había precipitado al río y que había una mujer agarrada a un árbol para no caer al precipicio».


----------



## Kartoffeln (15 Ago 2022)

*Death at 10,000ft: French world champion ski mountaineer, 26, and female climbing companion killed after falling from Mont Blanc*















French world champion skier, 26, dies on Mont Blanc with companion


A skiing world champion and her female climbing companion fell to their deaths while climbing Mont Blanc, mountain guides confirmed. Adele Milloz, 26, was a double gold medal winner




www.dailymail.co.uk





@AYN RANDiano2


----------



## Cormac (16 Ago 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> *Death at 10,000ft: French world champion ski mountaineer, 26, and female climbing companion killed after falling from Mont Blanc*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto compartió en su Facebook.


----------



## Cormac (18 Ago 2022)

*Encuentran el cuerpo de la montañera francesa desaparecida en el Balaitus hace 10 meses*
*La Guardia Civil de Huesca ha colaborado con la Gendarmería del país galo para localizar a la mujer, de la que no se tenía noticias desde el pasado 24 de octubre.*









Encuentran el cuerpo de la montañera francesa desaparecida en el Balaitus hace 10 meses


La Guardia Civil de Huesca ha colaborado con la Gendarmería del país galo para localizar a la mujer, de la que no se tenía noticias desde el pasado 24 de octubre.




www.heraldo.es


----------



## Cormac (24 Ago 2022)

Sufrió un accidente

*Muere un corredor de montaña en la prueba PTL del Ultra Trail del Mont Blanc*
El atleta, de nacionalidad brasileña, fue encontrado sin vida por un equipo de rescate. Se trata de una prueba durísima de 300 kilómetros y 25.000 metros de desnivel positivo.









Muere un corredor de montaña en la prueba PTL del Ultra Trail del Mont Blanc


El atleta, de nacionalidad brasileña, fue encontrado sin vida por un equipo de rescate. Se trata de una prueba durísima de 300 kilómetros y 25.000 metros de desnivel positivo.




www.google.com


----------



## Cormac (3 Sep 2022)

*Muere un gipuzkoano de 50 años en la ruta de los Ojos del Diablo, en Cantabria*
*El equipo de rescate ha realizado maniobras de recuperación durante 40 minutos sin resultado y finalmente el helicóptero ha evacuado el cuerpo*









Muere un gipuzkoano de 50 años en la ruta de los Ojos del Diablo, en Cantabria


El equipo de rescate ha realizado maniobras de recuperación durante 40 minutos sin resultado y finalmente el helicóptero ha evacuado el cuerpo | Cadena SER




www.google.com






Un hombre de 50 años y natural de Gipuzkoa ha fallecido este lunes cuando realizaba la ruta de Los Ojos del Diablo, en Liendo. Los alertantes han avisado al 112 de que el afectado presentaba síntomas de infarto y se ha movilizado a varios servicios de emergencias que le han realizado maniobras de recuperación avanzada durante 40 minutos sin resultado.
El 112 ha recibido el aviso del incidente sobre las 12.20 horas y ha puesto en marcha el operativo de rescate. Además de movilizar a los efectivos, ha transferido a las personas que han llamado al servicio de emergencias con sanitarios del 061 que les han indicado los pasos para realizar las maniobras básicas de recuperación cardiopulmonar.
El equipo del helicóptero medicalizado del Gobierno de Cantabria se ha trasladado al lugar y, a su llegada, en la parte superior del pico Solpico, la médico y el rescatador han iniciado las maniobras de recuperación avanzada, sin éxito, por lo que el cuerpo ha sido evacuado en la aeronave hasta el aeropuerto Seve Ballesteros, donde ha quedado bajo custodia de la Guardia Civil.

El equipo de rescate del Ejecutivo ha trasladado en un segundo vuelo a su acompañante, junto a la que ha estado en todo momento la médico del helicóptero. También la han llevado al aeropuerto, donde esperaba el grupo psicosocial de Cruz Roja.

Además, se han desplazado al lugar por tierra bomberos del 112, agentes de la Guardia Civil de la zona y un técnico de Protección Civil del Gobierno, por si hubieran sido necesarias evacuaciones por tierra.


----------



## Cormac (6 Sep 2022)

KLYUCHEVSKAYA SOPKA (4.754 M)
*Fallecen ocho montañeros en el volcán en activo más alto de Eurasia*
Otros cuatro compañeros de ascensión, todos rusos, estarían refugiados a la espera de un rescate que no se ha podido llevar a cabo por culpa del mal tiempo. El Klyuchevskaya Sopka (4.754 m) se encuentra situado en la región rusa de Kamchatka.









Al final son nueve los montañeros fallecidos en el volcán en activo más alto de Eurasia


Actualizada (06/09).- El equipo de rescate ha podido evacuar a los tres supervivientes de la expedición, desde un refugio situado a 3.300 metros tras días de intentos frustrados por el mal tiempo.




www.desnivel.com


----------



## Cormac (7 Sep 2022)

*Muere un montañero francés de 68 años al golpearle unas rocas en los ibones de la Cresta de Batanes, en Torla*
*Con esta ya son cuatro las personas que han perdido la vida este verano en actividades en la naturaleza en la provincia de Huesca y nueve en lo que va de año.*









Muere un montañero francés de 68 años al golpearle unas rocas en los ibones de la Cresta de Batanes, en Torla


Con esta ya son cuatro las personas que han perdido la vida este verano en actividades en la naturaleza en la provincia de Huesca y nueve en lo que va de año.




www.heraldo.es





Los especialistas de la Guardia Civil rescataron el martes el cuerpo sin vida de un *montañero francés de 68 años que murió al ser golpeado por unos bloques de piedra* que se desprendieron en la senda de los *Ibones de la Cresta de Batanes *(Torla-Ordesa) y que *le arrastraron por una pendiente* tanto a él como a su *compañera*, una mujer también francesa de *56 años *que sufrió *politraumatismos. *


----------



## Cormac (11 Sep 2022)

*Fallece una montañera de 22 años tras precipitarse varias veces en la zona del Ibon 
de Brazatos



La aventura fatal de Lorea, la estudiante de Medicina muerta al caer en el Pirineo aragonés


*








La víctima mortal del pico Brazatos, en Panticosa, es una joven navarra de 22 años


La joven se despeñó 50 metros en una canal y se golpeó con las piedras. También fue rescatado en estado de shock un compañero de 23 años y vecino de Bilbao que resultó ileso.




www.heraldo.es













Fallece un montañero tras precipitarse varias veces en la zona del Ibon de Brazatos - Aragón Digital


Fallece un montañero tras precipitarse varias veces en la zona del Ibon de Brazatos - Aragón Digital




www.aragondigital.es






Una montañera ha fallecido este
sábado sobre las 15.20 horas en la zona del Ibon de Brazatos, en el término municipal de Panticosa, tras precipitarse varias veces. El montañero iba acompañado por varias personas cuando sufrió el accidente que le produjo lesiones incompatibles con la vida.


----------



## Cormac (11 Sep 2022)

Fallece en accidente de escalada Miguel Tebar, librero, editor y gran enamorado de la montaña


Ha fallecido, en accidente de escalada en Los Galayos, Miguel Tebar, editor, librero, gran conocedor y enamorado de la montaña. Pedro Nicolás, alpinista y gran amigo suyo, nos traza la semblanza de…




www.desnivel.com


----------



## mirym94 (11 Sep 2022)

Te doy las gracias a sé cómo cargarme un moronegro, despeñandole


----------



## Cormac (19 Sep 2022)

*Fallece el eldense Vicente Soler, de 52 años, tras un accidente en la sierra de Maigmó, Agost*
*Un hombre muy querido en Elda y en el grupo de montaña Annapurna*









Fallece el eldense Vicente Soler, de 52 años, tras un accidente en la sierra de Maigmó, Agost


Un hombre muy querido en Elda y en el grupo de montaña Annapurna | Cadena SER




www.google.com


----------



## Cormac (23 Sep 2022)

*Muere un cazador al caerse desde una altura de 30 metros en Canfranc*
*La víctima, un vecino de la Comarca de la Jacetania de 56 años, es el segundo fallecido en los dos últimos días en accidente de montaña. *









Muere un cazador al caerse desde una altura de 30 metros en Canfranc


La víctima, un vecino de la localidad de 56 años, es el segundo fallecido en los dos últimos días en accidente de montaña.




www.heraldo.es





Por segundo día consecutivo, la montaña se ha cobrado una vida en el Pirineo. Si el jueves falleció un parapentista inglés de 50 años en el valle de Benasque, hoy ha muerto un vecino de la Jacetania mientras cazaba junto a un agente forestal en un paraje de alta montaña. El accidente ha ocurrido en el valle de la Canal Roya, en Canfranc. La víctima se ha precipitado desde una altura de 30 metros.


----------



## Venator (23 Sep 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> *Fallece el eldense Vicente Soler, de 52 años, tras un accidente en la sierra de Maigmó, Agost*
> *Un hombre muy querido en Elda y en el grupo de montaña Annapurna*
> 
> 
> ...





Cormac dijo:


> *Fallece el eldense Vicente Soler, de 52 años, tras un accidente en la sierra de Maigmó, Agost*
> *Un hombre muy querido en Elda y en el grupo de montaña Annapurna*
> 
> 
> ...



Hostia, hostia, vaya flipao más lamentable, como todos los que van de ese palo. Me caen peor que los domingueros, a estos al menos se les puede perdonar su ingenuidad.


----------



## Cormac (28 Sep 2022)

*Hallado el cuerpo sin vida de Hilaree Nelson en el Manaslu*
Un helicóptero ha localizado a la esquiadora en la vertiente sur de la montaña. Efectivos de rescate han recuperado el cadáver y lo han trasladado hasta el campo base, desde donde será evacuado a Katmandú durante el día de hoy.

















Hallado el cuerpo sin vida de Hilaree Nelson en el Manaslu


Un helicóptero ha localizado a la esquiadora en la vertiente sur de la montaña. Efectivos de rescate han recuperado el cadáver y lo han trasladado hasta el campo base, desde donde será evacuado a…




www.desnivel.com





*Hilaree Nelson *desapareció el lunes por la mañana en la parte alta del *Manaslu *(8.163 m), después de haber alcanzado la cumbre junto con su compañero *Jim Morrison*. Ambos pretendían descender la montaña esquiando, como ya habían hecho en el Lhotse en 2018.


----------



## Cormac (28 Sep 2022)

*Manaslu: Un fallecido en una avalancha y Hilaree Nelson, desaparecida*
Ayer lunes fue una jornada caótica en el Manaslu. Bajo unas condiciones meteorológicas poco propicias, hubo varias cimas mientras una avalancha arrastró a 14 personas provocando un muerto. La esquiadora Hilaree Nelson sufrió un accidente a unos 8.000 metros.









Manaslu: Un fallecido en una avalancha y Hilaree Nelson, desaparecida


Ayer lunes fue una jornada caótica en el Manaslu. Bajo unas condiciones meteorológicas poco propicias, hubo varias cimas mientras una avalancha arrastró a 14 personas provocando un muerto.




www.desnivel.com


----------



## Cormac (5 Oct 2022)

Ya son 27 muertos en la avalancha del Garhwal


Los servicios de rescate ya han recuperado 27 cuerpos de entre los restos del alud del Draupadi ka Danda II, donde todavía quedan dos personas desaparecidas.




www.desnivel.com





AFECTÓ A UN GRUPO DE 41 PERSONAS
*Diez alpinistas fallecidos y 20 desaparecidos en una avalancha en el Himalaya indio*
Un grupo de 41 personas del Nehru Institute of Mountaineering, siete de ellas instructores, se vio sorprendido por un alud en el Draupadi ka Danda II. Las autoridades han confirmado que 14 de ellos han sido rescatados.









Diez alpinistas fallecidos y 20 desaparecidos en una avalancha en el Himalaya indio


Un grupo de 41 personas del Nehru Institute of Mountaineering, siete de ellas instructores, se vio sorprendido por un alud en el Draupadi ka Danda II. Las autoridades han confirmado que 14 de ellos…




www.desnivel.com










AFECTÓ A UN GRUPO DE 41 PERSONAS
*Diez alpinistas fallecidos y 20 desaparecidos en una avalancha en el Himalaya indio*
Un grupo de 41 personas del Nehru Institute of Mountaineering, siete de ellas instructores, se vio sorprendido por un alud en el Draupadi ka Danda II. Las autoridades han confirmado que 14 de ellos han sido rescatados.
Autor: Isaac Fernández | No hay comentarios |Compartir:
Draupadi ka Danda II (Foto: Amar Chandra/Wikimedia Commons).
El Himalaya vuelve a ser noticia por una trágica avalancha. Después de las tres muertes registradas tras varias avalanchas durante la última semana en el *Manaslu*, el drama se traslada ahora corregido y aumentado a la parte india de la cordillera, donde otro alud ha dejado al menos diez víctimas mortales.
El incidente ocurrió ayer martes 4 de octubre, durante una salida que realizaba un grupo de *41 personas del Nehru Institute of Mountaineering*. De ellos, 34 eran alumnos en formación, mientras los siete restantes eran instructores. Una avalancha los sorprendió en el pico *Draupadi ka Danda II*, un cincomil situado en la cordillera de *Gangotri*, en el *Himalaya del Garhwal*.


----------



## Cormac (10 Oct 2022)

METEOROLOGÍA ADVERSA
*Más avalanchas con víctimas en el Shimshal, el Manaslu y el Dhaulagiri*
Un alpinista austriaco ha fallecido en el valle del Shimshal paquistaní, un sherpa ha perdido la vida en el Larke Pass del Manaslu y otros dos desaparecen en el Dhaulagiri. Tampoco hay noticias de ocho senderistas franceses.









Más avalanchas con víctimas en el Shimshal, el Manaslu y el Dhaulagiri


Un alpinista austriaco ha fallecido en el valle del Shimshal paquistaní, un sherpa ha perdido la vida en el Larke Pass del Manaslu y otros dos desaparecen en el Dhaulagiri. Tampoco hay noticias de…




www.desnivel.com


----------



## Cormac (11 Oct 2022)

*Muere una montañera de 38 años al despeñarse en el pico Rusell*
*El Pirineo aragonés se ha cobrado ya 16 vidas desde enero, en un año con récord de rescates. *









Muere una montañera de 38 años al despeñarse en el pico Rusell


El Pirineo aragonés se ha cobrado ya 16 vidas desde enero, en un año con récord de rescates.




www.heraldo.es





Una montañera de Valencia de 38 años ha perdido la vida este lunes al despeñarse cuando se encontraba en el pico Rusell, en el término municipal de Montanuy, acompañada de otra persona. Con ella son 16 los fallecidos a lo largo del 2022 en el Pirineo, en un año en el que ha habido récord de rescate y la estadística ya ronda las 500 intervenciones.

La Guardia Civil ha confirmado que la fallecida es una vecina de Valencia de 38 años la cual se precipitó cuando se encontraba realizando una actividad de montaña en el pico Rusell, *situado a 3.207, en el macizo de la Maladeta. *


----------



## Oteador (11 Oct 2022)

Curiosidad.

Es un hobby muy caro el alpinismo/montañismo?


----------



## Cormac (12 Oct 2022)

Oteador dijo:


> Curiosidad.
> 
> Es un hobby muy caro el alpinismo/montañismo?





Oteador dijo:


> Curiosidad.
> 
> Es un hobby muy caro el alpinismo/montañismo?



Depende. Los que viajan a otros continentes pues el viaje y los permisos de escalada. El Everest te sale por unos 50.000 euros, pero debe ser el mas caro. Algunos tienen suerte y consiguen patrocinadores. Edurne Pasaban que ha hecho los 14 ochomiles estoy seguro que ha ganado dinero con la montaña. Y como ella much@s.
Si lo haces por tu zona, pues lo que gastes en gasolina. 
Una vez comprado el equipo y el material, quitando el calzado, pues ya tienes el gasto. 
El seguro de montaña es pagable, como un seguro mas.


----------



## Cormac (17 Oct 2022)

*Sucesos
Fallece un escalador de 54 años en una zona de «muy difícil acceso» en el Salto del Nervión*
*El rescate del cadáver se ha prolongado durante cinco horas y ha movilizado a efectivos de Bomberos y de la Ertzaintza*









Fallece un escalador de 54 años en una zona de «muy difícil acceso» en el Salto del Nervión


El rescate del cadáver se ha prolongado durante cinco horas y ha movilizado a efectivos de Bomberos y de la Ertzaintza




www.google.com





Un escalador ha fallecido este sábado por la tarde cuando practicaba deporte en el Salto del Nervión, en el municipio de Amurrio. El fatal suceso ha tenido lugar pasado el mediodía en un lugar de «muy difícil acceso», según confirman fuentes de la Ertzaintza, lo que ha complicado sobremanera el operativo desplegado para recuperar el cuerpo. La víctima es un varón de 54 años que ha sufrido una caída mientras escalaba junto a un grupo de personas, y que ha fallecido como consecuencia de las lesiones sufridas.


SOS Deiak tuvo noticia del accidente minutos antes de las dos de la tarde, momento en el que se movilizaron efectivos de la comisaría de Llodio, especialistas de la Unidad de Vigilancia y Rescate (UVR) de la Ertzaintza, servicios sanitarios y Bomberos de Álava de los retenes de Llodio y Espejo, según han explicado fuentes de este último cuerpo. Como es habitual en estos casos, el operativo ha estado coordinado por un técnico de emergencias del Gobierno vasco. La complejidad en la recuperación del cuerpo ha hecho que la operación se prolongase durante más de cinco horas, hasta que pasadas las siete de la tarde se recuperó el cuerpo del varón fallecido.
El accidente ha ocurrido en un punto muy frecuentado por escaladores, que a menudo despiertan la curiosidad de los numerosos caminantes que, sobre todo los fines de semana, acuden allí a caminar.


El Salto del Nervión surge entre las hayas de los bosques de la sierra de Gibijo, cerca del puerto de Orduña, y ofrece la cascada más alta de España, con 270 metros de altura. Este atractivo hace que sea un enclave único al que es habitual que acudan los amantes de la escalada.


----------



## Cormac (31 Oct 2022)

Jonas Hainz sufre una caída mortal en el Monte Magro


El escalador tirolés, de 25 años, fallece mientras intentaba la escalada del Monte Magro, una pared de granito de las montañas de Tirol del Sur. Según la información disponible…




www.desnivel.com





CON 25 AÑOS DE EDAD
*Jonas Hainz sufre una caída mortal en el Monte Magro*
El escalador tirolés, de 25 años, fallece mientras intentaba la escalada del Monte Magro, una pared de granito de las montañas de Tirol del Sur. Según la información disponible, es probable que estuviera intentando su escalada en solo integral.


----------



## Venator (8 Nov 2022)

Dos más en la Cantábrica este fin de semana. En zonas fáciles. Por la edad y las circunstancias tienen pinta de repentinitis, que está siendo los dos últimos años la principal causa de muerte de domingueros en la montaña cantábrica









Hallan muerto al vecino de Laudio de 64 años desaparecido en el Gorbea


Los servicios de emergencia han encontrado este domingo sobre las 11.30 de la mañana el cuerpo de un vecino de Laudio de 64 años que...




www.naiz.eus













Muere un montañero de Valladolid mientras realizaba una ruta en Cantabria – Valladolid Plural


Un montañero vallisoletano de 58 años ha fallecido este domingo mientras realizaba una ruta por el monte Endiño de Valdeolea en Cantabria. Según informa el…




valladolidplural.com


----------



## Cormac (19 Nov 2022)

*Los Bomberos rescatan a un escalador muerto en Odèn (Lérida)*
*El Grupo de Actuaciones Especiales (GRAE) de los Bomberos de la Generalitat ha rescatado a un escalador muerto este sábado mientras escalaba la pared de la Batalla en Odén.*









Los Bomberos rescatan a un escalador muerto en Odèn (Lérida)


El Grupo de Actuaciones Especiales (GRAE) de los Bomberos de la Generalitat ha rescatado a un escalador muerto este sábado mientras escalaba la pared de la Batalla en Odén.




www.heraldo.es


----------



## Cormac (19 Nov 2022)

*Muere un escalador al caer al vacío en Odèn*
*EN LLEIDA
Los equipos de emergencia han efectuado varios rescates de montaña en una jornada negra para el montañismo*









Muere un escalador al caer al vacío en Odèn, Lleida


El Grup d'Actuacions Especials (GRAE) de los Bombers de la Generalitat ha rescatado a un escalador muerto este sábado en Odèn (Lleida) mientras escalaba la pared




www.google.com


----------



## Cormac (8 Dic 2022)

*Muere un esquiador en Cauterets al chocar contra el cabrestante de una pisanieves*









Muere un esquiador en Cauterets al chocar contra el cabrestante de una pisanieves


La víctima era miembro de la comisión de seguridad y se accidentó en vísperas de la apertura de la estación.




www.lugaresdenieve.com





La estación de esquí de Cauterets, en los Altos Pirineos, ha empezado la temporada de forma trágica. Un día antes de su apertura al público, a última hora de la mañana del viernes 2 de diciembre, un hombre de 74 años falleció, víctima de un accidente de esquí.

Según la PGHM (Pelotón de Gendarmería de Alta Montaña) de Pierrefitte-Nestalas, *el fallecido era miembro de la comisión de seguridad de la propia estación, que realizaba los tradicionales controles previos a la apertura del dominio.*

Según los primeros indicios, se trataría de un lamentable accidente. Mientras bajaba esquiando, inspeccionando las instalaciones, chocó contra el cabrestante de una máquina pisanieve.

Rápidamente, intervinieron los grupos de rescate de la PGHM, con la ayuda de un helicóptero de la gendarmería y un médico del Samu 65. Reanimado en el mismo lugar del accidente, la víctima fue evacuada en estado grave al centro hospitalario de Tarbes, donde falleció al final de la jornada.

Según los medios locales, la víctima era un experimentado esquiador que fue guía e instructor de esquí en la propia Cauterets.


----------



## Cormac (8 Dic 2022)

*Muere un hombre de 61 años en Escorca tras resbalar en una zona rocosa*









Muere un hombre de 61 años en Escorca tras resbalar en una zona rocosa


Nuevo accidente mortal en las montañas de Mallorca. Este viernes por la tarde, se ha confirmado la muerte de un hombre de 61 años, en Escorca, tras resbalar y perder el equilibrio en una zona rocosa situada en el área de sa Font Coberta.




www.google.com


----------



## El Tirador (8 Dic 2022)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> Los ochomiles son MUCHO MÁS LETALES que las MOTOS ASESINAS:
> 
> aynrandiano2 motos asesinas - Buscar con Google
> 
> ...



El piolet va bien contra los trotskistas Ayn


----------



## Cormac (16 Dic 2022)

SUCESOS*Encuentran a dos mujeres fallecidas por congelación en Sierra Nevada*
Los cuerpos sin vida de las dos excursionistas fueron localizados en la Hoya de la Mora, cerca del Albergue Universitario de Sierra Nevada, en la tarde de este lunes
Los cadáveres no presentan signos de violencia, por lo que la hipótesis apunta a que fallecieron por las inclemencias meteorológicas









Encuentran a dos mujeres fallecidas por congelación en Sierra Nevada


Los cuerpos sin vida de las dos excursionistas fueron localizados en la Hoya de la Mora, cerca del Albergue Universitario de Sierra Nevada, en la tarde de este lunes Los cadáveres no presentan signos de violencia, por lo que la hipótesis apunta a que fallecieron por las inclemencias meteorológicas




www.google.com





La *Guardia Civil de Granada* ha *localizado* los *cuerpos sin vida* de *dos mujeres con signos de congelación* en la zona de la *Hoya de la Mora* de *Sierra Nevada*, cerca del Albergue Universitario. A la espera de que se practique la autopsia, los cadáveres no presentaban signos de violencia y *podrían haber fallecido a causa de las bajas temperaturas* que se registran en la zona.
Según han confirmado fuentes policiales, fue *una persona que caminaba por la zona quien dio aviso* a las fuerzas de seguridad este lunes en torno a las 14:00 horas, momento en el que encontró los dos cuerpos sin vida en las cercanías del Albergue Universitario de la montaña granadina.

Un *destacamento de la Guardia Civil* acudió al aviso y encontró los cuerpos de las dos mujeres, cuyas edades estarían comprendidas entre los 55 y los 57 años, y confirmando el fallecimiento de estas. *Ambas son extranjeras*, de nacionalidad húngara


----------



## Cormac (26 Dic 2022)

*Fallece un montañero de 70 años en la ruta entre el Izpegi y el Iparla*
El tudelano Rolando Baigorri Vicente falleció tras precipitarse desde la cresta; su cuerpo quedó enriscado del lado francés de la muga









Fallece un montañero de 70 años en la ruta entre el Izpegi y el Iparla


El tudelano Rolando Baigorri Vicente falleció tras precipitarse desde la cresta; su cuerpo quedó enriscado del lado francés de la muga




www.google.com





El tudelano* Rolando Baigorri Vicente*, de 70 años, falleció este sábado por la mañana al precipitarse de un risco cuando realizaba la ruta entre los montes de Izpegi e Iparla, en *Baztan *en la cresta Ttutturru.

Baigorri formaba parte de un grupo de *diez montañeros* que completaba este recorrido. Poco después de emprender el descenso, el resto del grupo se percató de que faltaba uno de sus miembros. Retomaron el camino hacia la cima y encontraron los bastones de Rolando Baigorri cerca de la cresta al lado de un risco. Se pusieron en contacto con* SOS Navarra* solicitando ayuda y se puso en marcha un dispositivo formado por Grupo Técnico de Rescate de los Bomberos del parque Oronoz, dos helicópteros, una ambulancia medicalizada y Policía Foral. Al sobrevolar la zona, los helicópteros detectaron la presencia de un cuerpo enriscado en unas peñas, lo que complicaba su rescate. Además, se encontraba del lado francés de la muga por lo que avisaron a sus homólogos del Departamento de Pirineos Atlánticos. Fue finalmente el grupo de rescate francés el que rescató el cuerpo de Baigorri.
En principio, judicialmente el asunto correspondería a las *autoridades francesas*.

Rolando Baigorri era soltero y siempre fue un hombre muy activo en *Tudela *y participante activo de entidades como el Ribera Atlético, Grupo de Montaña Muskaria o los Amigos del Camino de Santiago, ruta que había realizado en varias ocasiones y en sus distintas variantes.


----------



## Cormac (1 Ene 2023)

*Muere un escalador al caer desde 60 metros en El Chorro (Málaga)*
*La Guardia Civil ha logrado recuperar el cuerpo de una zona de difícil acceso, pero no ha podido hacer nada por salvar la vida del deportista*









Muere un escalador al caer desde 60 metros en El Chorro (Málaga)


La Guardia Civil ha logrado recuperar el cuerpo de una zona de difícil acceso, pero no ha podido hacer nada por salvar la vida del deportista




www.google.com





Un escalador de 37 años ha fallecido tras caer desde una altura de 60 metros en el paraje de El Chorro, en Álora (Málaga), según ha informado el Centro coordinador de Emergencias 112 Andalucía.


----------

